# GTX 670 OC/Boost-Sammelthread



## Klarostorix (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch eure GTX 670er boosten. Damit man einen genaueren Vergleich hat, wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn man noch ein paar Angaben zusätzlich angeben könnte, zum Beispiel so:

ASIC-Quality - Modell - Standardtakt - maximaler Boost

Damit halbwegs vergleichbare Ergebnisse herauskommen, bitte ich darum, dass man beim Angeben der Werte folgendes beachtet:

Wie man die ASIC-Quality und das Modell angibt sollte jedem klar sein. Als Standardtakt gibt man bitte den Basis-Takt (Hier gelb markiert) an und als maximalen Boost NICHT(!) den in GPU-Z angegebenen Boost-Takt (Hier extra rot durchgestrichen!). Als maximaler Boost gilt das, was von der Karte in Spielen maximal an Takt angelegt wird (Kann man unter anderem mit GPU-Z oder dem Afterburner ermitteln). Auch eigene Modifikationen (Karte per Hand übertaktet, anderes BIOS geflashed o.ä.) sind bitte mit anzugeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die bisher gesammelten Werte nach Modell geordnet und die Listen der einzelnen Modell nach dem maximalen Boost.

Asus GTX 670 DC2 (Standardtakt 915MHz)



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost
Stefan.net82|92,5|1172
N8Mensch|100|1137
Klarostorix|100|1124
Lude969|100|1124
Merkor|100|1124
primerp12|?|1110
elloco|100|1110
skater2k2|100|1060
Professor Theorie|98,6|1050Asus GTX 670 DC2T (Standardtakt 1058MHz)



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz 
stevie4one|100|1267
KaterTom|100|1254
EyeHaveYou|?|1247
 stefan79gn|88,3|1215EVGA GTX 670 FTW (Basistakt 1006MHz) 



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz 
Invisible Milch|?|1250
Callisto|99|1185
R4zOr-WhatElse?!|100|1176Gainward Phantom (Basistakt 1006MHz) 



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz 
Arschbratze|100|1186
TheCptEnigma|100|?Gigabyte GTX 670 OC (Basistakt 980MHz)



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz 
Schmenki|91|1277
killer196|84,4|1247
Nyuki|100|1202
mrfloppy|100|1188
F7542|100|1188
Broow|?|1175KFA² GTX 670 EX OC (Basistakt 1006MHz)



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz  
mrindividual83|100|1158Palit GTX 670 Jetstream (Basistakt 1006MHz) 



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz  
PrinzSkyWalker|100|1262
  PrinzSkyWalker|100|1150
NelsonNTBD|90,4|1110sämtliche Referenzdesign-Karten (Basistakt 915MHz) 



Besitzer|ASIC-Wert in %|max. Boost in MHz  
Klarostorix|100|1150
Professor Theorie|100|1020 


Achtung: Ich habe einige Werte den obigen Angaben entsprechend verändert (z.B. Basis-Takt einiger Karten korrigiert). Falls jemand Ungereimtheiten feststellen sollte, kann er mich per PN kontaktieren und ich werde zeitnah versuchen, die Angaben zu überarbeiten.

Anregungen, hilfreiche Artikel und Ähnliches sind gern gesehen (Ist mein erster Sammelthread ).


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Mit ASIC Quality kann ich jetzt nichts mit anfangen aber:

100% -EVGA GTX 670 FTW - 1006Mhz - 1085Mhz 

Edit: ASIC Quality nachgetragen 

MfG


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*



R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Mit ASIC Quality kann ich jetzt nichts mit anfangen aber:
> 
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW - 1006Mhz - 1085Mhz
> 
> MfG



Mach GPU-Z auf, klicke mit der rechten Maustaste ganz links oben in die Ecke und wähle dann "read ASIC-Quality"


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

100% - Asus DCU2 - 915 - 1137

Habe den Boost jetzt aber auf 1254 Mhz übertaktet und den Speicher um 10 %.
Asic quality muss ich noch nachschauen, wird editiert


----------



## Professor Theorie (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Asic Quali 100,0%


Standard: 915 
Boost: 960-1020 (110% TDP)
Boost 120% TDP: 1050 (128% TDP)
Boost 120% TDP, Lüfter 60%: 1050-1098 (128% TDP, fast 90 Grad erreicht!)
Boost 120% TDP, Lüfter 80%: 1098+ (geht sehr kurz über 1100, Limiter? 128-135% TDP)
Boost Lüfter 60%: 1020 (110% TDP)
Boost Lüfter 80%: 1020-1050 (110% TDP)
Boost 120% TDP, 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 1050-1098 (135% TDP, über 90 Grad! Abbruch nach ca 3-4 Minuten)


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juni 2012)

Bin. Nicht am Rechner daher nur die Werte die ich weis. Asus dcu2t asic waren im 88.3 aber asic Wert ist bumpe wenn man diversen Foren glaubt. Standarttakt 1058mhz , Boots durchgängig bei 1215 MHz habe selbst noch nicht übertaktete !


----------



## Schmenki (15. Juni 2012)

91% - Gigabyte oc - 980mhz - 1277mhz


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

100%-gigabyte oc- 980mhz-1188mhz


wie schafft denn deine gigabyte mit 91% im boost über 1200mhz???


----------



## Schmenki (15. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte sie es nicht schaffen? Hier war ja nicht die rede von Karten ohne oc oder? Und asic hat nichts direkt zu bedeuten.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

womit betreibst du oc??? hab immernoch nicht rausgefunden wie die zu übertakten ist, bei meiner alten 6950 wars einfacher


----------



## Schmenki (15. Juni 2012)

Einfach mit afterburner oder Prevision X den Base Clock anheben und dann hoffen das die stabil ist  power Limit Brauch man aber eigentlich nicht erhöhen...


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

afterburner funzt bei mir nicht, der zeigt mir keine werte an, hab version 2.2.1 drauf


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Also der Asic wert ist fürn POPO im Im Internet haben leute mit Asic werten unter 100% bessere oc ergebnisse wie Leute mit einem wert von 100%. Jeder Chip ist anders,
Es kann sein das ne Gpu mit nem wert von 88,3% beim oc 0.001v mehr brauch wie der gleich chip mit nem wert von 100%. Aber ob der chip mit 100% asic höher zu takten geht  ist wieder nen anderes Thema.
Es ist wie der Windowsleistungsindex


----------



## KaterTom (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Stimmt. ASIC=. Aber den Boost-Vergleich finde ich schon interressant.
@Topic: 100% - Asus GTX 670 DCU II Top - 1137 - 1254


----------



## TheCptEnigma (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Das sind meine Stock Settings: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Sieht gut aus Kater Tom. 1254 ist mal nen schicker Wert.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juni 2012)

TheCptEnigma schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind meine Stock Settings:



Wie hoch boostet sie denn beim Zocken?


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

naja hab auch mal das bios der DC2T auf meine gigabyte draufgemacht, da geht der boost sogar auf 1280MHz , wobei die temps sich nicht verändern , bei vollast 68° !ist nicht schlecht das kärtchen


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

bei so ner teuren Karte lass ich Modifikationen wie OC/UV/BIOS-Flashen etc erst mal sein, im Notfall hat man die Garantie eben noch.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Sehe ich auch so Späße wie Oc oder dergleichen mache ich eventuell wenn ich am Leistungslimit bin aber ich bin der Meinung wennich ne Menge Geld ausgebe und ne oc Karte kaufe dann oc ich nicht selber. Sonst hätte ich auch Geld sparen können und die non oc kaufen können. Wobei ich die dcu2 T zum Preis der DCu2 bekommen habe .


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

naja , hab auch mitlerweile wieder das original bios drauf , wollts mal testen ! mit dem asus bios sind die taktrate halt höher, temps identisch und minimal ist der lüfter leiser weil weniger % drehzahl ! aber schonmal gut zu wissen das es möglich ist


----------



## stevie4one (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

100% - Asus GTX 670 DCU II TOP - 1137MHz - 1267MHz

Alles auf Standard-Einstellungen - Karte ist nicht manuell übertaktet worden ...


----------



## Broow (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Gigabyte OC - 980 Mhz - 1175 Mhz
Hab bis jetzt Finger vom OC gelassen  (Wozu auch wenn man Bf3 mit >60 FPs zocken kann


----------



## KastenBier (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Was bedeutet ASIC? Und... hab ich sowas auch?...


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Asis ist nen Wert über Leckströme. Sprich wieviel Spannung ca. ne Gpu bei der Leistung hat. Eigendlich ist der Wert fürn POPO. Du kannst ihn auslesen wenndu gpu-z aufmachst oben links im menü read asic quality gehts dann kommtnen Feld wo steht wie hoch der Wert ist. Beispiel ichhabe nen Asic wert von 88.3%
Das heißt wenn jemand vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um die selbe Karte nen wert von zb. 100 % hat kann es sein das die Karte mit den 100% Asic wert minimal wenige rSpannung für die Leistung braucht wie ne Karte mit etwas niedrigeren Asic Wert.
Hier mal ne Vergleichsliste allerdings von Amd Karten aber die Nvidia Karten sollten ja ähnlich aufegbaut sein nur mal zum Verständniss,
Folgendes habe ich aus einem anderen Forum
---------------------------------------------------
Also bei ner 7970 steht dieser Wert in einem Register. Und so wie es aussieht, wird anhand dessen die VID gesetzt. 
      			 				Wie ihr vielleicht schon mal gehört hab gibt es 4 ASIC Güteklassen  von Thaiti Die's die werden nach Leckströmen beurteilt und haben auch  verschiedene standard Spannungen.

up to 75% quality - 1.1750V
up to 80% quality - 1.1125V
up to 85% quality - 1.0500V
up to 90% quality - 1.0250V
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sprich wie genau die Einteilung bei Nvidia ist habe ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden.
Fakt ist was ich rausgefunden habe durch lesen in diversen Foren.
Es gibt Leute mit ner Karte die nen Asic wert von 100% hat welche eventuell ne etwas niedrigere Spannung hat wie ne Karte die "nur" 75% Asic wert hat, wo die 100% Asic wert Karte aber Schlechter Übertaktbar ist sprich sobald man die Spannung erhöhen Muss schluß ist mit OC.
Wenn es jemand besser ERklären kann bitte immer raus damit

Fakt ist der Asic wert ist laut diversen Foren kein Indiz wie Hoch die Gpu übertaktbar ist. 
In den einem Forum Haben Leute mit nem Asic wert von unter 80% ihre Karte Höher Übertaktet bekommen wie Leute die ein Asic wert von 100% haben. 
Hoffe ich konnte es etwas verständlich rüberbringen inwiefern der Asic wert wichtig ist oder nicht.


----------



## mrindividual83 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

KFA² Nvidia GTX 670 EX OC

meine taktet bis 1.158 mhz bei 93,8 %, da ist aber noch potenzial nach oben


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

wie ist die KFA denn von der Lautstärke und vom Platinendesign und der Temperatur?
Bin ja der Auffassung jede Karte die man derzeit in der Preisregion braucht man noch ne ganze weile nicht übertakten.

ps. für alle die Treiberprobleme haben NVIDIA DRIVERS 304.48BETA
nen neuer Treiber ist nen betatreiber aber er soll verbesserung schaffen.


----------



## KastenBier (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Ich habe nur 82,5%. Ist ein bisschen wenig oder? Muss ich einfach die Taktraten bei gleicher Spannung hochjagen um den Wert zu erhöhen?


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Nein wie ich schon geschrieben habe sagt der Asic wert nur aus nachdem was ich weiß das nehmen wir 1000mhz deine Karte vieleicht geringfügig mehr Spannung brauch als eine Karte die vieleicht 100% Asic hat.Beim OC sieht das alles anders aus. Da kann es sein das deine Karte besser geht als ne Karte mit Asic 100%. Dieser Asic wert wird wie ich finde viel zu hochgepusht. Also Sei mit der Leistung zufrieden denn wenn du vom Asic wert nix wüßtest dann wäre es auch nicht schlimm


----------



## KastenBier (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Ärgert mich gerade ein wenig dass ich das mit dem ASIC noch nicht ganz durchschaut habe. Eigentlich bin ich relativ technikaffin. 

Wenn ich im Afterburner eine Spannung von 0,975 Volt eingestellt habe (standard)
Und ich im Standardtakt einen ASIC Wert von 82,5% habe, müsste der Wert dann nicht umso höher werden umso mehr ich die Taktraten erhöhe bei gleich bleibender Spannung?

Wurmt mich grad ein wenig dass ich das nicht verstehe ^.^


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

nein die werte die ich weiter oben gepostet habe sind aus nem anderen forum find die ganzen werte auch verwirrend. im grunde geb am besten nix drauf.Die geben ja nur wieder das ne Graka bessere oder schlechtere leckströme hat. Im grunde also nix wichtiges. Es gibt sogar welche die haben ne gtx580 und da ist der Asic wert bei 70% und die bekommen ihre Karten super übertaktet bei wenig spannung also daher nehm den asic wert nicht ernst.
Edit:
So Heute von der Asus Seite nen neues Bios auf meine Karte geflashed mit zwei Auswirkungen:
Temp max egal was ich mache selbst bei mehreren runns Furemark max. 65grad.
Nachteil ist aber durch das neue Bios geht der Boost bei meiner Top nur bis max. 1162mhz hoch. Das soll wohl absicht sein weil einige Asus Top zu hoch boosten und es dadurch zu abstürzen kommen kann.
Habe mal bei Asus nach  dem vorgänger Bios angefragt.
Also wer das Aktuelle Bios auf seine Karte laden will.
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX670DC2T2GD5/#download

Es wurde nur der Boost etwas verringert wwas aber den Temps zugute kommt.

So Für die Erste Seite Liste
Asus DCU2T @stock 1137mhz Boost :1215 mit dem Standart Bios
Mit dem "neuen" Bios, 1137mhz Boost: 1162mhz


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Juni 2012)

Erster Post überarbeitet, Anregungen und Ähnliches sind gern gesehen


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juni 2012)

sehr schön Klaro, der Wert von Schmenki ist glaub ich nen oc wert von ihm. Hatte er glaub auf der ersten Seite geschrieben. Aber finds bisher Super von dir.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (20. Juni 2012)

Ein Edit wäre ganz nett: 

Undzwar, boostet meine EVGA GTX 670 FTW max. *1176Mhz* (laut MSI Afterburner und EVGA Presicion X, ohne OC meinerseits) 

Hab es vorher nicht gesehen, wenn du es nachtragen könntest währe nett 

MfG


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Juni 2012)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Ein Edit wäre ganz nett:
> 
> Undzwar, boostet meine EVGA GTX 670 FTW max. 1174Mhz (laut MSI Afterburner und EVGA Presicion X, ohne OC meinerseits)
> 
> ...



Ich warte noch ein paar Werte/Änderungen ab, damit sich die Arbeit wieder lohnt  Notiert hab ich es aber schon


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juni 2012)

Was mir so aufgefallen ist bezüglich des Asic wertes. Er spielt beim OC keine Rolle sprich 100% asic muss nicht besser zum oc gehen. Aber mit 100% Asic ist der Standartmäßige Boost wohl etwas höher als mit zb. 88,3%. Das liegt wohl irgendwie an den leckströmen.Mehr kann man aber erst sagen wenn man mehr Karten zum vergleichen hat.


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

gigabyte gtx 670 @ 1103mhz boost: 1247mhz

Asic:84,8%


----------



## Professor Theorie (20. Juni 2012)

Asus DCII 
Asic 98,6%
Standardtakt: 915 MHz 
Boost: ~1050 MHz (116% TDP)
Standardtakt OC: (noch) 1100 MHz 
Boost OC: ~1150 MHz (134% TDP)

Palit Ref-Design
Asic 100%
Standard: 915 
Boost: 960-1020 (110% TDP)
Boost 120% TDP: 1050 (128% TDP)


am Wochenende folgen noch ein paar Werte, genieße heute abend erstmal die Leistung


----------



## stevie4one (21. Juni 2012)

Die Idee mit der Tabelle und der Übersicht der Boostraten find ich gut und vor allem interessant.

Aber mal als Anregung:
- den Asic-Wert einfach weglassen
- die Tabelle wie in anderen Threads - nicht als Bild
- die Angaben nach max. Boost sortieren oder nach Hersteller


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juni 2012)

Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich heute Nachmittag dafür die Zeit habe. Wir kann man denn eine Tabelle direkt einbinden?


----------



## stevie4one (21. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich leider auch überfragt. Meine da war was mit " | " zwischen den Werten, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Schreib doch mal einen Mod an, ob er dir dabei helfen kann.

Sorry für meine Anregung, wenn man selbst nicht weiß wie es geht.

Edith sagt, ich habe da was gefunden!


----------



## NelsoNTBD (23. Juni 2012)

90,4% - Palit Jetstream - 1006MHz - 1110MHz


wie verhällt es sich das denn eigentlich mit den takten?!
wenn in games eh der boost-takt läuft ist der standart-takt dann nicht für die katz?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juni 2012)

Der Standardtakt wird garantiert, wie hoch eine Karte boostet, ist zufällig.


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juni 2012)

Es gibt eine Taktrate bei einer Standart gtx 670 mit 915mhz. Das ist der Takt ohne Boost. Dann gibt es einen Von Nvidia garantierten Boost. Bei derStandart gtx 670 sind das 980 mhz inklusiv Boost.
915mhz Standarttakt
980mhz Standarttakt inkl. Boost
Das bedeutet die Kartet boostet sich garantiert wenn es die Temperatur und die Auslastung erfordert auf 980 mhz hoch. Alles was über 980 mhz geboostet wird ist quasi ein Geschenk seitens Nvidia.
Als Beispiel.
Meine Gtx670 DCU2T taktet standartmäßig mit 
1058mhz und wenn sie sich hochboostet geht sie garantiert auf 1137mhz. Das bedeutet die Karte läuft da sie ja weder in der Spannung angehoben ist schon von Asus aus mit 143mhz mehr (1058mhz - 915mhz) und wenn sie boostet was ja ne Übertaktung ist dementsprechend höher. Nun habe ich ein Modell erwischt was bis auf 1215mhz boostet was nihct mal so besonders ist weil es leute gibt die noch höhertaktende Karten haben. Das bedeutet für mich ich habe ne Karte die 300mhz über der von Nvisi angegebenen 915mhz läuft ohne das ich selber Handanlegen muss.
Sprich ich bekomme sogar noch 78mhz gratis geschenkt da sie ja selbst die garantierten 1137 übertrifft. Der Boost ist je nachdem was man fürn Chip hat also meistens nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## F7542 (24. Juni 2012)

100% - Gigabyte GTX670 OC - 980Mhz - ~1154Mhz

Finde ich persönlich ziemlich wenig. Sobald Garantie weg ist, werde ich mal das ASUS Bios ausprobieren.

LG F7542

edit: hab gerade mal Furmark angeworfen, da ich mir nicht ganz sicher war mit dem Boost. Also  sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus  100% - Gigabyte GTX670 OC - 980Mhz - 1188Mhz


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juni 2012)

@F7542 der Boost ist doch gut. deine liegt normal bei 980mhz ohen und 1058mhz mit Boost Sprich du hast fast96mhz von oben an Boost bekommen. Also die Aussage ziemlich wenig trift es hier nicht da  jeder Chip anders ist.


----------



## F7542 (24. Juni 2012)

@stefan79gn ok du hast recht. Hätte vllt dazu schreiben sollen das es für mich persönlich recht wenig boost ist, da ich mir schon bischen mehr erhoft hatte. Also so auf dem Niveau der ASUS DC2T (da diese ja teilweise schon richtig krass boostet, wie ich finde). Wollte die mir nämlich als erstes holen aber da die ja am Anfang überall nicht auf Lager war, wurde es dann die Gigabyte. Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber zufrieden würde die Gigabyte nicht mehr tauschen wollen .

edit: Boost geht bis 1188Mhz damit kann ich leben . Habs nochmal getestet mit Furmark


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juni 2012)

du musst bedenken die dcu2t hat schon mehr Grundtakt was im höheren Boost resultiert.
Meine Boostet mit ihren 1215mhz auch nicht gerade so hoch wie manchandere aber ich muss sagen das wennman von den 915mhz grundtakt ausgeht die ne 670 ohne boost hat  es knapp 300mhz mehr sind die ich ohne eigenes oc bekomme ohne das die Spannung angehoben wird und das bei einer Temp von max.71grad ist es in meinen Augen super. Also meine Boostet und taktet im verhältnis zu anderen gesehen schlecht. aber das ist dann jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## F7542 (24. Juni 2012)

ja das stimmt, ist wirklich jammern auf hohem Niveau . Werde dennoch nach Ablauf der Garantie mal das Asus Bios draufspielen. Mal schauen was das Kärtchen noch so kann


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juni 2012)

In Zwei jahren ist es eh egal. Im hardwareluxx forum in dem ich auch aktiv bin haben das jetzt schon einige getan mit dem Bios. Obs im enteffekt was bringt keine Ahnung bin ja der Meinung egal ob 1215mhz oder 1260 mhz das sollte sich im einstelligen fps bereich abspielen . Du kannst deine Karte aber leicht übertakten so solltest du auch locker auf dcu2t Niveau kommen.


----------



## F7542 (24. Juni 2012)

ja das hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Ob ich jetzt 2 oder 5 FPS mehr hab interessiert im Endeffekt nicht, stimmt schon. Wobei man natürlich schon aus reiner neugierde immer wissen möchte was maximal so geht. Also so geht es mir zumindest .


----------



## skater2k2 (24. Juni 2012)

Asus DCII (ohne Top)
Asic 100%
Standardtakt: 915 MHz 
Boost: ~1060 MHz

OC auf Standardtakt 1045 MHz
Boost OC bei Furmark: ~1140 MHz
Boost OC bei BF3: ~1267 - 1307 MHz


----------



## Professor Theorie (24. Juni 2012)

skater2k2 schrieb:


> OC auf Standardtakt 1045 MHz
> Boost OC bei Furmark: ~1140 MHz
> Boost OC bei BF3: ~1267 - 1307 MHz



das ist nice


----------



## NelsoNTBD (24. Juni 2012)

hat der boost was mit der temperatur zu tun?
weil ich an meinem lüfter schon rumgeregelt habe.


----------



## skater2k2 (24. Juni 2012)

Hehe danke, sobald ich 20 MHz höher gehe stürzt dann der Treiber ab. Temperatur geht bis ca. 75°C bei ca. 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juni 2012)

Ja der Boost ist abhängig von der Temp wenn die temp zu hoch ist geht der boost auch runter


----------



## NelsoNTBD (24. Juni 2012)

> Ja der Boost ist abhängig von der Temp wenn die temp zu hoch ist geht der boost auch runter



da bin ich doch mal gespannt was für werte da unter wasser rauskommen


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juni 2012)

da wird sich nihct groß was ändern das mit den Temps bedeutet nur das wenndie Temperaturen zu Hoch sind das der Boost runtergeht. Das Bedeutet nihct das der Boost wenig temp höher geht. Es gibt für ne Karte sogenannte Booststufen. Als Beispiel
meine boostet mit dem original Bios 1215mhz hoch. mit dem neuen Bios 1164 mhz ca. das sind ca. 4 takte sogenannte bins niedriger durch das neue Bios. Es ist ne voreinstellung im bios. also verliere ich beimneuen bios ca. 50mhz.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (25. Juni 2012)

Asus GTX 670 DCU II Top - 1137 - 1247


----------



## Desert-Storm (25. Juni 2012)

Asus DCU II auf DCU II Top geflasht.

Mafia 2 Benchmark 1137 - 1241 Mhz Boost bei 66°C Temperatur, habe gestern mal etwas selbst Hand angelegt da war Boost bei locker 1286 Mhz bei ebenfalls 66°C aber es ist noch Luft drin


----------



## stefan79gn (25. Juni 2012)

Na probier mal den Heaven Benchmark in diesen Einstellungen  ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews Wenns nach 2-3 Durchläufen immer noch nicht zu Treiberabstürzen kommt dann ist es Stable.


----------



## Desert-Storm (25. Juni 2012)

3 Durchläufe mit den genannten Einstellungen - Kein Absturz oder sonstiges


----------



## stefan79gn (25. Juni 2012)

dann ist doch gut


----------



## Broow (27. Juni 2012)

Neue Werte, Nun mit OC! 
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce X3
Standard : 1163Mhz
Boost     : *1346Mhz*

Werte haben einen PCGH VGA Tool Test überstanden(2880x1620;4xMSAA) - Werd nun nen Extrem Stabilitätstest machen, ob das so hält 

PS: Habe viel OC Werte, wer diese Wissen möchte kann sich per PN melden bei mir


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juni 2012)

Leute lasst doch mal den Heaven Bench mehmals stabiel laufen wodie Karte gefordert wird. und dort die weiter vorne geposteten Einstellungen. Wenn der Bench mehrmal durchläuft ohne Treiberreset dann ist es einigermaßen safe. Es kann aber bei mehreren Stunden BF3 trotzdem abstürzen.


----------



## Thegameone (27. Juni 2012)

Wo ist der Unterschied  von der Asus DCU II und der DCU II Top? Ist der Unterschied nur die Übertaktung?


----------



## Professor Theorie (27. Juni 2012)

und vermutlich eine Selektierung der Chips.


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juni 2012)

Also das mit der selektierung ist eine Theorie, fakt ist das die DCU mit offiziellen 980mhz top arbeitet und die Top mit 1137mhz. In der realität ist es aber meistens höher. Wer nicht übertakten will sprich die Garantie behalten will der kauft sich ne Top. Wer meint non top geht auch und das Übertakten geht eh leicht es ja im Grunde auch so ist der kauft die normale DCU2. Es gibt auch leute die spielen auf die non t das Top bios was bei vielen geht , bei vielen aber auch nicht. Aufjedenfall sollte man wissen was man macht denn egal ob non t oder Top selber Übertakten führt zum erlischen der Garantie.


----------



## Professor Theorie (27. Juni 2012)

eine Korrigierung von meiner Seite, teste ich mit 3dMark anstatt Furmark, erreicht der Boost einen Grenzwert von 1320 MHz, auf dem er sich fast dauerhaft hält.


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juni 2012)

naja die Benches sind aber viel zu cpu lastig. Dann nimm lieber Heaven Benchmark in Extremen einstellungen


----------



## Thegameone (27. Juni 2012)

Danke. Das mit der Garantie ist gut zu wissen. Habe ja noch meine Gtx 460  von Evga da kann man übertakten ohne garantieverlust. Denke es wird die non Top Version, übertakten kann ich selber.


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juni 2012)

DAS mit dem Garantiverlust bei EVGA Karten genauso wie derKühlerwechsel ist nen trugschluß. Generell ist es bei jedem Hersteller so wennman die Karte außerhalb der vom Hersteller freigegebenen Spezifikationen benutzt, ist die Garantie weg. Beim Kühlerwechsel ist es ähnlich. Wenn du den Kühler wechselst und im Falle eines Garantie anspruches den Kühler wieder vernünftig zurückbaust sind die meisten Händler sehr Kulant. Bekommt natürlich ein Händler/Hersteller mit das da was umgebaut wurde bzw lässt sich der Fehler der Karte auf einen Kühlerwechsel zurückführen ist es aus mit der Garantie.
Es gibt halt Hersteller die sind bei sowas kulanter wie Asus oder EVGA. Aber wenn man mit nem Schraubendreher beim Kühlerabbau die Platine zerkratzt die Karte danach schrot ist und der Hersteller das darauf zurückführen kann dann gibt niemand Garantie. Genauso ist es mit OC oder wie es viele machen mit dem aufspielen eines fremdbios auf ne Grafikkarte,


----------



## Professor Theorie (27. Juni 2012)

dass die Benchmarks nicht so dolle sind, ist mir schon klar, allerdings sidn sie die einzigen die meine Karte so hoch treiben. 

BtW, wieso habe ich bei 3dMark Vantage und 11 im unteren Drittel der Ergebnisse bei einer 670 @ 1150/ 2402 und einem 2500k @ 4,2 GHz? 


EDIT: Heaven lässt die Karte nun auch auf 1320 laufen. Meine Bedenken zerstreuen sich gerade


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juni 2012)

Also Heaven Benchmark mit den Einstellungen 2-3 mal durchlaufen lassen und wenns kein Treiber reset gibt ist es einigermaßen stabil. Richtig sicher kanne s aber erst sein wenn man zb spiele wie bf3 wenn das mehrere Stunden sable läuft ohen Treiberreset dann sollte man auf dem guten weg sein. Habe schon von leuten gelesen da lief Heaven dreimal gut durch und in bf3 nach 1ner stunde treiberreset. Das ist dann mist.

ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews

dort auf seite glaub 19 stehen die einstellungen


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Juni 2012)

Thegameone schrieb:


> Danke. Das mit der Garantie ist gut zu wissen. Habe ja noch meine Gtx 460  von Evga da kann man übertakten ohne garantieverlust. Denke es wird die non Top Version, übertakten kann ich selber.


 Von 460 auf 670 gibt einen guten Schub . Und deine CPU kann sich entfalten.
Wenn der Aufpreis in einem akzeptablen Rahmen liegt, würde ich wohl nach Möglichkeit die bereits übertaktete Variante vorziehen. Ich habe nach Verfügbarkeit(einen Tag nach release) bestellt und da war nur noch ein Händler mit DCU2  . Bin sehr zufrieden  . Übertakten ok, sehe das Risiko wie folgt: a) Die Karte muss erst mal kaputt gehen b) OC muss nachgewiesen werden und von Kulanz keine Spur c) keine Ersatz bekommen.
Ich sag' mal so: "No risk no fun"  - neben der Mehrleistung kann übertakten ja auch Spaß machen. CPU kostet zwar weniger, aber riskieren wir ebenfalls. 
Und falls c) wirklich eintrifft, muss nicht zwangsläufig das Spielen ein Ende haben  . Dann gibt es ein downgrade auf 460, die habe ich noch  . Wäre natürlich trotzdem sehr ärgerlich und nüchtern betrachtet ein hoher "Einsatz".


----------



## steinschock (27. Juni 2012)

OC-Werte mit Furmark sind recht Sinnfrei da da fast alle Grakas gedrosselt werden.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juni 2012)

@Prof: Was hat denn deine GTX670 ohne eigene Veränderungen an Boost angelegt? 1320Mhz sind schon ein feiner Wert


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juni 2012)

Das problem ist ich habe hier und im anderen Forum leute schreiben sehen die haben null Ahnung vom oc gehabt. Sich dann ne gtx 670 gekauft und meinten nun oc ich halt mal. Wenn man diverse Threads durchliest ist oc wirklich einfach besonders bei der gtx670. Aber ich bin zb. nen fauler Mensch und habe mir die Karte gleich zum Anfang gekauft wo sie erschienen ist direkt den ersten Tag. zuerst hatte ich mir die gtx 670dcu2 bestellt für 419 Euro bei Alternate. Dann war sie auf einmal nicht lieferbar und der Preis der Dcu2t fiel auf den Preis der Dcu2 also auf die 419 Euro. Habe dann meine Bestellung geändert und nen Tag später war die dcu2t wieder teurer. Musste dann zwar noch knapp ne Woche warten aber da ich die DCU2T zum Preis der non T bekommen hatte war es ok. Bei der Gigabyte war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht ganz sicher, war ja auch alles noch neu.
Was das oc angeht muss ich gestehen bin ich faul da ich auch irgendwie keinen Grund sehe wegen vieleicht 1-4 fps ingame umherzuspielen. Wenns irgendwann mal vieleicht nötig wird ok dann vieleicht. Wenn ich aber der OC typ bin und mir 50 Punkte im Benchmark wichtig wären dann würd ich wahrscheinlich zur non oc version einer gtx 670 greifen.


----------



## Broow (28. Juni 2012)

Von Spannungen hab ich jetzt mal keine Ahnung, aber kann man durch manuelles Spannung erhöhen noch besser OC ergebnisse erzielen? Oder macht das Der Chip schon ohne Overvolting nicht mit?


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juni 2012)

Derzeit ist es nicht möglich die SPannung zuerhöhen.


----------



## Primer (28. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage.

Hat der Basistakt eigentlich irgendeine Relevanz? Wenn man Karte A mit 900Mhz Basistakt hat und Karte B mit 1000Mhz Basistakt, beide aber mit Boost 1200Mhz schaffen, sind sie doch letztlich gleich schnell, oder?


----------



## steinschock (28. Juni 2012)

Je nachdem,
Basis ist garantiert, boost nur wenn Verbrauch und Temps stimmen.

Wenn beide mit der gleichem MHz laufen sind sie gleich schnell.
Je nach güte des Chips und der Kühlung kann eine dann aber früher/Öfter mal runtertakten.


----------



## Schmenki (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn beide durchgehend mit 1200 fahren dann sind beide gleich schnell...


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juni 2012)

naja ne Karte mit 900mhz basitakt bekommen die 1200mhz durch boosten durchgängig schafft ist schon viel lotto.


----------



## Primer (28. Juni 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> naja ne Karte mit 900mhz basitakt bekommen die 1200mhz durch boosten durchgängig schafft ist schon viel lotto.



Fragt sich nur warum. Der Boost ist doch eigentlich dazu gedacht das Maximum aus dem Chip herauszuholen, da spielt der Basistakt so gesehen ja eben keine Rolle. Sofern die Chipgüte passt kann auch eine 915Mhz Basis Karte genauso schnell sein wie eine 1050Mhz OC Karte oder sehe ich das falsch?
 Das man wegen der Chipgüte natürlich weiterhin russisch Roulette beim Kauf spielt ist klar^^


----------



## steinschock (28. Juni 2012)

Das kann der Hersteller im Bios einstellen wie er will.

Also auch ein max Boost festlegen.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. Juni 2012)

das stimmt nicht so ganz, das ist auch bios abhängig schon irgendwo seitens des herstellers stark eingebremst ! mit dem gigabyte bios hab ich durchgängig ohne mucken 1188 mhz im boost, mit dem asus ( hatte ich testweise drauf) hab ich im boost 1280mhz stable drauf gehabt, auch da hat die nicht gemuckt ! hängt also schon irgendwo alles miteinander zusammen ! der boost holt also nicht einfach alles raus was aus dem chip rauszuholen ist

ok steinschock war schneller


----------



## Primer (28. Juni 2012)

steinschock schrieb:


> Das kann der Hersteller im Bios einstellen wie er will.
> 
> Also auch ein max Boost festlegen.



Ist dann aber der Boost auf meinetwegen max +150Mhz festgelegt oder der Gesamttakt mit 1200Mhz? In ersterem Fall könnte man ja mit dem anheben der Basis den Chip trotzdem ans Limit bringen. Ich hadere ja im Moment noch mit den beiden Asus Karten rum. Würde mich eben für die "non Top" entscheiden und das ganze einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn die 1100-1150+ schafft wäre das wohl ausreichend. 

Weiß einer zufällig wie hoch man ungefähr kommen müsste um die GTX 680@stock einzuholen, dürften ja um die 10% sein. Fragt sich aber von welcher Taktbasis man ausgehen muss?


----------



## mrfloppy (28. Juni 2012)

der boost geht mit dem basis takt hoch, ist zumindest bei meiner gigabyte hoch, hab es versucht und den basis takt angehoben, dementsprechend steigt der boost ! aber zur zeit lauf ich auf herstellertakt weil das reicht völlig und mir steigt teilweise der treiber aus! und für 4-6 fps mehr mach ich mir nicht die arbeit einen stailen takt zu suchen


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (28. Juni 2012)

ASIC-Quality 100% - Palit Geforce GTX670 JetStream - Standard 1006Mhz - ~ Boost ~1250Mhz (mit Anhebung des Standardtaktes) und falls es interessiert, den Speicher-Takt bekomm ich auf bis zu 3150Mhz (efffektive 6300Mzh) Den Boost-Takt habe ich mit MSI Kombustor gemessen.
Da soll noch mal jemand sagen die Palit JetStream sei von schlechten Eltern, was man ja oft hört  
Achja, bei mir geht der Boost auch hoch wenn ich den Standard-Takt erhöhe


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juni 2012)

Schön  Na jeder Chip ist anders. Wie hoch ist der Boost ohne anhebung?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (28. Juni 2012)

1137-1150 ^^ Den Standard-Takt habe ich bei meinem 1250Mhz-Wert vorher auf 1086 gehoben, also etwa DC2T Niveau oder? Ich glaube aber dass sie dann nich so Stabil läuft, wenn ich nämlich mit besagtem Standard-Takt Unigine-Heaven laufen lass, bekommen ich Blackscreens, wobei Temp. aber nich über 72 C° steigt. Hab ich natürlich nich mehr gemacht, will meine Karte ja nich beschädigen. Bei Spielen läuft sie allerdings mit 1086Mhz + Boost Stabil unter 55 C°. Das mit der Stabilität ist wohl den "nur" 4 Phasen der JetStream zu verschulden, da hast du mit der DC2T (8 Phasen oder?) mehr Spielraum^^ Und was haben die Phasen eigl genau mit der ASIC-Quality zu tun? Hab da mal was gelesen. 
MfG


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juni 2012)

asic gibt den leckstrom der karte des chips an. Phasen die spannungsversorgung der Karte. die DCU2T hat 1058mhz standart takt und 1137 normal boost vom Werk her. Alles da drüber ist chip abhängig.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (28. Juni 2012)

K Thx ^^
Also hab ich evtl. ein "Sonntagsmodell"  Hatest du mit deiner DC2T schonmal Blackscreens? Und auf welche Temperaturen kommt sie unter Volllast bzw. ist sie arg Laut?


----------



## Schmenki (28. Juni 2012)

Ich antworte mal jetzt mit meiner Gb.
Ich hatte noch nie blackscreens sondern nur Treiber redet bei Boost von über 1280.

Temps sind weit unter 70 grad und Karte hoert man nicht raus...


----------



## Professor Theorie (28. Juni 2012)

die DCII ist bei mir auch unter 70, 80% Lüftergeschwindigkeit kaum zu hören (aus meinem offenen Case heraus), erreicht mit OC auf 1180/ 1902 MHz bei mir aber nur 40-50 Prozent in Benchmarks. Selbst mein Gehäuselüfter ist da lauter.

Wenn du den Lüfter etwas aggressiver steuerst, bleibt er im geschlossenen Case unhörbar und die Temperaturen sind zwischen 60 und 70 Grad.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (28. Juni 2012)

@Schmenki, mit welcher Karte? In Signatur steht noch was von 570. 
Was die Temps angeht muss ich noch bißchen nachbessern. Mit meinem Airflow im CM690II bin ich noch nich zufrieden, ausserdem habe ich vor evtl. die WLP am Grakalüfter zu wechseln, weiß jmd ob das was bringt, bzw. hat Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juni 2012)

meine dcu2t hatte noch kein reset oder ähnliches. Sie wird maximal allerdings nur unter volllast(Benchmark) max 71 grad warm bei 25grad raum temp. Lüfter ist dabei bei ca. 45% und ich höre die Karte nicht.


----------



## Schmenki (28. Juni 2012)

Oh hab meine Signatur hier nicht geändert...
Glaube stehe aber hier auf Seite 1.

Hab ne gigabyte 670 max Boost 1277 und RAM laeuft bei 1850 MHz. Lueftergeschwindigkeit bei der Gb auch unter 50% bei unter 70 grad.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (28. Juni 2012)

Mal schauen auf was für Temps ich komm wenn ich meine neuen Lüfter im Case hab (werden wahrscheinlich Bequiet ShadowWings 120mm PWM oder die mit 800rpm , da will ich dann einen unten neben Netzteil, und der hinten oben von CM wird ausgetauscht und oben kommt auch noch ein Lüfter mehr hin) bringt nicht viel, ist mir klar, aber so 3-5 C° dürften drin sein, da dann über und unter der Graka Lüfter sind. Und vll. flashe ich auch mal das Bios von Palit. Muss man nur erst einmal finden. 
*Edit*
BIOS hab ich geflasht, macht keinen merklichen Unterschied
Meint ihr WLP tauschen lohnt sich? Oder sind die von Werk aus schon immer Gut aufgetragen bzw. Leistungsfähig?


----------



## Professor Theorie (30. Juni 2012)

scheinbar ist bei einer Taktrate von 1300 MHz+ bei den Karten allesamt schluss, schade eigentlich, man hätte noch wesentlich mehr erreichen können. Steigt der Boost bei mir auf 1350 MHz (oc @1180 MHz, 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, 122% TDP), so stürzt er Treiber sehr schnell ab, ein kurzer Blackscreen und die Spiele ruckeln. Der Blick auf den MSI Afterbruner verrät: 500 MHz, da kann nicht viel bei herauskommen. Nach kurzer Zeit geht die Karte wieder auf 915 MHz, die OC-Einstelllungen muss ich jedoch erneut einstellen.

Bisher dachte ich jedoch, dass dieses Problem meiner oder Asus-Karten vorbehalten wäre, dem ist jedoch nicht so. Ein Spieler, mit dem ich mich über Steam unterhalten habe, hat mit seiner Gigabyte das selbe Problem, bei >1300 MHz stürzt der Treiber ab. Schade eigentlich, denn in vielen Karten steckt noch deutlich Potenzial, und es schmerzt mich, wenn ich meine Karte _runtertakten_ muss, damit sie Störfrei läuft.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn man bedenkt das man ausgehend von 915mhz bis auf über 1200mhz kommt ohne hand an die Spannung zu legen dann ist das super. Das was wir allesammt machen ist jammern auf hohen Niveau. Bei älteren Karten wurde einfach die Spannung erhöht. Bei der 670er bekommt man über 300mhz oc ohne Spannungserhöhung und das die Temps groß steigen. Was bitte will man mehr???


----------



## Professor Theorie (30. Juni 2012)

die Spannunsgerhöhung kommt ja schon automatisch. Klar sind es Traumwerte, ich halte in Spielen die Karte knapp unter 1300 MHz, die Mehrleistung ist teilweise wirklich enorm. 
Aber trotzdem könnte die Hoffnugn bleiben, dass der Treiber solche Taktraten i-wann verkraften wird. Und dann...


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Zu der Treibergeschichte: Bei Taktraten von etwa 1250Mhz und automatischer Spannungserhöhung bekomme ich mit dem neuen Nvidia Beta-Treiber 304.48 immer noch Blackscreens (aber nur in extremen Synthetischen Benchmarks wie Heaven 3.0 auf Full-Settings) Aber vll. wird die whql-zertifizierte Vollversion des Treibers dann etwas Stabilität rausholen, da bin ich auch guter Hoffnung


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

die MAximal spannung derzeit ist 1.175v egal ob mit 1200 oder 1300mhz. das meine ich ohne spannungserhöhung. Und ich glaub nihct das ihr ingame merkt ob ihr 1200 oder 1260mhz habt. Was mögen das sein 60gps zu 62 fps? Also da gibs keinen Unterschied. Im Menchmark mag es merkbar sein aber Benchmark sind nur für die Stabilität oder für Leute die es geil finden 50 Punkte mehr aus irgendwas rauszuholen.


----------



## Primer (30. Juni 2012)

So heute ist das gute Stück nun gekommen. Eine Asus non Top ist es geworden. Ohne Hand anzulegen kommt der Boost auf 1087-1110Mhz....passt schon.
Was mir aber etwas Sorgen macht sind die Temps. Auch wenn gut 27°C im Raum sind, so empfinde ich Temps von 75+ (max sogar 79) als doch recht hoch, gerade wegen dem hochgelobten Kühler. Meine soeben gewichene GTX570 war mit 73grad (max) etwas drunter, trotz höherer TDP. Natürlich war der Kühler mit rund 60% Lüftergeschwindigkeit entsprechend leise.

Trotzdem lege ich mit dem Afterburner nochmal Hand an, da nehme ich unter Last lieber etwas mehr Lautstärke im kauf.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

also deine Temps sind wirklich hoch. So hoch bekomme ich meine top nicht mit bitten und Betteln. Wie ist denn die Gehäusebelüftung?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

meine Temps gehen schon auch in die Richtung (meine Gehäusebelüftung ist aber auch durchwachsen ), weshalb mir als nächstes ein Big-Tower ins Haus kommt (Zum Thema Bigtower gegen Miditower mit Temps-Vergleich ist ein toller Artikel in der Print 08/12, die heute bei mir eingeflattert kam ). Bis 75 Grad ist schon normal (ist ja auch im Test der TOP in der Print so gewesen). Die Lüftersteuerung ist eben so eingestellt, dass der Lüfter erst ab 70 Grad oder knapp 70 Grad hochdreht. Es ist eben so, dass immer jemand jammert: Wenn die Karte laut, aber kühl ist, heißt es, warum der Lüfter so schnell dreht, und bei einer Karte wie der Asus, die auf minimale Lautstärke ausgelegt ist, dafür aber nicht ganz so niedrige Temps (wobei alles unter 80 Grad ja sowieso absolut ungefährlich ist ) iin Kauf nimmt, wird gejammert, warum die Karte so "heiß" wird


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

Bin wohl etwas Verwöhnt von meinem Antec 1200. Habe dort 6 gehäuselüfter drinn. 3mal 120er die reinblasen, 2mal 120er die raussaugen und ein 200er oben der auch noch raussaugt. das alles auf der langsammsten stufe. Wobei die hinteren ersetz wurden gegen neue lüfter welche schon über ne Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind. die 3 vorderen werden demnächst auch ersetzt und kommen an die Lüftersteuerung. Habe derzeit 27 grad im raum und die gpu idled mit 34 grad. unter vollast knapp über 70. Deswegen wundert mich das deine wärmer wird als non t variante.
Gehäusebelüftung ist wichtig


----------



## Primer (30. Juni 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> also deine Temps sind wirklich hoch. So hoch bekomme ich meine top nicht mit bitten und Betteln. Wie ist denn die Gehäusebelüftung?



Nen Corsair 600T mit 200mm in der Front, ein 120mm im Heck und 2x120mm im Deckel. An Luft sollte es nicht mangeln. Wie gesagt sind die Raumtemperaturen mit 27-28°C im moment recht hoch(höher als in jedem Test). Ist halt Sommer. Habe grad den Heavens Bench laufen und mit 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit kommt ich auf 73-74°C. Mal sehen, werde mich die Tage nochmal mit beschäftigen, is grad zu gutes Wetter. Habe das Teil auch nur schnell ausgepackt und mit ner Runde BF3 getestet.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

also ich finds bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit schon hoch von der Temp. Das Problem ist wenndu jetzt noch oc betreiben würdest dann wirds ja noch wärmer mmh.
edit : Habe mal Heaven Benchmakr laufen lassen. Raum Temp 27Grad, Maximal Lüfterspeed 43% max gpu temp 71 grad. mmh Ist schon nen Unterschied.


----------



## Primer (30. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt, kommt die Woche noch. Werde auch nochmal die Staubfilter frei machen und eventuell nen Brüller neben der Karte Platzieren , ist im Sommer vielleicht angebracht. Außerdem muss noch die Folie von er Oberseite runter.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

meine geht im Heaven bis 76 Grad bei bis zu 57% Lüfterspeed


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

ne so hoch war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin für Winter - JETZT!!!


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

naja ne Klimaanlage vorm REchner stellen ode rne Packung eis vorm Lüfter


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

bei fast 60% lüfterspeed ist die Karte auch deutlich hörbar, kannst du bei dir ja mal ausprobieren (~2150rpm).


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

Also ich höre sie bei 60% leicht raus. liegt sicher an dem Grundrauschen meiner Gehäuselüfter. Man hört das da was Arbeitet aber nervend find ich es nicht. Denke aber jeder empfindet das anders.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Also ich höre sie bei 60% leicht raus. liegt sicher an dem Grundrauschen meiner Gehäuselüfter. Man hört das da was Arbeitet aber nervend find ich es nicht. Denke aber jeder empfindet das anders.


 
Mensch du hast Recht, hab gerade nochmal den Lüfter im Idle auf 60% gesetzt, hört man echt fast nix.... Irgendwas hat im Heaven aber geröhrt bei mir im Rechner - Ich hab den CPU-Kühler im Verdacht. Laut sollte mein Grand Kama Cross aber nicht werden...


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

In Heaven komm ich mit meiner Palit nicht über ~74C° (~1160mhz) Mit OC weiß ichs jetzt nich, schreibe von smartphone. Bei ner Lüfterdrehzahl von -60%, was schon hörbar wird. Bin mal gespannt wie das dann mit ner arctic mx4 aussieht. Mit ner guten WLP werden ja Lüfterdrehzahl und Temp. durch mehr effektive Abwärme kompensiert.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

siehste wieder eine Lärmquelle abgeschaltet. Habe irgendwo gelesen, glaub es war auf de rAsus seite bin aber nicht sicher. Das die 670 bis 97 grad freigegeben wurde. nur so als info.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Naja trotzdem wird sie bei über 70 C° dauerhaft "Beschädigt" bzw. verschlissen.
Ich denke aber wenn man die 97 C° ausschöpft könnte man mit WaKü und etwa 10 Phasen OC-Rekorde aufstellen 
Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden die WLP auf meiner Palit GTX 670 JetStream zu tauschen (Arctic MX4 wirds wahrscheinlich), werde euch berichten was es gebracht hat, dass manche es vll auch wagen wenns was bringt.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

naja wenn du mit luft und vernünftigen Temperaturen nicht zb. über 1200 mhz kommst dann auch nicht mit wasserkühlung. Die Wasserkühlung nutzt nix gegen nen "schlechten" chip sondern nur das die Temps runtergehen. und 70-80 grad sind keineswegs bedenklich. Was sollen denn leute mit refernzlüfter machen im sommer???


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Naja keinen Referenz-Lüfter kaufen würde ich ganz Dreist behaupten  Ne, aber ein guter Airflow im Gehäuse bringts allemal (dadurch wird die hohe Raumtemp. im Sommer etwas unterbunden). Und so Heiß werden die Kepler-Karten nun wirklich nicht. Bei Spielen werden die Kepler-GPUs auch nicht wärmer als 60C°. Es sei denn man zockt Metro 2033 oder so auf Full-Settings. Die 70-80C° sind ja in Benchmarks normal. (sogar noch niedrig, wenn man bedenkt, wie leise unsere Karten laufen) Da haben wir hier mit unseren modifizierten GTX670 die im Verhältnis Günstigsten/Leistungstärksten/Kühlsten/Leisesten Karten auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

Also wie gesagt bin bisher bei Benchmarks auf max 71-72 grad gekommen bei 25-28grad raum temp. Und meine ist vom werk aus übertaktet. Nen guten Airflow habe ich.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Und wie siehts bei dir in aktuellen Games aus? Hab grade keine Grafikintensiven Shooter oder so rumfliegen hier.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

Naja bf3 selbst da geht die Temp max bis 70 grad nach stundenlangen spiel und durchgängigen boost bei 1215mhz


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

Sag ich ja. Also im Endeffekt fahren wir eigentlich alle recht gut mit unseren GTX670.
Jetzt könnten mal wieder neue Leute ihre Werte angeben^^


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juni 2012)

Bin auch ganz zufrieden ja. Hatte vorher ne gtx470 soc die wurd dank des windforce kühlers nur 82 grad warm was gute werte für ne 470er waren.


----------



## StefanStg (1. Juli 2012)

Hätte mal eine kurze frage zwischenrein. Habe so eure beiträge ein wenig verfolgt und dabei sind mir dir MHz aufgefallen. Wenn eure 670 mit 1215 oder 1250MHz laufen, laufen sie dann auf dem Niveau einer GTX 680


----------



## stefan79gn (1. Juli 2012)

Würd sagen mit ca. 1150 MHz ist sie ca. Auf lvl der 680 plus Minus paar Prozent .


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

Ja. Aber ne GTX680 kann man ja auch Overclocken, nur nicht viel besser/teilweise schlechter, weil sie Wärmer wird. (nur etwas)
Aber ne gute GTX670 lohnt sich allemal mehr als ne Übertaktbare GTX680, die ja gleich mal so ~130€ teurer ist.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. Juli 2012)

ja übertakten kannman beide aber den Aufpreis würd ich nicht zahlen.


----------



## NelsoNTBD (2. Juli 2012)

> Würd sagen mit ca. 1150 MHz ist sie ca. Auf lvl der 680 plus Minus paar Prozent .



was das den fürn käse?
der selbe chip, selbe ram größe, selbes speicherinterface,...

die 670 ist mit 1006mhz genau so schnell wie die gtx680
bsp: Palit GeForce GTX 670 JetStream review


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Juli 2012)

Käse-Retoure Guter Käse :
1006 Mhz ist der Basistakt, die Jetstream boostet bis um 1.100 Mhz oder gar deutlich höher(offiziell 1080 Mhz).

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Palit/Geforce_GTX_670_JetStream/1007813/?



Edit: Die Jetstream läuft im Test nicht mit 1006 Mhz sondern mit dem Boost. Von daher stimmt stefan79gn Antwort. Mit 1006 Mhz schlägt man keine 680, da die 670 in einigen Bereichen etwas beschnitten ist(siehe auch Beitrag # 137)


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

Wieso Käse-Retoure?  Er meint dass sie bereits bei 1006Mhz so schnell ist wie die GTX680^^ Also ist dass mit 1150Mhz ist seiner Meinung nach Käse 
Und die JetStream boostet sogar bis zu 1250Mhz, hab sie^^


----------



## stefan79gn (2. Juli 2012)

nein der gtx670 chip ist zwar der gleiche chip richtig aber es wurden  stream processoren abgeschaltet  gtx670 hat 1344 und die 680 hat 1536. In den Meisten Spielen wirst du diesen Unterschied nicht merken stimmt. Aber zb im Benchmark. Und da musst du die gtx 670 nunmal auf ungefähr das level oc damit sie die fehlenden Prozessoren wettmacht. obs nun genau 1150 sind oder 1100  mag sein der wert kann variieren aber Käse ist es sicher nicht. Spiele Benchmakr kann man da nicht als Vergleich herholen da wie gesagt in den meisten Spielen die fehlenden streamprozessoren keinen merkbaren einfluss haben. Hier der Test mit ner gtx 670 Phantom. Dort wird bestätigt das sie mit 1167 mhz auf Niveau der gtx 680 ist. plus minus immer abhängig von den Anwendungen.
Gainward GeForce GTX 670 Phantom im Test - Beurteilung und Fazit (17/17)


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

Genau.
Halte fest für StefanStg:
- GTX670 ab etwa 1150Mhz (oder bei der JetStream bei 1006, wieso auch immer) auf GTX680 Niveau
- Fehlende Stream-Prozessoren. Machen aber nur in manchen Anwendungen/Benchmarks was aus.
- GTX670 macht mehr Sinn weil besseres P/L, etwas mehr Luft nach oben als bei 680. Ausserdem Stromsparender und ggf. leiser.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Genau.
> Halte fest für StefanStg:
> - GTX670 ab etwa 1150Mhz (oder bei der JetStream bei 1006, wieso auch immer) auf GTX680 Niveau


Die Jetstream läuft in Benchmarks oder fordernden Spielen mit mind. 1080 Mhz oder höher. Mit nur 1006 Mhz wäre die Jetstream nicht auf 680 Niveau.


> - Fehlende Stream-Prozessoren. Machen aber nur in manchen Anwendungen/Benchmarks was aus.


Um genau zu sein:  Ein Shader-Cluster("SMX" - 7 statt 8) ist deaktiviert, 112 statt 128 Textureinheiten und 1344 statt 1536 Shader-Alus, Baseclock -9,5 %(aber  liegt in fordernden Szenen ja nicht an)


> - GTX670 macht mehr Sinn weil besseres P/L, etwas mehr Luft nach oben als bei 680. Ausserdem Stromsparender und ggf. leiser.


 agree


----------



## stefan79gn (2. Juli 2012)

Dann lag ich mit meiner Aussage ja nicht falsch!


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (3. Juli 2012)

Dann hatte NelsoNTBD also unrecht, aber im verlinkten Review  scheint ja zu stehen dass die 670 Jetstrean mit 1006mhz auf GTX680-Niveau ist.  Könnte aber echt hinkommen, hatte mit Standard-Takt meiner Palit in Heaven auf Full-Settings (nur 4x aa) 1 punkt mehr als die GTX680 (auch nur 4xaa) im Referenzdesign. Beide hatten ja autom. Boost an. Also scheint die GTX670 schon mit 1006 Standard-Takt etwas schneller zu sein.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Dann hatte NelsoNTBD also unrecht, aber im verlinkten Review  scheint ja zu stehen dass die 670 Jetstrean mit 1006mhz auf GTX680-Niveau ist.  Könnte aber echt hinkommen, hatte mit Standard-Takt meiner Palit in Heaven auf Full-Settings (nur 4x aa) 1 punkt mehr als die GTX680 (auch nur 4xaa) im Referenzdesign. Beide hatten ja autom. Boost an. Also scheint die GTX670 schon mit 1006 Standard-Takt etwas schneller zu sein.


 
Nein  .
In dem Test läuft die Jetstream ganz normal  -> also mit einem CoreClock von 1006 Mhz und einem Boost von 1080 Mhz oder höher.
Bei dir zu Hause läuft die Karte ja auch nicht mit 1006 MHz in Benchs oder fordernden Spielen.
Auch aus technischer Sicht kann die 670 mit 1006 Mhz nicht schneller sein, weil die Karte, wie bereits aufgeführt, in einigen Bereichen beschnitten ist. Die 680 hat einen CoreClock von 1006 Mhz(+boost).
In dem Test boostet die 680 wahrscheinlich nicht so hoch(1080 Mhz) und die Jetstream boostet mit 1.180 Mhz.


----------



## NelsoNTBD (3. Juli 2012)

> 1006 Mhz ist der Basistakt, die Jetstream boostet bis um 1.100 Mhz oder gar deutlich höher(offiziell 1080 Mhz).



hat die 680 nicht genau so einen boost?!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Juli 2012)

Die Standard 670 hat Core 915 Mhz und boost 980 Mhz.
Die Jetstream 670 hat Core 1007 Mhz und boost 1080 Mhz.
Die Standard 680 hat Core 1007 Mhz und boost 1058 Mhz.

Die Jetstream ist also vom Hersteller übertaktet und die 1080 Mhz boost sind nur ein Richtwert, tatsächlich boostet die Jetstream oft bis fast 1200 Mhz.
Die 680 dagegen boostet oft nur bis etwa 1100 Mhz, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## steinschock (3. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> die 1080 Mhz boost sind nur ein Richtwert, tatsächlich boostet die Jetstream oft bis fast 1200 Mhz.
> Die 680 dagegen boostet oft nur bis etwa 1100 Mhz, wenn überhaupt.


 
Das ist das Entscheidente takt und boost sind nur Richtwerte bez. das was min. garantiert wird.

Sinn macht nur zu sehen was im Afterburner ect. für Fps real anlagen.

In allen Rews sind 670 OC wie Asus DC2T meist leicht schneller wie standart 680 .
Da sie bei 1,175V durch den Cluster weniger mehr Spielraum bei der TDP haben
und so 80-100MHz höher Bossten wie 680.


----------



## stefan79gn (3. Juli 2012)

Naja es ist fakt das ne gtx 670 die fehlenden Prozessoren irgendwie kompensieren muss bzw die Leistung dieser. Das geht nur über höheres Takten der vorhandenen Prozessoren. Die von mir angegebenen 1150mhz waren wie ich schrieb nen ca. Wert. Da die DCU2T wie ich sie habe Offiziell mit 1137mhz Boostet sie im Test auf Niveau der GTX 680 läuft geht mein Wert also auf. Das meine Gpu ca. auf 1215mhz läuft meine gtx 670 damit etwas schneller ist wie ne stock gtx 680 ist nen anderes Thema. Denn es ist auch so das in Programmen welche die Vollen Stream Prozessoren ausnutzen die gtx 680 nen leichten Vorteil hat.
Im grunde kann man das alles nicht so vergleichen da der Boost zu Unterschiedlich ist und die Karten zu Verwand sind.
Eins kann man aber sagen das ne gtx 670 etwas höher takten ( meinetwegen auch boosten) muss um auf gtx 680 Niveau zu sein.


----------



## mrindividual83 (3. Juli 2012)

teilweise wird bei der anpreisung der 670 zu sehr darauf bezogen, das sie mit boost schneller ist als eine gtx680, aber dabei völlig außer acht gelassen wird, das die 680 auch boostet und dazu noch mehr shadereinheiten hat. die sich in manchen spielen mehr oder weniger bemerktbar machen.

EDIT: übertackten kann man auch beide und da der 680 chip der hochwertigerere ist, lässt sich daraus schließen, das i d R man die 680 auch höher übertackten kann.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2012)

mrindividual83 schrieb:
			
		

> teilweise wird bei der anpreisung der 670 zu sehr darauf bezogen, das sie mit boost schneller ist als eine gtx680, aber dabei völlig außer acht gelassen wird, das die 680 auch boostet und dazu noch mehr shadereinheiten hat. die sich in manchen spielen mehr oder weniger bemerktbar machen.
> 
> EDIT: übertackten kann man auch beide und da der 680 chip der hochwertigerere ist, lässt sich daraus schließen, das i d R man die 680 auch höher übertackten kann.



Dafür zahlst du aber auch nen fetten Batzen Schotter mehr. Und für den Aufpreis ist der Vorsprung der 680er zu gering...


----------



## stefan79gn (3. Juli 2012)

warum soll der gtx680 chip der Hochwertigere Sein? es sind einfach die selben chips wo bei der gtx 670 halt nur prozessoren fehlen. In den meisten Spielen wirst du diese kaum bis garnicht merken. Man merkt es eh bei Benchmarks. Also wenn ich die wahl habe für 43ß Euro ne dcu2t welche schneller als ne stock gtx 680 ist zu kaufen oder für knapp 100 Euro mehr ne gtx 680 wo man wahrscheinlich nicht mal nen übertaktetes Modell bekommt dann fällt die Wahl nicht schwer. Sicher kann man ne gtx 680 auch Übertakten, aber inwieweit ist abhängig vom Chip so wie bei jeder anderen Gpu auch.
Man bekommt für sein Geld halt derzeit wennman die beiden Karten vergleicht beim Kauf der 670 von welchem Hersteller auch immer.
Wenn es hingegen mehr Programme gibt welche durch mehr Streamprozessoren mehr an Leistung bringen dann ist die 680 in Vorteil das stimmt.


----------



## NelsoNTBD (3. Juli 2012)

> Die Standard 670 hat Core 915 Mhz und boost 980 Mhz.
> Die Jetstream 670 hat Core 1007 Mhz und boost 1080 Mhz.
> Die Standard 680 hat Core 1007 Mhz und boost 1058 Mhz.
> 
> ...


nenene ; )
nvidia garantiert die 1058mhz boost bei der 680.

hier ein bsp: GPU Boost pushing the GeForce GTX 680 between 1071 and *1124 MHz* during the run (up from the 1006 MHz base).
Overclocking: I Want More Than GPU Boost : GeForce GTX 680 2 GB Review: Kepler Sends Tahiti On Vacation

bsp2: Die eine der beiden Karten taktet zumeist bis *1124* MHz während die andere nur 1084 MHz erreichte.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 im Test - GPU-Boost (3/21)

bsp3: bis *1110*
Bericht: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 17) - ComputerBase


ich selbst habe die jetstream und die taktet max auf *1110mhz
*klar ist es jetz durch den boost nicht wirklich zu sagen wie es nun genau ist, im großen und ganzen bleib ich trotzdem bei der meinung das die 670 mit selben standarttakt im grunde so schnell wie die 680 ist.


----------



## stefan79gn (3. Juli 2012)

die Jetstream hat aber auch nen höheren Speichertakt was du da mit einrechnen musst. sie taktet speichermäßig  1527mh mit :roducts - GTX 670 JETSTREAM (2048MB GDDR5) ::
wobei ne gtx670/680 die speichermäßig unberührt ist mit 1502 mhz taktet. Also sind die Vergleiche nicht ganz ein level.
Der Speicher ist bei der gtx670/680 gleich sprich man muss schon beide Karten speichermäßig gleich takten lassen um zu gucken wie hoch der Baeclock angehoben werden muss damit beide auf einem level liegen.
Und wenn deine auf 1110mhz durchgängig geht ist das schön und gut aber ne andere Jetstream mag vieleicht auf 1150mhz gehen daher sind die werte leider schlecht vergleichbar.


----------



## Broow (3. Juli 2012)

Professor Theorie schrieb:


> scheinbar ist bei einer Taktrate von 1300 MHz+ bei den Karten allesamt schluss, schade eigentlich, man hätte noch wesentlich mehr erreichen können. Steigt der Boost bei mir auf 1350 MHz (oc @1180 MHz, 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, 122% TDP), so stürzt er Treiber sehr schnell ab, ein kurzer Blackscreen und die Spiele ruckeln. Der Blick auf den MSI Afterbruner verrät: 500 MHz, da kann nicht viel bei herauskommen. Nach kurzer Zeit geht die Karte wieder auf 915 MHz, die OC-Einstelllungen muss ich jedoch erneut einstellen.
> 
> Bisher dachte ich jedoch, dass dieses Problem meiner oder Asus-Karten vorbehalten wäre, dem ist jedoch nicht so. Ein Spieler, mit dem ich mich über Steam unterhalten habe, hat mit seiner Gigabyte das selbe Problem, bei >1300 MHz stürzt der Treiber ab. Schade eigentlich, denn in vielen Karten steckt noch deutlich Potenzial, und es schmerzt mich, wenn ich meine Karte _runtertakten_ muss, damit sie Störfrei läuft.



Dieser Kommentar ist zwar schon älter, aber ich hab meine @1349Mhz den PCGH VGA tool durchlaufen lassen  und auch den Speicher @3225Mhz angehoben und der leif 5 minuten Stabil!
Wies bei Games aussieht weis ich nicht   ((GPU +183Mhz)(Memory+218Mhz))
Edit: Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Gigabyte KArte!
Nebenbei: Da die Gigabyte das PCB der GTX 680 bestizt, ist es da möglich vll diesen abgeschalteten SMX zu aktivieren?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wüsste nicht, wie man die Einheiten freischalten sollte...


----------



## Broow (3. Juli 2012)

War nur mal so ne Idee, bei CPUs gings ja bei nem X4 auch der eigentlich X6 war und mit Glück konnte man da noch 2 Kerne freischalten 
Da dachte ich mir, weiso soltle das den bei Grafikkarten nicht gehen(ohne jegliches Vorwissen), wenn schon das GTX 680 PCB vorhanden ist.

Wäre das möglich, fänd ich das ja mal ziemlich geil  

Achja, hab bei Battlefield nach eingen Stunden spielzeeit ne Temperatur von ~65°C bei 44 % Lüfterdrehzahl und das trotz 80 mm front % 120mm back Lüfter, Kabelmanagement ist auch nicht da, eigetnlich blockieren die kabe lja den luftzug der vom front lüfter kommen sollte 

Edit: Zum post oben:
Hab nun mal getestet mit dem HEaven Benchmark
Da schmiert er allerdings mit GPU@1359Mhz & Mem@3225Mhz ab


----------



## stefan79gn (3. Juli 2012)

ähm ne da kannman nix freischalten. Weil der Chip ist kastriert ums mal hart auszudrücken. da wurde sicher lich mit nem lasercut was bearbeitet. Habe auch noch nie was davon gelesen und ich denke es wäre sicher shconjemand drauf gekommen


----------



## Arschbratze (3. Juli 2012)

So nun mal mein Beitrag:

Gainward GTX 670 Phantom 100% - 1006 Base - 1186 Boost - @0.99V

nix übertaktet - so wie aus dem Karton gefischt...


----------



## Broow (3. Juli 2012)

Hm, war nur so ein Gedanke, da es ja bei CPU's auch schon geklappt hat


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2012)

Arschbratze schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal mein Beitrag:
> 
> Gainward GTX 670 Phantom 100% - 1006 Base - 1186 Boost - @0.99V
> 
> nix übertaktet - so wie aus dem Karton gefischt...



Die boostet aber nicht mit 0,99V so hoch, oder?


----------



## Broow (3. Juli 2012)

Schaut mal in den News :
GTX 670: Gainward zeigt Grafikkarte auf Basis eines GTX 680-PCB - freischaltbar?

Also wenn diese Mutmaßungen stimmen, dann sollte es wohl vll. doch möglich sein?


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Juli 2012)

das wäre doch mal was, aber kann mir das nicht vorstellen, der preis der 680 ist so schon kaum zu erklären weil der so hoch ist, aber dann wäre der in meinen augen garnichtmehr gerechtfertigt, was er so auch nicht wirklich ist !

die gigabyte hat doch auch das pcb der 680, oder ?


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Juli 2012)

Die GTX 670 FTW von EVGA hat auch das PCB der 680er, freischalten lässt sich da aber nichts... Ich vermute das ist bei dieser Karte hier auch nicht anders - viel Spekulatius um nichts...


----------



## Professor Theorie (4. Juli 2012)

zumal vermutlich auch Karten mit einem (teilweise) beschädigten Cluster verkauft werden dürften. Wenn man da versucht was freizuschalten, wars das mit der Karte 


mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Karte mit OC teilweise bei Volllast UNTER den eingestellten Taktraten läuft und sich dauerhaft auf einem bestimmten Wert einpendelt. Ist sowas normal?


----------



## steinschock (4. Juli 2012)

PowerLimit hoch gesetzt ?

Aber irgendwann ist die TDP erreicht, je nach Chip halt früher oder später dank boost.


----------



## Broow (4. Juli 2012)

Jo die GIgabyte hat auch das 680er PCB 
Joa, glaube auch nicht daran, aber die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt!


----------



## stefan79gn (4. Juli 2012)

Die Asus 670 ist auch auf nen 680er pcb.
Also jeder der der Meinung ist das sollte gehen kann gern mal das Bios raufspielen aber auf eigene Gefahr. Mir sind solche spielchen nix.


----------



## Broow (4. Juli 2012)

Solane da ncihts klar ist, mach ich dass vll wenn die Garanti verflogen ist


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Juli 2012)

Ich warte auch noch, aber irgendwann werde ich es nicht mehr aushalten und meiner Karte die Sporen geben


----------



## Arschbratze (4. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die boostet aber nicht mit 0,99V so hoch, oder?


 
Doch tut sie...


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Juli 2012)

Arschbratze schrieb:
			
		

> Doch tut sie...



Die müsste ja ne ASIC von 140% haben


----------



## Professor Theorie (5. Juli 2012)

so, nochmal ein paar nette Ergebnisse:

meine Asus war auf 122% TDP eingestellt, schafft sie nicht, also läuft sie natürlich auf 100%. PCGH hat mich durch Zufall aufgeklärt, Problem behoben.

Ich takte mit OC @ 1150 MHz, Lüftergeschwindigkeit 55% und TDP von 116% nun bei 1250-1350 MHz, wobei 1320 MHz einen Absturz des Heaven Benchmarks produziert, während sämtliche 3dMarks auf 1350 MHz flüssig durchlaufen.
Mit etwas Reduzierung auf 1080 MHz läuft die Karte nun auf ~1250 MHz Boost. Wenn ich auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetze, so boostet die Karte meist mit 1058 MHz.

Heaven Benchmark (max. Settings, kein Multi-Monitoring, kein 3d, i5-2500k @ 4,2 GHz): OC: 47,1 FpS, 1187 Pkt. Non-OC: 42,9 FpS, 1081 Pkt.


----------



## Broow (5. Juli 2012)

Hab nun auch ein "bisschen" mit dem Heaven Benchmark OC ergebnisse durchgetestet
Hier kurze Infos:
Gigabyte GTX 670 (980Mhz - Boost: 1176Mhz)

NON OC(aber mit Boost):
FPS:43,4  ; Temperatur: ~66°C bei 44% Lüfterddrehgeschwindigkeit (Auto)  TDP: ~ 70% SCORE: 1092

OC - GPU +137Mhz ; Mem: +597Mhz
FPS: 49,3 ; Temperatur: 69°C bei 46% Lüfterdrehgeschwindigkeit (Auto) TDP: ~ 77% SCORE: 1242

Anmerkung: i5-750@2,67Ghz
- Es gbt natürlich einge "Zwischenstationen" des OC (50Mhz schritte GPU ; Speicher takt bin Ich nach dem Heft 08 gegangen)
  Bei +158 Mhz GPU , ist der Treiber in den letzten Sek des Benches gestoppt worden.
  Die Erhöhung des Speichertaktes hat einen ungedachte erhöhung der FPs zur folge gehabt (nicht wie in Games, wie es PCGH getestet hatte)

--> wie wärs wenn jeder seine OC ergebnisse noch zu dem Boost dazunimmt? bzw. dann auch noch die Punktezahl im Heaven Bench?


----------



## Professor Theorie (5. Juli 2012)

ja, der Speicher ist die Achillesferse der 670/ 680, Heaven profitiert sehr von einer Übertaktung, da es alle Bereiche der Karte ausnutzt.

ich hatte ursprünglich den Speicher auf 3804 MHz laufen lassen, es wurde mir allerdings zu riskant, den Ram so stark außerhalb seiner Spezifikationen dauerhaft zu betreiben. Da wird viel eher was flöten gehen als bei der GPU

Interessant zu sehen ist, wie wenig die CPU bewirkt.


----------



## Broow (5. Juli 2012)

Theoretisch möchte ich auch bald meine CPU mindestens an die 3Ghz marke schrauben  dann könnte ich noch einmal testen und sehen obs noch mehr FPS sind


----------



## mrfloppy (6. Juli 2012)

hab heut mal geschaut in gpu-z bei mir wegen max TDP, wenn ich auf max stelle was die max werte sind zeigt der "nur" 78% an! was heißt das, bzw hat das was zu bedeuten wenn ja was?


----------



## Professor Theorie (6. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Theoretisch möchte ich auch bald meine CPU mindestens an die 3Ghz marke schrauben  dann könnte ich noch einmal testen und sehen obs noch mehr FPS sind



wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, dass im Heaven noch viel kommt, ich bekomme mit meinem 2500k OC auch nur 1-2 FpS mehr als mit dem Standardtakt.


----------



## Schmenki (6. Juli 2012)

Heaven beansprucht kaum die CPU. Da testet 3D Mark schon mehr die CPU. Bei bf3 merkt man schnell die Verbesserung eines oc.


----------



## Broow (6. Juli 2012)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Heaven beansprucht kaum die CPU. Da testet 3D Mark schon mehr die CPU. Bei bf3 merkt man schnell die Verbesserung eines oc.


 
GPU OC oder CPU OC?


----------



## Schmenki (6. Juli 2012)

Broow hatte geschrieben das er gucken möchte wie viel es bringt die CPU zu Übertakten. 
Bei bf3 bringt der oc sehr oft eine Steigerung der min fps.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Juli 2012)

Stock:
ASIC 100% -Gigabyte GTX 670 OC - 980Mhz - 1202Mhz


----------



## stefan79gn (6. Juli 2012)

sieht doch gut aus. Die Gigabyte ist wirklich nach Asus das beste derzeit im 670 segment.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Juli 2012)

Windforce ist immer gut und sehr leise.Wenn man pech hat erwischt man auch ne laute.Naja wie mit allem halt.Oc Potential ist brutal von der Gigabyte, auch nicht mit allen.Man muss einfach glück haben^^


----------



## stefan79gn (6. Juli 2012)

Jeder Chip ist anders, das kann man nicht an einem Hersteller fest machen. Aber wie du schon sagst Windforce ist gut. Kenne ich von meiner gtx470soc da war der Kühler schon super.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Juli 2012)

Ja wie ich schon sagte, man muss einfach nur glück haben^^ Kann mit jedem Hersteller gute Karte erwischen.Frag sich nur wie lang es dauert bis man eine gute Karte in der Hand hält die dabei noch leise bleibt unter Last 
470 Soc , 580 Soc top Karten mit Vapor chamber-Outward Inclined Kühlsystem, sehr sehr leise.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Juli 2012)

Lt. PCGH-Magazin die Asus 670 DCU2 mit unter <1 Sone @ Last die leiseste Grafikkarte im oberen Leistungsbereich überhaupt 

Lautstärke + Temperatur Direktvergleich : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. Juli 2012)

das Ding ist nicht leise

es ist unhörbar


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (8. Juli 2012)

Neue Resultate mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste (Arctic mx4) und neustem BIOS meiner Palit:
Asic-Quality 100% - Palit GeForce GTX670 JetStream - 1006Mhz - 1250Mhz
Die Temperaturen sind im Idle mit der neuen WLP von 36-38C° auf 33-35C° gefallen. Unter Last dauert es deutlich länger bis sie warm wird, die Temps steigen dann nicht über 75C° unter kompletter Volllast (synthetische Benchmarks). Bei Lüfterdrehzahlen von 40-60% (ab 50 minimal hörbar aber bis 70 nicht störend). Bin ganz zufrieden mit der Karte. Aber einen Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste empfehle ich nur Leuten die das wirklich schon mal gemacht haben, denn das tauschen der WLP zieht nicht nur, so weit ich weiß, einen Garantieverlust mit sich, sondern ist auch ein ganz schönes gefriemel  Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Temps noch verbessern lassen, werde einen zusätzlichen Silent Wing 2 in mein CM690II schrauben.
*Edit*
Ich werde auf jeden Fall ein Fazit bezüglich Stabilität bei hohem OC unter Volllast nachwerfen.


----------



## Hardcopy (10. Juli 2012)

Also 100% - EVGA GTX 670 FTW - 1006Mhz - 1228Mhz
Nur den Standardkühler mit einem Wasserkühler ausgetauscht

kein manuelles rumgetuschel oder so, ganz original
Mfg


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Juli 2012)

Hardcopy schrieb:


> Also 100% - EVGA GTX 670 FTW - 1006Mhz - 1228Mhz
> Nur den Standardkühler mit einem Wasserkühler ausgetauscht
> 
> kein manuelles rumgetuschel oder so, ganz original
> Mfg


 
Schöner Wert!


----------



## Professor Theorie (10. Juli 2012)

mal eine andere Frage: wird Asus i-wann auch mal ein Update für die Spannungen wie MSI rausbringen oder darf ich jetzt meine Karte flashen (und ist das überhauüt möglich)? Denn wenn ich schon die Garantie verliere, dann bitte richtig


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (13. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand ob es ein neues Bios für die Palit gibt? Das 80.04.19.00.23 gibs ja schon länger und auf Palit.biz direkt kann mann es nicht flashen, über den ThunderMaster scheint es nicht wirklich zu funktionieren, weil es Offline genau das selbe anzeigt wie Online (Bios-Update done). Durch Google konnte ich auch nix finden.


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juli 2012)

Hardcopy schrieb:


> Also 100% - EVGA GTX 670 FTW - 1006Mhz - 1228Mhz
> Nur den Standardkühler mit einem Wasserkühler ausgetauscht
> 
> kein manuelles rumgetuschel oder so, ganz original
> Mfg


 
Gute Karte erwischt.Super Werte !
Die Werte waren doch vorhere mit StandardKühler gleich oder?
Oder hast du durch das Wechseln vom Kühler mehr Mhz bekommen oO ?!?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (13. Juli 2012)

Ach und auf meine Werte schaut keiner  Komme mit meiner Palit auf 1253Mhz (Das auch vor WLP-Tausch) Aber die EVGA scheint ganz schön reinzuhauen, hast du für diesen Boost-Takt den Standard-Takt angehoben? (Schätze mal das zählt nicht als manuelles rumgetuschel )


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juli 2012)

so wie sich das änhört meint er Stock, ( vom Werk aus )

Eine Freundin hat eine Asus DCII TOP mit max Boost von 1304 MHZ Stock erwischt^^ Ultra Luck sage ich dazu nur.Aber sie kommt Oc nicht höher als 1320 Mhz~.
Das alles bei der ersten Bestellung.Die Asus von Ihr ist übrigens auch von Caseking wie meine Gigabyte.Beide Güte Klasse 1, muss ja sein^^

Schönde WE


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (13. Juli 2012)

Äh les ich da richtig???  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...CU-II-TOP-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-DP::19096.html
550€  Sag bitte nich sie hat so viel bezahlt, dass währe echt unsinnig und da kann der Boost noch so hoch sein


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juli 2012)

Wow das ist echt viel.Und ja total unsinnig, wie den Aufpreis für eine 680 . 429 € hab ich für sie bezahlt.Haha jetzt 550 Euro, soll hat nicht jeder haben??!??? Warum das?Glück gehabt^^

Für 429 bekommt man nur noch die jetzt looool http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ect-CU-II-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-DP::19081.html bei Caseking

Ich habe 1 Woche vorher für meine genau 400 bezahlt^^ Freunde, Kunden kamen vorbei zur dEmonstartion, darauf hin habe ich die Asus DCII Top für sie bestellt unter anderem...
Meine 470 GTX Soc ging nach 2 Jahren noch für 200 weg^^ 1 Tag später 670 Gtx 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...orce-3X-2048-MB-DDR5-DP::19084.html?helpful=1


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (13. Juli 2012)

Naja die is auch ned schlecht  Meine gibs schon für 375€ xD Is echt nich schlecht die Palit. Bei der kommen die Tester aber auf sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, vor allem in Sachen Lautstärke. Vergleich mal die Resultate in den beiden Artikeln: Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest : Die glorreichen Sieben - Einführung und Test: 4x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 und SLI.


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn den Test seit startbegin.
ich weiss mit der Palit Jetstream. Habe 3 Stk hier gehabt^^. Aber nicht von Caseking, und sie waren auch nicht für mich.Leider wollten alle ihre 14 Tage R. Recht gebrauch machen.Zu laut im Vergleich zu Gigabyte und Asus...1 davon hatte sogar Boost 1050~ nur....
Die leiseste ist bisher die Asus die ich in meinem Case hatte.Alles wird bei mir geprüft und getestet bevor die Ware rausgeht, vor dem Kunden die Ihren Kopf über mein Silent-System immer und immer wieder halten^^
Irgendwann mal fällt mir der Tower vom Sockel.Mit Sicherheit.

P.s. Alle drei Jetstream 349 das Stück.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Naja die is auch ned schlecht  Meine gibs schon für 375€ xD Is echt nich schlecht die Palit. Bei der kommen die Tester aber auf sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, vor allem in Sachen Lautstärke. Vergleich mal die Resultate in den beiden Artikeln: Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest : Die glorreichen Sieben - Einführung und Test: 4x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 und SLI.


 
Hardwareluxx:_"Aufgrund der Kritik an den Messungen im letzten Vergleich haben wir uns die ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP noch einmal genauer angeschaut und nachgemessen: Das Ergebnis ist eine deutlich geringere Lautstärke. Das erste Messergebnis führen wir auf einen Messfehler zurück."_
Test: 3x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670

Das sind die korrigierten Terstergebnisse . Dein Link führt zu dem fehlerhaften Test.
Also ich verlasse mich lieber auf die glorreichen Sieben oder PCGH  . Kommt auch darauf an, was getestet wird.


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juli 2012)

Also ab 40% was die Karte immer unter Last erreicht, ist die extreme Laut gewesen, alle !.Ich weiss nicht aber, die Karte sieht sehr schön aus aber zu Laut einfach.Auch wenn ich mir jetzt 10 bestellt hätte würde es glaube ich keinen Unterschied machen.
Ich persönlich verlasse mich nur auf das was ich in der Hand halte wie auch selber höre/sehe^^ und nehme den Rest an Tests immer nur als Ausgangspunkt !


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Juli 2012)

Scheint wirklich gut hörbar zu sein. Mal zum Vergleich PCGH Bad Company2 Test:
Palit Jetstream 4,5 Sone - Fazit: Laute Belüftung unter Last
Asus Dcu2t 0,9 Sone - Fazit: 

Muss doch noch mal schauen, was Haredwareluxx da getestet hat.


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juli 2012)

Ja die Asus ist echt einfach ein krasses Teil^^
Komisch das soviele Probleme hatten/haben nur meine Freundin nicht.

Das neue Bios hat andere Spannungswerte wie auch Takt?Ja, was sonst?
Ich will auch wirklich am Freitag abend nicht excessive danach suchen für das Warum^^ Weils mir eigentlich egal ist !

Jetstream sieht richtig Hammer Brutal Overkill aus.Aber ist auch Overkill laut und langsam im vergleich zu anderen (Stock)^^

P.s. einfach mit Nv Inspector den Lüfter auf xx% drehen dann weisste wo du dran bist.


----------



## stefan79gn (13. Juli 2012)

Nein das neue Asus bios senkt nur den Max boost um ca. 50 mhz. Dazu wird noch die Lüfterkurve angepasst . Im enteffekt bedeutet das ,das die Karte etwas Kühler bleibt da sie nicht ganz so hoch boostet und die eventuellen störungen aufgrund des hohen boost sind weg. Habe da sneue bios mal getestet aber mein alter original wieder drauf gemacht da ich keinen vorteil durch das neue bios habe.
Die Spannung mx.1.175v bleibt und die liegt eh maximal an sprich so wie die 670 die spannung braucht holt sie sich die.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Asus ist echt einfach ein krasses Teil^^
> Komisch das soviele Probleme hatten/haben nur meine Freundin nicht.
> 
> Das neue Bios hat andere Spannungswerte wie auch Takt?Ja, was sonst?
> ...



Ist deine Freundin 670 auch  bf3 stable ?


----------



## Nyuki (14. Juli 2012)

Eine Freundin*
Als die Karte ankam habe ich sie 2 Tage behalten und sie lief Stable BF3,WoT,Leage of Legends,Skyrim,Metro, Dirt,Blacklight R. etc.Musste immer Alt-Taben wegen Beta Treiber (Memory Leak).Ich hatte nie einen absturtz BSOD Hänger oder sonstiges.

@Stefan die Lüfterkurve , damit meinst du die Drehgeschwindigkeit von bis ab - wann ... So.Wenn du jetzt Oc's wirst du auf die gleichen Temps kommen wie Stock !
Das Bios was verändert worden ist hat nichts damit zu tun das die Temps aufgrund der 50 Mhz sinken.Geh einfach mal 100-150 Jetzt mir dem neuen Bios rauf.Ohne die Spannung zu ändern.

Gleiche Lüftergeschwindigkeit gleiche Temps wirst du haben^^


----------



## stefan79gn (14. Juli 2012)

Die haben beim neuen BIOS eingestellt das sie früher hochdreht. Man merkt es nur wenn man drauf achtet. Hören tut man nix.
Sicher könnte ich dir Karte im Grundtakt übertakten und würd so nen höheren Boost ereichen und würd dann auf die alten temps kommen. Das neue bios habe ich aber nicht mehr drauf , wie gesagt hatte es nur mal getestet.Bei mir läuft das original super.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Juli 2012)

Ist doch super das Asus sich ausgiebig damit beschäftigt ihre Karten zu perfektionieren.
Die ist bestimmt vorher bei den meissten abgekackt weil wenn Last kommt, kam keine Kühlung, erst viel später.Karte wird zu heiss und kackt ab?
Man muss dazu noch sagen das evtl. der Treiber auch eine Rolle spielt.Bisher läuft bei mir nur der letzte Beta Treiber "fast einwandfrei" Muss noch immer viel rummfummeln...Erbährmlich das die das bis heute noch nicht gebacken bekommen einen ordentlichen WQHL Treiber rauszubringen.Wieviel Monate warten schon die ersten 680 GTX User darauf ?


----------



## stefan79gn (14. Juli 2012)

Naja man muss beim Bios einfach ausrechnen wie hoch sie boostet. das dann durch glaub 12 mhz oder 13 mhz teilen und dann hat man nen wert draus.Bins heißen wohl diese abschnitte.4bins also ca. 50mhz geht der boost nun weniger runter.Es kann sich quasi jeder ausrechnen wie hoch seine Karte boosten wird nach dem biosupdate. Der treiber spielt glaube ich auch rein, weil einige Leute mit diversen Treibern unterschiedliche oc ergebnisse haben.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Juli 2012)

Beim ausgiebigen testen habe gleiche Oc ergebnisse bei allen Treibern, vom Takt her.Ram wie auch Chip.Muss auch nicht auf Oc Schritt-Takt achten.Sie nimmt alles an und läuft damit einwandfrei.Sehr merkwürdig das ganze nun...da kann sie egal wie leise sein.Nee Danke.Komisch ich hatte das nicht bei der DCII TOP.Hab sie von Stock 1304 auf 1322 hochgetaktet und stundenlang BF3 und andere Spiele gespielt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Beim ausgiebigen testen habe gleiche Oc ergebnisse bei allen Treibern, vom Takt her.Ram wie auch Chip.Muss auch nicht auf Oc Schritt-Takt achten.Sie nimmt alles an und läuft damit einwandfrei.Sehr merkwürdig das ganze nun...da kann sie egal wie leise sein.Nee Danke.Komisch ich hatte das nicht bei der DCII TOP.Hab sie von Stock 1304 auf 1322 hochgetaktet und stundenlang BF3 und andere Spiele gespielt.


 
wow top graka erwischt


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Juli 2012)

die Karte ist wirklich fein 

das miese ist, dass einige Spiele (oder auch nur Spielszenen) die Karte enorm hochtreiben, andere wiederum nicht.
In manchen Spielen kann man die Taktraten voll ausfahren, in anderen hat man plötzlich 200 MHz weniger, während in wieder anderen Spielen die Karte wieder hochtaktet und das Spiel abschmiert.

Meine Karte läft deshalb nur noch auf 1200 MHz (TDP-limitiert), während ich warte, dass neue Treiber das Problem beheben.

Aber was solls, die paar MHz machen recht wenig aus, Leistung habe ich auf einem Monitor genug, da sowieso meine 5770 (mittlerweile passiv) den zweiten Bildschirm betreibt .

Benchen und abwarten...


----------



## Broow (14. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Beim ausgiebigen testen habe gleiche Oc ergebnisse bei allen Treibern, vom Takt her.Ram wie auch Chip.Muss auch nicht auf Oc Schritt-Takt achten.Sie nimmt alles an und läuft damit einwandfrei.Sehr merkwürdig das ganze nun...da kann sie egal wie leise sein.Nee Danke.Komisch ich hatte das nicht bei der DCII TOP.Hab sie von Stock 1304 auf 1322 hochgetaktet und stundenlang BF3 und andere Spiele gespielt.


 
Richtig Nice!
meine Gigabyte lief mit boost bei 1176Mhz, allerdings hab ich ihr nen Schub gegeben (siehe Sig.) Mit BF3 hab ich die Takktfrequenz noch nicht getestet, aber 2x Heaven durch verspricht gutes! 
Nur deine Karte ist ca 5°C kühler, aber Hörbar ist die Gigabyte auch nicht


----------



## Merkor (14. Juli 2012)

Hab nun meine Asus 670 Non-TOP eingebaut (ASIC Quality 100%).

915 MHz ist default GPU Clock. Mit Power Target bei 100% boostet sie bis  ca. 1050 in Heaven (43,0 FPS bei 1920x1080 und alles auf Max.).

Habe nun mal +100MHz GPU Offset und +500MHz RAM Offset eingestellt.  Damit boostet die Karte bis 1120MHz in Heaven (47,1 FPS). Dabei zeigt  mir EVGA Precision an, dass die Power bei 107% liegt (100 ist  eingestellt).

Sieht soweit normal aus. Oder?

Was muss ich nun einstellen, um auf die TOP-Werte (neues Asus BIOS) zu  kommen? Base Clock 915 + 143 GPU Offset = 1058 Base Clock? Hat die TOP  ein erhöhtes Power Target von Haus aus? Hab ich nun mal eingestellt. Damit steigt mir Heaven nach kurzer Zeit  aus (Device removed). Die Karte boostet dann bis 1254MHz bei bis zu 124%  Power (117 eingestellt). Was kann ich tun?


----------



## stefan79gn (14. Juli 2012)

wenn sie aussteigt bedeutet das sie kann halt nicht so hochgetaktet werden.
Am besten wenn du oc willst wodurch die garantie ja weg ist dann taste dich mit langsamen schritten ran erst gpu clock erhöhen danach 1-3 runs heaven laufen lassen und paar runden zb bf3 spielen. Es gibt leute da läuft heaven gut durch aber bei bf3 zb. steigt die Karte aus. Es heißt also austesten. Wenn device removed steht dann machtd ie Karte das halt nicht mit. Niemand kann dir sagen ob man die nont zur t machen kann sei es durch bios flash oder manuell takten.


----------



## Merkor (14. Juli 2012)

Hab noch mal weiter getestet:

Das Problem ist wohl tatsächlich die Temperatur. Über 70 Grad regelt er  mir die Spannung auf 1.062-1.075. Damit boostet die Karte mir bis ca.  1176. Dabei habe ich 122% Power Target und 143MHz GPU Offset eingestellt  (nun mal mit +0 beim Speicher). Wenn die Temperatur unter 70 Grad  liegt, boostet er noch mit 1.175v Spannung auf 1254MHz. Die Lüfter  drehen auf max. 51% bei ca. 25 Grad Raumtemperatur (idle habe ich 37  Grad). Ich habe einen Silentrechner mit relativ wenig Luftdurchzug.  Daher auch die relativ hohe Temperatur.

Was ist nun die beste Strategie? Kann ich nun nur noch die Temperatur durch eine andere Lüfterkurve optimieren?


----------



## stefan79gn (14. Juli 2012)

Naja hast du die Werte im Spiel wie zb bf3 durch stundenlanges zocken getestet? Dann kannman sagen es läuft stabil. Einzweimal heaven durchlaufen lassen ist nen erster anhaltspunkt aber sagt nicht imemr aus obs richtig stabil läuft. Naja und was versprichst du dir durch das oc? Gibs nen Spiel was derzeit nicht läuft? Oder ist das nur für Benchmarks?Es gibt ne möglich keit das top bios zu flashen aber dadurch kannst du mehr kaputtmachen als durch manuelles oc wenn was schief läuft


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

Naja dann hat Asus beim limitieren der Non-Top ganze Arbeit geleistet, anders kann ich mir das jetzt nicht erklären. 124% TDP bei 1254Mhz + Absturz sind solala. Aber dürfte doch reichen oder? Ich meine die ist ja sehr Leise, ich würde mich mit den Werten zufrieden geben und die Stille geniesen  
@N8Mensch2


N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Hardwareluxx:_"Aufgrund der Kritik an den  Messungen im letzten Vergleich haben wir uns die ASUS GeForce GTX 670  DirectCU II TOP noch einmal genauer angeschaut und nachgemessen: Das  Ergebnis ist eine deutlich geringere Lautstärke. Das erste Messergebnis  führen wir auf einen Messfehler zurück."_
> Test:  3x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
> 
> Das sind die korrigierten Terstergebnisse . Dein Link führt zu dem fehlerhaften Test.
> Also ich verlasse mich lieber auf die glorreichen Sieben oder PCGH  . Kommt auch darauf an, was getestet wird.



Dann ist die Palit aber laut neuem Test immer noch leiser als die Gigabyte  Auch wenn es nur ein dB ist unter Last 
 Naja ist eigentlich auch Wurst, meine Palit ist Leise genug, sieht gut aus und ich bin zufrieden mit Boost-Taktraten von ~1230Mhz und 90-105% TDP. 
Solange man eine Gute erwischt und Individuell zufrieden ist passts doch

Frage an Alle: Was haltet ihr von der "Colorful GeForce GTX 670 iGame Flame Ares X" (Colurful Geforce GTX 670 iGame Flame Ares X enthüllt
Also was erwartet ihr von der Kühllösung etc.?


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Juli 2012)

dB ist nicht gleich Lautstärke


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

Naja, eher nicht gleich Wahrnehmung, Lautstärke ist es schon, aber Individuell kann es ganz verschieden sein, auch Tonhöhe etc. spielen da mit rein


----------



## Merkor (14. Juli 2012)

So, neue Werte für die Asus Non-TOP "erspielt":

- Power Target 122% (Afterburner zeigt 130 % Power an)
- +120MHz GPU
- +350MHz Speicher
- Boost lag (und zwar ziemlich dauerhaft) um 1215MHz (Afterburner zeigt  in der Session max. 1244 an, aber eben noch bei 61 Grad und 1.175v)
- Spannung bewegt sich nun trotz >70 Grad bei um 1.150v
- Max. 78 Grad
- Lüfter max. 60%

Wie kommt es, dass die Karte nun die Spannung nicht auf 1.075v runterregelt wie eben?

Werde ich etwas mit dem (neuen) TOP-BIOS?


----------



## Broow (14. Juli 2012)

Ich werd bald Testen was der Chip im HEaven alles hergibt, d.h dass sie Im Heaven stabil läuft,(= BF3)
Dazu 100% Lüfter und offenes Case. D.H mir gehts hir nur rein um die Bechmarc punkte


----------



## stefan79gn (14. Juli 2012)

Heaven und BF3 sind zweipaar schuhe, Eine Karte kann in heaven gut laufen sprich ohne treiberabstürze den benchparcour absolvieren und in bf3 nach 3 stunden belastung  den treiber resetten. Also wenns dir nur um Bench geht dann reicht heaven ja. Wenns stabil in Spielen sein soll dann spiele testen.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt.
Bei allen beiden läufts dann gut und dann bricht sie auf einmal bei Furmark oder OCCT / 3D Mark ab.Man sollte schon ausgiebig mit mehreren Programmen/spielen testen um den IST Wert zu ermitteln.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Dann ist die Palit aber laut neuem Test immer noch leiser als die Gigabyte



das glaube ich weniger, denn die gigabyte ist quasi wie die asus unhörbar , nur nen ticken lauter ! hört man andere user mit der palit, läuft die unter last wie ein jet


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt, es ist ein Unterschied, ob man nun in dB, dB(A) oder Sone misst. Ich verlasse mich hierbei lediglich auf die Sone-Angabe, und, falls vorhanden, eine Beschreibung des Geräusches. Der Sone-Wert kommt der letzendlich empfundenen Lautstärke am nähesten, während dB nicht für mehr als einen groben Richtwert gehalten werden solte. 

Die Asus ähnlich wie ein Silent Wing, nur aus wirklich nächster Nähe bemerkbar. Geht sie unter Last, wird sie auch aus größeren Entfernungen hörbar, die Dämpfung eines dazwischengehaltenen Blatt Papieres reicht jedoch schon zur Geräuscheliminierung aus (gut, ich habe auch einen Hörschaden).

Eine 670 Windforce ist für eine High-End-Karte immer noch enorm leise, aber eben bemerkbar.

Zur Geräuschwahrnehmung:
ein hoher Ton ist wesentlich "leichter" zu identifizieren als ein tiefer Ton, wobei dieses Merkmal bei Frauen noch einen Ticken stärker ausgeprägt ist (kein Witz). Das tiefe Rauschen einer Karte entspricht in etwa den alltäglichen Hintergrundgeräuschen, welche wir ebenfalls sehr gut ausblenden. Dass eine rauschende Karte trotz höherem Schalldruck(pegel) trotzdem als leiser empfunden wird, ist dann nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> das glaube ich weniger, denn die gigabyte ist quasi wie die asus unhörbar , nur nen ticken lauter ! hört man andere user mit der palit, läuft die unter last wie ein jet


 
Naja wie ein Jet ist leicht übertrieben, unter Volllast ist sie sogar noch relativ leise, wobei der Ton eher Tief ist. 

@Prof
Das meinte ich in etwa, wollte das Thema jetzt bloß nicht vertiefen. Mit dem Unterschied zwischen Sone und dB(A) haste allerdings Recht.Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Juli 2012)

muss man anders sehen - eine so gelungene Karte wie die 670 kann man mit keinem noch so miesen Design der Welt versauen...


Mit einem hochwertigen Kühler in Kombination mit einem guten Radiator würde man die 670 auch sehr leise bekommen, nur leider waren Nivea die 10 Euro mehr dann doch zu viel. Schade eigentlich, sonst wäre die Karte eindeutig legendär geworden.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

Ja da hast du Recht. 
Die Karte an sich wird sich wohl trotzdem noch als Meilenstein für spätere High-End-Karten entpuppen, nicht etwa die GTX680


----------



## Professor Theorie (15. Juli 2012)

jetzt müssen die Hersteller nur noch die Spannungen frei geben


----------



## steinschock (15. Juli 2012)

Aber nur in der Theorie Professor  Theorie

TDP ist in HW, das wird nur bei sehr wenig Karten ohne Hardmod  gehen.
Und nicht mal da sicher, falls der AB nicht geht.


----------



## Merkor (15. Juli 2012)

So, falls es jemanden interessiert: Weitere Tests mit meiner Asus 670 Non-TOP:

Ich komme selbst Stock in Spielen über 70 Grad (Anno 2070, BF3, Crysis 2). Dabei zeigt er mir schon 107-110 % Power an (bei Power Target 100). Ab 70 Grad regelt die Karte in Schritten die Spannung runter (1.165, 1.150, 1.125 usw.) und der Boost geht dann zurück. In den Spielen liegt die Auslastung auch zumeist bei 99%, genau wie in Heaven.

Ich denke, dass Asus die Lüftersteuerung bei der Non-TOP bewusst weniger aggressiv eingestellt hat. Ich habe keine Lüfterdrehzahlen über 60% gesehen. Dann wird der Kühler auch zu laut. Wie hoch geht das neue TOP-BIOS denn mit der Drehzahl?

1200MHz ohne maximale Spannung von 1.175v scheint nicht zu funzen. Er boostet bei 1.125v nur noch bis 1150MHz und das bei 76 Grad und 56% Lüfter. Gerade bei Crysis 2 getestet. 1177MHz macht er bei 1.150v.

Habe eben mal GPU Offset +80 und Speicher +500 bei 122% Power Target ausprobiert. Da boostet er mit 1.175v auf die 1202. Dann kommt aber wieder die Temperatur ins Spiel...

Heaven sieht dann so aus nach dem 3. Anlauf (2 Aufwärmloops) bei konstanten 1164-1177MHz (Max. Temp 78 Grad, Lüfter 60%):

- FPS: 48,5
- Score: 1223
- Min: 23,6
- Max: 123,3


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Also meine Top geht egal ob spiel oder becnhmakr bei 1,175 auf 1215mhz boost und temps habe ich maximal 73grad gehabt, dabei waren es 30 grad in der Bude. Der lüfter war dabei glaub so 46% also unhörbar.


----------



## steinschock (15. Juli 2012)

Der Boost ist auch Temp abhängig, wird die zu hoch wird die Spannung gesenkt.
Das passiert um 70°C

Aber irgendwie sind deine Temps im Vergleich recht schlecht, 
bei Stefan79 ist ja der gleiche Kühler drauf.

Aber wie gesagt ich hab gehört das OC Chips selektiert sind, genau wegen der indiwieduellen TDP der Chips


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

die haben soweit ich weiß bei der top die tdp hochgesetzt was bei der non t 110% sind als -Beispiel ist bei der Top 100%. Meine es irgendwo gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Also auch bei 73grad hat sich bei mir nix runtergetaktet, denke das ist auch verschieden bei den Karten.Generell stimmt es aber was Setinschock sagt der Bost ist auch abhängig von den Temps.


----------



## Merkor (15. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Also meine Top geht egal ob spiel oder becnhmakr bei 1,175 auf 1215mhz boost und temps habe ich maximal 73grad gehabt, dabei waren es 30 grad in der Bude. Der lüfter war dabei glaub so 46% also unhörbar.



30 Grad? Im Zimmer bei mir sind es gerade 25 Grad und 40-42 im Gehäuse. Kannst du das bitte noch mal genau gegenchecken? Ich meine die Lüftergeschwindigkeit und was zeigt Afterburner/Precision für eine Power % an? Ich glaube nämlich, dass das TOP-BIOS eine aggressivere Lüftersteuerung hat als die Non-TOP Variante. Bei 73 Grad dreht bei mein Lüfter schon irgendwo Mitte 50%. Das müsste bei dir doch deutlich mehr sein. Ich habe noch nicht die Hoffnung auf das Flashen des TOP-BIOS aufgegeben...



steinschock schrieb:


> Der Boost ist auch Temp abhängig, wird die zu hoch wird die Spannung gesenkt.
> Das passiert um 70°C
> 
> Aber irgendwie sind deine Temps im Vergleich recht schlecht,
> ...



GPU-Z zeigt mir 100% ASIC Quality an. Das scheint ja aber nicht so hohe Aussagekraft zu besitzen. Bzgl. der Temps und der Lüftergeschwindigkeit habe ich oben ja noch mal nachgefragt. Bei allen Vergleichen muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich den RAM auch immer 400-500 MHz hochgezogen habe. Insofern ist das vielleicht nicht ganz zu vergleichen. Ich teste nun mal ohne Hochziehen des Speichers...


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

so also habe mal die Daten ausgelesen.
Max Temps derzeit 71Grad. hatte seit den 73grad das Programm resetet.
Max Lüfter Speed sind 46% was 1410rpm sind.
max Power target status 95%
Gpu Clock 1215mhz (durchgängig in spielen zb. Bf3)
gpu Voltage 1175 mV


----------



## Merkor (15. Juli 2012)

Danke, Stefan.

Was komisch ist: Stock (915MHz Baseclock) genehmigt sich die Karte schon 105-109 % Power, obwohl 100% eingestellt sind. Woran liegt das, dass die Karte so viel Strom benötigt? Hat der Chip einfach eine hohe TDP? ASIC Quality wie gesagt bei 100%. Ich lese woanders, dass die Asus Non-TOP in Heaven von 80-100% laufen. Deine TOP läuft mit 95%. Das erklärt die geringere Temperatur und den höheren Boost. Welchen Schluss kann ich daraus ziehen? Das ist ja nicht temperaturabhängig. Ist in den BIOS-Versionen TOP/Non-TOP doch mehr anders, als man denkt?


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Naja der Asis wert sagt ja mehr dadrüber aus ob die leckströme höher oder niedriger sind bei einer Karte. Generell würd ich sagen wenn deine KArte läuft lass es so. Habe hier schon soviel gelesen und daher habe ich den Eindruck das wenn man 10  gtx670 hat alle 10 unterschiedlich mit der Spannnung und den Boost reagieren.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:


> Was komisch ist: Stock (915MHz Baseclock) genehmigt sich die Karte schon 105-109 % Power, obwohl 100% eingestellt sind. Woran liegt das, dass die Karte so viel Strom benötigt? Hat der Chip einfach eine hohe TDP? ASIC Quality wie gesagt bei 100%. Ich lese woanders, dass die Asus Non-TOP in Heaven von 80-100% laufen. Deine TOP läuft mit 95%. Das erklärt die geringere Temperatur und den höheren Boost. Welchen Schluss kann ich daraus ziehen? Das ist ja nicht temperaturabhängig. Ist in den BIOS-Versionen TOP/Non-TOP doch mehr anders, als man denkt?


 
_"Nun ist es so, dass unter realen Bedingungen eine GPU dieses Power-Target eher seltener erreicht und die aktuelle Stromaufnahme der GPU von Anwendung zu Anwendung unterschiedlich ist. So wird zum Beispiel unter Furmark das Power-Target sehr schnell erreicht und sogar die TDP der Karte deutlich überschritten. Bei normalen Games ist das in der Regel aber nicht der Fall. Ganz im Gegenteil in vielen Fällen wird die TDP hier bei weitem nicht erreicht."_ 

Meine ist Stock auch gerne mal über 100 %(Boost 1080 - 1137 Mhz) gegangen, kam natürlich auf das Spiel/ Einstellungen/ Benchmark an. Temperaturen bis etwa 73 Grad und Lüfter <50 %.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juli 2012)

So für euch mal gemacht.
100% im Vergleich zu 111% 1.162v max.

Die Temps steigen bei Maxed out SS/8 bei OCCPT mit 111% auf 79° im Vergleich zu 100% mit 5°.Der Chip braucht mehr Saft fürs Ocn oder die MHz Purzeln ohne das es einem auffällt.Temp Limitiert ist zum Glück mein Chip nicht.In Spielen erreiche ich max 63° und ist bisher nur in BF3.Auf 111% liegt mein gesammt System dabei um 350~ Watt.

Hier noch ein Pic.

Cu


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

also 79 grad ist schon viel, komisch wie die Lüfter hier anders arbeiten, meine asus erreicht egal ob Bench oder spiel max 73 grad bei 46% lüfterdrehzahl. gut nur 1215mhz boost aber dank framelimiter durchgängig 60fps in bf3.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juli 2012)

Syntetic Bench Vsync aus.Mit Vsnc habe ich noch nicht laufen lassen da es uninteressant ja ist.


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

im bench mit vsinc aus habe ich die max temp von 73grad. Habe den framelimiter in bf3 only laufen da ich mehr fps für mich persöhnlich quatsch finde.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juli 2012)

Ok^^
Hier Vsync an.Wie gesagt BF3 erreiche ich max und das ist das Game was bei mir am meissten an Temps nimmt 63°

Hier Mit 60 Fps limiter 59° Max

Welchen Bench denn? OCCTP? Oder Furquark? Bei OCCPT muss man 8x SS einstellen im Programm sonst ermittelst du nicht die max Temp etc.

Edit:
P.S. nun nach 10 Minuten Konstant 60° und bleibt.
Eh alles Quatsch mit den Temps, die dürfen viel Höher sein wo die sowie so nicht hinkommen und werden.
97° Max darf eine 670 gtx sich leisten.Was natürlich schädlich ist auf dauer.Ich kenne auch keinen der über 85° kommt.
85° wären aber auch noch machbar
http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce-gtx-670-de.html#pdpContent=2


Hier gehts alleine um die Power und um die Power zu halten^^


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

sieht doch ganz nett aus


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juli 2012)

So jetzt will ich bei einem sehen wo bei hohen Temps 75°~ mit max. Powert Target die MHZ Purzeln.Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen.Sowas muss sofort zurück !


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

bei mir purzelt nix allerdings bei 73grad . Jede Karte ist da eh anders daher kann man die 670/680 so schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal mit 1350 MHZ.Fenster ist auf muss durchlüften deswegen 58-59°.
Nochwas dazu,
Wenn ich meinen Chip angeblich Utopisch Oc'n könnte auf 3000 MHZ als Beispiel. Würde die Temp nicht steigen !
 P.s. BF3 Spitzen Temps mit Vsync erreicht mehr als OCCPT Syntetic.Das ist LOL !


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

wie ist denn die gpu auslastung?


----------



## stefan.net82 (15. Juli 2012)

92,5% - Asus DCU2 - 915 - 1171,6 MHz


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> wie ist denn die gpu auslastung?


Ich erreiche nie 100% max. 99% erreiche ich ! 92% TDP Max.


----------



## Merkor (16. Juli 2012)

So, nun noch mal zur Asus 670 Non-TOP:

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Boost bei 122% Power Target schneller abgesenkt wird. Teste nun maximal mit 117%.

Mit GPU Offset +120 und 117% boostet die Karte in Heaven und BF3 schön stabil auf 1202-1215MHz bei maximal 75° (25° Raumtemp). Als Spannung legt er bei 1202MHz 1.137v an. Setze ich nun bei gleichen Settings noch einen RAM-Offset von +500 dazu, boostet die Karte eher von 119x-1202MHz. Wenn ich mit dem RAM wieder 50MHz runtergehe, steigt der Boost vermutlich wieder die paar MHz hoch. Trotzdem scheint das irgendwie der Sweetspot meiner Karte zu sein. Das neue TOP-BIOS hat laut Forenberichten eine aggressivere Lüftersteuerung und boostet bei vielen bis maximal 1215. Sieht fast so aus, als könnte das bei mir klappen. Dann gehen vielleicht sogar die Temperaturen etwas herunter.

Denke aber, dass ich die oben genannten Settings nun dauerteste und dann bei Bedarf (ich habe noch kein Game gefunden) per Tool hochtakte, besser für die Karte und die Stromrechnung.

Wen es zum Vergleich interessiert: Heaven bei 1920x1080 (alles max: Tesselation extreme, 16xAF, 8xAA) bei 117% Power Target, +120 GPU Offset und +500 RAM Offset:

- FPS: 49,3
- Score: 1241
- Min: 23,3
- Max: 126,3


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Naja nicht ganz richtig mit dem neuen Asus Bios.
Also ich rechne es dir mal am kleinen Beispiel vor.
Mit dem original Bios boostet die Karte bis sagen wir 1280mhz hoch und hat dort 71grad max. Temp. Allerdings kommt es durch den hohen boost ab und an zu abstürzen.
Das neue Bios macht nix anderes als folgende Sache.
Der boost geht 4 takte weniger hoch, wobei ein Takt (bin) ca, 12-13mhz sind. Sprich 4 takte gleich ca. 50mhz.
Das heißt mit dem neuen Bios boostet die Karte nicht mehr 1280mhz hoch sondern "nur" 1230mhz. Der Unterschied ist dann das mit diesem Max. Takt die Karte ihre instabilitäten ausgemerzt hat und stabil läuft. Zweite Änderung ist das die Lüfterkurve etwas verändert wurde, was man aber im der Praxis kaum bis garnicht merkt. Das Resultat daraus sind das die Karte keine 71grad max hat sondern nur noch 65-66 grad. Der Lüfter dreht dann vieleicht anstelle  71grad bei 46% nun bei 65-66grad bei knapp 50%.
mehr und da ja weniger takt anliegt spielt das auch etwas in der Temperatur rein.
Ich hatte das neue bios mal testhalber drauf. meine vergleichswerte waren mit altem Bios, 1215mhz boost bei 71grad und 46% lüfter max rpm. Mit dem neuen Bios 1160mhz boost ca. (genau weiß ich es nicht mehr) dazu 65-66grad max und der lüfter war bei knapp 50% aber immer noch Lautlos.
Haber aber das original bios wieder drauf , da ich ja keine probleme habe, da meine Karte vergleichsweise schlecht ist mit "nur" 1215mhz boost.
So ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## Broow (16. Juli 2012)

also die 1350 Mhz hält bei mir der Treiber im Heaven nicht aus! 

bei mir ist es schon passiert dass die Mhz purzeln, allerdigns weil ich anch dem "rumspielen" im MSI Afterburner vergessen habe die Lüftersteuerung auf Auto zu setzen, und nun ja man zockt besser nicht BF3 mit 25% Lüfterrehzahl!


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Naja ich lass den Lüfter generell auf Auto. Denn selbst bei 100% ist er noch erträglich. 
Hast du deine Temps in bf3 mal mit deinen werten und das über stunden getestet ob alles stabil läuft?


----------



## Broow (16. Juli 2012)

Also meine Werte hat Bf3 bis jetzt 2,5 Std ausgehalten  mehr hab ihc bis jetzt noch nicht gezockt


----------



## Merkor (17. Juli 2012)

@Stefan: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Also könnte es sein, dass die Karte mit neuem Top BIOS nicht so hoch boostet wie mit manuellem OC. Bei welcher Spannung werden denn bei dir die 1215MHz bzw. 1160 erreicht? Bei mir schaltet er die Spannung aufgrund der hohen Temperatur ja zurück, aber boostet trotzdem noch mit stabilen 1200MHz. Hast du eine Top von Haus aus oder war das eine Non-Top?


----------



## Elloco (17. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe eine Asus Non Top.
ASIC 100% Stock 915/980 Mhz Boost 1110Mhz bei ca. 95-99% TDP
Temp idle 29°C im Spiel max. 63°C

Heaven nicht getestet. Soll ja im Spiel stable sein. Benchmarks sind mir egal.
Beim zocken absolut keine Probleme gehabt.
GPU Offset 1095Mhz - Boost max. 1291 Mhz bei ca 98-103% TDP (bis auf einen ausreißer 112%)
Spannung 1.175V Leistung erhöht sich nur um max. 20Watt. Gesamt 250-285Watt (Gesamt)
Temp max. 64°C. Lüfter max. 1890 Rmp-54% (Also mein Enermax Caselüfter sind lauter).

Dazu muss ich sagen, habe die WLP gegen Gelid Extreme getauscht und die Lüfterregelung modifiziert. Siehe Foto


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juli 2012)

Wie können eure Non-TOp unter Last so kühl sein? Meine wird unter Last bis 75° warm und der Lüfter geht auf bis zu 2100rpm, was so um die 55% sein müsste...


----------



## Elloco (17. Juli 2012)

Die Lüftung ist ab Werk übertrieben defensiv eingestellt.
Ich dachte früher meine MSI GTX460 HAWK Talon Attack wäre leise.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juli 2012)

Ich habe von Haus aus ne Top . Muss wegen der Spannung mal gucken wenn ich am pc bin . Schreibe vom Handy derzeit


----------



## Merkor (17. Juli 2012)

Elloco schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Asus Non Top.
> ASIC 100% Stock 915/980 Mhz Boost 1110Mhz bei ca. 95-99% TDP
> Temp idle 29°C im Spiel max. 63°


 
Also was mich echt wundert sind die niedrigen Power %. Selbst Stock habe ich Werte von um 107%, obwohl 100 eingestellt sind. Beim OC genehmigt er sich dann hemmungslos 117-125%. Wie kann man so ein Monster OC fahren, ohne dass das Power Limit massiv ansteigt? Das muss doch am Chip liegen. Deiner braucht vielleicht von Haus aus 20 Watt weniger für den gleichen Takt, weil er eine bessere Güte hat. Deshalb bleibt die Karte auch Kühler, nicht nur wegen der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juli 2012)

Die Top hat ne höhere tdp wenn bei mir 100% sind ist bei der non t vieleicht schon 107% so als Vergleich . Ist bei Asus im BIOS eingestellt


----------



## Merkor (17. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Die Top hat ne höhere tdp wenn bei mir 100% sind ist bei der non t vieleicht schon 107% so als Vergleich . Ist bei Asus im BIOS eingestellt


 
Aber nun guck mal die Non-TOP von Elloco. Er hat mit dem Standard-BIOS schon einen Boost von 1110 bei unter 100% Power. Da habe ich nur 1060 oder so bei schon 107%. Es muss also noch mehr Qualitätsunterschiede geben. Die ASIC liegt auch bei mir bei 100%.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juli 2012)

Naja die Chips sind alle verschieden


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juli 2012)

Außerdem ist der ASIC-Wert nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig...


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:


> Aber nun guck mal die Non-TOP von Elloco. Er hat mit dem Standard-BIOS schon einen Boost von 1110 bei unter 100% Power. Da habe ich nur 1060 oder so bei schon 107%. Es muss also noch mehr Qualitätsunterschiede geben. Die ASIC liegt auch bei mir bei 100%.



Aha, ich als Asus non Top User habe exakt die gleichen Werte @Stock...hm ich rieche Bios Abriegelung, über 1200 bekomme ich den Chip nämlich bisher nicht. Allerdings habe ich nur Powerlimit und Basistakt angehoben.


----------



## stevie4one (17. Juli 2012)

Wann wird denn der Startpost aktualisiert? Einige haben ja ihre Werte noch beigetragen.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juli 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Wann wird denn der Startpost aktualisiert? Einige haben ja ihre Werte noch beigetragen.


 
Muss ich schauen, hab diese Woche 4 Prüfungen, am Wochenende keine Zeit und nächste Woche nochmal Prüfungen


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juli 2012)

so irgendjemand wollte wissen wie hoch bei mir die Spannung anliegt bei vollem boost.
Also habe gerade mal ne halbe stunde bf3 gezockt. Mehr zeit war leider nicht.
Boost zwischen 1201 bis  1215mhz. Temps dabei max 70grad. Spannung bei 1175mv also die Volle Spannung. Pwertarget bei zwischen 70-kurzzeitig 93% 
Muss dazu aber sagen dier Boost springt da ich vsinc an habe und den Framelimiter auf 60fps habe.


----------



## Lude969 (17. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:


> Aber nun guck mal die Non-TOP von Elloco. Er hat mit dem Standard-BIOS schon einen Boost von 1110 bei unter 100% Power. Da habe ich nur 1060 oder so bei schon 107%. Es muss also noch mehr Qualitätsunterschiede geben. Die ASIC liegt auch bei mir bei 100%.


 
Also wenn ich Standart teste und mit GPU-z überprüfe und EVGA Precision einstelle (bessergesagt auf standart lasse) und Furmark laufen lasse dann bleibt meine wie festgenagelt bei 915Mhz 70Grad (momentan beide Seiten ab und nur einen Gehäuselüfter laufen da morgen erst die neue Lüftersteuerung kommt) und GPU Power bei rund 109% und die Karte läuft auf genau 1,000V Mag der Turbo nicht reinhaun?


Hab jetzt auch ma Afterburner und Kombobuster runtergeladen welche tests führt ihr da aus zum Testen?


----------



## Broow (18. Juli 2012)

Nimm mal den MSI Afterburner und Lass dne Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen, da ist meine durchgehend im Boost.

aber dass du ohn Boos schon bei 109% TDP bist verstehe ich nicht...(zum vergleich: Habe mit unten angegebenen Taktraten eine TDP von 75%...


----------



## Merkor (18. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> aber dass du ohn Boos schon bei 109% TDP bist verstehe ich nicht...(zum vergleich: Habe mit unten angegebenen Taktraten eine TDP von 75%...


 
Das ist bei meiner Asus auch so. Ich tippe auf eine gewollte BIOS Limitierung durch Asus, um die Karte von der TOP abzugrenzen. Ist ja fast ein Grund, auf das TOP BIOS zu flashen. Das kannst du mit deiner Gigabyte nicht vergleichen. Wo soll deine Karte denn taktmäßig hingehen, wenn du mal auf 122% stellst, wenn sie bei Volllast auf 13xx MHz erst bei 75% ist?


----------



## Broow (18. Juli 2012)

Bevor ic hweiter hoch gehe muss ich erstmal die Kühlung meines Cases verbessern  bei 1306Mhz &3602 Mhz kommt sie zu 69-70°C (Battlefield 3 MIT Downsampling +25%-Ohne gibts es keine volle Auslastung)
Dabei habe ihc jedochbemerkt , dass die Temps zeischen 69 und 70 hin und her springen, dabei die GPU takt betrachtet spring dieser von 1306 auf 1293Mhz 
---> Ab 70°C wird gedrosselt?


----------



## Lude969 (18. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei meiner Asus auch so. Ich tippe auf eine gewollte BIOS Limitierung durch Asus, um die Karte von der TOP abzugrenzen. Ist ja fast ein Grund, auf das TOP BIOS zu flashen. Das kannst du mit deiner Gigabyte nicht vergleichen. Wo soll deine Karte denn taktmäßig hingehen, wenn du mal auf 122% stellst, wenn sie bei Volllast auf 13xx MHz erst bei 75% ist?



Dacht schon meine hat nen Macken. Hoff heute is meine Lüftersteuerung angekommen dann kann ich endlich ma die Gehäusebelüftung laufen lassen alles andere hat denk keinen Zweck zum testen.


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Naja das mit der drosselung ist unterschiedlich. Denke hier spielen faktoren wie temperatur der Speicherchips mit rein. Bei mir drosselt zb. bei 73grad noch nix. Habe aber den Speicher nicht übertaktet und genügend Airflow im Case was auch mit reinspielen sollte.


----------



## Lude969 (18. Juli 2012)

Hab gestern mit offenem Gehäuse getestet selbst da bin ich nicht über 73 Grad gekommen.


----------



## Broow (18. Juli 2012)

Ich teste das ganze mal noch mit offenem gehäuse, wie sich da die Temps verhalten


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Die sollten niedriger werden. wobei ich immer sagen muss offenes Gehäuse gut und schön für mich solls aber in der Realität Leise und kühl sein. Und da ist das Case closed.


----------



## Lude969 (18. Juli 2012)

Also meins war nur so warm da es im eck stand mit luefter und geschlossen ist es bei mir kuehler.


----------



## Broow (18. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Die sollten niedriger werden. wobei ich immer sagen muss offenes Gehäuse gut und schön für mich solls aber in der Realität Leise und kühl sein. Und da ist das Case closed.


 
Das ist klar  aber ich befürchte die hauptabfuhquelle der Luft meiner Gigabyte geht weider ins Case (habe da nur ein kleines Gitter)
und sehen ob die Taktraten mit offenem case und evtl. niedrigeren temps nciht purzeln


----------



## Nyuki (18. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Das ist klar  aber ich befürchte die hauptabfuhquelle der Luft meiner Gigabyte geht weider ins Case (habe da nur ein kleines Gitter)
> und sehen ob die Taktraten mit offenem case und evtl. niedrigeren temps nciht purzeln


 
Bei der "Triangle Cool" Technology 6er Serie geht die Luft zur Seite raus richtung (Sidepanel) ^^ Wenn du da wie ich einen Lüfter zu rausblasen hast.PERFEKT !
http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/275/3x-Triangle-Cool.html

Bei der 5serie war es Vapor chamber-Outward Inclined.Da hatte ich bei meiner 470 Soc und 580 SOC immer falsche Temps.Es war aber auch wärmer in dem Case zwischen Netzteil und Graka.Raus/Reinblasen hat nichts gebracht.Das Asrock hat dabei noch irgendwo nahe der Graka ihren Sensor.Einfach Katastrophe, wenn es zum ablesen geht^^
http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/275/3x-Outward-Inclined.html

Nun sind meine Temps einfach Genial und komme gleich auf mit vielen anderen hier und überall in den Foren^^


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juli 2012)

also meine gigabyte geht im boost auf 1188MHz / 1,175V / max. 76% TDP

was hat das mit den 76% TDP auf sich???


----------



## Nyuki (19. Juli 2012)

Meine macht mit dem neuen F4 Bios was ich heute drauf habe, 112% Power Target und 108% TDP bei 1350 Mhz.Mit dem F1 nie über 98% TDP bei 111% Power Target oced.


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juli 2012)

was sagt das denn aus das meine unter last nur 76% TDp hat mit 1188mhz boost??? hattest nicht auch ne gigabyte??? find bei gigabyte nämlich nichts wegen neuem bios
doch was gefunden, aber das sind 2 bios F12 und F4, welches muß ich denn nehmen?


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juli 2012)

also, windoof sagt mir das ist eine F4 datei, aber zum bios flash brauch ich ja eine rom datei oder nicht!??! wie ändere ich das denn?

SCHON ERLEDIGT, man nehme das utility 
aber hat sich jetzt auf stock nichts geändert, taktraten sind die selben geblieben , schade schade !


ALSO, was mich wundert , hab neues bios drauf aber bekomm die nicht hoch gezogen, ständig schmiert mir der treiber ab! selbst im boost 1280 MHz geht der fliegen ! mit dem asus bios was ich drauf hatte ging die karte im boost auf 1280MHz ohne zu murren ohne abstürze ! mit dem alten original bios und dem neuen von gigabyte auf 1188MHz aber oc geht nicht oder nicht so hoch! mit asus bios gehts höher! wasn das???


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

@ Greenday wenns bis heute Nachmittag keiner macht Poste ich mal soweit wie es mir möglich ist ne kurze Erklärung bezüglich oc bei der 670 ok.Allerdings nutze ich das Asus tool. Die anderen Tools arbeiten aber nach dem selben schema.


----------



## Broow (19. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Bei der "Triangle Cool" Technology 6er Serie geht die Luft zur Seite raus richtung (Sidepanel) ^^ Wenn du da wie ich einen Lüfter zu rausblasen hast.PERFEKT !
> What is GIGABYTE WINDFORCE? ?



Was ist der Sidepanel? (Gehäusewand an der kein Mainboard hängt?- Die luft wird auch etwas gegen die Casewand vom MB geblasen, merk ich wenn ihc an das case anfasse beim zocken 

Zu dem BIOS der Gigabyte:
Gibt es da neue bzw Besser Versionen, die beim Oc mehr rausgeben? Ist so ein Bios flash sinnvoll? 
Erfahrungen bitte ! 
Oder weiß nebnbei jemand ob ein Treiberupdate OCwerte verbessern kann?


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

So hier mal kurz erklärt zum Thema oc . Ich nutze das Asus toll aber die anderen tools arbeiten im grunde ähnlich.
Also mit dem gpu clock regler setzt mal den offset höher sprich wenn du 915mhz grundtakt hast (ohne boost gerechnet) und du ofset 100 einstellst hast du 100mhz als Wunsch erhöhung eingestellt sprich 1015mhz. Der boost ist da noch nicht eingerechnet.
Die mV anzeige ist die Voltage anzeige sprich wieviel Spannung die Karte nutzen soll. Da diese funktion bei der 670 derzeit nicht veränderbar ist, lasse ich den wert unberücksichtigt. Nur soviel die Karte nimmt sich ihre Spannung sowie sie die haben will. Maximal aber 1,175V.
Der Memory Clock Regler arbeitet genauso wie der Gpu Regler. Bei mir steht beispielsweise 6008 mhz was man durch 4 rechnen muss und so erhält man den wahren wert sprich 1502mhz womit der Speicher der Karte arbeitet. Auch hier wird der ofset langsam erhöt und der Wert dazugerechnet. Wenn ich bei 6008 also 100mhz draufrechner mit ofset dann habe ich also 61008mhz. Der Speicher arbeitet mit 1502mhz ( das mal 4 ) also komme ich auf 6008 Also ne erhöhung auf 6108 heißt ich habe den Speicher auf 1527mhz übertaktet.
Nun einer der wichtigsten regler. Der  Regler Pwertarget gibt an wieviel Strom sich die Karte ziehen darf. Normal ist 100% eingestellt. In den Ausleseprogrammen sieht man gut wie hoch der Pwertarget status geht. beimir zb. maximal 95%. Wenn man übertaktet sollte man diesen regler also am besten langsam erhöhen damit sich die Karte mehr Strom nehmen darf. Wenn man ihn nicht erhöht kann das zur folge haben, das die Karte zb 120% will aber da nur 115% eingestellt ist sie runtertakten muss inkl. boost um den wert nicht zu übersteigen.
Der turboboost ist dann noch die Automatische übertaktung die obendrauf beim gpu takt selbst durch die Karte bestimmt wird.
Beispiel:
der Grundtakt der 670 ist 915mhz ohne und 980 mhz mit garantieren boost den Nvidia garantiert. Die meisten Karten boosten aber höher abhängig vom Powertarget status, der Temperatur, der Chipgüte und der Auslastung.
Deswegen ist zb der Pwertarget status wichtig. denn wenn die Karte mit Standarttakt schon bei 97% bsp. ist wird sie nihct mehr so hoch boosten können wie andere Karten.
Jede Karte boostet übrigens unterschiedlich.
Dazu kommt noch das manche Karte bei Temperaturen 70Grad und leicht drüber anfangen den Takt zu senken. Das ist aber auch von Karte und Hersteller unterschiedlich.
Wenn man übertakten möchte sollte man immer kleine schritte wählen und gegentesten. Dies macht man am besten indemman 1-3 runns heaven Benchmark laufen lässt. 3dmark 11 geht auch. Danach sollte man wenn dies gut geklappt hat ohne Treiber abstürze nen forderndes Spiel längere Zeit testen.
Hier eignet sich BF3 zb ganz gut im Multiplayer modus. Wenn dann nach längerer Zeit keine treiber resets kommen , kann man davon ausgehen das die Karte stabil läuft.
Dazu sollte man natürlich die Temperaturen im Auge behalten aber das sollte klar sein.
Nun tastet man sich normal an die wunsch taktraten ran .

*Achso alles passiert natürlich auf eigene Gefahr wie immer  beim oc. *

ps. entschudligt das es so lustlos runtergeschrieben wurde, schreib hier zwischen Tür und Angel da ich nebenbei noch zu tun habe. Wenn fragen sind oder jemand ergänzugen hat oder ich was falsch erklärt habe bitte verbessert mich einfach.


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

kleine frage warum das Powertarget nicht auf volle pulle setzen? damit sie sich nicht soweit hochtaktet das sie abschmiert?

hab gemerkt das wenn ich meine asus non t auf standart lasse dann taktet die sich überhaupt nicht hoch und hat mit 100% powertarget bereits 107% erst wenn ich selbst nen wenig hand anlege und den takt erhöhe boostet sie zusätzlich. glaub jemand anderes mit der karte hatte das gleiche. 

super text hat mir fast alle fragen beantwortet und bin jetzt ne ecke schlauer


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

Naja habe die T und weiß nur da ist das Powertarget vom Bios her hochgesetzt. Also ich komme bisher nicht über 95% mit 1215mhz boost. Ich denke auch wenns doof klingt hier muss man halt mal ausprobieren Einfach mal den Pwertarget regler hochdrehen und gucken was passiert. Habe aber bei einigen gelesen das wenn sie Pwer target hoch drehen bsp. 115 % (bei mir ist bei der T das maximum 117%) der boost höher geht als wenn sie das Pwer target auf bsp 117% drehen. Bei den gtx670 Modellen habe ich den Eindruck jede Karte ist nen unikum. Die eine boostet schon bei 70Grad nicht mehr so hoch wie sie könte und die andere bei 73Grad noch volle Pulle.  Da die Spannung gefixt ist auf mx- 1,175v dürfte ja nicht groß was defekt gehen können. Wer also experimentierfreudig ist kann ja mal mit den verschiedenen Powertarget werten umherspielen und gucken inwiefern es sich auswirkt auf Temp/Boost/ etc.


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juli 2012)

Was meinst du damit??? Einfach mal zb auf 110%?bei meiner Gigabyte ist der fix auf 100 , Tdp liegt bei max Boost um die 70%! Also power Target hoch ohne GPU Takt zu verändern und mal schauen was die macht? Bei meiner Gigabyte liegt max power Target bei 112


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

Genau einfach mal testen. Weil man sagt nix anderes als das die KArte sich mehr Strom nehmen darf.


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juli 2012)

Und wenn ich auf 110 % zb erhöhe aber sich garnichts tut und der Takt fest bleibt wie auf 100% hab ich auf gut deutsch nen Scheiß Chip erwischt


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Also ich verstehs nicht. Fahr ich den PC frisch hoch is die Graka bei nichtmal 40 Grad im offenen Gehäuse. Hab alles auf standart nichts verstellt sie steht auf 915/980 starte ich nun Furmark so geht die karte keinen einzigen MHz nach oben als is der Turbo ausgeschaltet  sie zieht sich Ihre 1.000V mehr nicht un Powertarget steht bei 103% un das wars?

Wo bleibt der Turbo den ihr alle habt oder liegt da nen Anzeigefehler von Furmark vor?

Edit: Wenn ich Furmark laufen hab und Evga precision laufen hab selbst da zeigt er keine veränderung an.

Hab ich Furmark länger laufen wird die karte 72Grad warm nicht wärmer läuft aber bei Powertarget 110% obwohl 100 eingestellt ist.


----------



## Merkor (19. Juli 2012)

Komisch. Welchen Treiber benutzt du denn? Mach mal den neuesten Beta drauf. Läuft absolut stabil.

32Bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS 304.79BETA
64Bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS 304.79BETA

Habe meine Non-TOP nun so eingestellt, dass sie immer bis 1202 MHz boostet (+95MHz GPU Offset). RAM Offset liegt bei +500. Power Target bei 122%. Ich lasse die Taktraten von Precision beim Windows Start setzen. Das geht, ohne dass Precision gestartet werden muss (keine UAC-Abfrage).


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Sollte die karte nicht bei last normal auch über 1.000V gehen? weil meine bleibt ja stur bei 1.000 stehen?


----------



## Merkor (19. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Sollte die karte nicht bei last normal auch über 1.000V gehen? weil meine bleibt ja stur bei 1.000 stehen?


 
Das tut sie nur, wenn sie auch hochtaktet. Das hängt beides zusammen. Mach mal den neuen Treiber drauf. Du hast nicht zufällig einen Framelimiter oder VSync im Treiber oder in Precision aktiv?!


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

Framelimiter  und vsync habe ich auch an und sie boostet Super! Du kannst mal gucken ob bei NVIDIA in der systemsteuerung energieverwaltung auf Höchstleistung gestellt ist. Vieleicht hilft das. Was zeigt GPUz bezüglich des pcie Steckplatz an?? Ansonsten setz mal powertarget hoch. Bei vielen hat's auch geholfen mal die Tools wie msi afterburner oder dergleichen zu deinstallieren. Das Teste doch mal aus. Bin momentan nur mit Handy online bin unterwegs daher kann ich bei mir nicht gucken.


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Schalte ich den Boost auf 110% geht die karte zwar auf 955MHz mit 1025V aber denk das is nicht Sinn der Sache...


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

Deinstalliere mal alle Treiber und Tools. Lass driver cleaner mal drüber laufen und Hau neue treiber und zb msi afterburner oder GPU z rauf damit lass mal die Daten beim spielen oder Heaven Benchmark mit plotten! Furemark ist doof da die Karte nen Schutz Mechanismus haben könnte so wie die thermis damals!


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Deinstalliere mal alle Treiber und Tools. Lass driver cleaner mal drüber laufen und Hau neue treiber und zb msi afterburner oder GPU z rauf damit lass mal die Daten beim spielen oder Heaven Benchmark mit plotten! Furemark ist doof da die Karte nen Schutz Mechanismus haben könnte so wie die thermis damals!


 
Werds ma probieren irgendwas stimmt nicht.

Nichts hab den neuen Betatreiber draufgehaun hab alle programme neu draufgeworfen der turbo geht einfach nicht rein un die karte bleibt wie gemeiselt bei 1.000V


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juli 2012)

Macht sie das nur im Furmark oder auch in Spielen?


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Hab bis jetzt nur Furmark getestet da ich jetzt nicht wirklich nen Spiel zur hand hab außer Diablo 3. gibts noch enn anderes programm das ich ma testen kann?


----------



## Professor Theorie (19. Juli 2012)

viel zu teuer und mMn nur sinnvoll, wenn man selber auf Grundlage der 680er-Platine WaKü oder alternative Kühler mit hoher Kulanz verbauen will. Ansonsten bekommst du für das gleiche Geld eine Gigabyte WIndforce (~370 Euro) oder die unhörbare Asus DCII für 400 Euro.


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiß nichtmehr weiter ich hab mir jetzt ma alle programme und den neusten treiber auf Cd gebrannt und wer Win7 neu aufsetzen denk das is das einzigste das mir jetzt mal einfällt wenn ich dann win 7 neu drauf hab und ich direkt den treiber draufspiele und danach gleich teste und es geht nichts na dann hat meine karte nen hau ab was ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur Furmark getestet da ich jetzt nicht wirklich nen Spiel zur hand hab außer Diablo 3. gibts noch enn anderes programm das ich ma testen kann?


 
Heaven Benchmark für DirectX 11 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Heaven Benchmark für DirectX 11 - Download - CHIP Online


 

Werds ma testen danke ich hoff ja nur das irgendwie Furmark ne macken hat oder so...


----------



## Elloco (19. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Nichts hab den neuen Betatreiber draufgehaun hab alle programme neu draufgeworfen der turbo geht einfach nicht rein un die karte bleibt wie gemeiselt bei 1.000V


 Womit liest du den die Werte ab?


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Elloco schrieb:


> Womit liest du den die Werte ab?


 
EVGA Precision X und TechPowerUp GPU-Z

Wie kann ich Heaven laufen lassen und gleichzeitig beim Evga tool oder nem anderen schaun wie die werten sind?


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juli 2012)

also hab power target mal auf 110% gestellt, ABER da macht im boost genau wie bei 100% die 1188MHz ! was ist das? also beim power target hochstellen kann man doch nichts falsch machen


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Ah endlich tut sich was hab heaven laufen und er zeigt mir 1032-1045 an is aber auch nicht wirklich hoch und das bei 1087V und Target Power bei 102%

Stell ich Power Target auf 122% geht er auf 1123MHz bei 1175V


----------



## Elloco (19. Juli 2012)

Elloco schrieb:


> Womit liest du den die Werte ab?



Ist dein Netzteil ausreichend? Energiesetup in windows verstellt?
Versuche mal den neuesten Afterburner. Setze mal GPU offset +100 Mhz (apply drücken), ändert sich der Boost auch um + 100Mhz in GPU-Z?
MSI Afterburner 2.2.2 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download
Teste mal mit einem Spiel und mit dem Afterburner kannst du den Takt während des Spiels anzeigen lassen. Show on Screen Display.
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8a/445x630px-LL-8a07cd8a_Capture.jpeg
PS. Furmark solltest du nur benutzen falls deine GPU instabil läuft und Benchmarks sind nur zum Protzen.
Man sollte im Spiel testen, das man auch spielt. Die Rennfahrer machen auch kein Nürnburgring Setup um in Hockenheim zu fahren.
Ich teste im Moment nur in BF3 und Max Payne3. Heute 3 Std. BF3 @1215 Mhz Boost 65°C und 48 Mann Karte. 100 % ohne Probleme.


----------



## Merkor (19. Juli 2012)

@lude: Das ist so ziemlich der normale Boost bei der Non-Top. Meine boostet Stock zu 1060 ohne Veränderung der Einstellungen. Jetzt musst du den GPU Offset erhöhen. Bei 122% Power Target und GPU Offset auf +95 boostet meine Karte permanent auf 1202 MHz bei 1.162v. Das kann bei deiner komplett anders sein. Teste zunächst ohne RAM Offset...


----------



## Elloco (19. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:


> @lude: Das ist so ziemlich der normale Boost bei der Non-Top. Meine boostet Stock zu 1060 ohne Veränderung der Einstellungen. Jetzt musst du den GPU Offset erhöhen. Bei 122% Power Target und GPU Offset auf +95 boostet meine Karte permanent auf 1202 MHz bei 1.162v. Das kann bei deiner komplett anders sein. Teste zunächst ohne RAM Offset...



Meine Non Top boostet stock bis 1110 Mhz. Ohne Power Target Veränderung bin ich bis +180Mhz offset gegangen. Boost 1291 Mhz. Werde mal schauen wann Ende ist.
Außerdem muss ich mal schauen wie weit sie @stock geht wenn ich Power Target reduziere.


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:


> @lude: Das ist so ziemlich der normale Boost bei der Non-Top. Meine boostet Stock zu 1060 ohne Veränderung der Einstellungen. Jetzt musst du den GPU Offset erhöhen. Bei 122% Power Target und GPU Offset auf +95 boostet meine Karte permanent auf 1202 MHz bei 1.162v. Das kann bei deiner komplett anders sein. Teste zunächst ohne RAM Offset...


 
Hab grad auch auf 122% und +80 und liegt  ohne Turbo 995MHz und mit 1139MHz-1191MHz


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Mal versucht mit mehr offset aber weniger Power Target? Hab jetzt die +95 122% und komm auf meist 1166


----------



## Professor Theorie (19. Juli 2012)

sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## Lude969 (19. Juli 2012)

Bin jetzt bei +100 mit 122% komm auf knapp 1200MHz. Alles darüber also ab 1225MHz geht die Karte ein bzw bricht Heaven ab aber knapp 1200 denk das is auch ganz ok vieleicht geh ich ja jetzt ma auf die 1,1V 

Karte hat 75Grad das is noch ok oder?


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo so endlich am Pc, Also Lude969 sieht doch gut aus. Das Problem ist selbst wenn Heaven 1-3 Runns druchläuft heißt es nicht das die Werte im Spiel welches die Karte fordert stable über stunden läuft.
Die Spannung kannst du nicht höher stellen. die ist max. 1,175v. Da würd ich auch nix stellen weil das macht die Karte abhängig vom Boost und der Temperatur alleine.
Habe gelesen das die 500er serie im furemark durch den treiber künstlich kastriert wurde um schäden zu vermeiden an der Karte. Das kann bei der 600er Serie auch sein. Weswegen vieleicht deine nihct gepostet ist. Im grunde muss man außer den Lüfter nur 3 werte verstellen beim oc. das ist Pwertarget, Ram und chip takt. 
über die 75 grad würd ich mir noch keine Gedanken machen. Allerdings gilt hier weniger ist besser und wie ich schon schrieb boosten viele Karten ab 70 grad ca. nicht mehr so hoch bzw verringern die Spannung.Also am besten immer so 70grad plus minus 5 grad im Hinterkopf behalten dann bist du save.

@mrfloppy, man kann powertarget höher stellen aber es bringt natürlich nur was wenn der Strombedarf da ist. Wenn deine Karte was wohl der Fall ist stupide gesagt mit 100% auch 100% gesättigt ist dann bringen die 11ß% nix. Die würden nur was bringen wenn man den takt weiter erhöht da dann auch der Stromhunger steigt  

@NvidiaFTw die Karte ist ansich ganz ok, allerdings würd ich a nicht bei amazon kaufen also keine Gpus da die meistens woanders günstiger sind , b würd ich ne Karte mit Referenzdesign nur kaufen wenn ich nix gegen erhöten Lärm habe bzw eh nen anderen Kühler bzw ne wakü draufbauen will.
 Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget und was genau hast du mit der Karte vor , sprich übertakten oder einbauen und glücklich sein oder, mit ner wakü bestücken ? Und was für spiele in welcher Auflösung spielst du?
Ansonsten wurden ja schon gute Karten vorgeschlagen wie die Gigabyte oc, die Asus natürlich als Top oder non T. natürlich gibs noch andere Hersteller wie Palit,KFA oder zotac, nur da sollten leute die diese Karten haben ihre Erfahrungen posten.Wens nen referenz design sein soll, ist die evga schon ok aber für den Preis von über 400 Euro würd ich sie nicht empfehlen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/89480-nvidiaftw.html


----------



## Maxtrum (20. Juli 2012)

sagtmal wieviel fps macht das eigentlich so bei aktuellen spielen aus ob man nun 1100 oder 1300mhz hat ^^? 2-3, 5-10, 11-20? oder noch mehr? nur das ich mal einen kleinen überblick dafür bekomme^^


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

Das ist unterschiedlich. So pauschal kam das niemand sagen. Aber selbst ne 670 mit standarttakt reicht derzeit für alles!!


----------



## Lude969 (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen, bin ein wenig froh endlich ma durchzublicken wie das ganze funktioniert. Ist mein erster eigenbau PC und selbst mit meinen 25 Jabren ist das alles nen wenig Neuland für mich.

Warum Furmark bei mir spinnt kann mir glaub niemand sagen hatte aber schon das Gefühl das etwas mit Furmark nicht stimmt war ja schon kurz davor das System neu aufzusetzen. 

Hatte Heaven am Anfang mit sehr niedrigen Einstellungen laufen lassen da is der Boost auf und nieder. Hab beim Googeln hier im Forum nen Beitrag vin dir glaub wars gefunden wo auf ne Seite verlinkt hat wo genau die Einstellungen für Heaven beschrieben waren. Nachdem ich alles hochgesetzt habe sind natürlich die FPS in den Keller aber der Boost war konstanter und sogar höher. Mit denn legzten Einstellungen von power 122% und offset 95% komm ich so auf knappe 1200MHz die 100% schaffe ich nicht weil sobald die Karte auf 1250 rum boostet schmiert sie mir ab. Muss es nochmals genau testen aber so in die Richtung läuft es. Bei der ganzen testerei bin ich auf knapp 75 Grad mit Auto Lüfter gekommen der da aber gerade mal bei 40% oder so gedreht hat. Bin icb manuell hoch auf z.b 80% hat die Karte schnell an Wärme verloren aber der Boost ging nicht weiter hoch oder hat was geändert. Das sind ma so meine Einstellungen und Erfahrungen.

Danke nommaa an alle die mir gestern geholfen haben und sorry das ich vieleicht ein wenig nervig war


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo guten morgen! Erstmal es war keinesfalls nervig, sondern man freut sich ja wenn man helfen kann. Zu dem Heaven link ja der war von mir und auf dieser Seite gib's Auch irgendwo ne liste wo du die Werte die man bei Heaven erreicht gut vergleichen kann! Wenn du bis auf knapp 1200 MHz inkl. Boost kommst ist es doch vollkommen nen Güter Wert! Man muss immer sehen das dies alles ohne spannungserhöhung passiert und von daher passt das! Nun musst du natürlich schauen ob die Werte stabil ingame laufen! Mir persöhnlich muss ich aber sagen wären die 75 grad temp zuviel. Da die außen temps ja derzeit nicht so hoch sind! Habe bei knapp 30 grad in der Bude max. 73 grad gehabt so als Vergleich! Vieleicht kannst ja an der gehausebelüftung noch was verbessern??


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Juli 2012)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> sagtmal wieviel fps macht das eigentlich so bei aktuellen spielen aus ob man nun 1100 oder 1300mhz hat ^^? 2-3, 5-10, 11-20? oder noch mehr? nur das ich mal einen kleinen überblick dafür bekomme^^


 
Sagen wir mal 15 % Mehrleistumg durch übertakten: Statt 40 fps dann 46 fps oder statt 50 fps dann 57,5.
Meine Karte geht bis 1.290 Mhz, mit mehr Takt brechen die Benchmarks ab. Habe noch einen der ersten 300 Forcewaretreiber, weiß nicht, ob sich da noch was ändern kann. Im Grunde aber egal, ob 1.290 oder 1.350 Mhz, das merkt man in der Praxis wohl nicht.
1.290 statt 1.100 schon eher, in z.B.: Haevenbench liegen die minimum fps so öfter etwas über 40 statt knapp drunter. Temperatur etwa 75 Grad, Gehäuse wird aber noch optimiert(Käfig raus, Lüftersteuerung usw.).


----------



## Lude969 (20. Juli 2012)

Meine tests waren auch mit offenem Gehäuse aber ohne Durchzug. Wenn endlich mal die Lüftersteuerung ankommt kann ich die 5 Gehäuselüfter mal in Betrieb nehmen dann sollte sich hier was verbessern. Falls nicht stell ich mir ein Profil ein das ich den Lüfter der Graka zwischen 60% und 70% festnagel da ich beim zocken eh mit Headset spiele und mich die Lüfertergeräusche nicht stören. Voerst bin ich aber mit den 1200 zufrieden. Denk wenn die Graka in paar Jahren nichts mehr reißt dann hätte sie auf 1300 auch nichts mehr gerissen. Neidisch bin ich trotzdem was manche hier rausholen aus ihrer Karte


----------



## Nyuki (20. Juli 2012)

Mir fehlen genau die paar Fps um konstante 60 fps zu halten.Das gilt aber nur für Bf3 und paar andere Games.Ob die das extra gemacht haben, keine Ahnung.Mit 1350 Mhz und 7300 Ramtakt fallen die Fps nicht einmal unter 60  Bin sehr glücklich darüber.Was sehr schade ist. Das es noch immer kein WQHL Treiber gibt für die 6er serie.Schlimmste ist das Memory Leak was fast jedes Spiel aufweißt.Jedes mal Alt-Tab und machmal im Verlauf des Spieles wiederholen...das nervt.Wie auch AA/AF/Adaptive Vsync funktioniert noch nicht so richtig.Teils AA/AF das wars...


----------



## Lude969 (20. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade im Heft nochmal gelesen das die TOP locker 2000 schafft mit Boost. Das pack ich ja nur mit 95% drauf. Was is dann erst bei der TOP noch alles nach oben hin möglich. Hab auch auf der ersten Seite die paar in der Liste gesehen das alle die vor mir sind die TOP haben. Das da von vornerein Chips aussortiert werden glaub ich nicht geh eher von aus das da im Bios der nicht top nen Riegel vorgeschoben wurde. Denk da is noch nen wenig mehr drin wenn da mal aufgemacht wird


----------



## Professor Theorie (20. Juli 2012)

Top-Bios flashen 

ich würd die Karte aber so lassen, wie sie ist, sieht ganz ordentlich aus. Ich für meinen Teil habe in Heaven und in mehreren Total-Wars teilweise Taktraten von 1350 MHz, wobei dort dann das Spiel/ der Benchmark nach wenigen Sekunden abstürzt (der Treiber wird allerdings nicht resettet). Mittlerweile läuft die Karte mit maximal 1250 MHz, da stürzt nichts ab, alles läuft stabil, vor allem habe ich kein plötzliches Heruntertakten mehr (in RUSE geschehen, bei 700 MHz reißt die Karte dort nichts...).

Ich habe irgendwo in diesem Thread mal die Heaven-Ergebnisse mit und ohne OC gepostet, einfach die 33 Seiten durchgehen, irgendwo steht das


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

hallo bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage:

hab zum Geburtstag ne GTX 670 FTW von EVGA bekommen. Hab schonmal das EVGA Precision X installiert. ich habe mich zum Thema OC schon eingelesen, bzw kenne die ganzen Fachbegriffe. Aber bei der GTX 670 blick ich nicht ganz durch. momentan habe ich diese Einstellungen die gerade noch stabil laufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich hier aber lese wie manche von euch > +100 Core Takt, und > 300 Speicher Takt einstellen, frage ich mich was ich falsch mache? Habe die maximale Spannung eingestellt! Bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Broow (20. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Mir fehlen genau die paar Fps um konstante 60 fps zu halten.Das gilt aber nur für Bf3 und paar andere Games.Ob die das extra gemacht haben, keine Ahnung.Mit 1350 Mhz und 7300 Ramtakt fallen die Fps nicht einmal unter 60  Bin sehr glücklich darüber.Was sehr schade ist. Das es noch immer kein WQHL Treiber gibt für die 6er serie.Schlimmste ist das Memory Leak was fast jedes Spiel aufweißt.Jedes mal Alt-Tab und machmal im Verlauf des Spieles wiederholen...das nervt.Wie auch AA/AF/Adaptive Vsync funktioniert noch nicht so richtig.Teils AA/AF das wars...


 
Moment mal, 7300 Speichertakt 
Normal liegt der doch bei 3004Mhz?


----------



## Nyuki (20. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Moment mal, 7300 Speichertakt
> Normal liegt der doch bei 3004Mhz?


 
Richtig ! 

x2 = 6008 Mhz^^

Ich kann auch sagen 3650 MHZ 

Bei dir sinds sagenhafte 7560 MHZ.Das ist Hammer !

Max. sind bei mir +680 sprich 3680 MHZ oder x2 = 7364 MHZ
ab 683/5 sind dann Artefakte zu erkennen.

Ram Oc ist genauso wichtig wie Chip.Holt man auch noch paar Fps raus.
Die Rede von den tests sind _oft_ ohne Ram übertaktung.Nur Chip !
Ram und Chip oced da kommen einige viele mehr Fps dazu^^
Wenn ich Hochrechne nur Bf3 sind es zusammen 12-15% mehr Leistung. Vieleicht auch mehr. Ich habe immer Vsync an....
Stock min.54 Fps. Dachte erst 57...aber es sind min 54.drunter gehts nicht.Oced immer 60 fps egal was kommt.


----------



## Professor Theorie (20. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
> 
> hab zum Geburtstag ne GTX 670 FTW von EVGA bekommen. Hab schonmal das EVGA Precision X installiert. ich habe mich zum Thema OC schon eingelesen, bzw kenne die ganzen Fachbegriffe. Aber bei der GTX 670 blick ich nicht ganz durch. momentan habe ich diese Einstellungen die gerade noch stabil laufen:


 
wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: schick die FTW zurück und hol dir für das Geld eine Gigabyte Windforce oder kauf dir einen Artic Cooling Twin Turbo für ~25€ und montiere ihn auf der Karte/ lass ihn montieren. Die FTW lohnt sich in meinen Augen recht wenig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es wäre gut, wenn du mal die Werte hier reinschreibst, welche du unter Last mit Furmark, Heaven Bench oder 3Mark03/ 06/ Vantage/11 erreichst.



> da ich hier aber lese wie manche von euch > +100 Core Takt, und > 300 Speicher Takt einstellen, frage ich mich was ich falsch mache? Habe die maximale Spannung eingestellt! Bitte um hilfe!


 
die Spannung kannst du wieder zurückstellen, mehr als 1,175 Volt sind nicht möglich. Des weiteren wird dieser bereits durch den Turbo angelegt, die Spannungsschraube zu ändern bringt also nichts. Resette am besten mal alle Werte und fang ganz von vorne an. Stell eventuell mal die TDP nur auf 110% und die Lüfter auf 100%. Erhöhe die TDP langsam, bis du den besten Wert gefunden hast (höchster Boost bei sonstiger Standard-Einstellung). Dann fängst du an, die GPu-Taktung zu erhöhen und das war es eig


----------



## Lude969 (20. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
> 
> hab zum Geburtstag ne GTX 670 FTW von EVGA bekommen. Hab schonmal das EVGA Precision X installiert. ich habe mich zum Thema OC schon eingelesen, bzw kenne die ganzen Fachbegriffe. Aber bei der GTX 670 blick ich nicht ganz durch. momentan habe ich diese Einstellungen die gerade noch stabil laufen:
> 
> ...


 
Sei ma froh das die Spannung anscheinend noch nicht geht sonst hättest ruck zuck ne gegrillte Graka.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

@Professor Theroie:

erstmal danke für die Antwort. Mit den Settings erreiche ich bei 3D Mark 11 so um die 9200 Punkte im P-Modus. die Temps gehen eigentlich nie überr 55 !

achja, warum kann ich nicht gleich den höchsten TDP wert einstellen? Der beschädogt doch nichts, er gibt lediglich das maximale TDP limit an?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ram Oc ist genauso wichtig wie Chip.Holt man auch noch paar Fps raus.
> Die Rede von den tests sind _oft_ ohne Ram übertaktung.Nur Chip !
> Ram und Chip oced da kommen einige viele mehr Fps dazu^^


Kommt wohl auch auf das Spiel und die Kartenarchitektur an. Aktuelles PCGH-Magazin testete 670 Chip und Ram Takt getrennt sowie zusammen. Metro profitiert(+ca. 10 % Mehrleistung) am meisten vom erhöhten Ram Takt(+600 Mhz), bei anderen Spielen wie BF3 oder Skyrim bringt Chip-Takt deutlich mehr und der erhöhte Ram Takt unter 10 % Mehrleistung.
Chip wurde auf 1.212 Mhz übertaktet/ Ram auf 3.604 Mhz..

Edit: Auf welche ingame Einstellungen beziehst du dich genau, wenn du von BF3 sprichst?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ok ich schaffe jetzt +60 MHz Core takt und +150 MHz Speichertakt. Bei dem Takt Monitoring Zeug sehe ich das der maximale Boost so um die 1250 MHz liegt. Ist das ein guter Wert? Der Speicher boostet so auf ca. 3400 Mhz 

Weiß einer wie ich das EVGA Zeug inGame aktivieren kann? Also so das ich den aktuellen Takt, FPS, usw oben im Bild sehe?


----------



## Broow (20. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Richtig !
> 
> x2 = 6008 Mhz^^
> 
> ...



Achso , du ahst nen SLI verbund oder?  oder wie soll ich das anderst verstehen mit dem x2 
Naja ich hab mir als Ziel im Heaven benchmark 1300 Pkt zu erreichen, noch war ich bei 1278 glaube ich  doch jetzt bkomtm der CPu kühler ne neue Leitpaste und dabei erneuere ich mein CAse rundum was Kabelmanagment anbelangt. (im moment quer durchs case, damal hat dne mein onkel noch zusammen gebaut ) uind mal sehen, vll bessere temps= besser OC obwohl das eig bei unter 70° nichts bringen sollte ^^

Hast du eine Gigabyte?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

so sieht das jetzt während BF3/3D Mark 11,etc.. aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Theorie (20. Juli 2012)

1248 MHz sind doch ein netter Wert, was willst du mehr? 

Nur der Memory-Clock verwirrt mich ein wenig. Hast du noch irgendwelche anderen OC-Tools auf dem Rechne installiert? Am besten alle bis auf EVGA runterschmeißen.




Broow schrieb:


> Achso , du ahst nen SLI verbund oder?  oder wie soll ich das anderst verstehen mit dem x2


 
Ram-Taktung wird manchmal verdoppelt angegeben, mal nicht, daher das x2. Soweit ich weiß, wird das jedoch mit 1502/ 3004 angegeben, oder? 




> Naja ich hab mir als Ziel im Heaven benchmark 1300 Pkt zu erreichen, noch war ich bei 1278 glaube ich  doch jetzt bkomtm der CPu kühler ne neue Leitpaste und dabei erneuere ich mein CAse rundum was Kabelmanagment anbelangt. (im moment quer durchs case, damal hat dne mein onkel noch zusammen gebaut ) uind mal sehen, vll bessere temps= besser OC obwohl das eig bei unter 70° nichts bringen sollte ^^


 
das wird knapp, aber lassen wir uns überraschen. DIe CPU bringt faktisch gar nichts, bei mir bewegt sich der Unterschied zwischen Non-OC und OC bei etwa 50 Punkten.

Heaven profitiert stark von hohem VRam-OC, obwohl du da auch schon sehr viel eingestellt hast, vll kannst du da noch leicht anheben.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ist alles weg von der platte  ich weiß nicht, alles über 150 MHz Speichertakt läuft nicht ohne Bildfehler oder Abstürze :O vielleicht habe ich was übersehen? Achja, wie kriegen hier manche ihre Karten auf über 1350 MHz ?!


----------



## Professor Theorie (20. Juli 2012)

zu diesem manchen gehöre auch ich 

der Unterschied liegt in der Kühllösung, auf maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl erreiche ich mit OC wesentlich geringere Temperaturen, wodurch die Karte höher boostet. Des weiteren kommt es auf die Qualität des Chips an (je niedriger die Spannung angelegt werden muss, damit Taktrate X stabil läuft, desto höher kommt man mit 1,175 Volt), hier liegt der Hund begraben, denn auch wenn eine gute Kühllösung die Grundlage ist, so ist der Chip an sich der wichtigste Faktor.

je nach Anwendung erreiche ich auch unterschiedliche Taktraten

Da hast du nichts übersehen, sondern irgendwann verkraftet die Karte die hohe Taktrate mit der entsprechenden Spannung nicht mehr, in diesem Falle sind 1,175 Volt dann einfach zu niedrig (mehr geht aktuell nicht). Außerdem ist alles über 1300 MHz nicht mehr erstrebenswert, da einige Programme nicht mehr damit laufen -> die Karte taktet plötzlich nur noch mti 500/ 700 MHz


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

okay, aber auch wenn ich nur das Referenzdesign habe, die Lüfter laufen bei mir mit 80 %. Nach 2 Stunden BF3 mit diesen OC Einstellungen habe ich gerade mal 46 °. Das ist doch nicht viel fürs Referenzdesign? Achja, der Speicher läuft plötzlich doch mit +220 MHz


----------



## Nyuki (20. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Achso , du ahst nen SLI verbund oder?  oder wie soll ich das anderst verstehen mit dem x2
> Naja ich hab mir als Ziel im Heaven benchmark 1300 Pkt zu erreichen, noch war ich bei 1278 glaube ich  doch jetzt bkomtm der CPu kühler ne neue Leitpaste und dabei erneuere ich mein CAse rundum was Kabelmanagment anbelangt. (im moment quer durchs case, damal hat dne mein onkel noch zusammen gebaut ) uind mal sehen, vll bessere temps= besser OC obwohl das eig bei unter 70° nichts bringen sollte ^^
> 
> Hast du eine Gigabyte?


 
Ich habe Gigabyte.
Ich habe natürlich kein Sli.Werde ich auch nie haben wollen.Den Ramtakt immer mit 2 multiplizieren !

GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 600 Series - GV-N670OC-2GD


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

passen 9300 Punkte im 3DMark11 ?


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

hallo invible Milch. der 3dmark 11 ist zwar schön und gut aber leider ist der Becnhmark in meinen augen zudoll cpu beeinflussbar.
Wenndu vergleichswerte haben willst, nutze am besten heaven Benchmark
hier sind die Punkte mal als vergleichswert und auf Seite 20 des Links kannst du sehen was man im Benchprogram einstellen muss um die Werte zu vergleichen.
ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

okay, im Heaven Benchmark erreiche ich 1217 Punkte  das liegt laut deiner Seite sogar über der GTX 680 ??!


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

ja dann ist alles ok. sicher liegt es über die 680 weil ne übertaktete 670 ja ne stock 680 in der pfeife raucht.
Man kann ca. sagen das ne 670 ca. mit 1150mhz umgefähr auf lvl der 680 liegt.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

0okay gut  allgemeine verständnissfrage: boostet sich die 670 von selbst ans limit? meine boostet ja bis 1250 MHz,würde sie das auch tun wenn ich nichts an den clock settings verändere? wenn ja,wozu sollte man dann überhaupt overclocken?


----------



## Lude969 (20. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> so sieht das jetzt während BF3/3D Mark 11,etc.. aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow welle Graka (Hersteller)  hasten du das dein boost auf 145% kommt? Bei mir is bei 122% schluss?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ich hab ne gute karte erwischt ?! JUHUUUUUU     

es ist eine EVGA GTX 670 FTW, da ist der maximale TDP Wert bei 145%


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

nein je höher der clock wert ist umso höher wenn möglich der boost. Der boost ist von der chipfrequenz abhängig. Sprich hast du ne karte die mit 1000mhz bsp läuft geht sie bsp. weise bis 1180mhz mit boost. Wenn du die Karte nun auf 1020mhz übertaktest dann geht sie zb. bis 1200 mhz inkl. boost.
Was man aber sagen muss ist das selbst wenn heaven oder 3dmark11 durchläuft heißt es nicht das die werte in fordernen Spielen wie bf3 zb. stabil sind über Stunden hinweg. Also man sollte den oc wert auch in spielen testen.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

taht's what ich gemacht habe  1250 MHz absolut Stabil bei 2 Stunden BF3 und Crysis


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

naja dann sag ich mal super leistung. Aber habe das muss ich zur ernüchterung sagen im Hardwareluxx forum welche gelesen die haben nach 4-6 stunden bf3 treiber resets gehabt. Aber wollenw ir hoffen das dies bei dir nicht so kommt. Wie ist die Temp unter bf3? also max temp? der referenzlüfter ist ja sicher bissel lauter als normal oder?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ne der ist super leise  ich bin auch nicht so empfindlich und 2 gtx 480 im SLI gewohnt ^^

also die maximal Temperatur bei durchgängig 1250 MHz Boost nach 2 Stunden BF3 liegt bei 52 °. Lüfter laufen bei 45 %  

IDLE temp liegt so bei 28 °


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 52° nach 2 std BF3 und dem takt, es sei denn dein rechner steht im kühlschrank oder die graka liegt unter wasser


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ne ganz ehrlich!  keine Ahnung was ich da für eine karte habe, aber die scheint ja sowohl vom Takt als auch bei der Kühlung gut zu sein


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

muss ich mrfloppy rechtgeben. kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das deine Karte 20 °C weniger hat als ne gigabyte oder asus dcu bei übertaktung. Wenns so wäre würd sich jeder nen nvidia referenz design kaufen.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

so schauts aus ! ne ne, les ma mit was anderem aus, ich weiß nicht was du da liest aber das KANN nie stimmen ! hab die gigabyte 670 windforce und hab bei bf3 immer zwischen 68-70°


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

am besten mal die aktuelle gpu-z version installieren und damit die temps bei heaven benchmark und bf3 mitplotten lassen.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ok wie lasse ich das "mitplotten" ? 

achja: unter welchen einstellungen soll ich den heaven bench laufen lassen ?


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

-aktuelle gpu-z version laden und installieren
-unter dem reiter sensor kannst angeben was der mitschreiben soll
-unter dem reiter sensor haken rein log to file
- jetzt legt der ne datei an und schreibt mit sobald gpu-z läuft


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

gpu-z starten reiter sensoren aufmachen und unten das feld log speichern oder so dann speicherort auswählen zb. desktop, dann wird ne txt datei auf dem desktop erstellt wo du die daten sieht die dort gespeichert werden. dann gpuz minimieren und heaven benchmark starten . und dann nach dem run die logdatei öffnen und durchscrollen und staunen oder nicht.
edit da war jemand schneller


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

ich glaub er muß die einzelnen elemente durchgehen und bestätigen oder nicht? weiß nicht ob der generell alles mitschreibt


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

bei mir plottet er alles mit. glaub auswählen kann man da nix nur denhaken reinmachen halt


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

schau mal unter den einzelnen positionen und klick auf das kleine dreieck, da ist auch ein haken drin log to file, kann aber sein das das schon voreingestellt ist, weiß ich nichtmehr

bin ja mal auf die realen temps gespannt, denn 52° glaub ich nicht, dann kauf ich nurnoch solche karten


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

okay  welche einstellungen im Heaven Bench soll ich wählen? mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich im Bench manchmal so seltsame FPS drops auf 30 habe..fühlt sich so an als würde die Graka urplötzlich einpennen :O dauert aber immer nur so 1-2 sekunden


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

scroll mal weiter hoch und gegebenfalls ein bis zwei seiten zurück da habe ich nen link gepostet und dort auf seite 20 die heaven einstellungen nehmen. dann haste den vergleichswert.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

oder so


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

hey moment, bei mir wird aufeinmal nur die Intel HD Graphics gewertet ?! habe aber immerhin 860 Punkte ^^


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

naja die solltest du im bios testweise deaktivieren


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ja aber warum wird die nur vom Heaven Bench gewertet? Sonst spiele ich doch auch immer mit der 670 :O


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

so mal zum vergleich, ich hab 1150 pkt und 67° temp


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ja moment moment. ich habe das problem das bei mir am ende des benches bei der systemauflistung keine 670 sondern nur die HD3000 Intel HD Graphics angezeigt wird ! :O muss ich das erst irgendwie umstellen ?


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

naja deaktivier die hd300 doch im bios einfach mal und dann start den benchmark


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

ok ok moment

hhm finde im BIOS nichts dazu :O nur die Option "Primary Graphics Adapter". Und da ist es ja eh auf PCle gestellt, funktioniert ja auch alles bestens. Nur nicht im Heaven !


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Juli 2012)

ich dachte du hast heaven benchmark vorhin laufen lassen dann solltest du es genauso machen


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

dann zock mal paar minuten bf3, die graka kommt ja schnell auf temparatur, dann liest aus dem logfile aus

da siehst auch mit welchem takt die gearbeitet hat, evtl stimmt die temp ja und die boostet nicht richtig hoch, aber eins von beiden stimmt nicht, entweder takt oder temp


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

@stefan: ja eben, genau das ist ja das seltsame :O

@mefloppy: ok werd ich mal tun  doch boost stimmt, dat kann ich jetzt schon sagen  


so geschafft ^^ 1197 Punkte, 46,4 fps Durchschnitt. maximal Temperatur während des Benchs: 57 °


----------



## Broow (20. Juli 2012)

Professor Theorie schrieb:


> das wird knapp, aber lassen wir uns überraschen. DIe CPU bringt faktisch gar nichts, bei mir bewegt sich der Unterschied zwischen Non-OC und OC bei etwa 50 Punkten.
> 
> Heaven profitiert stark von hohem VRam-OC, obwohl du da auch schon sehr viel eingestellt hast, vll kannst du da noch leicht anheben.


 
Nach meinen Berechnungen sollte ich mit +50 Punkten die 1300er Grenze überschritten haben 


Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich habe Gigabyte.
> Ich habe natürlich kein Sli.Werde ich auch nie haben wollen.Den Ramtakt immer mit 2 multiplizieren !
> 
> GIGABYTE  - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 600 Series -  GV-N670OC-2GD


Das mit dem multiplizieren verstehe ich noch nicht ganz, wieso soll man den Ram takt mit 2 multiplizieren?



InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> @stefan: ja eben, genau das ist ja das seltsame :O
> 
> @mefloppy: ok werd ich mal tun  doch boost stimmt, dat kann ich jetzt schon sagen
> 
> ...


 
Glaub ich auch nicht 
Ich will nen Screenshot sehen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

verdammt hab ich nicht gemacht :/ warte ich mach nen neuen run


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

ich glaub das nicht mit der temp, nicht bei 1250MHz so wie sagst mit 45% lüfterdrehzahl


----------



## Broow (20. Juli 2012)

Hm, hab jetzt beschlossen wieder etwas rumzutesten, ob ich die 1300 ohne CPU oc Packe


----------



## Lude969 (20. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Hm, hab jetzt beschlossen wieder etwas rumzutesten, ob ich die 1300 ohne CPU oc Packe


 
1263Points nen wenig nach oben hin is noch möglich aber nicht viel da bei mir bei +100% offset die karte abschmiert  + wie viel habt ihr beim ram? hab ma +600


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

was hat die cpu damit zutun ob du die 1300 packst? kann es evtl sein das ich die IMC bei cpu was anheben muß das ich evtl deswegen die treiberabstürze hab wenn ich die graka oc?


----------



## Broow (20. Juli 2012)

mit +600Mhz Ram läuft bei mir sicher , aber da ghet noch mehr 

Ich glaube ich mach heute ne OC Nacht & schreib mi auf was für eine %tuele veräabnderung es im Heaven benchmark bringt 
vll dass sich neulinge an solchen werten Etwas Orientieren können


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

wie zur hölle macht ihr das mit dem RAM?! ich krieg da maximl +220 mhz zum laufen :/ unterschiedliche chips hin oder her, aber 400 Mhz unterscheid sind doch nicht normal...


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2012)

wie hast denn die gigabyte eingestellt das die 1338 mhz läuft??? entweder mach ich was falsch oder meine gigabyte ist *******, zumindest der chip das der nicht so mit macht! oder kann das an der imc liegen das ich die im bios bei der cpu was anheben muß? die ist ja für die pcie schnittstelle zusdtändig! 100mhz pcie frquenz fix lassen oder was anderes einstelen?


----------



## Broow (20. Juli 2012)

Viel gemacht habe ich nicht, nur getesstet  und biser hat diese Taktun 2 mal Heaven und 2 Stunden BF3 schon ausgehlaten


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

wie kriege ich meinen speichertakt höher?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Geiler Name erstmal  InvisibleMilch  
Den Speichertakt einfach mal mit Tool so 50- 300Mhz höher stellen (je nach GPU-Takt, pro 10Mhz GPU etwa 40Mhz VRAM, sofern du eine GTX 670 hast) und dann mal benchen, schauen obs stabil läuft, keine übermäßige Abwärme entsteht. Allerdings sind angesichts des Boosts auch so 600Mhz drin, warscheinlich weniger Stabil, aber probiers


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

hab ich ja :O das maximum was stabil läuft ist +50 Mhz Core - und +220 Mhz Speichertakt  so boostet sie auf 1250 mhz in BF3


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

Meine Nachricht wird dir nicht gefallen InvisibleMilch 
Habe bis jetzt GPU und RAM EINZELN getestet Ergebnis:
+175Mhz bei GPU laufen fehlerfrei im Heaven
& 
+1000Mhz RAM(!!!) Takt - Ich kann nicht mehr höher, der MSI Afterburner lässt dies nicht zu 

und wer es noch nicht geglaubt hat: hatte nie mehr wie 51°C unter VOLLAST! Allerdings habe ich mein Case offen & das Fesnter offen (raumtem ~ 21°C) - Vorallem das Offene Case macht einen großen Unterschied  Dazu noch 100% Lüfterdrehgeschwindigkeit.

So, und jetzt mach ich mich noch an die beiden zusammen rann


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Juli 2012)

frag mich warum alle gigabyte hier im forum sich so übertakten lassen und ich bekomm bei meiner nur +79 hin! irgendwas mach ich doch falsch ! ich weiß sind alle unterschiedlich, aber so massiv? alle hier die die gigabyte haben haben WEITAUS bessere werte als ich

mit welcher treiber version denn?

was ich nicht verstehe, die karte kackt ab nach ner zeit das der treiber sich zurücksetzt, während dessen guck ich im asus gpu twea tool und power target wird nur zu 75% ausgelastet, ich kann also power target hochziehen wie ich will das bringt mir garnichts, weil die karte nur 75% nimmt warum auch immer!


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> frag mich warum alle gigabyte hier im forum sich so übertakten lassen und ich bekomm bei meiner nur +79 hin! irgendwas mach ich doch falsch ! ich weiß sind alle unterschiedlich, aber so massiv? alle hier die die gigabyte haben haben WEITAUS bessere werte als ich
> 
> mit welcher treiber version denn?
> 
> was ich nicht verstehe, die karte kackt ab nach ner zeit das der treiber sich zurücksetzt, während dessen guck ich im asus gpu twea tool und power target wird nur zu 75% ausgelastet, ich kann also power target hochziehen wie ich will das bringt mir garnichts, weil die karte nur 75% nimmt warum auch immer!



Ist auc h bei mir so, bin nun an dem Punkt an dem auch mein Treiber streikt  (GPU+175Mhz RAM +900Mhz) Dabei habe ich ca 77% TDP...
Treiber habe ich den 301.42 (nicht der aktuellste) 
Ich werde allerdings OC auch mal mit dem neune Probieren, vll läst dieser mehr zu 

& Zu meinen 1300 Punkten ist es leider nicht gekommen :/ 
Hier der beste Bench-Aberich denke is sollte zufrieden sein 


Aber nun bege ich mich nun auch mal ins bett nach 4:30 Ocen & Benchen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

LOL WTF???!! gerade mal ein bisschen rumgespielt und habe testweise +125 mhz Core eingestellt. habe dann anscheinend vergessen wieder zurückzustellen und habe jetzt anscheinend 1 1/2 Stunden BF3 mit 1367 Mhz Boost gezockt!!!!!


----------



## Professor Theorie (21. Juli 2012)

das ist nice 
muss ich auch mal ausprobieren, ob Bf3 das bei mir packt. BC2 hats nicht überlebt.

@Broow: ich wage aber mal zu behaupten, dass meine CPU nen bissl mehr von OC profitiert  Wobei da mit OC wohl noch die 1300er-Grenze zu schaffen ist.

Und *wie zum Teufel überlebt Heaven bei dir mehr als 1300 MHz?!? *Wenn ich so hoch boosten lassen, schmiert Heaven ab (nicht der Treiber, nur Heaven) 

Wenn ich wieder an meinem Rechner sitze, wird das Mainboard mal auf den Tisch gelegt und die Asus geht auf 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, mal sehen was ich dann noch raushole


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

he warte mal: woran erkennt man eine gute Karte? an ihrer "+ xyx Core/Speicher Takt Eignung" oder an ihrem Boost?


----------



## Professor Theorie (21. Juli 2012)

an beidem, da es eig das gleiche ist, jedoch kann der Boost auch durch den Hersteller manipuliert werden. Eine "gute" Karte ist faktisch die, bei der man möglichst wenig Spannung braucht, um sie auf XYZ zu halten, desto weiter kann man sie entsprechend übertakten.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

lol wtf beim Heaven Bench komme ich nur auf die üblichen 1250 Mhz Boost, aber dafür +350 Mhz Speicher ?!  sonst sind da ja nie mehr als 120 drinne 


EDIT: ???????????????? jetzt sogar mit +420 MHz ?  mann mann mann verstehe einer die Keplers...das Kärtchen ist ja schlimmer als meine Frau  

EDIT2: 500 MHz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elloco (21. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 52° nach 2 std BF3 und dem takt, es sei denn dein rechner steht im kühlschrank oder die graka liegt unter wasser



Also wenn man so die Tests liest im Internet, dann kristalliesiert sich schon heraus, das die Referenzkarten am lautesten und wärmsten werden.
Und wer ein Referenzmodell schon mal hatte, weiß welcher krach so eine Karte von sich gibt.

Hier mal ein netter link zum Vergleich der aktuellen GTX 670 Karten


Google-Ergebnis für http://media.bestofmicro.com/V/O/338100/original/Winner%2520Asus.jpg

und dann bitte auf Lautstärkevergleich mit Video gehen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ich habe aber nicht die Referenz Variante der GTX 670  es ist eine EVGA GTX 670 FTW. diese greift auf das PCB und den Kühlblock der GTX 680 zurück


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

doe evga 670 ftw hat aber nen referenz lüfter, meine asus 670dcu2t hat auch nen pcb der 680. Aber da der 670 und 680 chip so dermaßen verwand sind ist es bumpe ob die 670 den kühlkörper hat. Die Temps und Lautstärke ist trotzdem nicht schön.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

welchen Grpahic Score habt ihr im 3DMark 11 ?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

wie ich schon schrieb kannman 3dmark schlecht vergleichen da der Prozessor zuviel dort reinspielt, wenn du nen 17-2600 hast dann hast du mehr punkte durch ht als jemand mit 15-2500 ohne ht. obwohl das in 99% der spiele egal wäre. Daher ist beim Grafikbenchmakr heaven Benchmark aussagekräftig.edit aus diesen grund habe ich 2dmark 11 auch runtergeschmissen. Sicher kannman den graphikscore vergleichen das stimmt. Find heaven aber aussagekräftiger.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ja deswegen habe ich ja GRAPHICS-Score gesagt, nicht den gesammt ^^


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Auch in den Graphics-Score spielt die CPU mit rein bei 3DMark11. Vergleicht lieber Heaven Ergebnisse. Ich kitzle heut nachmittag auch noch was aus meiner Palit, hoffe die Ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

he leute, im heaven benchmark komm ich selbst mit +550 Mhz Speichertakt nicht wirklich über die 1200 Punkte hinaus  Coretakt mit Boost ist durchgängig bei 1272 Mhz. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das habe ich mit +600 Mhz Speichertakt erreicht  kann man den Takt eigentlich soweit anheben bis es abstürzt, oder gibts da eine gewissen Grenze die man nicht überschreiten sollte da man die Karte sonst schrottet ?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

naja hier gings um die Temperatur poste doch mal nen screen von der temp. was fürn gehäuse hast du zb?


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

Ist doch gutes Ergebnis!  
Mein bestes Ergebnis war auch nur 1278 Punkte bei 50,7 FPS


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

Corsair Obsidian 800D -> Signatur? 

also ich habe jetzt glaub ich das Maximum erreicht.

Und zwar: +60 Mhz Coretakt und + 650 Mhz Speichertakt. Bringt im Heaven Bench 1223 Punkte. Temps steigen bei auto Lüftersteuerung auf maximal 59 ° an 


ich glaube das ist ganz okay dafür das es ne Referenzkarte ist...oder Broow ?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Also spiel doch mal ne stunde bf3 auf ultra multiplayer natürlich und lass die temps mitplotten mit gpu-z dann kannst du sagen das alles relativ stabil läuft.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

Broow sagt das ich ne miese Karte erwischt habe...naja ich werd jetzt ma BF3 zocken


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

Jep sind nette werte!


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was manche Leute hier erwarten an oc ergebnisse *ohne* spannungserhöhung zu bekommen.Wenn du davon ausgehst das ne normale 670 915mhz ohne und 980 mhz mit boost hat, deine jetzt über 1200 mhz dann sind das knapp 250mhz die du geschenkt bekommst ohne das du auch nur den anschein von spannungserhöhung hast. Und dann sprechen hier echt Leute das sie ne Schlechte Karte haben .
Das ist doch jammern auf ganz hohen Niveau. Falls es irgendwann die Möglichkeit geben sollte das man die Spannung noch erhöhen kann, gehts ja noch höher.
Davon abgesehen ist halt jeder chip nen Unikum.


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht was manche Leute hier erwarten an oc ergebnisse *ohne* spannungserhöhung zu bekommen.Wenn du davon ausgehst das ne normale 670 915mhz ohne und 980 mhz mit boost hat, deine jetzt über 1200 mhz dann sind das knapp 250mhz die du geschenkt bekommst ohne das du auch nur den anschein von spannungserhöhung hast. Und dann sprechen hier echt Leute das sie ne Schlechte Karte haben .
> Das ist doch jammern auf ganz hohen Niveau. Falls es irgendwann die Möglichkeit geben sollte das man die Spannung noch erhöhen kann, gehts ja noch höher.
> Davon abgesehen ist halt jeder chip nen Unikum.



Geb ich dir recht! Allerdigns schon bisschen traurig die 1300 Marke knapp zu verfehlen


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe ne vergleichsweise wie manche es nennen schlechte Karte die boostet "nur" standartmäßig auf 1215mhz hoch . Aber wenn ich drübernachdenke das diese 1215mhz 235mhz über standart boost sind und ich dafür nix machen muss da alles inklusiv Garantie von Werk aus so ist, bin ich happy mit meiner Karte, denn das was sie macht, macht sie Lautlos selbst bei 30°Grad Raumtemperatur. Der Speicher läuft dabei auf Standart, da ich derzeit das was spiele auf maxout spielen kann. Und ich bin eh nen fan von Vsync und Framelimiter geworden. Habe dort 60fps eingestellt .


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

hey mir ist aufgefallen das ich im Heaven Bench nie mehr als 60 fps kriege.  Vsync ist deaktiviert, sowohl im Treiber als auch im Bench selbst bin mir sicher das ich dadurch einige Punkte verliere


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Naja es ist nen Benchmark. Also ich zocke persöhnlich weniger Benchmark .
Wenn du deine Karte richtig testen willst spiel über mehrere Stunden BF3 , 64er map ,Multiplayer alles auf max und wenn das ohne Treiber resets läuft sind deine werte sicher. Dabei die Temp im Auge behalten. Am betsen gpu z im hintergrund mitplotten lassen.
Was meinste du wieviel Leute in diversen Foren in Heaven geposte haben das ihre 670 über 1300 mhz boostet und Heaven 1-3 runns stabil läuft und dann nachdem sie mehrere Stunden bf3 oder maxPayne oder Chrysis 2 also nen forderndes Spiel gespielt haben sich wundern das der Grafiktreiber resetet oder die Karte runterboostet da die Temp zu hoch ist. Heaven ist nen erster anhaltspunkt aber kann kein forderndes Spiel ersetzen.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

für mich gibts sowieso nichts was BF3 ersetzen kann


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

dann teste die werte doch in bf3


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nicht alles volle pulle^^
 Kommt noch wenn ich später mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

WIE ZUR HÖLLE HAST DU DAS GESCHAFFT ?!


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

erm...meine Karte Oc Monster^^
da kommen aber noch paar punkte mehr.
Leider kann ich gerade nicht weiterbenchen
hier mal 3dMark 11
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10573 3DMarks


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Naja ist schon schön was die 670 schafft aber bei sommerlichen Temperaturen also nihct gerade jetzt  stable leistungsfordernde Spiele Spielen wie bf3 über stunden und das bei vernünftigen Temps und ohne das die Karte runtertaktet das nenne ich oc Monster. Wobei oc monster klingt doof.
Generell ist es schön was man ohne spannungserhöhung rausholen kann.


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alles volle pulle^^
> Kommt noch wenn ich später mehr Zeit habe.


 

Kannste deine Taktraten mal mit MSI Afterburner mit ablichten? - Ich frag mich auch wie er das gepackt hat bzw die Graka^^


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

@ Nyuki du bescheisst doch  niemals kriegt ne GTX 670 über 11000 Punkte Graphics Score im 3D Mark 11 ! ich habe gedacht die Keplers erhöhen selbst die Spannung, also warum sagst du "Generell ist es schön was man ohne spannungserhöhung rausholen kann." @stefan79gn ?


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> @ Nyuki du bescheisst doch  niemals kriegt ne GTX 670 über 11000 Punkte Graphics Score im 3D Mark 11 ! ich habe gedacht die Keplers erhöhen selbst die Spannung, also warum sagst du "Generell ist es schön was man ohne spannungserhöhung rausholen kann." @stefan79gn ?


 
Im moment sind die Spannungen noch konstant auf Max 1,175V normal, vll ändert sich das ja noch,sodass die Ocer mehr rausholen können


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Die erhöhen keine Spannung sondern die gtx 670 hat ne maximale Spannung von 1,175V. Das heißt die 1,175v ist die maximale Spannung mit der die 670 arbeitet. Wenn sie weniger braucht arbeitet sie meinetwegen mit 1,02v oder weniger . Aber man kann die Spannung nicht über 1,175v erhöhen.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

und wann wird man das können? schon irgendwelche infos bezüglich kommender Treiber,etc.. ? wieviel kann man mit mehr Spannung dann noch rausholen?


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> @ Nyuki du bescheisst doch  niemals kriegt ne GTX 670 über 11000 Punkte Graphics Score im 3D Mark 11 ! ich habe gedacht die Keplers erhöhen selbst die Spannung, also warum sagst du "Generell ist es schön was man ohne spannungserhöhung rausholen kann." @stefan79gn ?


 
Ich bescheisse nicht, das sind FAKTEN !

Spannung liegt noch immer bei 1.162v^^ Da ich keine Afterburner, Evga P. benutze !

Ich benutze kein Afterburner oder Evga P.Ich finde persönlich die Programme sind misst.Das zu erläutern und niederschreiben dauert lang ! Jeder muss selber wissen was er seiner Karte antut^^ 
Meinen aktuellen Score hat er übersehen. Rank 5 bleibt aber trotzdem (für kurze zeit noch) !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html

P.s. Ich komm durch irgendwelche veränderungen Bios/P.engine/Beta  Treiber nicht mehr höher als 1358 Mhz.Ich will auch nicht den verbugten  301.42 dreck bei mir installieren um paar Pünktchen mehr nun in Heaven  rauszuholen.Der Dreck kommt nie wieder auf mein System.


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

ja das kann dir niemand sagen, davon abgesehen ob man jemals die Spannung erhöhen kann steht nicht fest.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

@nyuki was meinst du damit das du keinen afterburner,etc.. verwendest? Was hat das mit den Werten zu tun ?


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> ja das kann dir niemand sagen, davon abgesehen ob man jemals die Spannung erhöhen kann steht nicht fest.


 
Schalte man Afterburner/ Evga P. aus. Richtig aus ! und benutze mal Inspector. Mal schauen was du dann für einen Spannung hast.
Mit der Aussage bin ich nicht 100% sicher.Aber soweit ich weiss steigt sie nicht höher als 1.162v. In Bezug auf_ Kartenabhängigkeit.
Wenns nicht so ist, ist es im Bios veränkert.Vom Hersteller Chip Güte etc.
_ 


InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> @nyuki was meinst du damit das du keinen  afterburner,etc.. verwendest? Was hat das mit den Werten zu tun  ?



Ich würde sogar noch mehr bekommen an Punkten !!! Da die Spannung dann auf 1.175v ist ! Warum ich diese nicht verwende _"Das zu erläutern und niederschreiben dauert lang !"
Lange Googlen dann findest du die Antworten warum (Golbal Googlen) !
_


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ja aber wozu ? man kann die spannung doch nicht verändern? sorry aber ich verstehe gerade nicht ganz 

die spannung ist mir doch egal, ich will auch so geile werte wie du


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Die Spannung beträgt 1,175c bei der KArte. Das ist was sie maximal hat. Meistens ist es weniger. bei meiner Asus zb. liegt sie öfter an mit maximalen boost und das dann durchgängig.Aber da jeder Hersteller hier anders ist und jede Karte nochmal anders kann man hier nix pauschalisieren. Du kannst 10 670 evga ftw testen und ich kann dir sagen die sind alle verschieden was spannung boost,verbrauch,tempertaur und leckströme etc angeht. Die eine Karte arbeitet bei 1,00v mit 1200mhz die andere mit 1,024v mit 1200. Dabei wird die eine 60 die andere bsp. 64°Grad warm. Meine Arbeitet im idle mit knapp 987mV also 0,987V bei  derzeit 29grad tempertaur. Aber mein Top Bios ist auch auf ne anderen Pwertarget status eingestellt daher wieder nicht vergleichbar mit ner Normalen Asus dcu. Also da sind die Hersteller alle unterschiedlich.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> ja aber wozu ? man kann die spannung doch nicht verändern? sorry aber ich verstehe gerade nicht ganz
> 
> die spannung ist mir doch egal, ich will auch so geile werte wie du


 
Ok, dann anders...
1. Mit der Spannung kann man noch mehr aus dem Chip rausholen.Man muss aber dann auch auf die Temps aufpassen, was man so und so macht.
2. Wenn du meinen Score erreichen willst brauchst du viel Glück beim Einkauf einer Karte.Genau wie bei Cpu Chip.
Es gibt 2600k Chips die mit 4.5k Mhz und einer Spannung von (ganz wenig^^) laufen.

Ich habe mir mal eine 580 Gtx zugelegt.Sie 9 mal umgetauscht Geldzurückverlangt, woanders bestellt... hin und her... bis ich ein Oc Monster erwischt habe.
Wenn ich so rumschöker im Netz gibt es wenige die an meinen Taktraten rankommen wie auch Überschreiten mit Lukü.
Ich habe mit dem Kauf der Karte richtiges Glück gehabt und das beim ersten Einkauf^^

Ob dir der Aufwand Wert ist weiss ich nicht.Jede Karte hat ihren Limit und es wird immer einen geben der dich schlägt, falls du auf Rekordjagt gehst ^^

Viel Glück



stefan79gn schrieb:


> Die Spannung beträgt 1,175c bei der KArte. Das  ist was sie maximal hat. Meistens ist es weniger. bei meiner Asus zb.  liegt sie öfter an mit maximalen boost und das dann durchgängig.Aber da  jeder Hersteller hier anders ist und jede Karte nochmal anders kann man  hier nix pauschalisieren. Du kannst 10 670 evga ftw testen und ich kann  dir sagen die sind alle verschieden was spannung  boost,verbrauch,tempertaur und leckströme etc angeht. Die eine Karte  arbeitet bei 1,00v mit 1200mhz die andere mit 1,024v mit 1200. Dabei  wird die eine 60 die andere bsp. 64°Grad warm. Meine Arbeitet im idle  mit knapp 987mV also 0,987V bei  derzeit 29grad tempertaur. Aber mein  Top Bios ist auch auf ne anderen Pwertarget status eingestellt daher  wieder nicht vergleichbar mit ner Normalen Asus dcu. Also da sind die  Hersteller alle unterschiedlich.



Eher nicht Hersteller sondern Güte des Chips/Rams/PCB !


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

HALT HALT HALT!!! 

ich hab das problem gefunden  ich habe mir Nyukis 3D Mark 11 Ergebniss mal genauer angeschaut und gesehen das er bei Graphics Test 3 einen Durchschnitt von 66 fps hat. mir ist aufgefallen das ich bei diesem Test DURCHGÄNGIG an der 59,99* fps marke hänge, was heißt das bei mir irgendwie das Vsync aktiv ist  wie und wo muss ich das noch ausschalten ? 

PS: auch bei meinem Ergebniss sieht man deutlich das da was nicht stimmt:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3937079


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

Meinst ud mit dem Inspector bekommt man besseres aus seiner Karte Raus?

Ich kann im Inspector max +600Mhz da es dort nicht weiter geht.
Und selbst wenn ich "apply Voltages & OC" drücke bleibt der Takt im Bench beim "normalen" boost von 1176Mhz


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

Hau doch nicht einfach Hoch.
Pass damit auf ! Sonst bruzelst du noch deine schöne Karte !
Inspector läuft nicht im Hintergrund.Sondern gibt nur den Takt den du einstellst weiter und das wars.
_
Immer unterschiedlich wieviel man max einstellen kann._Von Karte zu Karte



InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> HALT HALT HALT!!!
> 
> ich hab das  problem gefunden  ich habe mir Nyukis 3D Mark 11 Ergebniss mal genauer  angeschaut und gesehen das er bei Graphics Test 3 einen Durchschnitt  von 66 fps hat. mir ist aufgefallen das ich bei diesem Test DURCHGÄNGIG  an der 59,99* fps marke hänge, was heißt das bei mir irgendwie das Vsync  aktiv ist  wie und wo muss ich das noch ausschalten ?
> 
> ...



Im Nv-Treiber Vsync aus !


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Also sorry wenn ich das so sage aber wenn ich hier lese das jemand neunmal ne Karte getauscht hat weil die nihct sogut zum oc war bekomme ich nen Hals.
Andere kaufen dann die Karte denken die ist neu und haben schon eine die schon übertakt war. Da würd ich mir als Käufer verarscht vor kommen. Also solche Machenschafften find ich fail sorry ohne dir jetzt zu nahe zu treten. 
Und sicher hats auch mit der chipgüte zu tun. Aber natürlich auch mit der Kühllösung. Aber der Chip, das PCB sind natürlich genauso wie die Spannungswandler die von Hersteller zu hersteller besser sind allesamt wichtige Faktoren. Aber generell gilt wenn du nen schlechten wennman es so nennen will chip hast bringt dir natürlich die beste Kühllösung und das beste pcb auch nix. andersrum wenndu nen guten chip hast kannst du mit ner besseren Spannungsversorgung und nem guten pcb schon bissel mehr rausholen.
Ich nutze zb zum auslesen gpu-z, den inspector zum treiberseitigen framelimiter einstellen und zur Überwachung und wenn nötig zum übertakten das Asus tool. Womit man übertaktet ist geschmackssache da die meisten tools ähnlich arbeiten.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

stefan, kannst du mir bei dem Vsinc/3D Mark11 Problem helfen das ich vorhin gepostet habe ?


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

wie ich gesagt habe. 1.175v mit Evga ! Schnell wieder weg mit dem Dreck^^


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

naja mach den nvidia treiber mal auf und schau dort den eintrag bei 3d einstellung verwalten ganz unten ist nen punkt verticale syncronisierung das machste wenns auf ein ist auf aus. das ist vsync


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Also sorry wenn ich das so sage aber wenn ich hier lese das jemand neunmal ne Karte getauscht hat weil die nihct sogut zum oc war bekomme ich nen Hals.
> Andere kaufen dann die Karte denken die ist neu und haben schon eine die schon übertakt war. Da würd ich mir als Käufer verarscht vor kommen. Also solche Machenschafften find ich fail sorry ohne dir jetzt zu nahe zu treten.



Sorry aber Wayne !!!
Alle Karten waren nie NEU !
Jede Karte die ich bisher in meinem Leben erhalten habe bis auf die 670 GTX OC und DC II TOP die ich bei Caseking gekauft habe war gebraucht.Ist mein Geld mein Recht, die Karte zurückzuschicken. Ich habe einen langen Atemzug und lass mich nicht bescheissen!Wenn du mit gebrauchten Sachen leben kannst , mir auch WAYNE !!!

Sorry


----------



## Broow (21. Juli 2012)

Mir gefällt der Inspector nicht so :/ mit EVGAs Tool geht der Takt auch nciht hoch, also bis jetzt konnte ich nur mit dem MSI was manuell verstellen.
Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen,dass der Inspector anzeigt, obwohl ich gerade im Heaven gebench habe, dass die spannung bei 987mV bleibt... also 0,967V


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

@stefan:

ne geht noch immer nicht -.- bleibt immernoch bei genau 59,999999 fps hängen ._.  ist das vielleicht ne Einstellung an der Karte selbst? So ein Framelimiter ?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

@na nyuki musst nicht gleich so aggro reagieren muss ja jeder selber wissen. deine einstellung zeigt mir nur auf, das ich mit meiner Einstellung ungern bzw keine gebrauchte hw zu kaufen  richtig lebe. Davon ab wars nicht böse gemeint. Hatte den Fall neulich im anderen Forum das jemand ne neue 670 die gute werte hatte auch oc mäßig aber er unbedingt glaub es waren 1300mhz erreichen wollte. Und da er nur knapp unter 1300mhz kam meinte er seine Karte zurückzuschicken da sie ja nicht gut ist. Und sowas find ich dann doch daneben. Denn die Karte ist weder defekt noch sonst irgendwas. Daher kaufe ich mir nur neue Jardware und lebe mit dem Faktor lotto was oc angeht den ich irgendwann mal betreibe. Also nimms nicht gleich persöhnlich auch wenns dir wayne ist!

@InvisibleMilch, hast du denn nen anderen tool laufen bzw welche tools hast du laufen? deaktivier sie mal alle


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

Das einzige tool das ich laufen habe ist eben das EVGA Precision X, und dann noch dieses seltsame "on screen show dingsbums", was ich noch nicht wirklich kapiere


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

dann schließde bzw deinstallier die mal vieleicht hast da was eingestellt, weil wenn in der nvidia einstellung und im inspector nix vertsellt ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Juli 2012)

Hmmm also mit dem NVIDIA insPector hab ich es noch nicht probiert, werd ich mal tun! Evt laeuf es damit besser als mit evga, Arterienverkalkung und dem aus Tool! Man moechte ja mal wissen was die Karte so man auch wenn man es evtl derzeit nicht braucht


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

mir fällt aber gerade ein das ich das problem auchschon mit meiner alten Graka gehabt habe. Da wars mir aber egal das ich da nicht so viel gebencht hatte.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> @na nyuki musst nicht gleich so aggro reagieren muss ja jeder selber wissen. deine einstellung zeigt mir nur auf, das ich mit meiner Einstellung ungern bzw keine gebrauchte hw zu kaufen  richtig lebe. Davon ab wars nicht böse gemeint. Hatte den Fall neulich im anderen Forum das jemand ne neue 670 die gute werte hatte auch oc mäßig aber er unbedingt glaub es waren 1300mhz erreichen wollte. Und da er nur knapp unter 1300mhz kam meinte er seine Karte zurückzuschicken da sie ja nicht gut ist. Und sowas find ich dann doch daneben. Denn die Karte ist weder defekt noch sonst irgendwas. Daher kaufe ich mir nur neue Jardware und lebe mit dem Faktor lotto was oc angeht den ich irgendwann mal betreibe. Also nimms nicht gleich persöhnlich auch wenns dir wayne ist!


 
Wenn du die ganzen Geschichten drumherum über die Karten die ich hatte erfahren würdest.Du würdest mir auf jedfall 100% recht geben mit dem Umtauschen etc.Es ging nicht allein um das Oc Potential sondern auch um die Qualität der Ware.Wie Lüfterklackern/Kratzer/Temps/Oc Potetial/Gebrachsspuren etc.
Das ist echt viel über die Jahre.Die Grosshändler/Händler denke manchmal auch die können damit immer...Schon Schweinerei was auf dem Markt abgeht (manchmal).

Ich reagiere sehr Empfindlich darauf.Im anderen Forum habe ich das auch erwähnt und der TE fand das gar nicht gut, was mir natürlich auch Wayne ist weil er auch nicht die ganzen Geschichten weiß.
Und du weisst ja, das man das alles gar nicht niederschreiben kann weil man ewig dann dranhängt, mit Schreiben^^.

Könnt ihr mal schauen bitte schnell.Hab auch schon gegoogled.Die RTCore64, gehört die zu Msi Afterburner?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

hättest du bissel mehr erzählt sprich lüfterklackern wäre es anders stimmt  dannist es verständlich
ja die rtcore64 ist ne *sys datei im msi afterburner verzeichniss.
@ milch, hast du mal treiber und tools alle deinstalliert und den drivecleaner rüberlaufen lassen? wenn nicht mach das doch mal und dann treiber neu rauf und neu benchen.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

danke dir !!!


----------



## JayBeKay (21. Juli 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/228062-problem-mit-nvidia-treiber.html

Ich brauche dringend hilfe


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

Jaybekay, bitte deinen Thread nicht in alle unterthreads posten. in dem Thread vond ir hat hardy doch schon geschrieben woran es liegt. Ansonsten bitte den Treiber mal neu draufhauen und bei der installation den updater nihct mitinstallieren. das kannman bei der automatischen installation glaub auswählen.Automatisch ist e quatsch. schau lieber 1 mal im Monat manuell auf der Nvidia seite.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

welcher Treiber ist eigentlich zu empfehlen? habe gerade den 301.42 

ich sehe im EVGA menü einen Punkt der heißt "Frame target" da kann man in ner Leiste die fps anzahl einstellen? was bewirkt das ?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Juli 2012)

das ist nen art frame limiter. Ich liebe ihn nutze ihn allerdings im nvinspector. habe dort 60fps eingestellt und vsync und so läuft zb. bf durchgängig mit 60fps und das ohne tearing etc.


----------



## KaterTom (21. Juli 2012)

Der Framelimiter (ist im Artikel auf Seite 9 der aktuellen PCGH erklärt) begrenzt die Anzahl der berechneten FPS. Das entlastet die Graka teils erheblich, sorgt für niedrigere Temperaturen und Stromverbrauch.
In älteren oder grafisch wenig anspruchsvollen Spielen würde die Karte z.B. 150 FPS schaffen und dafür ständig auf volle Pulle laufen. Aber wo brauchst du schon 150 FPS? Die hälfte würde locker reichen und man spart strom, hat niedrigere Temperaturen und schont seine Hardware. Genau hier kommt der Framelimiter zum Einsatz. Der ist übrigens auch ein sehr probates Mittel gegen lästiges Spulenfiepen das meist bei sehr hohen FPS auftritt.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

okay danke   wisst ihr was seltsam ist? wenn ich statt +60 Mhz Core z.B. nur +40 Mhz einstelle, boostet die Karte höher


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Gleiche Applikation/Spiel und gleiche Settings? Wenn ja ist es irgendwie Zufall, die Karte hat irgendeinen Grund gefunden das zu machen scheinbar


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

mir ist es beim Benchen aufgefallen :O

wenn ich +60 Mhz Core einstelle: max. 1190 Mhz Boost
wenn ich +40 Mhz Core einstelle: max. 1250 Mhz Boost


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Da passt irgendwas nicht, schon öfter probiert/sonst nichts verstellt?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

hhm ne nur einmal ^^ beim §D Mark 11 war es so. Hatte schon Angst das die Karte nicht mehr richtig boostet..takt runtergestellt und ging wieder


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Probiers nochmal, wenn es jetzt nich mehr so is war es Zufall also irgend ein Fehler oder Unterschied.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ist doch auch egal ^^ ich kriege den boost einfach nicht höher als 1250  vielleicht sollte ich die Karte zurückschicken


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Ich komm mit meiner Palit auch nur auf 1260Mhz, also in Synthetischen Benchmarks. In Spielen sieht das anders aus. Ich würde eher mal die Boost-tauglichkeit in deinen Lieblings-Spielen testen und dannach entscheiden. Außerdem ist der Unterschied zwischen 1250Mhz und 1300Mhz kaum merklich, und eine Reklamation ist eher doof für den Verkäufer, vorallem weil die GTX 670 nicht billig ist.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

das seltsame ist die 1250 erreiche ich meistens in BF3  in den benches ist es eher sowas von 1170 bis 1200


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Echt? Naja dann ist die Stabilität in Benches niedriger und die GPU taktet runter, weil die Spannung zu hoch würde oder so. Aber probiere doch noch bisschen rum mit Spannung TDP etc und achte auf die Stabilität in Benchmarks. Welches Modell hast du nochmal? Die GB oder?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ne eine evga FTW


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> das seltsame ist die 1250 erreiche ich meistens in BF3  in den benches ist es eher sowas von 1170 bis 1200


 
Dann darfst du auch nicht höher als 1170.Wenn Die Benches bei 1250 Fehler melden Artefakte /Abbruch etc. sollte man auch nichts auf 1250 laufen lassen auch wenn es ohne Fehler läuft kurze Zeit.Immer weiter runter/höher mit dem Takt bis kein Fehler mehr kommt.Dann muss man noch die jeweilige Tolleranzgrenze.Ich setzte immer 25Mhz (beim Chip) unter dem was die Karte kann.

Beispiel:Ich kann max 1200 Mhz.Bei 1205 Mhz Chiptakt treten Fehler auf.Mein Takt wär dann 1175 Mhz für alles !
Ich verwende mehrer Syntetic Benchmarks.
anderes beispiel:
Bench:
1 - max 1250 mhz bei 1255 Fehler
2 - max 1200 mhz bei 1205 Fehler
3 - max 1170 mhz bei 1175 Fehler
4 - max 1170 mhz bei 1175 Fehler
BF3 - 1250 mhz bei 1255 Fehler

Der richtige Oc Takt ohne Einschränkungen wär 1170 Mhz (nicht 100% sicher sondern 99% mit langzeittests).Mein Takt wär dann 1145/1150 Mhz Chiptakt da ich der Karte nicht alles abverlangen möchte und ihr Luft gebe.

MFG


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Achso ja. Die ist jetzt kein OC-Moster, ist eher eine Stabilitäts Fanatikerin  Der Boost ist gut finde ich in BF3, ansonsten wie gesagt, probier noch etwas rum


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> das seltsame ist die 1250 erreiche ich meistens in BF3  in den benches ist es eher sowas von 1170 bis 1200


 
jo weil bf3 deine graka richtig fordert...teste auch mal heaven 3.0 ....die 3dmarks sind müll


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

im heaven gehts auch so gegen 1250  da ist mein rekord 1230 Punkte :/


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (21. Juli 2012)

Dann liegen die niedrigen Boost-Werte an 3D-Mark, es fordert die Karte nich wie Evgasüchtiger bereits sagte. 
Haste 1230 durchgehend ohne Blackscreen? Naja bin mal Offline bis morgen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

Punkte


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

Milch schau paar Posts zurück
Mein Post bearbeitet gleichzeitig 5 neue Posts.Wenn du deine Karte auf 1250 Mhz lässt.Verlässt die dich ganz schnell so wie ich das von dir lese...


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

aber der takt passt sich doch von selber an? ich hab doch eh geschrieben:egal welchen takt ich einstelle, die Karte taktet IMMER auf 1250 Mhz in BF3!

in benches geht der boost ganz einfach nur bis 1180 Mhz


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

ahh.Was ein komischer Fehler !


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

naja fehler....ich denke einfach das die benches die karte zu sehr beanspruchen... wieviel kriegt ihr beim core takt dazu?

bei mir sinds + 60 mhz core und +650 MHz speicher


----------



## Nyuki (21. Juli 2012)

jetzt fange ich mich an zu wiederholen...

+158 Mhz mit Beta Treiber + 683 Speicher.Egal ob Syntetic Bench oder Spiel immer gleich.Wenn ich 1350 Mhz eingestellt nimmt er auch die 1350 Mhz an.Es gibt spiele wie league of legends da geht der Boost max bis 1002Mhz weil das spiel halt sehr Low ist von der Engine.Bei dem Spiel bleibts 90% auf 980 Mhz.Das Spiel braucht kein Boost, so kann man es auch sagen.


----------



## Lude969 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei der Asus ohne T boost +122 core +95 und Speicher auf +600. getestet nur mit heaven und da läuft die Karte mit rund 1200mhz und hab im benchtest 1268 Points damit erreicht. sobald ich +100 gehe schmiert mir dir Karte ab was ungefähr 1250mhz sind die packt die karte im heaven anscheinend nicht. ram müsste noch höher gehen hatte schonmal 650 aber nur nen kurzen test aber da is nach oben noch was drin. temps waren 50 grad aber bei 100% lüftung. 

sorry für die üble schreiberei aber schreib grad vom handy aus.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

@Lude

ist das jetzt eigentlich gut wenn meine Karte trotz geringerer Übertaktung meinerseits (+60 Mhz Core), trotzdem mindestens genau so hoch boostet(1250Mhz) wie deine?


----------



## Lude969 (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:
			
		

> @Lude
> 
> ist das jetzt eigentlich gut wenn meine Karte trotz geringerer Übertaktung meinerseits (+60 Mhz Core), trotzdem mindestens genau so hoch boostet(1250Mhz) wie deine?



ohne mich groß auszukennen du hast ne andere Graka als ich  hab ja ne Asus un die hat ja nen takt von 915/980 glaub isses un deine wird nen höheren standarttakt haben aber halt nicht gleichzeitig nen höheren endtakt


----------



## Callisto (21. Juli 2012)

ASIC 99 %

EVGA GTX 670 FTW 1.006 Mhz--Boost 1.185 Mhz @Stock


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

HE DU HAST DIE SELBE WIE ICH  sagst du mir deine werte die du mit OC erreichst ?


----------



## Lude969 (21. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:
			
		

> HE DU HAST DIE SELBE WIE ICH  sagst du mir deine werte die du mit OC erreichst ?



Siehste wenn du die selbste hast dann haben wir andere Stock werte was bedeutet das du halt weniger oc betreiben kannst als ich. und im endeffekt sind unsere kargen ungefähr gleichauf.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ja aber im Endeffekt kommt es doch auf den Boost an ? Und der ist bei mir gleich hoch wie bei dir!


----------



## Lude969 (21. Juli 2012)

hab wie ich gelesen hab ja nen paar Punkte mehr im Heaven Bench un denk das is aussagekräftig. ob jetzt die karte auf 1250 oder 1300 bosstet is doch wuracht merkt man eh nicht. sei mit den 1250 zufrieden ich selbst komm ja gerade ma auf 1200 und freu mich trotzdem


----------



## InvisibleMilch (21. Juli 2012)

ich bin zufrieden  nur du hast gesagt das du deine Karte höher takten kannst. das kann schon stimmen, aber trotzdem boostet meine Karte höher ^^


----------



## Lude969 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich sag nicht das ich sie höher bekomme. Da ich nen niedrigeren Grundtakt hab kann ich mehr draufgeben am ende sind beide "gleich" deine boostet höher meine hat mehr Punkte im Bench ich denk das ich purer Schwanzvergleich was nicht sein muss. Vorallem is nicht wirklich viel unterschied. Es sind beides super Karten die beide ordentlich Power für ne gewisse Zeit haben und wir sollten uns freuen das wir knapp 20% mehr Leistung kostenlos rausholen gegenüber dem Auslieferungszustandes.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

hast ja recht  aber ich hab bei keder neuen Karte den drang das absolute Maximum rauszuholen  was, 20 % ?!


----------



## Lude969 (22. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:
			
		

> hast ja recht  aber ich hab bei keder neuen Karte den drang das absolute Maximum rauszuholen  was, 20 % ?!



Na von 915/980 auf 1200-1250 bei mir sind gute 20%


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

sind wir damit über einer GTX 680?


----------



## Lude969 (22. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich weiß schon.


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

menshc ihr seid ja immer noch am debatieren. war bis ebend schön auf ner grillparty und es hat sich immer noch nix getan? Also zum Thema 680 Niveau, da wurd es im anderen Forum mal getestet und es kam raus das ne 670 wenn sie ca. auf 1150mhz boostet auf leistung einer 680 @ stock ist. Das ist so in 90% der Anwednugen , Wennman natürlich Anwendungen hat die auf streamprozessoren setzt kann die 680 ihr plus an stream prozessoren ausspielen.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

was soll sich denn getan haben?


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Naja an deinen vsync problemen zb. wenns überhaupt probleme sind/waren?
Hast du mal bf 3 über ne längere Zeit getestet und mitgeplottet`?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

ja habe 2 Stunden BF3 gezockt  der Boost bleibt absolut konstant bei 1250 MHz, die Temps pendeln sich bei 62 ° ein 

vsycn problem ist nicht gelöst,aber auch egal..schließlich zocke ich keine Benchmarks


----------



## Lude969 (22. Juli 2012)

Muss bf3 auch ma instalieren habs seit release auf russisch aber noch nie gezockt da ich bis vor 2 wochen noch xp hatte


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

ich adde dich mal, und dann schauen wir wer länger im Spiel bleibt


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Wie ist denn der Lüfter bei 62 grad also Wieviel rp und ehrlich wie Laut. Temps sind ja bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen mehr als ok. Aber wie ist die Lautstärke weil das Verhältnis Lautstärke und Temperatur ist ja nice to know


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

lüfter läuft konstant mit 65 %  also man hört sie schon sehr deutlich, ich bin mir sicher ihr silent fetischisten würdet nen herzinfarkt kriegen  aber da ich alle lüfter in meinem PC eher auf Leistung als auf lautstärke trimme, und ich es auch gewohnt bin, macht es mir nichts aus


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Na das bestätigt meine Vermutung und ich meine es keinesfalls böse oder so. Weil anders kann ich mir die Temp sonst nihct erklären. Denke mit anpassung der Lüfterkurve sprich die Karte leiser machen dafür mehr temp kannman jenachdem was manw ill  es variieren.
Habe bei 70grad knapp 43% lüfter derzeit. naja dann ist der evga lüfter fürn referenz ganz gut.


----------



## Elloco (22. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe Haeven ein paar Stunden getestet mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen.
Dabei fest gestellt, das wenn man Power Target und GPU offset auf Limit setzt, es keine VDDV und Gpu Clock drops mehr gibt. (siehe letztes Bild).
Dabei laufen Clock und V auf max. Dadurch erreicht man nicht unbedingt das beste Ergebnis, und es kommt zu Bildfehlern bzw. Haeven abstürzt.
Besser Power Target middle Einstellung und GPU takt Limit minus 5-10 Mhz.
Dazu kommt je höher der Speichertakt bzw. je besser man den Speicher anpasst, desto konstanter der GPU-takt.

Zum Ergebnis, ich sehe die meisten hier laufen mit Sandy/Ivy. Ich habe ja noch den "alten" Nehalem 870.
On mich ein 3570K weiter gebracht hätte? Egal, Ergebnis ist OK.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

genau das ist mir ja auch aufgefallen (sofern ich dich richtig verstanden habe). Wenn ich meine Karte weniger von Hand OC, boostet sie höher :O


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2012)

Elloco schrieb:


> Also ich habe Haeven ein paar Stunden getestet mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen.
> Dabei fest gestellt, das wenn man Power Target und GPU offset auf Limit setzt, es keine VDDV und Gpu Clock drops mehr gibt. (siehe letztes Bild).
> Dabei laufen Clock und V auf max. Dadurch erreicht man nicht unbedingt das beste Ergebnis, und es kommt zu Bildfehlern bzw. Haeven abstürzt.
> Besser Power Target middle Einstellung und GPU takt Limit minus 5-10 Mhz.
> ...


 
beim heavenbench ist egal welche cpu du hast...bei 3dmark 06 bis 11 spielt es eine grosse rolle, vorallem im 06er


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

Wengen Der Cpu denke ich shcon das es einen minimalen unterschied aus macht, deswegen werd ich die benches mit meine i5-750@ 3Ghz o.ä. nochmals machen.

Ich habe heute den neuen Beta Treiber aufgespielt (304.xxx) und habe eine Performanceerhöhung gesehen  Ich komme auf 1278 Punke im Heaven mit 1300Mhz und 3700Mhz Ram Takt! 

Zum vergleich:
Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, habe ich diese Werte mit dem Alten Treiber mit +50Mhz GPU und +107Mhz Mehr erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

der neue 304.79 ? habe gerade den 304.48 installiert :O welcher ist da besser ?


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

Ja den 304.79
Normalerweise sind die neusten ja besser, bzw bringen mehr Performance, allerdigns besteht dann die Chance, dass Bugs im neuen sind die im alten nicht sind 
Und da es so oder so ein BETA Treiber ist kanns schon mal passieren, dass sich dort einge Fehler eingeschlichen haben


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

sagtmal, kann es sein das dieses "Framerate Target" ein FPS Killer ist? Ich beobachte nämlich das ich an stellen im Heaven Bench, an denen ich 60 fps habe (warschenlich auch mehr, aber ich habe ja noch immer dieses vsync problem..) die GPU Auslastung von 97 auf 70 runtergeht. Das bedeutet doch das sich die Graka runtertaktet um eben Strom zu sparen, weil sie ja nicht weiß das in nem Bench soviel fps wie möglich geragt sind?


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

Ja sollte ein FPS Killer sein,
Hast du im Treiber eingestellt , dass Vsync aus ist? und im HEaven selber?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

ja sowohl im Treiber als auch in den Benches  ist bei 3D Mark 11 genau das selbe


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

Hmm. vll solltest du im Treiber diese Optionn nachschauen wo man sie für einzelne anwendungen einstellt.

Kann man hier eigentlich auch Doc bzw. odt dateien hochladen , sodass diese andere User einsehen können?
Dann könnte ich meine Aufzeichnungen von meinen 4 std Benchmarck nacht hochladen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

LEUTE IHR GLAUBT ES NICHT!!!!!!!!! Ich hab mir den aktuellen Betatreiber runtergeladen, und das Vsync deaktiviert! UND ES HAT FUNKTIONIERT!! 

Hier mein Heaven Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das ok so? 

EDIT: wtf genau soviel Punkte wie Broow


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

Na wer sagts denn 

Mit was für Taktraten bist zu diesem Ergebniss gekommen?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

poooh mit dem üblichen  also +60 Mhz Core (kommt mir das nur so wenig vor? mehr ist einfach nicht drin ), und +630 Mhz Speicher


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> poooh mit dem üblichen  also +60 Mhz Core (kommt mir das nur so wenig vor? mehr ist einfach nicht drin ), und +630 Mhz Speicher


 Da unsere KArten verschieden boosten kann ich mich an diesem wert nicht orientieren   wenn deine Karte von ne 1250 Mhz Boost dan auf 1310Mhz kommt ist was anderes wie wenn ejtzt zu meinen 1176Mh boost die 60 Mhz dazu kommen 

Im übrigen: Neuer Rekord  
1305 Punkte mit 51,8 FPS - Allerdings mit Taktschwankungen da Auto lüfter und Case geschlossen (Temps bei ca 71 °C) 
TDP bei ca 78% 

 BETA Treiber 304.79


----------



## Lude969 (22. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Da unsere KArten verschieden boosten kann ich mich an diesem wert nicht orientieren   wenn deine Karte von ne 1250 Mhz Boost dan auf 1310Mhz kommt ist was anderes wie wenn ejtzt zu meinen 1176Mh boost die 60 Mhz dazu kommen
> 
> Im übrigen: Neuer Rekord
> 1305 Punkte mit 51,8 FPS - Allerdings mit Taktschwankungen da Auto lüfter und Case geschlossen (Temps bei ca 71 °C)
> ...



Gratz  

Ich muss mich echt nomma dran machen ich bleib bei ungefähr 1280 hängen aber so richtig hab ichs scho gar nimmer versucht 

Aber jetzt haste endlich die 1300


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

@Broow: Was hat das TDP Limit für einen Einfluss? Ich hab das auf die maximalen 145 % gestellt


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

zum Thema framelimiter. Habe ihna uch erst seid ein paar wochen da ich der Meinung bin ich habe lieber konstant 60fps wenn möglich anstelle von frame hoch und tiefs von 60- XX. Darum habe ich den Framelimiter im inspector auf 60fps gefixt und dank eines Tips aus dem Forum dazu noch vsync  aktiviert. Und kann sagen bf3 zb. läuft schöner. Konstant 60fps jedenfalls als ich es einmal mitgeplottet hatte mit dem msi afterburner und durch das zusätzliche vsync soll die bildwiederholrate besser abgestimmt sein was dem Bild ne besseres flüssigere Darstellung bescheinigt. Und ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir einbilde aber es kommt ruhiger und flüssiger vor.
Vieleicht mags ja mal jemand bestätigen und sagen wie seine Eindrücke sind. Davon ab merke ich nicht ob ich 45 oder 75fps habe bzw habs bisher nicht indem umfang gemerkt das  es mich gestört hat. Aber warum soll ich die Karte mit mehr als 60 fps rechnen lassen wenn sie dadurch ruhiger laufen kann.
Übrigens schöne heaven ergebnisse. Die Ramübertaktung bringt aber glaub ich in spielen nicht sooo viel, aber schön zu wissen das man die Karten in der Regel rammäßig gut übertakten kann.Glaub bei pcgh haben sie es mal getestet und dort wurd von frames im nachkommabereich geredet, aber ist sicher von spiel zu spiel unterschiedlich.
Binmal gespannt ob und wann ich mal den Drank verspüre meine Karte zu oc 
derTDP wert sagt wieviel strom sich die KArte nehmen darf. Habe bei mir maximal irgendwas in den 90er% bereich gehabt. Meine ist auf 100% gestellt im Asus tool also Standart allerdings ist bei der Top 100% was bei der non T mehr als 100% da hat Asus was im Bios verändert. Meine geht TDP auch "nur" bis 117% mit dem Asus tool.


----------



## Elloco (22. Juli 2012)

@InvisibleMilch guckmal hier test für deine GTX670 FTW 

click mich


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

hab ich schon gelesen 

seltsam ist das die da +90 Mhz Core einstellen können, im Endeffekt aber nicht mal Ansatzweise an meinen Boost Wert rankommen


----------



## Elloco (22. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Meine ist auf 100% gestellt im Asus tool also Standart allerdings ist bei der Top 100% was bei der non T mehr als 100% da hat Asus was im Bios verändert. Meine geht TDP auch "nur" bis 117% mit dem Asus tool.


 Nur zum verstehen...du meinst die Top ist BIOS mässig so eingestellt, dass obwohl beide im Power Target 100% stehen haben, hat die Top effektiv 105% und die Non Top 100%.
Das würde auch erklären warum deine bis 117% und meine bis 122% einstellbar ist.
PS. Die FTW ist von EVGA freigegegen bis 145%. Liegt nicht am Chip sondern BIOS.


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Ja das habe ich jedenfalls irgendwo mal gelesen. Das hat Asus laut bios schon vor eingestellt um die hohen Taktraten zu gewährleisten. Das deckt sich ja auch mit den 117 und 122 werten 
Sprich wenn du normal 105% einstellst, und 1137mhz takt einstellst , solltest du auf asus top Niveau sein. Der boost ist allerdings unterschiedlich. Meine ist ja eher nen schlechter booster wenn man es so nennen mag.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

ab wann ist es ein guter Boost ?


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Das muss jeder sehen . es gibt in meinen Augen keinen guten und schlechten boost, da ja alles über den Standart boost nen Geschenk ist. Bsp. Du kaufst dir ne Karte ne standart 670 die normal 915mhz hat und normal nen Boost von 980 mhz. Dann weißt du was du bekommst. Dann baust du sie ein und testest die Karte und stellst fest he meine Karte hat 1030mhz boost. Dann bist du doch sicher froh über 50mhz geschenkten takt den die KArte hat oder?
So gehts mir zb. mit meiner Karte. Sicher gibs Leute deren Karte ins Utopische boosten und das besser wie andere, aber so ist das und ob die Karten das stabil machen auch im sommer bei höheren Temps ist nen anderes Thema. Denn wenn die Temps zu hoch werden kanndie Karte auch weniger boosten, bei vielen passt das schon ab ca. 70 grad. 
Deswegen habe ich schlechter boost geschrieben, da es leute gibt die erwarten ne Standart 670 zu kaufen und dann der Meinung sind sie muss doch auf dasNiveau einer oc Karte boosten ohne das man selbst Hand anlegt.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

also kann ich mich mit 1250 glücklich schätzen ?


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Naja ob du glücklich damit bist musst du wissen. Weiß ja nicht was du für erwartungen hattest und hast. Schau doch einfach was die Karte für stockwerte von evga hat also takt und boost und schau was du jetzt hast ohne das du groß was machen musstest.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

also ohne das ich was gemacht habe, also @stock boostet sie auf 1170 Mhz


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

na dann ist es doch ok. EVGA gibt 1006mhz Takt und 1084mhz boost an. Also schau was deine mehr hat und freu dich


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

*FREU*


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (22. Juli 2012)

xD   
Aber bevor hier großes Smiley-Spaming los geht, würde ich sagen jetzt sind wieder Werte an der Reihe  

ASIC-Quality 100% - Palit JetStream - 1006Mhz - 1262Mhz *Rekord*  (allerdings bei Vollast instabil )

In Heaven habe ich 1215Mhz GPU-Takt Stabil, mit AVG-Framerates von 60,4 (1521 Punkte) bei Full-Settings mit 4xAA (CPU Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,3GHz). Die Temperatur geht bei Raumtemp. von 22,6° nicht über 75° und die Spannung geht höchstens auf 1175mV. TDP weiß ich nicht, hab mit NVinspector gemessen.


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich beruhigt das die Asic Quali doch fürn POPO ist. Aber sonst doch schöne Werte


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

@PrinceSkyWalker

du musst den Heaven mit 8x AA benchen  und wirklich alles auf maximal


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (22. Juli 2012)

Wieso ist jetzt die ASIC fürn popo?  Weil ne Palit 100% hat oder wie xD Die ASIC Quality ist außerdem nich für popo, habe sehr niedrigen Stromverbrauch (TDP bei Vollast und 12xxMhz nicht über 110% Durchschnitt etwa 100%) und die Spannung hab ich außerdem manuell hochgeregelt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Juli 2012)

Ich kündige fürs Ende der Woche mal eine gründliche Sanierung des ersten Posts an. Habe am Donnerstag meine letzte Prüfung, danach sollte das machbar sein


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Der Asic wert ansich nicht deiner ist fürn popo, nicht falsch Verstehen. Der Asic wert das denken viele sagt aus ob und wiegut sich ne Karte oc lässt. Er gibt aber nur an wie du richtig sagst wie hoch die Spanung bei welcher Leistung ungefähr ist labidar gesagt. Habe leute im forum gehabt die meinten ihre Karte hat 100% asic und die liess sich erheblich schlechter übertakten wie ne Karte mit 90% asic. Meine hat zb. 88,3%asi bekomme aber die 1215mhz ja auch bzw habe sie ja. Die leckströme sind nur bei niedrigeren asic werten höher was aber so gering ist das es in meinen augen unrelevant ist. Generell hat man also keine bzw keine spürbaren vor und nachteile, außer das die Karte etwas höhere spannung brauch beim oc wennman ne niedrigere asic hat.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (22. Juli 2012)

Achso du meintest die Übertaktbarkeit. Genau da haste Recht. Jeder Chip ist anders, wenn ein schlechterer 100% hat, kann ein besserer mit 90% trotzdem höher takten können. Aber wenn man theoretisch zwei exakt gleich gute Chips hätte, aber mit zwei verschiedenen ASIC-Werten, dann währe der mit höherem ASIC wahrscheinlich etwas besser zu OCen. Verstehste wie ichs mein  Aber so kommt es einfach auf die Güte der GPU an wie gut sie sich übertakten lässt.


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Naja wobei das man zwei gute chips erwischt ist wohl wie Lotto spielt. Aber ich weiß wie du meinst. Nen hoher Asic wert heußt nur weniger spannung bei der Leistung aber das ist so gering das ich den asic wert wie gesagt fürn popo finde


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (22. Juli 2012)

Und weniger Leckstrom, also stabilere Spannung/Stromversorgung, wobei es aber wirklich gering ist, da haste Recht.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

kann eine wakü einem schlechten chip helfen auf das niveau eines guten zu kommen?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (22. Juli 2012)

Nur wenn der Chip schlecht ist, weil die Kühlung/Temperatur schlecht ist.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

aber die temperatur kann doch auch bei nem guten chip zu hoch sein


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

nAJA DAS LIEGT DANN an der Kühlung und ne bessereKühlung bringt beim schlecht oc baren chip in der regel außer bessere temps nicht viel


----------



## Lude969 (22. Juli 2012)

Schlecht is die Kühlung ja auch nicht wenn du auf 100% fährst. Da wirds ja auch kühler nur nicht unbedingt besser vom Takt her.


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

So meine CPU bleibt jetzt auch mal schön auf 60°C nach erneuern der WMLP (Die alte war vertrocknet )

und dabei Den ganzen Rechner zerlegt und wieder neu zusamengesetzt. Und somit gleich den Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte verbessert, mal sehen wie war sie jetzt unter last wird


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

ist 60 ° nicht etwas viel ?


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

wo sollen 60°Czuviel sein? Du musst bedenken dabeiist der Lüfter Lautlos 
edit. ups sehe cpu ja 60 grad  ist naja nicht zuviel aber ich bekomme die bei 4ghz nie


----------



## Broow (22. Juli 2012)

Ich finde 60° Unter Prime Vollast nach 5 min super, zumal er nicht hörbar ist (deutlich leiser als vorher) und ich im Bios auf "silent" gestellt habe 

Aber zürück zum Thema


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

F**CK YEAH!

1324 PUNKTE IM HEAVEN BENCH!!!!  +60 Core, + 750 Speicher  

mein E-Phallus ist ein ganzes stück gewachsen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

ey nichts los hier


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juli 2012)

Und für diese Meldung einen Doppelpost? Für solche belanglosen Aussagen ist der Thread nicht da. Wenn du nichts Neues zum Thema beitragen kannst, dann poste doch einfach nichts. Rumspammen kannst du in der Rumpelkammer


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

ups 

Was ist denn eigentlich der Wetltrekord im Boosten unter LuKü?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (23. Juli 2012)

Gibts keinen glaub ich. Ich hab mal was von 1400Mhz Gigabyte gelesen, ist aber alles inoffiziell denke ich. Wahrscheinlich wird er aber dann hier im Thread entstehen, oder ist gar schon entstanden


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

naja glaub keiner hier vons uns hat LN2


----------



## Elloco (23. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Gibts keinen glaub ich. Ich hab mal was von 1400Mhz Gigabyte gelesen, ist aber alles inoffiziell denke ich. Wahrscheinlich wird er aber dann hier im Thread entstehen, oder ist gar schon entstanden


 Ich denke mal solange man nicht an der Spannungschraube drehen kann, wird das nix. 
Und das wird nur auf Karten gehen, die 6+8 polige Anschlüsse haben.
Das lustige ist bei der GTX670. Die lässt sich um locker 40% übertakten im Vergleich zum Referenzclock und die temps. 
bleiben im guten Bereich und die Karte läuft auch noch stabil.  Da wird eine Wakü überflüssig.


----------



## Tremonia (23. Juli 2012)

Schaffe mit meiner Gainward GTX 670 und verbautem Arctic Mono Plus stabile 1296 Boost und 3456 Memory.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

ab wieviel MHz ist es sinnlos den RAM zu oc? beim benchen stelle ich immer so um die + 650 Mhz ein was im endeffekt einen RAM takt von 3795 Mhz ergibt  sinnlos?


----------



## Tremonia (23. Juli 2012)

Das kannst du ja selber ausprobieren Lass doch einfach einmal mit +300 und ein weiteres Mal mit deinen +650MHz laufen. Wenn eine Punktedifferenz zu bemerken ist, dann war das RAM-OC nicht sinnlos.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

also im heaven sehe ich doch einen deutlichen unterschied  leider kriege ich den besch****en Core clock nicht über 1250 Mhz boost


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juli 2012)

RAM oc bringt nur in benchmarks ne große Steigerung ! In spielen nicht so viel! Davon ab ist RAM oc auch gefährlicher da der Speicher empfindlicher ist und wenn der abschmiert und Defekt ist dann richtig! Deswegen übertakten die Hersteller den RAM wenig bis garnicht!


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

joa also kaputt ist bis jetzt noch nichts :O nur wenn ich mehr als 650 Mhz Speicher mache, treten irgendwann im Bench gelbe quadrate auf und es freezt


----------



## Broow (23. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> joa also kaputt ist bis jetzt noch nichts :O nur wenn ich mehr als 650 Mhz Speicher mache, treten irgendwann im Bench gelbe quadrate auf und es freezt


 
Dann würd ich mal ganz schnell die Taktraten zurückdrehen


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

tu ich ja  auf 640 Mhz


----------



## Broow (23. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> tu ich ja  auf 640 Mhz


 Ich möchte imemr noch wissen mit was für Taktratne ud dies Punktzahl geschafft hast  Ist ja fast unmöglich mit 1250 Mhz, da ich mit 1340 Mhz und 3740 Mhz RAm nicht über 1309 Punkte hinaus komme


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

du meinst die 1324 Punkte ?


----------



## Broow (23. Juli 2012)

Ganz genau


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

muss ich noch mehr dazu sagen  das verzeit sie mir nie  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1386 Mhz Bosst raufgeprügelt  ein einziger lauf ging gut, danach konnte ich PC für 3 Stunden nicht mehr starten  

/epic


----------



## Broow (23. Juli 2012)

So ist das also  Hmm obs jetzt bie mir 60°c oder 50°C intressiert meine nicht die haut sich bei 1350 Mhz dan auch weg


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt, ich hoffe das das Kärtchen weniger nachtragend ist als meine Frau  noch so nen Lauf verzeit sie mir garantiert nicht nochmal


----------



## Elloco (23. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> RAM oc bringt nur in benchmarks ne große Steigerung ! In spielen nicht so viel! Davon ab ist RAM oc auch gefährlicher da der Speicher empfindlicher ist und wenn der abschmiert und Defekt ist dann richtig! Deswegen übertakten die Hersteller den RAM wenig bis garnicht!



Ausserdem sind die Speicher bei der GTX 670 nicht direkt gekühlt. Mir reichen meine 1015Mhz/boost 1215Mhz/ Speicher 6408Mhz. BF3 läuft wie ein Traum.
Manche erreichen hier ordentlich RAM takt! Haben alle den selben Hynix Speicher?


InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> 1386 Mhz Bosst raufgeprügelt  ein einziger lauf ging gut, danach konnte ich PC für 3 Stunden nicht mehr starten


 Was man nicht alles tut um mal erster zu sein!


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

bist doch nur neidisch auf meinen quad lüfter selbstbau settup


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juli 2012)

Also  muss gucken ob ich den Artikel finde da haben die was geschrieben wegen dem Speicher auf der 680/670. Die Hersteller übertakten ihn ja nur dezent , da dieser empfindlich ist. Wem das Risiko aber egal ist der solls machen. Wenn ich schon artefakte vom speicher oc bekomme dann ist das nen zeichen das da was nicht stimmt. Der Sommer mit höheren Temperaturen ist in Anmarsch da möchte ich nicht wissen wieviel Karten abdanken weil die Temps steigen.
Davon ab hat pcgh ja getestet und geschrieben das speicher oc in spielen nur wenig bringt. Wenn man das mit dem risiko verbindet dann wäre mir das Risiko das nicht wert.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

in spielen hab ich ihn ja nur auf +400 Mhz


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juli 2012)

Das ändert an dem Gesamtbild nix.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

naja...Bildfehler und Abstürtze sind ein Zeichen dafür das man es übertrieben hat. Deswegen stirbt aber die Karte nicht gleich. (auch wenn es natürlich immer ein Risiko gibt..) 

stefan kannst du vielleicht mal einen 3DMark 11 Run machen und hier posten? mich interessiert der Physiks Score..schlag mich damit schon den ganzen tag rum


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juli 2012)

Habe 3dmark 11 nicht mehr auf den Rechner.Aber hatte am 24.5 kurz nach dem Kauf der KArte nen run gemacht und hatte habe gereade auf den screen geschuat 8900 Punkte graphikscore und 5935 physical score. keine Top werte aber ich geb auf 3dmark 11 eh nen feuchten furz da mir da die cpu zuviel reinspielt.


----------



## Tremonia (23. Juli 2012)

@invisiblemilch:

hab für dich mal eben ne runde 3dmark 11 gebencht:

graphics score - 10434
physics score - 10049
combined score - 8603


insgesamt: 10159


2600k@ 4,8 ghz und gtx 670@ 1296 boost und 3456 memory.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

lol du hast so ziemlich EXAKT das selbe System und EXAKT das selbe Ergebniss  ich mache mich schon den ganzen tag schlau was es mit dem niedrigen Physics Score auf sich hat..wir, mit unseren i7 2600K @ 4,8 Ghz sollten eigentlich so um die 12000 Physics Punkte machen..aber gut das ich nicht der einzige bin  

danke übrigens


----------



## Tremonia (23. Juli 2012)

bist du dir sicher, dass wir 12.000 punkte haben sollten? hast du ne quelle?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

naja quelle..viele verschiedene Seiten...einfach googeln  ja etwas zwischen 11500 und 12000 sollte es schon sein laut vielen anderen Nutzern ( die das problem nicht haben) :


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juli 2012)

Also wenn du die Karte und nur die Karte vergleichen willst ist meiner Meinung nach Heaven Benchmark besser geeignet.Siehst ja wie sehr die Cpu reinspielt. Also ich habe 3dmark 11 wieder runtergeschmissen. Hatte es nur zum testen drauf ob die standart werte der KArte passen aber auch da ist Heaven besser. Und wichtiger ist für mich wie sie in Spielen wie BF3 ist. Da ist sie durchgängig auf 1215mhz ohne abfälle und das bei guten Temps und leiser LAutstärke.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

mir gefällt der 3 D mark besser :/ weil da eben das gesammt sStem.einfliesst und die Werte auch internationaler sind ^^


----------



## Lude969 (23. Juli 2012)

Also hab momentan nur max payne 3 drauf BF 3 in russich gefällt mir dann doch nicht so dort hab ich ma alles hochgeschraubt was ich so finden kann un die karte läuft mit 1200MHz ohne probleme. Das entspricht bei mir 95% offset turbo 122% und ram auf +400 (600 geht auch locker aber wegen dem hier beredetem möglichen Problemfall lass ichs bissl weiter unten laufen). Der Turbo war immer so gegen 80-100% unterwegs kp warum so tief aber mir wurscht es läuft flüssig und sieht gut aus  

noch ne Frage mit welchem programm kann man sich beim Spielen anzeigen lassen wie viel FPS man hat würde mich mal interessieren auch mal auf Stock laufen zu lassen ums OC zu testen.

gruß Lude969 und gute nacht


----------



## Tremonia (24. Juli 2012)

Mit welchem Tool hast du denn übertaktet? In der Regel ist diese Software auch fähig Daten während des Spielens in einem "ON-Screen-Display" anzuzeigen. Empfehlen würde ich hier zum Beispiel EVGA Precision. Unter der Schaltfläche Monitoring kannst du mit wenigen Klicks auswählen, was du ausgelesen haben möchtest.


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juli 2012)

Tremonia schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Tool hast du denn übertaktet? In der Regel ist diese Software auch fähig Daten während des Spielens in einem "ON-Screen-Display" anzuzeigen. Empfehlen würde ich hier zum Beispiel EVGA Precision. Unter der Schaltfläche Monitoring kannst du mit wenigen Klicks auswählen, was du ausgelesen haben möchtest.



Genau damit hab ich übertaktet. Werd morgen mal schaun das ich das zum laufen bekomm da ich gern im Spiel sehen würde was die Karte gerade so treibt. Ist Max Payne eigentlich geeignet die Graka mal richtig zu fordern? Da ich BF3 nur auf Russisch habe noch nie instaliert habe und es auch nicht tin werde  ind ob ichs mir nochmal auf deutsch hole steht in den Sternen.


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Juli 2012)

was ich nicht verstehe ist, das wenn ich ZB auf 1310 mhz takte und ich den msi kombuster laufen lasse laut nvidiainspector die karte bei 122%power target nur 75%power tdp nimmt aber dennoch im heaven zb abstürzt ! mache ich da immernoch was falsch? denn viel kann man doch eigentlich ganricht einstellen! nur warum stürzt die karte ab, wenn sie sich nichtmal die volle power nimmt die sie sich nehmen kann? denn 75%tdp sind ja nicht 100% und dementsprechend müßte die karte doch noch luft haben um sich die gebrauchte spannung zu nehmen


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht verstehe ist, das wenn ich ZB auf 1310 mhz takte und ich den msi kombuster laufen lasse laut nvidiainspector die karte bei 122%power target nur 75%power tdp nimmt aber dennoch im heaven zb abstürzt ! mache ich da immernoch was falsch? denn viel kann man doch eigentlich ganricht einstellen! nur warum stürzt die karte ab, wenn sie sich nichtmal die volle power nimmt die sie sich nehmen kann? denn 75%tdp sind ja nicht 100% und dementsprechend müßte die karte doch noch luft haben um sich die gebrauchte spannung zu nehmen



vieleicht sind ihr die 1310 zu viel was haste offset drin?

meine gebt auch nur bis offset +95 und bioost 122 was ungefähr 1250 entspricht 1280 geht schon meist nichtmshr und mir kackt heaven ab.


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Juli 2012)

meine geht ja ab werk im boost auf 1188mhz, offset nimm ich dann 122mhz ! nur die nimmt sich nur 75% tdp, bevor die abkackt sollte sie doch zumindest die volle tdp sich ziehen, oder nicht??? standard ist power target 100% und ich stelle das dann auf 112%, dazu halt 122mhz core


----------



## Tremonia (24. Juli 2012)

Du kannst doch dein russisisches BF3 durch die deutschen Sprachfiles ganz einfach "umlablen".


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> meine geht ja ab werk im boost auf 1188mhz, offset nimm ich dann 122mhz ! nur die nimmt sich nur 75% tdp, bevor die abkackt sollte sie doch zumindest die volle tdp sich ziehen, oder nicht??? standard ist power target 100% und ich stelle das dann auf 112%, dazu halt 122mhz core



denk offset wird zu viel sein. sobald sie saft zieht un versucht hochzutakten schmiert sie dir ab. wie gesagt ich kann offset auch nur  auf 95 sgellen wenn ich den boost ajf 122 hab mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Schmenki (24. Juli 2012)

@milch und @tremonia
Ich habe einen 2600k auf 4,5ghz und erreiche mit der 670@1277 Boost über 12000 Punkte.

Lg
Schmenki


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Juli 2012)

Komisch, ich komme auf 9.400 3DMark11-Pkte mit 2600k@4,2 Ghz und 670@1.277 Mhz.

Cinebenchwert >8.00 Pkte und HeavenBench ~1.200 Pkte sind aber im grünen Bereich. Im 3DMark-Vergleich mit ähnlichen Systemen bin ich im Mittelfeld.
Naja, Spiele laufen jedenfalls  

Edit: Hier macht die Stock 670 etwa 8.500 Pkte .


----------



## Lude969 (24. Juli 2012)

Hab heute mal mit MaxPayne3 getestet und die karte läuft wie gedacht und im Heaven schon getestet. 1215MHz liegen ständig an Boost auf 122% Ram hab ich mal auf +300 da ich unsicher bin ob +400 oder+600 sogar zu viel sind. denk das is ok ob mehr geht weiß ich nicht im heaven zumidnest nicht.

Das einzigste was ich gemerkt habe ist das die karte sehr warm wurde 73-75 Grad im offenen Gehäuse. Die automatic stand immer bei 50% hab jetzt per hand auf 60% und die Karte wurde keine 70grad mehr war. Die karte ist leicht aus dem offenen  Gehäuse zu hören aber wenig schlimm da ich ja eh mit headset spiele. Denk 55% hätten auch vollkommen gereicht. Ob ich weiter testen werde glaub ich nicht bin mit den Einstellungen zufrieden knapp über 1200MHz is denk ok würde sicher noch die 1250 packen aber naja außer paar Punkte in nem bench wird das nichts ändern.

gruß Lude969


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Juli 2012)

indem ich power target von standard 100% auf 94% reduziert hab konnte ich komischerweise 92MHz draufpacken im heaven bench, was ingame geht werd ich gleich mal testen! was komisch ist, das die anscheinend im bios ne temp bremse reingehauen haben, ab 70° fangen die taktzahlen an zu toggeln, d.h. gehen kurzfristig runter und nachdem die karte wieder unter 70° liegt gehen die taktraten wieder hoch! nachdem ich mal manuell den lüfter festgelegt hab läuft heaven durchgehend im boost auf 1280MHz durch


----------



## Tremonia (24. Juli 2012)

In dem folgenden Video wird das noch mal ganz gut deutlich:

Video: GPU-Boost auf Kepler bei hohen Temperaturen - ComputerBase

Ab wann eine Karte jedoch den Boost reduziert, ist sehr unterschiedlich. Manche bei 70° andere erst bei 80°.


----------



## Broow (25. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> indem ich power target von standard 100% auf 94% reduziert hab konnte ich komischerweise 92MHz draufpacken im heaven bench, was ingame geht werd ich gleich mal testen! was komisch ist, das die anscheinend im bios ne temp bremse reingehauen haben, ab 70° fangen die taktzahlen an zu toggeln, d.h. gehen kurzfristig runter und nachdem die karte wieder unter 70° liegt gehen die taktraten wieder hoch! nachdem ich mal manuell den lüfter festgelegt hab läuft heaven durchgehend im boost auf 1280MHz durch


 
Habe das selbe Phänomen bei meiner gigabyte! Ab 70°C purzel die GPU Taktraten und gehen kurz drauf wieder hoch, nachdem die Temps wieder gesunken sind 

wäre dafür , dass gigabyt für uns da was rausbringt um dies zu ändern  (Als ausrede kommt bestimmt wieder das Zeugs mit dem in wärmeren Ländern Bla Bla Bla....)


----------



## Nyuki (25. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Phänomen bei meiner gigabyte! Ab 70°C purzel die GPU Taktraten und gehen kurz drauf wieder hoch, nachdem die Temps wieder gesunken sind
> 
> wäre dafür , dass gigabyt für uns da was rausbringt um dies zu ändern  (Als ausrede kommt bestimmt wieder das Zeugs mit dem in wärmeren Ländern Bla Bla Bla....)



bei meiner Gigabyte nicht 

Egal wieviel Grad.Clock bleibt immer gleich auf Last !

Mach mal Bios Update. Obwohl mit F1 war auch kein Templimit bei mir wie auch mit F4 !


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juli 2012)

Hab zwar ne Asus aber die temps sind auch egal hab mit 65Grad oder mit 75Grad immer 1215 Boost anliegen.


----------



## Broow (25. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hab zwar ne Asus aber die temps sind auch egal hab mit 65Grad oder mit 75Grad immer 1215 Boost anliegen.


 Hmm. Mit 1215 Boost kom ich gar nicht erst auf 70 °C


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Hmm. Mit 1215 Boost kom ich gar nicht erst auf 70 °C


 
Angeber  Bin zu faul zum testen ob die karte auch mit weniger Boost mehr packt oder so sonst würd ich dir die Ohren langziehen  Ne spaß knapp über 1200 is ok^^


----------



## Broow (25. Juli 2012)

Beim Zocken lass ich sie auf Boost höhe @1176 Mhz , Da sie ab 70°C ja rutner takten und mein Case eh schon zu schlecht belüftet ist (73°C BF3  mit 50% Lüfter , allerdings auch imemr 100% load da Vsync aus, mit Vsync ca 67°C 

Und noch was:
Hab nun Meine CPu auf 3,6Ghz getaktet, und nohcmal gebencht mit meine Besten funktionierenden gebenchten werten --> keine /kaum veränderung, hab nur 7 Punkte mehr gemacht, und dazu komtm die schwnakung von +/-5 bei den benches


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juli 2012)

Vsync an/aus wassen der unterschied und was bewirkt es und wo stell ichs an oder aus?


----------



## Broow (25. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Vsync an/aus wassen der unterschied und was bewirkt es und wo stell ichs an oder aus?


 Vertikale synchronisation 
Ist es aus, dan tritt sogenantes Tearing ein. Manche sehen es manche nicht, und ich gehör zu denen , die es sehr gut sehen können. Das tritt meistens bei etwas schnelleren bewegungen auf. (Erfahrung: Bei CSS it es übel!)

Ist es angeschaltet,werden die Bilder, die berechnet werden synchronisiert und es tritt kein Tearing auf, als nützlicher Nebeneffekt werden die FPS auf 60 Limitiert (kommt glaub ich auf die Frequenz(Hz) des Monitors an).
Demnach --> Meine Karte hat anstatt z.B 80 Bilder nur 60 berechnet, wofür die GPU weniger Leistung braucht und somit auch weniger strom und das führt zu weniger abwärme 

Bei Fehlern korigiert mich bitte


----------



## stefan79gn (25. Juli 2012)

vsync machste in der nvidia einstellung anstellen. Habs in Verbindung mit dem framelimitter des nvidia inspectors auf 60fps gestellt und das bild ist ruhiger und auf 60fps gefixt. Das bedeutet das man keine so dollen schwankungen mehr hat, die karte arbeitet halt mit den eingestellten max. fps was die temp nicht so steigen lässt. Dazu vsync heißt das die bildfrequens mit den fps besser syncronisiert wird was ich als positiv empfinde bisher.
edit da wr jemand schneller


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juli 2012)

Ah dank euch habs jetzt auch mal einegstellt. nvidia->3D Einstellungen->Globale Einstellungen->Vertikale Syncro->Ein so hab ichs mal gemacht müsste passen oder? Und beim Evga Precision hab ich auch auf die 60 gestellt.


----------



## stefan79gn (25. Juli 2012)

ja genau. ich nutz allerdings den nvidia inspector aber ist ja ähnlich. Probier mal zb bf3 aus und kannst ja schreiben wie dein gefühl mit der Einstellung ist


----------



## Lude969 (25. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> ja genau. ich nutz allerdings den nvidia inspector aber ist ja ähnlich. Probier mal zb bf3 aus und kannst ja schreiben wie dein gefühl mit der Einstellung ist


 
Musses mir mal holen habs hier nur auf russisch und da isses mir zu viel arbeit das umstellen usw  aber werds ma bei MaxPayne3 versuchen aber erst morgen jetzt is Bubu zeit


----------



## Broow (25. Juli 2012)

Bei Battlefield merkt man das Tearing nicht so stark, liegt vll daran , dass esn icht so strukturiert ist wie CSS wo man dasb esser erkennen kann


----------



## cap82 (26. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah dank euch habs jetzt auch mal einegstellt. nvidia->3D Einstellungen->Globale Einstellungen->Vertikale Syncro->Ein so hab ichs mal gemacht müsste passen oder? Und beim Evga Precision hab ich auch auf die 60 gestellt.




Wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf: NVIDIA bietet die Option Adaptives Vsync an. Das bedeutet, dass unterhalb 60 fps das Vsync abgeschaltet wird. Denn der Nachteil, wenn Vsync immer an ist, ist der, dass man unter 60 fps eine Eingabeverzögerung (Mouse Lag) hat, und da besonders BF3 teilweise enorme Framedrops hat, kann ich dir das dort nur empfehlen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf: NVIDIA bietet die Option Adaptives Vsync an. Das bedeutet, dass unterhalb 60 fps das Vsync abgeschaltet wird. Denn der Nachteil, wenn Vsync immer an ist, ist der, dass man unter 60 fps eine Eingabeverzögerung (Mouse Lag) hat, und da besonders BF3 teilweise enorme Framedrops hat, kann ich dir das dort nur empfehlen.


 
Nicht unbedingt, denn mit leistungsstarker CPU(oder bzgl. Gpu mit den richtigen Einstellungen) fallen die fps nicht unter 60. 
Adaptives V-sync selbst ist nicht so flüssig wie V-sync + framelimiter.
Und apaptives v-sync funktioniert nicht mit framelimiter bzw. setzt der framelimiter das adaptive v-sync außer Kraft(jedenfalls mit Treiber 301.34 und MSI Afterburner Framelimiter).


----------



## cap82 (26. Juli 2012)

Muss ich mal testen, hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich habe jedenfalls mit meiner GTX 670 auf Oman noch drops bis 40 fps. Da ich hohe Gitterqualität fürs spotten brauche, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Juli 2012)

Das wird nicht an der Gitterquaylität liegen bzw. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der q9550@3,4Ghz minimale fps von 60 leistet. Kannst du auch testen, indem du Auflösung stark reduzierst - wenn dann die fps nicht auf 60 steigen, limitiert die CPU.
Lude969 hat einen 3570, mit dem sind schon eher 60 fps drin.
Ist von mir nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, hatte zuvor q6600@3,4 ghz.


----------



## Elloco (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte was ungewöhnliches mit V-Sync.
Ohne V-Sync habe ich selten unter 80 Frames, die Spannung pendelt meistens um 1,10 Volt, Power liegt so bei 96-98%, Temp. 63°C und GPU Clock ist am pendeln.( selten am limit)
Mit V-Sync liegt die Spannung permanent bei 1,175 Volt, Power so um die 80%, GPU Clock immer am Limit 1215 Mhz,aber GPU last nur 80%. Temp. 57- 60°C und dazu kommen heftige drops auf 30 Frames.
???


----------



## cap82 (26. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird nicht an der Gitterquaylität liegen bzw. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der q9550@3,4Ghz minimale fps von 60 leistet. Kannst du auch testen, indem du Auflösung stark reduzierst - wenn dann die fps nicht auf 60 steigen, limitiert die CPU.
> Lude969 hat einen 3570, mit dem sind schon eher 60 fps drin.
> Ist von mir nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, hatte zuvor q6600@3,4 ghz.



Doch, ich hab sogar an die 80 fps mit 4x MSAA und alles auf hoch ausser schatten, hbao und bewegungsunschärfe is immer aus.  Stelle ich gitterqualität auf niedrig, fallen die fps kaum unter 50, allerdings is spotten dann auf entfernung auch kaum mehr möglich. Die CPU schafft bei allem auf Low um die 100 fps.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Juli 2012)

@elloco
Vielleicht liegt es am Beta-Treiber 304.48.
Triple-Buffering scheint deaktiviert.


----------



## Lude969 (26. Juli 2012)

Was is Gitterqualität, spotten, tripple buffering usw? Hab grad nichts verstanden  Wäre nett grad ein zwei Stichpunkte muss keine riesen Erklärung sein.


----------



## cap82 (26. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:
			
		

> Was is Gitterqualität, spotten, tripple buffering usw? Hab grad nichts verstanden  Wäre nett grad ein zwei Stichpunkte muss keine riesen Erklärung sein.



Gitterqualität ist eine Grafikeinstellung in Battlefield 3, die die Darstellung von 3D objekten in der Entfernung reguliert.

Spotten ist die Sichtungsfunktion bzw. das Gegner markieren in Battlefield 3, dafür ist eine Hohe Gitterqualität nötig, da sonst auf deinem Bildschirm ab einer gewissen Entfernung keine Gegner mehr aufleuchten, auch wenn sie bereits markiert sind. 
Triple Buffering erklärt Wikipedia ganz gut: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreifachpufferung


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Doch, ich hab sogar an die 80 fps mit 4x MSAA und alles auf hoch ausser schatten, hbao und bewegungsunschärfe is immer aus.  Stelle ich gitterqualität auf niedrig, fallen die fps kaum unter 50, allerdings is spotten dann auf entfernung auch kaum mehr möglich. Die CPU schafft bei allem auf Low um die 100 fps.


 
Interessant, dass deine CPU 150 % schneller als mein q6600 sein soll.
Sprechen wir auch beide von 64 Player, bigmap und minimalen fps inmtten der Action? Selbst mein i72600 schafft keine 100 fps.


----------



## cap82 (26. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, dass deine CPU 150 % schneller als mein q6600 sein soll.
> Sprechen wir auch beide von 64 Player, bigmap und minimale fps? Selbst mein i72600 schafft keine 100 fps.



Also: bei minimalen Einstellungen hab ich 50-100 fps. Das is was meine CPU schafft. Mehr als die Werte ablesen kann ich nicht. Da ich keine 64er maps spiele, ist das benchen auf diesen für mich uninteressant. Ich teste immer auf den 32er karkand maps back to karkand und oman, das sind denke ich ziemlich fordernde. Ich hab mittlerweile meine settings soweit, dass ich eine CPU Auslastung zwischen 85% und 95% habe, und die GPU zwischen 80%-90% pendelt.


----------



## Lude969 (26. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:
			
		

> Gitterqualität ist eine Grafikeinstellung in Battlefield 3, die die Darstellung von 3D objekten in der Entfernung reguliert.
> 
> Spotten ist die Sichtungsfunktion bzw. das Gegner markieren in Battlefield 3, dafür ist eine Hohe Gitterqualität nötig, da sonst auf deinem Bildschirm ab einer gewissen Entfernung keine Gegner mehr aufleuchten, auch wenn sie bereits markiert sind.
> Triple Buffering erklärt Wikipedia ganz gut: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreifachpufferung



Super danke bin auf Arbeit mit Handy on sonst hätte ich schon Google angeworfen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also: bei minimalen Einstellungen hab ich 50-100 fps. Das is was meine CPU schafft. Mehr als die Werte ablesen kann ich nicht. Da ich keine 64er maps spiele, ist das benchen auf diesen für mich uninteressant. Ich teste immer auf den 32er karkand maps back to karkand und oman, das sind denke ich ziemlich fordernde. Ich hab mittlerweile meine settings soweit, dass ich eine CPU Auslastung zwischen 85% und 95% habe, und die GPU zwischen 80%-90% pendelt.


Ah da ist der Hund begraben 
Ich bin von BF3 im vollen Umfang ausgegangen  . Mit lediglich 32 Spielern wird die CPU natürlich entlastet, u.a. daher die höheren fps.
Ursprünglich ging es ja um V-sync und wenn 60 minimale fps anliegen, würde ich wie geschrieben, normales V-sync+framelimiter vorziehen.
Wenn die fps unter 60 fallen, ist adaptives v-sync sicher eine gute Alternative gegen tearing.


----------



## stefan79gn (26. Juli 2012)

So habe mal bei 32 grad Raumtemp crysis 2 auf Ultra gespielt. Man sieht schön die Temps und wie schnell der Lüfter dreht . Hatte mal geschaut in crysis hatte ich trotzd 100%tdp 104 % und dannhabe ich mal bf3 auf ultra gezockt, allerdings nur 24er server und dort wurd die Karte nur 63grad warm und max. 98-99% tdp. Crysis 2 zieht wohl mehr habe ich das gefühl. Framelimitter war bei beiden Games an per inspector und vsync per systemsteuerung


----------



## Elloco (26. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Framelimitter war bei beiden Games an per inspector und vsync per systemsteuerung



Habe eben den aktuellen Inspector geladen. Wenn man im Inspector Vsync einschaltet wird das automatisch in der Systemsteuerung aktiviert.

Heute Abend wird nochmal ordentlich getestet.


----------



## stefan79gn (26. Juli 2012)

ja der inspector macht nix anderes wie auf den treiber zuzugreifen und versteckete features zu aktivieren


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Juli 2012)

Sooo, ich werde mich nun mal hinsetzen und den ersten Post überarbeiten. Falls jemand Vorschläge hat, nur zu


----------



## Lude969 (26. Juli 2012)

Hier mal von mir die Werte:

Asic 100%- Asus GTX 670 DC2- 915MHz- 1225MHz

So sollte alles stimmen bin mit em Handy on da isses nen wenig kompliziert


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hier mal von mir die Werte:
> 
> Asic 100%- Asus GTX 670 DC2- 915MHz- 1225MHz
> 
> So sollte alles stimmen bin mit em Handy on da isses nen wenig kompliziert


 
Der Boost liegt so an, ohne dass du irgendwas verändert hast (Power Target oder Offset)? Das wäre selbst für die DC2T nen toller Wert @stock

EDIT: Erster Post überarbeitet. Morgen Heute gehts weiter


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Der Boost liegt so an, ohne dass du irgendwas verändert hast (Power Target oder Offset)? Das wäre selbst für die DC2T nen toller Wert @stock
> 
> EDIT: Erster Post überarbeitet. Morgen Heute gehts weiter



Oh sorry das sind die Oc werte. Ohne alles kommt sie glaub aus 1100MHz aber will ja nicht bescheißen un teste es heut abend nichmal und gebs dann durch.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2012)

*@Lude969:* was hast du denn deinem Kärtchen manuell gegeben? Ohne OC kommt meine DCII per Boost "nur" auf 1097Mhz (egal in welchem Game/Benchmark). Mir reicht das erstmal. Allerdings gehn die Temps in BF3@max und 28°C Raumtemperatur bei 45% Lüfter auch auf 77-78°C hoch, trotz HAF932... ich (und meine Graka) hätten nix dagegen, wenn es irgendwann wieder etwas kühler wird

Gruß


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> @Lude969: was hast du denn deinem Kärtchen manuell gegeben? Ohne OC kommt meine DCII per Boost "nur" auf 1097Mhz (egal in welchem Game/Benchmark). Mir reicht das erstmal. Allerdings gehn die Temps in BF3@max und 28°C Raumtemperatur bei 45% Lüfter auch auf 77-78°C hoch, trotz HAF932... ich (und meine Graka) hätten nix dagegen, wenn es irgendwann wieder etwas kühler wird
> 
> Gruß



Also @stock sins glaub so knapp 1100 also in dem dreh was du hast.

Wenn ich selbst hand anlege stell ich 122% boost, +95% offset ein damit komm ich knapp über 1200. Temps sind im Bench 70-72Grad.

100% Klappen dann schon nicht mehr ganz. Mal ja mal nein  Muss jetzt noch die Schritte zwischen 95-100% durchgehen aber bin zu faul da die 95% reiche wollte nur über die 1200. 

Hab aber bemerkt das wenn ich Max Payne 3 @Max spiel werden die Temps auch gern mal auf 75-78 Grad kp warum hier höher als im Heaven. Wenn ich momentan spiel stell ich momentan den Lüfter auf 50% da isses leise und die Temps sind unter 70Grad.


----------



## Tremonia (27. Juli 2012)

@lude:

Die Temperaturen können in Reallast (Spiele) häufig noch aus folgendem Grund etwas heißer sein: 

In Heaven wird fast ausschließlich die Grafikkarte belastet, während in jedem Spiel neben der hohen Grafikauslastung auch eine gewisse Prozessorauslastung zu verzeichnen ist. Wenn dein Prozessor bei diesen Temperaturen zur Zeit , sagen wir einfach mal 50°-60° erreicht, dann heizt dieser das gesamte System mit auf.


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

Stimmt daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht und das obwohl ich momentan mit offenem Gehäuse und 5 Gehäuselüftern spiele  aber alles eher schlecht als recht eingestellt.


----------



## cap82 (27. Juli 2012)

Bei offenem gehäuse bringen auch selbst 5 lüfter keinen ordentlichen luftstrom hin. Wie sieht dein gehäuseaufbau denn aus? Ich hab das alte Rebel 9, selbst gedämmt, alle kabel ordentlich verlegt, und ganze 2x120er gehäuselüfter. Einen vorne unten, einen hinten raus. der vordere läuft fest auf 800upm, der andere ist mit dem cpu lüfter gekoppelt. Netzeil oben zieht auch noch mit 140mm. Meine 670 windforce wird hier selbst bei 28 grad in der dachwohnung mit 1200mhz nur max 60 grad warm. Und mein gehäuse ist zu.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es schon komisch, dass Karten, die ähnlich hoch boosten, solche Unterschiede in den Temps aufweisen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Unterschiede nur auf ein anderes Gehäuse zurückzuführen sind. Ich vermute, dass bei einigen Karten die WLP einfach eingetrocknet ist. Ich hab momentan trotzdem keine Lust, an meiner Karte herumzubasteln.


----------



## Merkor (27. Juli 2012)

Das finde ich auch komisch. Ich lese selbst von 57 Grad unter Volllast bei Lüfter auf Auto und 28 Grad Zimmertemperatur. Ist doch physikalisch gar nicht möglich. ^^

Ich habe meine Asus Non-Top nun so eingestellt, dass sie bis 1215 MHz boostet. Da sie über 70 Grad warm wird, throttlet sie um 13 MHz und geht auf 1.162v. So bleibe ich aber immer noch über den psychologischen 1200. Weiterer Vorteil: Es liegt weniger Spannung an. Abnutzung sollte also geringer sein. Der Speicher läuft auf +500. Lüfter läuft auf Auto. Dazu muss ich den GPU Offset auf +95 und 117-122% Power Target stellen.


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juli 2012)

Also die Temps von Teilweise 78grad kannich bei der asus dcu zb. nicht verstehen. habe ja paar seiten zuvor mal nen bild gepostet wo ich 74grad bei crysis2 hatte auf ultra. tdp lag obwohl auf 100% bei 104% und Raum temp war bei über 30grad. 
Aber schaut mal hier da hat jemand mit ner zotac amp knapp 100% http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/228980-zotac-gtx-670-amp-max-temps.html
Es gehört zwar leider vieles hier nicht rein, aber find son gtx670 Laber Thread irgendwie ganz nice  -------------------> auf Klaro schiel


----------



## Tremonia (27. Juli 2012)

Die Temperaturen der Direct CU liegen laut offiziellem Testvideo von Asus bei ungefähr 72-75°. Werte von 57° oder Ähnlichem sind also komplett unrealistisch, falsch ausgelesen oder die Karte ist nicht richtig und lange genug ausgelastet worden.

GTX 670 DirectCU II Top Graphics Card Performance Overview - YouTube


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

Hab nen Bitfenix Shinobi. Alle kabel sind hinter der MB Wand verlegt. 1 Lüfter der vorne rein bläst hängt am mb der läuft glaub auf 700U und die restlichen 4 sind nochmals einer vorne, einer hinten, zwei oben. Laufen alle an ner Lüst. Mit glaub 700U. K2 kühlt den 3570k und der is auf leiseste Stufe mit dem höchsten ziel gesetzt. Habs Gehäuse auch nur offen weil mein Powerknopf nicht tut bzw ich zu blöd zum anschließen bin. Wenn alles mal funktioniert wird mal richtig auf die Temps geachtet.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

Tremonia schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen der Direct CU liegen laut offiziellem Testvideo von Asus bei ungefähr 72-75°. Werte von 57° oder Ähnlichem sind also komplett unrealistisch, falsch ausgelesen oder die Karte ist nicht richtig und lange genug ausgelastet worden.
> 
> GTX 670 DirectCU II Top Graphics Card Performance Overview - YouTube


 
Das kommt mir auch sehr suspekt, wenn z.B. Merkor schreibt, er hätte maximal 60 Grad, ohne ihm jetzt was zu unterstellen. Ich komme in Heaven mit Lüfter auf Auto auf 75 Grad, mit Lüfter auf 100% komme ich auch nicht unter 70.


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt mir auch sehr suspekt, wenn z.B. Merkor schreibt, er hätte maximal 60 Grad, ohne ihm jetzt was zu unterstellen. Ich komme in Heaven mit Lüfter auf Auto auf 75 Grad, mit Lüfter auf 100% komme ich auch nicht unter 70.



Mit lüfter auf 100% komm ich weit runter unter 60Grad ganz bestimmt da sogar Max Payne mit 65% die Karte unter 70 Grad lief.


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juli 2012)

Also um die 70 grad je nach Raum Temp sollten normal sein, mich wundert nur das face seine bei 78Grad ist mit ner non top wobei ich "nur" bei bf3 um die 70 habe. Das bedeutet das der Luftstrom im Gehäuse wirklich soviel auslacht. Denke es spielen viele viele Faktoren mit rein. Temps unter 60 grad find ich acuh zu wenig, es sei denn derjenige hat den Lüfter auf 100% und spielt weniger anspruchsvolle spiele mit framelimitter.


----------



## Elloco (27. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass bei einigen Karten die WLP einfach eingetrocknet ist. Ich hab momentan trotzdem keine Lust, an meiner Karte herumzubasteln.


Ist ne Arbeit von 10 minuten. 


Merkor schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch komisch. Ich lese selbst von 57  Grad unter Volllast bei Lüfter auf Auto und 28 Grad Zimmertemperatur.  Ist doch physikalisch gar nicht möglich. ^^
> Ich habe meine Asus Non-Top nun so eingestellt, dass sie bis 1215 MHz  boostet. Da sie über 70 Grad warm wird, throttlet sie um 13 MHz und geht  auf 1.162v. So bleibe ich aber immer noch über den psychologischen  1200. Weiterer Vorteil: Es liegt weniger Spannung an. Abnutzung sollte  also geringer sein. Der Speicher läuft auf +500. Lüfter läuft auf Auto.  Dazu muss ich den GPU Offset auf +95 und 117-122% Power Target  stellen.


Ich habe jetzt meine Non Top +100 offset also 1015Mhz Boost 1215Mhz. Und dazu V-Sync und Frame limiter auf 60. Gestern 3 Stunden BF3 dabei temps. 50-55°C. Ohne Limiter und V-Sync max 64°C.
Dazu solltet Ihr mit der Asus Karte aufpassen. Vier Rams liegen unter der Backplatte. Da kann sich auch Hitze stauen. 500/600 Mhz + sind schon heftig bei den Temperaturen.



Tremonia schrieb:


> @lude:
> In Heaven wird fast ausschließlich die Grafikkarte belastet, während in  jedem Spiel neben der hohen Grafikauslastung auch eine gewisse  Prozessorauslastung zu verzeichnen ist. Wenn dein Prozessor bei diesen  Temperaturen zur Zeit , sagen wir einfach mal 50°-60° erreicht, dann  heizt dieser das gesamte System mit auf.


Hängt davon ab welchen CPU Kühler man hat. Ich kühle ja mit einem Corsair Wasserkühler. Da geht die Hitze erst gar nicht ins Gehäuse.



Tremonia schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen der Direct CU liegen laut  offiziellem Testvideo von Asus bei ungefähr 72-75°. Werte von 57° oder  Ähnlichem sind also komplett unrealistisch, falsch ausgelesen oder die  Karte ist nicht richtig und lange genug ausgelastet worden.


 Mit neuer WLP, modifizierter Lüfterregelung, CPU WK und ordentlichem Luftstrom im Case geht das. Ich habe 3 x 140mm @700Rmp für den Case und 2 x 120mm @1000Rpm für CPU WK.


----------



## Tremonia (27. Juli 2012)

Wie viel eine Austausch der WLP helfen kann, vermag ich nciht genau zu sagen, dazu müsste ich es erst selbst testen. Auf Bilder kann man aber erkennen, dass Asus schon werksseitig ganz vernünftig gearbeitet hat, es ist sicherlich nicht die allerhochwertigste WLP, aber sie ganz gut aufgetragen. Ich denke mal, dass so etwas maximal 2-3° ausmachen könnte.

Wahrscheinlicher ist es daher, dass die Lüftersteuerung manuell auf das Maximum angehoben wurde, um diese Temperaturen zu erreichen, anders geht es schlicht nicht.

Die Gehäusebelüftung kann grundsätzlich einiges ausmachen, jedoch ist ein so hoher Temperaturabfall ausgeschlossen. Vor allem, da die Asus-Karte eine Lasttemperatur von ungefähr 70° anzustreben scheint. Ein positiver Luftstrom im Gehäuse bewirkt hier eher, dass die Karte mit niedrigeren RPM läuft, die Temperatur aber konstant bleibt (relativ).

In meinem, gerade für diese Art von Grafikkarten prädestinierten Gehäuse mit direktem Luftstrom durch gedrehtes Mainboard, macht eine extreme Luftzufuhr keinen großen Unterschied, wie oben beschrieben regeln dann die Lüfter der Grafikkarte einfach nur runter.


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

Was ich gemerkt habe ist das die Asus selbst wenn sie die 75Grad mal erreicht hatte selbst nicht hochdrehte auf z.b 55% denke erst  bei 80 rum wird hier ein wenig mehr umdrehung gegeben.


----------



## Merkor (27. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das kommt mir auch sehr suspekt, wenn z.B. Merkor schreibt, er hätte maximal 60 Grad, ohne ihm jetzt was zu unterstellen. Ich komme in Heaven mit Lüfter auf Auto auf 75 Grad, mit Lüfter auf 100% komme ich auch nicht unter 70.


 
Hab ich doch gar nicht. Hab in Games selber bis 78 Grad. 80 habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich habe das nur gelesen. Die Gigabyte scheinen tatsächlich kühler zu laufen. Asus hat ab Werk aber eine sehr wenig aggressive Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juli 2012)

bei der top kannman bei den Temperaturen eventuell über das neue Bios nachdenken. Damit hat man zwar 50mh weniger boost, was man durch etwas oc ausgleichen könnte, aber die Lüfterkurve ist etwas anders eingestellt, Bei mir waren es 5-6 grad. Wobei ich sagen muss bis 80 grad sollte es kein ding sein. Meine 470soc war bis 84 grad und das waren super Temps. Die Lüfter haben ja noch genügend luft nach oben


----------



## Elloco (27. Juli 2012)

@Tremonia...stimmt, ich habe etwa 3°C herausgeholt. Sieht erstmal wenig aus, aber WLP hatte ich noch da. Und die 10 min. Arbeit.
 Außerdem ist die von Asus verwendete WLP sehr fest und gummiartig.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen die Lüfterkurve etwas anzupassen. 
Wie man sieht, habe ich bei 70°C 60% Drehzahl und das wären 2300RPM. Für mich als Silent Fan ist das leise. Aber max. habe ich bis jetzt 56 % erreicht. 
Was 2100 RPM sind. Aber immer nur kurzfristig. Ansonsten laufen die Lüfter so bei 1800RPM im Spiel

Upp, schau zum Fenster. Beim mir ist schon Abkühlung da. Schön kalt und laut


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Juli 2012)

@ elloco welche karte hast du nochmal?Kam bisher bei 74grad auf 52% und ca. 1900rpm.


----------



## Elloco (27. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> @ elloco welche karte hast du nochmal?Kam bisher bei 74grad auf 52% und ca. 1900rpm.



Ich habe die Non Top. @1015/Boost 1215 Mhz + 1552 Ram. 
Die läuft auch problemlos mit +185 offset. Also 1100/ Boost 1295 Mhz. Aber brauche ich nicht. Und mein i7 870 wird da zur Bremse.

Gestern bei BF3 3 std. mit Framelimiter + Vsync. 1,05V + 80% Power, 80% GPU last und max. 57°C. Geil


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

Hat sich schon jemand den überarbeiteten ersten Post angesehen? Feedback und weiter Vorschläge erwünscht.


----------



## Elloco (27. Juli 2012)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand den überarbeiteten ersten Post angesehen? Feedback und weiter Vorschläge erwünscht.


 
Gefällt mir auch, immer schön pflegen.

Da ist ja auch einer der Standard 1277 Boost hat mit einer Gigaybte und nur 91% ASIC. Nicht schlecht !!!!

Bis denn


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Juli 2012)

Elloco schrieb:


> Ich habe die Non Top. @1015/Boost 1215 Mhz + 1552 Ram.
> Die läuft auch problemlos mit +185 offset. Also 1100/ Boost 1295 Mhz. Aber brauche ich nicht. Und mein i7 870 wird da zur Bremse.
> 
> Gestern bei BF3 3 std. mit Framelimiter + Vsync. 1,05V + 80% Power, 80% GPU last und max. 57°C. Geil


 

kann mir nicht vorstellen das der I7 870 zur bremse wird, der hat eigentlich noch genug dampf für die graka generation ! übertakten lässt der sich auch recht ordentlich mit einem guten kühler, von daher kann ich mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen das die cpu zur bremse wird, zumindest nicht bei der 670er

jemand ne ahnung was gigabyte für eine WLP nutzt, ob es sich lohnt diese evtl zu wechseln?


----------



## Nyuki (27. Juli 2012)

Hi Floppy.

Eher limitiert die 670 als der 870 !
Ich benutze Innovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat und konnte paar Grad gutmachen.
Unterschiedlich, Es gibt auch welche die Pads haben !Wenn WLP drauf ist, standard !


----------



## Merkor (27. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand den überarbeiteten ersten Post angesehen? Feedback und weiter Vorschläge erwünscht.


 
Hab noch mal nachgesehen. Meine Asus Non-Top boostet auch bei nicht-OC bis 1110. Mit +95 GPU Offset bin ich ja bei 1215. 100 % ASIC Quality stimmt aber. Bitte noch mal korrigieren. Danke!


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

Merkor schrieb:


> Hab noch mal nachgesehen. Meine Asus Non-Top boostet auch bei nicht-OC bis 1110. Mit +95 GPU Offset bin ich ja bei 1215. 100 % ASIC Quality stimmt aber. Bitte noch mal korrigieren. Danke!



Fixed, solltet ihr weitere Fehler entdecken, gebt mir Bescheid.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Juli 2012)

mein ich doch, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der i7 870 dicht macht ! also ich hab WLP drauf, pads sind auf den speichern ! wie wlp hab ich mal durch die arctic silver 5 ersetzt, aber zur zeit nicht besser bei den temparaturen draussen ! macht wirklich im moment null unterschied! oder gibts spezielle WLP für grakas???


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> mein ich doch, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der i7 870 dicht macht ! also ich hab WLP drauf, pads sind auf den speichern ! wie wlp hab ich mal durch die arctic silver 5 ersetzt, aber zur zeit nicht besser bei den temparaturen draussen ! macht wirklich im moment null unterschied! oder gibts spezielle WLP für grakas???


 
Es gibt keine speziell für einen Chip. Eine WLP muss nur gut die Wärme leiten, das ist alles


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Juli 2012)

dachte schon hätte nen fehler gemacht, aber liegt einfach nur am wetter die hohen temps


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Also um die 70 grad je nach Raum Temp sollten normal sein, mich wundert nur das face seine bei 78Grad ist mit ner non top wobei ich "nur" bei bf3 um die 70 habe. Das bedeutet das der Luftstrom im Gehäuse wirklich soviel auslacht.


So warm wurde meine GTX670 auch nur in BF3, bei D3 sind es z.B. höchstens 60°C. Gut, es könnte auch daran liegen, das ich den Luffi meiner DCII per Afterburner auf 40% gefixt habe. War wohl vom Accelero Extreme Plus meiner GTX480 etwas verwöhnt, da habe ich bei 44% in Games auch im Sommer nie die 65°C-Marke gesehn. Also entweder ich stelle wieder auf auto um oder fixier den Grakaluffi auf 50%, nur schön leise sollte die Pixelschleuder halt bleiben...

Gruß


----------



## Lude969 (27. Juli 2012)

Hey wollt nomma durchgeben meine Asus DC2 macht alles @Stock auf 1124MHz kannst ja eintragen wenn du magst den rest hatte ich ja gestern gepostet.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hey wollt nomma durchgeben meine Asus DC2 macht alles @Stock auf 1124MHz kannst ja eintragen wenn du magst den rest hatte ich ja gestern gepostet.


 
Die macht ja die selben Werte wie meine  Wie siehts mit Temps aus? Auch wenn du es mir schonmal gesagt hast, hier wird so viel erzählt


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Die macht ja die selben Werte wie meine  Wie siehts mit Temps aus? Auch wenn du es mir schonmal gesagt hast, hier wird so viel erzählt



Habs mir auch gedacht als ich ma schaun wollte wo ich so liege  

Wie warm genau kanns dir jetzt nicht sagen da ich ja noch mit offenem Gehäuse teste da mein Power Knopf nicht will  Kann morgen aber mal länger den bench laufen lassen und dann ma durchgeben was ich so an temps hab. 

Find den Fred mittlerweile am interessantesten les fast nur noch hier von meinen Abos  

Super Leute hier unterwegs keine Angeber alla meine Karte is die beste usw sondern super Tipps viel Hilfe usw echt top!


----------



## Elloco (28. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> *mein ich doch, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der i7 870 dicht macht !* also ich hab WLP drauf, pads sind auf den speichern ! wie wlp hab ich mal durch die arctic silver 5 ersetzt, aber zur zeit nicht besser bei den temparaturen draussen ! macht wirklich im moment null unterschied! oder gibts spezielle WLP für grakas???


Klar die GTX670 und der 870 passen gut zusammen. Wie ich eben gesehenhabe, wird die CPU grad mal 50 % belastet.
Aber wie schon erwähnt bin ich ein Silent Fan. Und der 870 ist ein richtiger Kampfhahn. Ocen tue ich den nicht mehr gern.
Und bei 1,3 Ghz GPU hätte ich lieber einen 2500/3570. Aber warte noch bis zur nächsten.

Es gibt schon ein paar gute WLP

Test hier lesen


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2012)

An alle Asus GTX670 DCII-Besitzer hier: ab welcher Lüfterdrehzahl ist denn eure Karte aus dem Case heraus hörbar? Würds ja gern selbst testen, nur bin ich z.Z. unterwegs (Urlaub) und schreibe vom Lappi...

Gruß


----------



## mrfloppy (28. Juli 2012)

sooo, hab mir mal wlp mit künstlichen diamanten bestelt, platz 3 in deinem link ! soll 4 ° unterschied machen zu meiner arctic silver5 ! dann bekommt cpu und gpu davon was


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Find den Fred mittlerweile am interessantesten les fast nur noch hier von meinen Abos
> 
> Super Leute hier unterwegs keine Angeber alla meine Karte is die beste usw sondern super Tipps viel Hilfe usw echt top!



Das Lob gebe ich gerne zurück. Ich freue mich auch, dass es hier einen freundlichen Umgang miteinander gibt 



facehugger schrieb:


> An alle Asus GTX670 DCII-Besitzer hier: ab welcher Lüfterdrehzahl ist denn eure Karte aus dem Case heraus hörbar? Würds ja gern selbst testen, nur bin ich z.Z. unterwegs (Urlaub) und schreibe vom Lappi...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass bis 50% bei mir nichts zu hören ist, und bis 60% (die ich beim Spielen nicht erreiche) nur minimalst hörbar ist. Was die Lautstärke betrifft, bin ich einfach zu 100% top zufrieden. Werde das ganze aber nochmal testen, bin momentan nicht am PC und möchte gerade nicht aufstehen 



Elloco schrieb:


> Klar die GTX670 und der 870 passen gut zusammen. Wie ich eben gesehenhabe, wird die CPU grad mal 50 % belastet.
> Aber wie schon erwähnt bin ich ein Silent Fan. Und der 870 ist ein richtiger Kampfhahn. Ocen tue ich den nicht mehr gern.
> Und bei 1,3 Ghz GPU hätte ich lieber einen 2500/3570. Aber warte noch bis zur nächsten.


 
Naja, bevor ich wieder einen Haufen Geld auf den Tisch legen würde für neue CPU und neues Board, würde ich eher die CPU ein wenig scheuen. Mit ein wenig OC spielt der alte i7 schon noch ganz oben mit, SMT hat er ja noch dazu. Ich persönlich rüste erst dann auf, wenns wirklich nicht mehr anders geht, denn dann weiß man auch, wofür man wieder ein paar Hundert Euro ausgegeben hat. Und da sind mir dann 50% Mehrleistung doch zu wenig für das Geld.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass bis 50% bei mir nichts zu hören ist, und bis 60% (die ich beim Spielen nicht erreiche) nur minimalst hörbar ist. Was die Lautstärke betrifft, bin ich einfach zu 100% top zufrieden. Werde das ganze aber nochmal testen, bin momentan nicht am PC und möchte gerade nicht aufstehen


Dank dir erstmal für die Info Natürlich musst du wegen mir nicht aufstehn... Ich denke, wenn ich wieder @Home bin, werde ich mich mal ans übertakten wagen. Mal schaun wie weit ich komme, mit 100Mhz mehr (also 1015 statt 915) wäre ich schon zufrieden. Dann mal sehn wie hoch sie boostet...

Gruß


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Dank dir erstmal für die Info Natürlich musst du wegen mir nicht aufstehn... Ich denke, wenn ich wieder @Home bin, werde ich mich mal ans übertakten wagen. Mal schaun wie weit ich komme, mit 100Mhz mehr (also 1015 statt 915) wäre ich schon zufrieden. Dann mal sehn wie hoch sie boostet...
> 
> Gruß



Normalerweise boostet die dann auch (maximal) diese 100MHz mehr (ausgehend vom maximalen Boost ohne manuelle Eingriffe).


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Normalerweise boostet die dann auch (maximal) diese 100MHz mehr (ausgehend vom maximalen Boost ohne manuelle Eingriffe).


Jap, probieren geht über studieren. Mir wäre halt wichtig, das sie dabei sehr leise bleibt *und* nicht zu heiß wird. Schaun mer mal... Ich werde natürlich hier über Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten.

Gruß


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Hi Facehugger, Also habe mal das Experiment gewagt und den Lüfter neulich manuell getestet ab wann er aus meinem antec 1200 leicht herrauszuhören ist. Kann die Aussage von 60% bestätigen. Die habe ich bisher auf Auto modus noch nie erreicht. 52% waren das höchste und da höre ich nix.


----------



## Elloco (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Hi Facehugger, Also habe mal das Experiment gewagt und den Lüfter neulich manuell getestet ab wann er aus meinem antec 1200 leicht herrauszuhören ist. Kann die Aussage von 60% bestätigen. Die habe ich bisher auf Auto modus noch nie erreicht. 52% waren das höchste und da höre ich nix.


 Sag ich doch. Das liegt an der Konstruktion der Lüfter. Weil sie keine nebengeräusche entwickeln. Man fängt an nur den Luftstrom zu hören ab etwa 61%-
P.S. habe gesehen das Du in einem anderen Thread dich informiert hast wegen Framelimiter und V-Sync. Also ich mag lieber V-Sync und 58 Bilder über den Limiter anstatt 60. Für mich deutlich ruhiger und flüssiger.


----------



## Elloco (28. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> sooo, hab mir mal wlp mit künstlichen diamanten bestelt, platz 3 in deinem link ! soll 4 ° unterschied machen zu meiner arctic silver5 ! dann bekommt cpu und gpu davon was


Sehr gut. Ich habe auf der Graka die Gelid Extreme. Und auf der CPU die Liquid Ultra Metal. Die darf aber nur auf Kühler die nicht aus Alu bestahen. Und Die Asus hat teilweise Alu und Kupfer auf der Kontaktfläche.


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Ja das mit dem limitter und den 58 FPs stimmt das es manche als flüssiger ansehen. Das muss jeder mal probieren. Der eine finds Super der andere merkt keinen Unterschied ! Die Funktion im inspector ist aber genial.
Habe gerade mal auf 58fps gestellt und werds nochmal intensiv testen. Mal gucken was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Infos Jungs Da kann man ja eigentlich getrost die Lüftersteuerung auf Auto belassen oder? Die etwas höheren Temps lagen wohl daran, das ich den Luffi meiner DCII auf 40% Drehkraft gefixt hatte (wie schon geschrieben...). 

Gruß


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

probiers mal aus, ne runde bf3 oder noch besser crysis 2 auf ultra und die daten auslesen. und bin sicher die temps sollten im rahmen bleiben und der lüfter von der geschwindigkeit auch


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2012)

Habe mit framelimiter 58 gerade noch mal getestet und das führt zu deutlichen Rucklern. Ist ja auch nachvollziehbar: V-Sync synchronisiert auf die hz Zahl des Monitors und die hz Zahl ist nunmal 60. Wenn der framelimiter nur 58 Bilder zur Verfügung stellt, fehlen der Synchronisation zwei Bilder pro Sekunde.
Richtig flüssig ist nur v-sync + framelimiter60(natürlich immer von 60 hz Monitor ausgehend). 
Und tätsächlich ist es auch so, dass 120 fps auf einem 60 hz Monitor ohne V-Sync deutlich flüssiger wirken als z.B.: 80 fps. Auch zu testen mit BF3, spielt mal mit hohen Einstellungen und mit 60-100 fps. Dann mal die Auflösung reduzieren, dass die fps über 120 liegen und der Unterschied wird deutlich.
Ich aktiviere Vsync + framelimiter60 deshalb nicht nur wegen tearing, sondern weil z.B.: ~80 fps vereinzelt winzige Ruckler aufweisen und/ oder Kanten von Objekten etc. oft nicht flüssig/ sauber dargestellt werden.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> probiers mal aus, ne runde bf3 oder noch besser crysis 2 auf ultra und die daten auslesen. und bin sicher die temps sollten im rahmen bleiben und der lüfter von der geschwindigkeit auch


Werde ich tun, sobald ich wieder @Home bin... Crysis 2 stresst noch mehr wie BF3?

Gruß


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

ok das kann sein, dankefür den Test, dann kann ich den fps limitter ja auf 60 lassen
@face ja schau paar seiten vor wo ich das pic vom auss tool hochgeladen habe. Das waren die werte von crysis 2. Die temps bekommeich in bf3 nicht bisher


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2012)

Was bringt es mir eigentlich, wenn ich den FPS-Limiter *und* Vsync benutze? Sollte nicht ein Tool ausreichen um die Bilder pro Sekunde zu begrenzen und so z.B. Strom in älteren Titeln zu sparen...

Gruß


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: GTX 670 OC/Boost-Sammelthread - Framelimiter + V-Sync*

Trotz V-Sync schwanken die fps zwischen etwa 59 und 61, dass führt bei vielen Spielen zu kleinen Aussetzern in der Synchronisation. Der Framelimiter60 stabilisiert zusätzlich die fps auf 60 und unterstützt somit V-Sync bei der Synchronisation auf 60 fps. Dadurch arbeitet die Synchronisation konstanter und das Bild wird ununterbrochen flüssig ausgegeben.

Oder anders erklärt: Die fps schwanken ja im Hintergrund zwischen z.b.: 70 und 110 fps. V-Sync muss nun die Bilder auf einen Nenner bringen - also 60 fps. 
Der Framelimiter60 liefert jedoch konstante 60 fps und deshalb hat es V-Sync sehr viel einfacher, die Bilder auf 60 zu synchronisieren. Dadurch arbeitet V-Sync quasi fehlerfrei bzw. deutlich effizienter.

Seit ich V-sync+framelimiter60 nutze, laufen alle Spiele(selbst Härtefälle) flüssig - kein Ruckeln, kein Zucken, keine Aussetzer. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass genug Leistung vorhanden ist und die fps nicht unter 60 fallen 
*Edit*: Funktioniert nur mit normalen V-Sync und nicht mit adaptiven V-Sync. Evtl. ein Problem des Treibers, aber Framelimiter hebt die adaptive Synchronisation auf und es kommt zu Tearing. Also Framelimiter nur in Verbindung mit dem normalen, altbekannten V-Sync verwenden.


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die macht ja die selben Werte wie meine  Wie siehts mit Temps aus? Auch wenn du es mir schonmal gesagt hast, hier wird so viel erzählt


 
Also bei gefühlten 30Grad und Luftfeuchte wie in Asien hab ich eben mit 10min Heaven bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung ungefähr 74-75Grad bei 55-57% Lüfterdrehzahl gehabt was mir sehr viel vorkommt aber bisher hatte ich immer nur abends gegen 20-21Uhr getestet. 

Mit Lüfter manuell auf 100% komm ich auf 69Grad 
Mit Lüfter manuell auf 60% komm ich auf 72-73Grad

*ABER* alles im offenen Gehäuse getestet also kein wirklicher Luftstrom. Muss echt langsam mal das problem Powerknopf in die hand nehmen...


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

kann N8mensch2 nur zustimmen genauso ist es.
@lude, die Temps sind normal also da soltest du dir bei den derzeitigen Temps sprich bei dir 30Grad keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Juli 2012)

mit 58 fps ruckelt alles, daß kann man sich nicht antun ! Sofort Augenkrebs


----------



## Tremonia (28. Juli 2012)

n8mensch2:

Stimme mit dir überein, wer einmal mit v-sync gespielt hat, der kann nie wieder ohne. Das dem entgegenstehende Problem ist nur eben ein großes Anforderungsprofil an deine Hardware. Wenn BF3, Crysis 1 und 2 auf höchsten Einstellungen in Full-HD oder höher laufen sollen, ohne dabei die 60 fps zu unterschreiten (bei Crysis 1 und Warhead sind es 50), dann kommt man leider mit einer Single-GPU kaum aus. Klar kann man die meiste Zeit dieses Niveau erreichen, jedoch sind Frameeinbrüche immer wieder zu bemerken. Wer also wirklich 100% der Zeit 60 fps erreichen möchte, der kommt dann auch nicht um ein SLI/CF-System herum.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Juli 2012)

Tremonia schrieb:


> n8mensch2:
> 
> Stimme mit dir überein, wer einmal mit v-sync gespielt hat, der kann nie wieder ohne. Das dem entgegenstehende Problem ist nur eben ein großes Anforderungsprofil an deine Hardware. Wenn BF3, Crysis 1 und 2 auf höchsten Einstellungen in Full-HD oder höher laufen sollen, ohne dabei die 60 fps zu unterschreiten (bei Crysis 1 und Warhead sind es 50), dann kommt man leider mit einer Single-GPU kaum aus. Klar kann man die meiste Zeit dieses Niveau erreichen, jedoch sind Frameeinbrüche immer wieder zu bemerken. Wer also wirklich 100% der Zeit 60 fps erreichen möchte, der kommt dann auch nicht um ein SLI/CF-System herum.



Das ist ja das schöne daran, das man kein Sli/Microruckler gespann dafür brauch wenn man weiß wie^^
Ich halte bei BF3 permanent 60 Fps.Nun , ohne Framelimiter ist es so das bei manchen stellen er 60 fps anzeigt aber es langsamer leicht ruckliger wird obwohl 60 fps konstant da sind.Mit Framelimiter und Vsync passiert das nicht ! Erstaunlich !!!


----------



## Tremonia (28. Juli 2012)

@nyuki:

Das musst du mir mal erklären, wie das funktionieren soll. In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? Einstellungen modifiziert? Dass BF3 in jeglichen Situationen (1080 p, ultra-preset) nicht unter 60fps droppt, ist schlicht nicht möglich mit einer Single-GPU.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Juli 2012)

ja ein wenig modifiziert, mit einem Fxaa Injector von DazzZ der gleichzeitig die Kanten noch besser glättet und weniger Leistung frisst wie auch Cfg/ini Tweak und noch ein paar sachen^^ ! .Trotzdem bleibt die Qualität gleich - besser als Standard. Full Hd Ultra !!!

Wie gesagt man braucht kein Sli/Crossfire gespann für Spiele !!!

Edit.Ich konnte Bf3 Standard immer manchmal WE und Nachts spielen.Da es mir nicht gehört und ich zu geizig bis das mir anzuschaffen.
Nun habe ich seit paar Tagen einen Gutschein von Mmoga bekommen.Da ich unteranderm dort seit Jahren auch mein Virtuelle Währung verkaufe, haben die mir einen Gutschein geschenkt + % für ausserordentliche Dienste 
Hab nun BF3 LE + Premium für LAU und kann nun ausgiebig testen.Was ich vorher nur bedingt machen konnte^^


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

@nyuki das mit dem fxaa injector kannst du mir das gern per pn genauer erklären hat mich neugierig gemacht. Danke schonmal


----------



## Broow (28. Juli 2012)

Hab hier n "kleines" Problemchen mit meiner GTX670 :/ 
HAb sie auf die Standardsetting OHNE OC (& Auto Lüfter) und das Teil geht, obwohl ich nur im Inet Surfe und n bischen ,it CPU-Z etc. rumschaue auf 980Mhz & 3005Mhz Speicher und somit auf 20%Power anstatt 8%
das stört mich 
an was könnte das liegen?

EDIT: Ich kenne nur den FXAA injector von danoc1 (ist hier im Forum glaube ich)


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Hast du vieleicht im Browser Hardwarebeschleunigung an? Ansonsten was für tools laufen im hintergrund?


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Also bei gefühlten 30Grad und Luftfeuchte wie in Asien hab ich eben mit 10min Heaven bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung ungefähr 74-75Grad bei 55-57% Lüfterdrehzahl gehabt was mir sehr viel vorkommt aber bisher hatte ich immer nur abends gegen 20-21Uhr getestet.
> 
> Mit Lüfter manuell auf 100% komm ich auf 69Grad
> Mit Lüfter manuell auf 60% komm ich auf 72-73Grad
> ...


 
Das deckt sich im Großen und Ganzen mit meinen Werten, Danke dafür.


----------



## Broow (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Hast du vieleicht im Browser Hardwarebeschleunigung an? Ansonsten was für tools laufen im hintergrund?


 
Ja ist an. Aber ich bin nuir im Facebook & Forum hier, Flash werbung hab ich auch blockiert, also wo sollte man hiern och was beschleunigen? 

Allgemein Prozesse im Taskmanager oder die, die unten in der Taskbar zu erkennen sind? (CoreTemp,Afterburner,Norton,Appsuite,BrowserAnimisotor,Nvidia Center)


----------



## Elloco (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> @nyuki das mit dem fxaa injector kannst du mir das gern per pn genauer erklären hat mich neugierig gemacht. Danke schonmal


 
Bei YouTube gibt es genug Videos als Vergleich. In BF3 hat FXAA gegen MSAA keine Chance. In Max Payne 3 z.B. sieht  FXAA besser aus.


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

schalt doch mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus und schau nochmal ob sich was ändert. und eventuell schließe mal der reihe nach hintergrundtools nach dem Auschluß verfahren.


----------



## Merkor (28. Juli 2012)

@Klarostorix: Ich muss meinen Asus Non-Top Boost-Wert noch mal korrigieren. Sie boostet auch bis 1124. War im Urlaub und konnte das nicht testen. Nun habe ich es nachgeholt.

Ich hätte noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag: Kannst du die Leute per PN anschreiben, von denen die ASIC Quality nicht bekannt ist? So würde das ganze etwas repräsentativer werden.

Täusche ich mich oder haben Besitzer mit geringerer ASIC Quality höhere Boosts?http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5878-klarostorix.html


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Ne das mit der Asic quali ist unabhängig vom boost. Das problem ist seitdem es in gpuz die Funktion asic wert auslesen gibt, machen vielzuviel Leute was an dem wert fest. Selbst wenn er was wichtiges bezüglich boost/oc aussagen würde, wäre der Unterschied von 70-100% eher marginal und nicht der rede wert. Am besten sieht man es bei der 500er Serie von Nvidia und der 7000er serie von amd. Da gabs Asic werte von teilweise unter 70% und der Unterschied von einer Karte mit menetwegen 70% asic wert und 98% asic wert war verschwindend gering. Wenn zb die mit dem "schlechten" asic wert 1,1v für 1ghz brauch brauchd ie mit dem guten asci wert 1,11v für 1ghz. Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich mittlerweile doch am überlegen, ob nicht doch eine Radeon 7970 die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre...


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bin ich mittlerweile doch am überlegen, ob nicht doch eine Radeon 7970 die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre...



Was wieso das? Hatte auch oft mit ner 7970 geliebäugelt wegen den krasses OC werten aber im großen und ganzen war mir ne NVidia doch lieber.

Ma noch ne Frage. Wie stellt man die ganzen Grafikoptionen für Spiele ein? Die von euch beschriebenen MMFA haha kp wie se heißen


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Naja die 7970 ist ne super Karte auch ich bin nen Fan, mich hatte der PReis meiner lieblingsmodelle und das spulenfieprisiko abgeschreckt, Die asus dcu7970 t oder non t find ich nice und die vapor x von sapphire. Da würd ich meine top sogar fast gegen tauschen. Aber Bei den 7970 modellen bekommtman nicht so leise custommodelle wobei leise ja relativ ist oder man muß die lüfterkurve anpassen, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

Das Spulenfliepen davor hatte ich auch nen wenig bammel. Wenn dann hätte es bei mir die Sapphiere 7970 gegeben.


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Bin am überlegen ob ich im Marktplatz nen thread eröffne wo ich meine asus 670 im tausch gegen ne 7970dcu2t oder die neue 7970capor x im tausch anbiete. Aber das wird wohl niemand machen . Anderseits muss ich zugeben bin ich eigendlich zufirden was Leistung,Lautstärke,Temperatur etc. angeht. MMh das ist dieser haben wollen effekt wie bei kleinen jungs glaube ich.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2012)

Lt. PCGH explodiert auch der Stromverbrauch, sobald die Spannung der 7970 erhöht wird und dann verbraucht die Karte über 100 Watt mehr als eine 680 OC. 
Außerdem spielt wohl in der Praxis kaum eine Rolle, ob eine Karte etwas schneller ist oder nicht. Die Leistung und der Vram meiner 670 reichen mir völlig. Die Chips schaffen so oder so keine 60 fps mehr, wenn die Einstellungen übertrieben hoch sind und mehr als 2 GB Vram belegt werden wollen. Und ich spiele JustCause2, Mafia2 oder Metro33 sehr gerne mit Physx  . Adaptives V-sync für Spiele mit CPU Limit ist auch 
Für mich wird erst wieder eine Karte interessant, wenn 50-100 % mehr Leistung anliegen. Von den ganzen Konsolenportierungen bzw. Multiplattformspielen mal abgesehen, die am Ende nur paar dx11 Effekte drüber programmiert bekommen. Das Grundgerüst kann den Konsolenkompromiss nicht verleugnen. Von daher erst mal neue Konsolengeneration abwarten


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

Naja der Stromverbrauch is mir persönlich egal wenn ich Leistung will fordert das halt seinen Preis, is bei allem so. Aber alleine die vielen Karten mit Spulenfliepen usw war mur schon en Dorn im Auge. Vorallem is die Asus ja mal richtig leise was will man mehr. Meine altr Evga GTS 8800 640MB war zwar auch leise aber im vergleich zu Asus is doch nen Unterschied merkbar. Vorallem hat mein alter C2D E6600 mehr lärm gemacht als alles andere. 

Ich persönlich bleib bei meiner 670  Muss nur noch rausfinden wie ich die ganzen Grafikeinstellungen mache


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

wo ich N8mensch sein post lese muss ich gestehen er hat einfach mal recht  Mir persöhnlich ist der Stromverbrauch schon wichtig(freu mich immer wenn ich meinen Stromverbrauch sehe 
Dazu kommt sowas wie frmaleimitter übern nvidia inspector und die Tatsache ob nen spiel 56 oder 62 fps hat mir egal ist weil ich kein menshc bin der im shootergame 100fps haben muss werd ich meine 670 wohl behalten. Die ist ja wennman die Leifererwartung sieht eh fast wie goldstaub


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:
			
		

> wo ich N8mensch sein post lese muss ich gestehen er hat einfach mal recht  Mir persöhnlich ist der Stromverbrauch schon wichtig(freu mich immer wenn ich meinen Stromverbrauch sehe
> Dazu kommt sowas wie frmaleimitter übern nvidia inspector und die Tatsache ob nen spiel 56 oder 62 fps hat mir egal ist weil ich kein menshc bin der im shootergame 100fps haben muss werd ich meine 670 wohl behalten. Die ist ja wennman die Leifererwartung sieht eh fast wie goldstaub



So gehört sich das. Das gute StUck schön behalten  

Klar freu jch mich auch auf meine Stromrechnug aber die paar Stunden zocken und der Verbrauch aufs Jahr gerechnet da lass ich lieber mal ne Stunde den 2m Plasma aus (wenn ich einen hätte)  

N8Mensch's Meinung kann man so unterschreiben. Bis unsere Graka die Luft ausgeht werden erstmal wieder 2-3 Jahre locker vergehen und wer wie ich nicht immer volle Leistung braucht sicher auch 4 Jahre ruhe vor einem Neukauf habe


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Bis unsere Graka die Luft ausgeht werden erstmal wieder 2-3 Jahre locker vergehen und wer wie ich nicht immer volle Leistung braucht sicher auch 4 Jahre ruhe vor einem Neukauf habe



Da kann man dir kaum widersprechen


----------



## Elloco (28. Juli 2012)

@N8Mensch2 bin voll deiner Meinung. Vor zwei, drei Jahren hätten wir uns für so eine Karte den Arm rausgerissen.
Und freu schon auf Metro LL, und hoffentlich bald Mafia 3.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2012)

Die allgemeine Zustimmung freut mich 
Ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen, Spiele laufen alle wunderbar. Und das würde sich mit 7970 oder 680 wohl nicht ändern


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

was ist denn mit der KArte aus deiner sig? also der 690?


----------



## Nyuki (28. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich mittlerweile doch am überlegen, ob nicht doch eine Radeon 7970 die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre...


 
Es kommt drauf an was du spielst.Ich hatte mir eine für 314 Euro bestellt vor einem Monat+ Saphire 1 GHZ 7970.Die war so laut am Fiepen das, daß überhaupt kein spaß gemacht hat die erstmal einzustellen Treiber etc.
Aber ich bin mir sicher im Oc zustand würde die niemals meine , eine 670 GTX schlagen.Auch in den Favorisierten Games nicht !

Cu


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der KArte aus deiner sig? also der 690?



Die wird nur für PhysX genutzt


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

ne 690 für den Preis, ui echt nen glückstreffer.


----------



## Lude969 (28. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:
			
		

> ne 690 für den Preis, ui echt nen glückstreffer.



Weiß nich nicht ob ichse hergegeben hätte auch nicht bei so nem Gewinn  

Auf der anderen Seite alles richtig gemacht ne 670 reicht ja genausogut für 90% der Anwendungen.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte es auch so gemacht: 690 verkaufen, Graka im 400€-Segment rein in den Rechner und dazu noch ne schöne 512GB-SSD


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Juli 2012)

Naja bf3 fordert nunmal mehr. Noch mehr fordern tut meiner Erfahrung nach crysis2.


----------



## Elloco (28. Juli 2012)

So...habe eben 10 Std. Movie Park hinter mir und im Briefkasten: neue PCGH.
Titelthemen: Grafikkarte leiser machen und flüssiges spielen ohne Ruckler inkl. Problemfäll BF3.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. Juli 2012)

Na wie hoch gehen die temps denn?


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2012)

Im Luxx gehen die ersten BIOS-Mods mit erhöhter Spannung um.


----------



## Lude969 (29. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Im Luxx gehen die ersten BIOS-Mods mit erhöhter Spannung um.



Und was bringen die Karten damit? 

Bin als am überlegen ob ich jetzt OC da ja die Karte für fast alles reicht oder erst wenn die Karte an ihre Limit kommt. Es lockt aber irgendwie  Spannung wüdde ich auch nur soweit erhöhen wonman zu 100% sagen kann es passiert nichts.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2012)

Hier ab Post 2524 kannst du es nachlesen


----------



## Elloco (29. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Im Luxx gehen die ersten BIOS-Mods mit erhöhter Spannung um.


 Da kauft man irgendwie die Katze im Sack. Mit dem NiBiTor kann man das Bios auch selber editieren.
Aber ist mir zu heikel wegen der Garantie. Außerdem sind die Gigabyte Karten klar im Vorteil wegen den 6+8 Anschlüßen.
Für mich habe ich genug Leistung. Habe einen gesehen, der hat die Asus GTX680-DC2T mit 1200Mhz Boost
und kommt auf 1200 Points im Haeven. Da bin ich drüber.


----------



## Lude969 (30. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ab Post 2524 kannst du es nachlesen



Also zwei drei haben es ja getestet und sind wieder zurück weil sie nur 50MHz drauf bekommen haben.

Dafür soll die Karte aber ordentlich an Temps zugelegt haben.

Hab auch desöfteren gelesen das bei der Asus schon so 0,05 mehr an Saft anliegt als die Programme anzeigen. 

Also ich bin mit meiner Asus zufrieden ist nicht die beste und keine Gurke. Komme ja knapp über 1200MHz und im Heaven an knappe 3000 Punkte ran das reicht. Solange so nen Bios nicht ohne Probleme +100MHz bringt bei gleichen oder vernünftigen Temperaturen bleibt bei mir alles gleich


----------



## cap82 (30. Juli 2012)

Welche einstellungen benutzt man denn im Heaven Bencch?


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juli 2012)

ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews   im link seite 20 dort steht welche einstellungen. seite 6 sind vergleichswerte


----------



## Lude969 (30. Juli 2012)

Hab grad mal die Gehäuselüftung anpassen müssen dabei is mir aufgefallen die stark die Graka die biege macht. Weiß nicht ob das auf dem Bild richtig rüber kommt aber nach hinten hängt sie richtig durch. Is das irgendwie bedenklich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juli 2012)

also solange du keine gewichte drann hängst, den pc ständig zu irgendwelchen lanpartys schleppst ist das kein thema. vernünftig die slotblende hast du ja festgeschraubt oder? Meine 470soc war auch nicht gerade leicht und hing etwas aber da gabs nach über einem jahr immer noch keine probleme


----------



## Lude969 (30. Juli 2012)

Nene bau gerade ein wenig das Büro um und dann kommt der Pc auf einen Fleck und wird nur noch zum putzen mal bewegt. Dann brauch ich mir mal keine Sorgen zu machen sah aber schon echt ein wenig heftig aus.


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal die Gehäuselüftung anpassen müssen dabei is mir aufgefallen die stark die Graka die biege macht. Weiß nicht ob das auf dem Bild richtig rüber kommt aber nach hinten hängt sie richtig durch. Is das irgendwie bedenklich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dachte ich mir auch. Hab meine dann später einfach aufgehangen
Alternativ kann man die auch Stützen(Version#1). Im Bild ist beides zu sehen. Natürlich noch alles Profi-sion, ne hübschere Lösung folgt, wobei es wohl beim erhängen bleibt. Finde auch die 6pol Anschlüsse nervig, weil man mit den Händen nicht an die Hacken kommt, sofern man die Stecker abziehen will. Da war ich von meiner Phantom, mit ihrem Metallrahmen, stabileres und umgänglicheres gewohnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (30. Juli 2012)

Also mir is wegen so nem Durchhängen meine XFX 5850 BE verreckt.

Als professionelle Abhilfe gibts dafür den Power Jack: http://www.google.de/search?q=power...&tbo=u&ei=p1EWULvFFYmF4gTq_IHoAw&ved=0CG4QrQQ

Is einfach ne Stütze von unten.

Ich hab mir sowas ähnliches selber gebastelt, weil mir der Power Jack zu klobig war. 
Einfach ein Kunststoffröhrchen, 2 Muttern reingedrückt, und die passende Schraube mit dazu.
Mit Stütze funktioniert die alte Karte noch in Vadders Rechner.

Kann heut mittag mal en foto machen.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. Juli 2012)

Naja im grunde was soll bei den hetigen Karten defekt gehen? Die meisten karten werden ja an der lsotblende verschraubt und stecken im slot drinnen. Das alleine soltle ja wenn man wie gesagt nicht den pc dauernt von a nach p trägt halten. Wie gesagt habs ja bei meiner alten 470 auch gehabt. Sicher fühlt man sich besser und man kann zb. mit nem kabelstrap ne art aufhängung bauen. Nur unter normal umständen soltle es auch so gehen. Leider gibs aber wie ich lese auch einzelfälle wo was passierte.


----------



## cap82 (30. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews   im link seite 20 dort steht welche einstellungen. seite 6 sind vergleichswerte


 
Also ich denke mit dem Ergebnis kann man leben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Boost war 1202/3206 während des Benchmark.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mit dem Ergebnis kann man leben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Takt legt deine Karte (maximal) im Heaven an?


----------



## cap82 (31. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich bei 1247/3252. Mehr punkte werdens aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## jupph (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie hoch boosten eure GTX 670er?*

Gerade eben ist meine Palit GTX 670 Jetstream eingetroffen.

Palit Jetstream
Asic: 100%
Boost: 1176MHz @ standard


Boost overclocked: 1228MHz (power limit 120%; CoreClock +50MHz)


btw: meine alte GTX 480 hatte eine Asic von 48% und lief bis zum Ableben mit 880 MHz. Irgendwie freue ich mich natürlich über die 100%. Aber was auszusagen, hat das wirklich nicht immer.


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2012)

Habe jetzt auch mal Hand an meine GTX670 DCII gelegt: CoreClock +105Mhz, Boost liegt in BF3 bei durchgängig 1202Mhz. Und das bei 50% Lüfter (nicht aus dem Case heraus hörbar) und 68°C. Ich denke, ich kann erstmal ganz zufrieden sein

Gruß


----------



## stefan79gn (31. Juli 2012)

Schöne Werte !! @ Face habe doch gesagt bis 60% lautlos


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> @ Face habe doch gesagt bis 60% lautlos


Jap, da war ich mit meinen 40% wohl etwas zu vorsichtig und deswegen auch die hohen Temps (bis zu 79°C) unter Last... Nun sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus Zudem haben wir Sommer!

Gruß


----------



## cap82 (31. Juli 2012)

Hmm, meine Windforce läuft auf 40% bei 55-60 grad @1247/3252


----------



## Elloco (31. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hmm, meine Windforce läuft auf 40% bei 55-60 grad @1247/3252


 
das liegt daran, dass bei der Asus die Drehzahl von 10 bis 40 % konstant gleich bleibt. 1100 RPM. Vielleicht hast du ein anderes Drehzahlspektrum.
Bei 60% habe ich 2200 RPM und bei 80% 3150 rpm.  
Wieviel habt Ihr den mit euren Gigabyte, Palit, Zotac  etc?


----------



## jupph (31. Juli 2012)

Palit Jetstream

Lüftergeschwindigkeit
 30% =   930 RPM (nicht hörbar)
 40% = 1350 RPM (ganz leicht hörbar)
 50% = 1560 RPM (deutlich hörbar)
 75% = 2400 RPM (nervig laut)
 90% = 2910 RPM (Daniel Düsentrieb)

Seltsamer Weise kann ich sie mit dem Afterburner nicht manuell auf 100% einstellen. Geht nur bis 90.
Ab 75% erinnert sie mich an meine HTPC HD5750 mit SingleSlot-Kühlung. Will sagen ein lautes Lüfterrauschen.


----------



## facehugger (31. Juli 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hmm, meine Windforce läuft auf 40% bei 55-60 grad @1247/3252


Ich denke, die etwas höheren Temps bei der Asus DCII sind der Preis für die leiseste GTX670 ab Werk

Gruß


----------



## Broow (31. Juli 2012)

Bei Der gigabyte sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen so :
25% -840RPM(unhörbar)
40% -1830RPM(kaum hörbar)
60% -3270RPM(Gut hörbar/etwas nervig)
80% -4270RPM(deutlich hörbar/nervig)
100%-4680RPM(Turbinen-like)

Zu beachten: Habe ein Silten System (muss manchmal überlegen/genau hinhören ob der überhaupt läuft, wenn Bildschirm aus ist - Lüfter Manuel runtergestelt(Case))
Wenn diese aufgedreht werden sind die 60% auch kaum rauszuhören & unter headset eh nicht warnehmbar, dazu kommt sie bei mir unter Auto einstellungen maximal an die 55%


----------



## Elloco (31. Juli 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Bei Der gigabyte sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen so :
> 25% -840RPM(unhörbar)
> 40% -1830RPM(kaum hörbar)
> 60% -3270RPM(Gut hörbar/etwas nervig)
> ...


 
Ja kein Wunder, dass die Gigabyte so viel kühler ist bei 40%. 1830 Rpm zu 1100 Rpm(Asus).
Also die Gigabyte hat ein ziemlich gutes Kühlkonzept. 
Der Kühlkörper ist etwas länger. 3 Lüfter. RAM Speicher alle PCB innenseite mit Heatsink.Vielleicht  deshalb so hohe RAM Taktraten.


----------



## Elloco (31. Juli 2012)

Ahso ja...Asus!
40% 1100RPM unhörbar
45% 1380RPM     "
50% 1680RPM     "
55% 1980RPM     "
60% 2280RPM minimal, sehr leise
65% 2520RPM hörbar, je nachdem von wo man hört
70% 2790RPM deutlich hörbar


----------



## cap82 (31. Juli 2012)

Dafür hat sie deren 3 Lüfter 

Aber stimmt schon, ist bis jetzt die kühlste Karte, die ich mein Eigen nennen durfte.
Meine dreht übrigens bei 40% mit 1950U/Min.

OT: Hier nochmal ein Bild der Graka-Stütze, die ich mir gebastelt hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2012)

Elloco schrieb:


> Ahso ja...Asus!
> 40% 1100RPM unhörbar
> 45% 1380RPM "
> 50% 1680RPM "
> ...



Na ja, sagen könnte man: 
Die ASUS ist bis ca. 45% Lüfterdrehzahl selbst in einem Silent-System unhörbar, ab dann jedoch minimal zu vernehmen. Darunter macht es geräuschtechnisch keinen Unterschied, die Lüfter agieren stets lautlos...


----------



## stefan79gn (31. Juli 2012)

die Asus ist im Normalen System selbst bis 59% leise bis unhörbar. Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an was man als silent bezeichnet. Mein Antec 1200 hat nen grundrauschen da höre ich erst ab 60 % etwas. alles drunter ist selbst bei oggenem case nicht wahrnehmbar. Wer seinem kopf natürlich ins case steckt hört sicher nen leichtes rauschen


----------



## OCKing (1. August 2012)

Hi,
nach Tagen langen Google nach einer 670GTX, hat die Gigabyte im übertakten die Nase vorn. Auch wenn es nur 1% sind, oft aber viel mehr 
Damit meine ich das viel mehr Menschen mit einer Gigabyte 670 weiter kommen als andere Hersteller.
Die Qualität ist echt spitzenklasse von Gigabyte. Rundum ein dominierendes Kraftpaket!

Seit gestern hab ich sie und es hat sich alles bestätigt. Dank alles einer Freundin die sich in dem Milieu auskennt.


----------



## jupph (1. August 2012)

Eine Freundin die sich in diesem verruchten Milieu auskennt?
Das ist beneidenswert. 

Hast du schon ausgetestet was die Karte overlockingtechnisch mitmacht?


----------



## Elloco (1. August 2012)

OCKing schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach Tagen langen Google nach einer 670GTX, hat die Gigabyte im übertakten die Nase vorn. Auch wenn es nur 1% sind, oft aber viel mehr
> Damit meine ich das viel mehr Menschen mit einer Gigabyte 670 weiter kommen als andere Hersteller.


Klar, die hat schon gute OC Gene. Chinesin unter den 670. 
Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die GB wohl die am meisten verkaufte 670 ist. Deshalb viel mehr Feedback als z.B. mit der Asus, die schon wieder bis ende August nicht lieferbar ist.
Und über oc meiner Asus brauche ich nicht meckern. Bringt in Spielen 1300 MHz wenn sie muss. Ob jetzt 50 MHz mehr ist mir nicht wichtig.


----------



## Broow (1. August 2012)

Bin auch froh, dass ich die Gigabyte genommen hab (anstatt Palit) 
Allerdings muss ich zusehen, dass ich in der Casewand ein Gitter reinbau, sodass die abwärme raus geht, sonst kpommt die karte schon ma über 70°C ...


----------



## Klarostorix (1. August 2012)

und ich brauch mehr Geld: neuer CPU-Kühler, neues Case und ne dicke SSD wollen gekauft werden


----------



## Broow (1. August 2012)

SSds sind doch Erschwninglich geworden, hab im Winter noch fast das Doppelte gezahlt


----------



## Lude969 (1. August 2012)

Hab bei 100 fuer die samsung zugegriffen. Diesen monat gibts dann noch ne 200er auch samsung geh ich von aus außer ich erwische nen schnäppchen


----------



## Klarostorix (1. August 2012)

M4gic schrieb:


> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ADATA/Premier_Pro_SP900_2,5_SSD_128_GB/988420/?
> 
> Schnapper


 
Mir kommt kein Sandfurz ins Haus


----------



## Lude969 (1. August 2012)

M4gic schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ADATA/Premier_Pro_SP900_2,5_SSD_128_GB/988420/?
> 
> Schnapper



Letzte woche war die 256GB für den gleichen Preis ~65euro bei Amazon drin hatte mir 4 bestellt aber wurde stoniert  

Werd mir ne samsung holen hab die als 120GB ausführung und bin echt zufrieden. Vom preis her nicht sehr viel teurer glaub.


----------



## OCKing (5. August 2012)

Gigabyte 670 gtx Oc
100 % Asic
980 - 1294 MHZ
Die Karte ist von einer Freundin. Sie hat für mich bestellt.
Hier sind ja noch einige die BF3 spielen.
Ihr könnt mir auch pm. Wenn ich in Battlefield frage, da kommen unterschiedliche Antworten. Die einen sagen das, daß normal ist und ein effekt ist, die anderen wiederum sagen das sie das nicht haben. Das alles mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten.

Bf3 & 670 gtx - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/229827-bf3-670-gtx-hilfe-vid.html


----------



## stefan79gn (5. August 2012)

Wie weit hast du sie denn übertaktet weil das sind ja keine originalwerte von 980mhz auf 1294mhz mit boost.


----------



## OCKing (5. August 2012)

der boost geht bis 1294 mhz in spielen ohne übertaktung


----------



## stefan79gn (5. August 2012)

Also sowas glaub ich erst wennich es sehe , Habe auf diversen Seiten Divere Leute mit Ihren Karten im Referenz design und mit oc gesehen. Und niemand kam bisher mit ner 670 mit Standarttakt auf knapp 1300 mhz boost. Die meisten schaffen dies nochnicht mal mit übertaktung bzw müssen schon den Grundtakt auf über 1100mhz übertakten damit sie auf knapp 1300mhz kommen. Und deine soll dies ohne übertaktung schaffen? Glaub ich nur mit screens sorry.


----------



## OCKing (5. August 2012)

übertaktet habe ich nocht nicht versucht. Werde ich aber noch.


----------



## stefan79gn (5. August 2012)

ja wie gesagt ich glaub deinen angegebenen boost auch erst wenn ich es sehe vorher nicht ohne Beweise


----------



## stefan79gn (7. August 2012)

Ja was sollen auch für beweise kommen wenns nihct geht. Die Gigabyte Windforce hätte ich auch gerne die Standard ohne eigenes OC bis knapp 1300mhz boostet.


----------



## Lude969 (7. August 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was sollen auch für beweise kommen wenns nihct geht. Die Gigabyte Windforce hätte ich auch gerne die Standard ohne eigenes OC bis knapp 1300mhz boostet.



Wer hätte die nicht gerne


----------



## Naix (7. August 2012)

kann es sein das es egal ist wie hoch man das power limit einstellt? Weil meine gigabyte 670 oc läuft egal welchen takt ich einstelle mit max 78 PL.

So wie ich das sehe kann man bei der 600 reihe also nix tun die karte mit hoheren takt stabiel zu bekommen, meine kackt bei 1070Mhz baseclock und 1235Mhz Boost ab, core voltage erhöhen bringt ja leider nix.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. August 2012)

das powerlimit steigt zb auch wie ich beobachtet habe an wenn zb die lüfter etc. höher drehen . Also wenndu im hochsommer spielst zb probier mal crysis 2 aus auf ultra, da lag bei mir das pl bei 104 % obwohl nur 100 eingestellt ist. auch wenn die lüfter schneller drehen steigt es minimal. Das pl sagt wohl aus wieviel strom die karte zieht. In vielen fällen brauch mans aber nicht erhöhen stimmt.


----------



## Naix (7. August 2012)

dann lohnt sich für mich keine wakü für die graka da das teil nie wärme als 61 grad wird und ohne vcore erhöhung wirds auch nicht nötig besser zu kühlen


----------



## stefan79gn (7. August 2012)

ja in bf3 mit framelimitter auf 60fps habe ich auch so mitte 60 grad. probier mal crysis 2 da habe ich den eindruck das spiel fordert die karte mehr.


----------



## Naix (7. August 2012)

macht auch nichts aus sind max. auch nur 61 grad,gibts vieleicht schon voltmods oder so ich mein was macht ein extremübertakter


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. August 2012)

Wenn ich das Powerlimit nicht erhöhe, boostet meine Karte bei Übertaktung nicht hoch.
Steht deshalb auf 122 und geht in anspruchsvollen Spielen bis 130 %


----------



## stefan79gn (7. August 2012)

Jede KArte ist anders da jeder Hersteller anders 100% definiert. Bei meiner Asus dc2t sind 100% zb was bei der non T105 % sind. Dafür kann ich meine auch nur bis 117% einstellen mit dem Asus tool. Die non t geht glaub ich bis 122%. Habe ingame bisher nur 98-99% gehabt außer bei bf3 wo es über 30 grad waren. Da ging sie auf 104% und 74Grad bei 52% lüfter ca. Also Es gibt tatsächlich karten die  müssen nen höheren tdp haben besonders bei oc andere halt nicht. Selbst wenn ich meine auf 110% stelle geht der boost nur bis 1215 und die tdp auslastung bis max. 99% in zb bf3. Denke der höhere tdp lag damit zusammen das die Lüfter auch schneller drehten bei crysis2 waren es  dort ca. 52% . Normal bei bf3 sind die im 40er bereich.


----------



## Broow (7. August 2012)

Bei der Gigabyte  hat man genug Strom reserven, komme nur ganz selten an die 80% ran  Dann kommt noch die möglichkeit das um 11% zu erhöhen 

Werd mal schauen was die sagen, die das Bios flashen der Gigabyte (news) udn es vll auch wagen


----------



## Naix (7. August 2012)

Gibts jetzt ne Möglichkeit die Spannung zu erhöhen um höhere stabiele takraten zu erreichen per biosmod oder so was


----------



## Broow (7. August 2012)

Naix schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt ne Möglichkeit die Spannung zu erhöhen um höhere stabiele takraten zu erreichen per biosmod oder so was


 
Nein, meines wissens nach isst 1,175v die Maximale Spannung bei allen 670ern


----------



## Klarostorix (7. August 2012)

Naix schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt ne Möglichkeit die Spannung zu erhöhen um höhere stabiele takraten zu erreichen per biosmod oder so was


 
Kuck mal:



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Im Luxx gehen die ersten BIOS-Mods mit erhöhter Spannung um.





Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hier  ab Post 2524 kannst du es nachlesen


----------



## Naix (7. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Kuck mal:



Ok danke ist leider ein 680 v mod der anscheinend nicht viel bringt da wart ich lieber noch auf ein 670 vmod


----------



## Klarostorix (7. August 2012)

Wenn du bis zu den neuesten Posts weiterliest, findest du auch 670-Mods... Du musst halt selber dich ein wenig einlesen, man kann dir nicht alles vorkauen...


----------



## Naix (8. August 2012)

Oh sorry hab das dann leider nicht gesehn


----------



## Broow (8. August 2012)

Hab ich jetz auch mal bissl gelesen 

Also wen nder von 1280 auf 1350 kommt we hoch komm ich dann, wenn ich ohne schon fast auf die 1350 komm ?


----------



## Nyuki (8. August 2012)

Mit dem F4 Bios und dem neuen Treiber gehts richtig ab.

1367/3679, wird irgendwie immer schneller 

das Poste ich Ranklist^^


----------



## Broow (8. August 2012)

Okay, überredet, werd mich die Tage mal etwas einlesen, was Bios flashen angeht


----------



## mrfloppy (8. August 2012)

was fürn neuer treiber??? F4 bios ist doch schon länger draussen


----------



## Nyuki (8. August 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> was fürn neuer treiber??? F4 bios ist doch schon länger draussen



Ja, mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das ich mit den Takt-raten noch höher komme, vorerst. Ich habe mein Backup F1 draufgespielt und kam nicht so hoch.
Der neue Treiber 305.53 ist verbugt NVIDIA 305.53 driver
Einfach mal überall googlen da findet man schon einiges was bei mir auch zutrifft. Bringt aber bisschen mehr Leistung beim Benchen.8 Punkte mehr bei Heaven 

Mit F1 1335 Mhz max. bei Heaven, bei 1337 abbruch mitten im Bench
Mit F4 1367 Mhz max. bei Heaven, bei 1372 abbruch.
ohne Probleme 10 läufe durch mit same Treiber

jetzt bin ich bei 3DMark11 und komme bis 1380 jetzt schon.Aber wenn Heaven bei 1372 mir fehler anzeigt lass ich es lieber bevor es KABOOM macht. Heaven zieht mehr als 3D Mark. War bei fast allen meinen Karten so. Obwohl ich es oft vernachlässicht habe.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. August 2012)

was heißt denn verbuggt, welche nachteile hat der neue treiber denn? nö bei mir bringt das garnichts, habs jetzt ausprobiert! ich komme nicht wirklich höher, keine ahnung ob es an der karte liegt oder irgendwas am system stört was den treiber zum absturz bringt


----------



## Combi (16. August 2012)

evga gtx 670 superclocked 4gb

asics 96,6%

coretakt 1002 mhz

boost 1178 mhz

temp idle 28 grad
temp vollast 41 grad

(wakü,1080er mora,240er und 360er radi)

ich liebe evga^^


----------



## Nyuki (20. August 2012)

@ combi 
und dein max. Oc Boost mit Wakü?

OC Thread:
Ich habe nun Wochen getestet und gespielt. World of Tanks und BF3. 
Wenn man alles Tests, sich anschaut wie auch wenn neue Karten mit einem geringen höhern Takt erscheinen und dann als konkurent gegen die älter antritt oder gegen eine wenig höhere getaktete, sind bei 50-70 Mhz+ immer in tests 3-10 Frames und mehr zu sehen.
Mit meiner zweiten 670 GTX Monster Karte merke ich einen richtigen Unterschied zwischen Stock 1202 und 1327 sprich +125 Mhz. Die Frames sinken einfach nicht mehr auf 59 oder 57 kurz. Aber allgemein mit 1327/7200 läuft alles viel gemscheidiger ohne miniruckler duchr leichte Fps drops weil genau die Mhz fehlen um das zu verhindern. Ich hab den Boost nun auf 1150 gestellt und die Frames bei BF3 sinken oft auf 55 Fps. Allgemein wenn man dann auch nicht auf die Fps schaut, zuviele miniruckler durch Fps drops. 
Habe mir MSI 670gtx PE / wieder 670 gtx oc Gigabyte wie auch / Asus 670 DCII bestellt da meine aktuelle wieder verkauft ist. Oc ist schon was feines und bringt ne menge, gerade dann wenn man überdurchschnittliche Ergebsnisse erzielen kann.


----------



## Rohstoff (23. August 2012)

ASUS GTX 670 DCII (non Top)

Asic 93,8%
Max Boost 1084 MHz


----------



## Broow (23. August 2012)

Jetzt kommt hier vll mal weider ein bischen Leben rein


----------



## Lude969 (23. August 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt hier vll mal weider ein bischen Leben rein


 
Glaub nich jeder hat mittlerweile sein Ziel/Höchstwerte erreicht und irgendwie kommen keine "neuen"  

Und über irgendwas neues gibts auch nicht zu dieskutieren  leider....

Aber trotz allem noch mein lieblingsfred


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2012)

Ich hab noch kein bissl OC betrieben, die Karte reicht so einfach aus


----------



## Lude969 (24. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch kein bissl OC betrieben, die Karte reicht so einfach aus



Stimmt auch


----------



## Nyuki (24. August 2012)

Wer es glaubt^^


----------



## Klarostorix (24. August 2012)

Wie sind denn die Benches von PCGH zu interpretieren? Entsprechen die Benches dem Basistakt von 915MHz oder dem garantierten Boost von 980MHz?


----------



## facehugger (24. August 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Wer es glaubt^^


Och, es kommt immer auf die Ansprüche des einzelnen an. Und meine DCII hat mir in Full-HD auch @stock sehr gut ausgereicht Das sie jetzt per Boost über 1200Mhz rennt, ist nur meiner Neugier geschuldet. Ausgereizt ist sie aber glaube ich noch nicht. Wozu auch? Alles läuft, wie es soll...

Gruß


----------



## Broow (25. August 2012)

Ist bei mir das gleiche, ich hab mein Maximal werte erreicht beim OC, und auf standard reicht es auch locker, nur vll hab ich mal lust mit dem neuen Bios + Treiber Nyuki auf die Versen zu kommen  aber dazu zu wenig zeit und lust gerade


----------



## CupcakeFactory (28. August 2012)

Hab meine seit heute (die zweite... Erste war defekt).
Ist die Gigabyte GeForce GTX670 OC mit Windforce 3X Kühler.

Hab in EVGA Precision den GPU Clock Offset um 50MHZ angehoben mit 100% Power Target.
Jetzt boostet sie bei BF3 auf 1200mhz hoch 

Memory Clock hab ich um 100mhz angehoben.

Läuft unter BF3 sowie MSI Kombuster butterweich


----------



## Broow (28. August 2012)

lass doch mal paar mal durch den Heaven laufen udn schua ob du meine oder noch besser Nyukis Taktraten kanacken kannst


----------



## CupcakeFactory (28. August 2012)

Heaven nur ungern da mir dabei die erste abgeraucht ist xD Hab da grad hemmungen davor


----------



## Broow (28. August 2012)

Übertreiben sollte man es natürlich nicht


----------



## CupcakeFactory (28. August 2012)

Meine erste ist @stock durchgeraucht beim Heaven


----------



## mrfloppy (29. August 2012)

einer der gigabyte nutzer ne ahnung warum das neue F12 bios nicht aufgespielt werden kann??? bekomme immer fehlermeldung BIOS not match


----------



## Broow (29. August 2012)

Keine ahnung, habe das F1 und spiele heute nacht das F4 auf.

EDIT: ISt es normal, dass nach nem Bios Flash, die KArte schneller Treiber resetet, wie davor? Hab noch den 304.79


----------



## mrfloppy (29. August 2012)

gute frage, ich kam eh nie so hoch wie ihr mit meiner gigabyte oder ich mache es einfach falsch !  aber auf der gigabyte seite gibt es ein neues bios F12, lässt sich aber nicht flashen , kommt immer die obengenannte fehlermeldung


----------



## CupcakeFactory (29. August 2012)

Hast du auch geschaut das du das F12 bruachst und nicht das F4  (Mal so ganz doof gefragt)


----------



## Broow (29. August 2012)

CupcakeFactory schrieb:


> Hast du auch geschaut das du das F12 bruachst und nicht das F4  (Mal so ganz doof gefragt)


 
Klar, kann dir sogar das Backup vom F1 geben, wenn dus willst


----------



## CupcakeFactory (29. August 2012)

Ich meinte auch mrfloppy


----------



## stefan79gn (29. August 2012)

Was hat das Bios update denn generell für ne Aufgabe bei der Gigabyte? den selben wie bei Asus? Ich mein bei Asus wurd ein neues Bios zur verfügung gestellt da bei einigen asus top die zuhohen boostwerte schuld an abstürzen waren.


----------



## Broow (29. August 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Was hat das Bios update denn generell für ne Aufgabe bei der Gigabyte? den selben wie bei Asus? Ich mein bei Asus wurd ein neues Bios zur verfügung gestellt da bei einigen asus top die zuhohen boostwerte schuld an abstürzen waren.


 
auf der PAge steht, "Increased Stybility" also Stabilität wohl.
Ha,Denkste


----------



## stefan79gn (29. August 2012)

Naja aber wenn man keine Probleme hat sollte man ihn tunlichst meiden.


----------



## Broow (29. August 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn man keine Probleme hat sollte man ihn tunlichst meiden.


 Mein ziel wars ja auch nur, mit nem neuen Treiber wieder n bischen zu benchen  und dabei etwas bessere werte zu fahren  , bein normalen zocken habe ich kein OC, da ists dan egal was fürn bios und bei welchen Takten es noch läuft


----------



## mrfloppy (29. August 2012)

CupcakeFactory schrieb:


> Hast du auch geschaut das du das F12 bruachst und nicht das F4  (Mal so ganz doof gefragt)




das bios wird für meine karte angeboten, worauf soll ich dann schauen??? möchte schauen ob ich damit höher im oc komme !


----------



## Broow (30. August 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> das bios wird für meine karte angeboten, worauf soll ich dann schauen??? möchte schauen ob ich damit höher im oc komme !


 
Wenn du das F1 bios drau hattest musst du das F4 draufspielen und nicht das F12, sind soz. verchiedene versionen


----------



## CupcakeFactory (30. August 2012)

Genau das meinte ich 

Das was Broow sagt stimmt


----------



## Nyuki (30. August 2012)

Was macht ihr denn da?



                        Please note:
                             You can only update to a VBIOS        version of the same series.
                            If your VBIOS version is: 
                           F1, it can only be updated        with VBIOS versions F2-F9.
                           F10, it can only be updated        with VBIOS versions F11-F19.
                           F20, it can only be updated        with VBIOS versions F21-F29.
                           etc.

http://www.gigabyte.de/WebPage/40/index.htm

----------
Wenn dir die Karte bei Heaven kaputt geht dann war sie schon kaputt, irgenwie.
Heaven ist eigentlich der beste Stabilitätstest den man nehmen kann. Cpu ist in dem Test uninteressant.
Wenn man dann noch eine aussergewöhnliche Gpu erwischt hat kann man sich dann noch als spaß in die High-Score Rankliste eintragen lassen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html

Ich hab mal ausgerechnet wenn ich mit meiner Gpu + 3770k@ 4.6 - 4-8, 3d 11 Benche. 11900-12100 Punkte und der erste Platz wär sicher "derzeit"... Leider habe ich keine und werde auch nie eine besitzen da mein Sandy die nächsten Jahre ausreicht.
Baue morgen früh einen 3570k zusammen mit Z77 Asrock extreme4 P10 Dark Power Pro 650w , Dark Rock v2 Kühler , rest das gleiche was ich habe unten in der Signatur habe.
Werde Photos machen und hier posten bei meinen Speicher Freunden

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html


----------



## Broow (30. August 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn da?
> 
> 
> Baue morgen früh einen 3570k zusammen mit Z77 Asrock extreme4 P10 Dark Power Pro 650w , Dark Rock v2 Kühler , rest das gleiche was ich habe unten in der Signatur habe.
> ...


 
Gibts hier nen Thread, wo jeder beim PC zusammenbauen geschosene Fotos hochladen darf?


----------



## mrfloppy (30. August 2012)

warum wird das F12 bios dann für die karte angeboten? F4 habe ich bereits drauf und nun wird F12 angeboten aber lässt sich nicht flashen!

GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 600 Series - GV-N670OC-2GD

also warum nur bis version F9 ! die haben doch nicht für windforce3X karte X verschieden bios versionen, also wenn die das auf der eigenen seite anbieten sollte es schon funktionieren


----------



## Broow (30. August 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> warum wird das F12 bios dann für die karte angeboten? F4 habe ich bereits drauf und nun wird F12 angeboten aber lässt sich nicht flashen!
> 
> GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 600 Series - GV-N670OC-2GD
> 
> also warum nur bis version F9 ! die haben doch nicht für windforce3X karte X verschieden bios versionen, also wenn die das auf der eigenen seite anbieten sollte es schon funktionieren


 
Doch haben sie.
schau nach was für ein biso du hast, und dann musste schaen welche Bios du flashen darfst


----------



## mrfloppy (30. August 2012)

und womit wird das begründet das ein kartentyp verschiedene bios versionen bekommt? zb bio F9 finde ich zb nirgends


----------



## Nyuki (30. August 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> Gibts hier nen Thread, wo jeder beim PC zusammenbauen geschosene Fotos hochladen darf?


 
Du kannst sogar selber einen eröffnen wie du lustig bist^^



mrfloppy schrieb:


> und womit wird das begründet das ein kartentyp  verschiedene bios versionen bekommt? zb bio F9 finde ich zb  nirgends



Du musst das Bios Tool von Gigabyte runterladen. Damit kann man erkennen was du für ein Bios besitzt.

http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4211#bios


----------



## mrfloppy (31. August 2012)

ich habe das bios tool und habe zur zeit das F4 bios drauf, jetzt steht in deinem post das ich nur bis F9 flashen kann, aber F9 gibt es doch garnicht! verstehe nicht wieso die für einen kartentyp verschiedene bios versionen machen !

wie übertaktet ihr die karte so hoch??? wenn ich mit dem nvidiainspector den takt hochziehe, zb auf max boost 1300mhz schmiert der treiber ab, powertarget hat ich 100% und 110% probiert wobei sich die karte immer nur maximal 70% nimmt laut gpu-z! muß ich da noch andere dinge einstellen im nvidiainspector? denn so ist bei meiner karte bei 1280mzh max boost feierabend! vorallem nimmt sich die karte die 70% auch @stock wo der max boost bei 1188mhz liegt! d.h. im moment ist bei zusätzlichen 92mhz oc schluß


----------



## Nyuki (31. August 2012)

f4 ist das neuste Bios. Mach dir keine gedanken. F9 gibts noch nicht und wird es vieleicht auch nicht. Das ist nur ein Bsp. falls ein F9 kommt.

Was hast du denn vorher drauf gehabt? F1?


----------



## mrfloppy (31. August 2012)

ja vorher war F1 drauf, aber auch damit kam ich nicht höher als 1280MHz wenn ich über nvidiainspector übertackte! entweder mache ich da noch fehler oder mein chip ist "schlechter" wenn man es so sagen kann! nur 1290MHz boost gehen schon nichtmehr ! aber eigentlich kann man doch nur bei den modellen das powertarget und den tackt erhöhen, mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten hab ich dohc garnicht


----------



## Broow (31. August 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> ja vorher war F1 drauf, aber auch damit kam ich nicht höher als 1280MHz wenn ich über nvidiainspector übertackte! entweder mache ich da noch fehler oder mein chip ist "schlechter" wenn man es so sagen kann! nur 1290MHz boost gehen schon nichtmehr ! aber eigentlich kann man doch nur bei den modellen das powertarget und den tackt erhöhen, mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten hab ich dohc garnicht



Das liegt wohl am Chip, wenn du nicht höher gekommen bist.
BSP: Ich, habe auch keine Höheren Taktraten geschafft


----------



## mrfloppy (31. August 2012)

aber der bl... chip nutzt nichtmal das powertarget aus  wäre schön wenn er das mal wenigstens versuchen würde


----------



## Broow (31. August 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> aber der bl... chip nutzt nichtmal das powertarget aus  wäre schön wenn er das mal wenigstens versuchen würde


 
Ist bei meiner Gigabyte auch so, mehr wie 75% geht bei mir auch nich


----------



## mrfloppy (31. August 2012)

oder ich klopp wieder das gemoddete bios drauf wo ich die spannung erhöhen kann! sollte die nicht höher boosten wenn ich die gpu spannung erhöhe, weil die sich dann mehr nehmen kann?


----------



## Broow (31. August 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> oder ich klopp wieder das gemoddete bios drauf wo ich die spannung erhöhen kann! sollte die nicht höher boosten wenn ich die gpu spannung erhöhe, weil die sich dann mehr nehmen kann?


 Dadurch soltle sie stabiler laufen ja, aber man kann glaube ich bis 1,21V Spannung erhöhen durch ein gemoddetes BIOS. derm Mehrwert aber Deckt sich aber glaube nicht so mit der erhöhten Temperatur und den darasu gewonnenen Mhz


----------



## Nyuki (31. August 2012)

also.
Das Powertarget hat keinen Einfluss indirekt auf die Max Oc werte die ermittelt werden...
PT gibt dir einfach mehr Saft zu Verfügung  20-50 Watt* das dein Boost ununterbrochen gleich oben bleibt und nicht schwankt aufgrund des Taktes. Dazu kommt noch das wenn du einen temp gesteuert Chip besitzt eh alles für die Katz ist. Ab 72° -7X° sinkt der Boost Takt bei einigen

Ich habe bei beide 670 gtx oc das Glück das es nicht so ist. Kann man mit Synthetik Benchens herausfinden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/222610-gtx-670-oc-boost-sammelthread-24.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/222610-gtx-670-oc-boost-sammelthread-25.html

Jeder Nv Chip der Kepler Version hat anderen Boostwerte wie auch unterschiedliche maximale Oc Werte. 1280 ist Ende und das wird sich auch mit verschwenderischer Wasserkühlung nichts ändern.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.s. Ich habe heute die gleiche Karte verbaut, 670 oc mit nur max. Boost von 1136 Mhz. Erbärmlich ! Auf meinen Kartoon's habe ich gar nicht die Auszeichnung von Tom's Hardware. Ich habe schon 5 x Gigabyte 670 gtx oc verbaut diesen/ letzten Monat und die hatten alle bis auf eine 1202 Mhz Chiptakt.
Ah ja, sie hatte als einzige Gebrauschspuren an der Pci Steckplatine. Alle anderen Karten die ich bei meinem Händler bestellt habe wurden nicht einmal gesteckt. Das war devinitiv ein Rückläufer^^
Meine Augen sehen alles


----------



## Broow (1. September 2012)

Jawohl! Heute mal wieder ne OC Nacht & 2 Plätze bsit jetzt gut gemacht (1x 7950 & 680 überholt) mal sehen was noch so rauszuholen ist 
Vorallem mein Speicher hat an OC potenzial gewonnen.
Noch eine GTX 680 überholt, an Nyuki schaff ichs aber nicht ran 
1356Mhz / 3791Mhz -->1331 Punkte


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

Oh. Ich glaube du hast mich 

Lad dir mal den 304.48 treiber runter. Nach dem installieren schaltest du AA/AF im Treiber aus, Maximale Leistung wie auch Vsync auch aus.Lässt nur Heaven steuern.
Drauf achten das nichts anwendungsgesteuert eingestellt ist im treiber.

Viel Glück


----------



## Primer (1. September 2012)

@*Nyuki*
OHHH Weihnachten im Hochsommer, like Down Under! Ich will auch solche Geschenke haben


----------



## Broow (1. September 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Oh. Ich glaube du hast mich
> 
> Lad dir mal den 304.48 treiber runter. Nach dem installieren schaltest du AA/AF im Treiber aus, Maximale Leistung wie auch Vsync auch aus.Lässt nur Heaven steuern.
> Drauf achten das nichts anwendungsgesteuert eingestellt ist im treiber.
> ...



Wenn ichs aber nicht anwendungsgesteuert mache, dann kontrolliert heaven aber nicht?  oder seh ich das falsch
bietet der 304.48 mehr wie der 306?

Ist es bei euch auch normal dass es anfangs beim Heaven imemr stockt? bei den 1331 Punkten hate ich einmla glück, das esn icht unter die 20 FPs marke dda gefallen ist...oft haste da ja nur 15 FPs oder so für 2 Sek


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> @*Nyuki*
> OHHH Weihnachten im Hochsommer, like Down Under! Ich will auch solche Geschenke haben


 
Ja, ich durfte den nur zusammenbauen und Konfigurieren. Zum Glück war das gestern in NRW eher in richtung Winter, wenn das so heiß gewesen wär wie an den anderen Tagen wär ich kaputt gegangen^^



Broow schrieb:


> Wenn ichs aber nicht anwendungsgesteuert mache,  dann kontrolliert heaven aber nicht?  oder seh ich das falsch
> bietet der 304.48 mehr wie der 306?
> 
> Ist  es bei euch auch normal dass es anfangs beim Heaven imemr stockt? bei  den 1331 Punkten hate ich einmla glück, das esn icht unter die 20 FPs  marke dda gefallen ist...oft haste da ja nur 15 FPs oder so für 2  Sek



Wenn du Anwendungsgesteuert machst dann ist es glaube ich 1x AAF/1x AA. Einfach aus machen.
Direkt am Anfang von Heaven lagt es wenn du dann ESc drückst und nochmal sofort den Bench startest, lagt es nicht mehr. 24 Fps am anfang Min.


----------



## Broow (1. September 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ja, ich durfte den nur zusammenbauen und Konfigurieren. Zum Glück war das gestern in NRW eher in richtung Winter, wenn das so heiß gewesen wär wie an den anderen Tagen wär ich kaputt gegangen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so hab ichs einmal gemacht und hat auch geklappt, 
aber die darauflogenden 10 versuche nedeten mit 13 Fps oder dergleichen ._.

Das mit dem Treiber 304.48 check ich immer noch nicht. hatte ja schon mal den 304.79 vor dem 306.02?


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> so hab ichs einmal gemacht und hat auch geklappt,
> aber die darauflogenden 10 versuche nedeten mit 13 Fps oder dergleichen ._.
> 
> Das mit dem Treiber 304.48 check ich immer noch nicht. hatte ja schon mal den 304.79 vor dem 306.02?



Der Treiber sollte nur fürs Benchen gedacht sein, obwohl ich auch keine Probleme kurzzeitig mit dem hatte bei spielen.Bench doch mal mit allen zuverfügung stellenden Beta treibern.
Den besten Wert trägst du dann in die Highscore Liste.
Dafür brauchst du aber Zeit. Installieren , sauber deinstallieren , einstellen, Oc'n , Benchen. Paar stündchen gehen verloren.


----------



## Broow (1. September 2012)

Ich hab noch Ferien  Nurb is ich die ganzen Treiber mit meinem Holz Internet geladen habe Das köntne fast änger dauern wie das Benchen 
Ich spiel mal den von dir vorgeschlagenen drauf, mal sehen ob sich was ändert gegenüber dem 306.02

1357 Punkte. Da geht noch was 
1361 ! Aber jetzt resetet sich der Treiber schon manchmal :/


----------



## Combi (7. September 2012)

so,nochn bischen an der schraube gespielt.meine evga gtx 670 superclocked 4gb
bringt im moment,24/7...

der wert: asics 96,6%

coretakt 1090 mhz

boost 1296 mhz

ram: 3100mhz

temp idle 28 grad
temp vollast 41 grad

bei irgendwas steigt die graka aus,wenn ich den ram über 3100 mhz takte und den core hochjage.
werde da noch weitertesten.
ps:weis nicht,ob ich in höhere regionen komme,ich benutze nochn 1366er sys.mit nem i7 950@4,3ghz im alltag.
jetzt mit dem neuesten beta-treiber,is evtl mehr drin.


----------



## Broow (7. September 2012)

Dein Boost ist trotzdem nett!


----------



## abollo (7. September 2012)

Mein Bruder hat eine non top und heute problemlos auf die top geflasht mit dem neuesten DCII TOP bios

Alles stabil seit 5 stunden.
Nicht verwunderlich sind ja identische karten, wollte es trotzdem hier mal erwähnen.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. September 2012)

Ja das geht auch in 90% der Fälle aber dann hat er Glück und der Chip macht es ohne Probleme mit. Er hätte auch pech haben können und der chip steigt aus. Generell ist Biosflashen immer mit mehr Risiko behaftet , da dort mehr passieren kann wie beim "normalen" übertakten. Aber wenn seine Karte läuft passt es doch.


----------



## abollo (7. September 2012)

Ich bin schon lange auf englischen seiten unterwegs und jeder flasht die non zu top. Von problemen habe ich bis dato nichts gelesen.
Speichert euer altes BIOS mit GPU-Z vorsichtshalber ab, falls es unter last abstürzen sollte spielt einfach das alte per NV-FLASH auf und der Originalzustand ist wiederhergestellt.


...bin besoffen und gehe gleich in die disse, sry fürs editieren !

Ich bitte um Verständniss, lol.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. September 2012)

ja irgendwo im Forum gabs mal user wo der chip einfach nihct mit den Taktraten nicht stabil lief. Rest garantie bleibt halt immer. Naja und die Garantie ist weg beim Bios flash das sollte man halt einberechnen. wenn was passiert und manbekommt das Bios nicht mehr zurückgeflashed kann das nach hinten losgehen. Aber ich denke die Gefahr ist klein und jeder ders macht sollte sich dieser Tatsache bewusst sein. Habe meine dc2top auch nur genommen weil ich sie direkt zum Release zum PReis der non T bestellt hatte, und der PReis damals von 419 Euro war seinerzeit ok. Heutzutage würd ich den Aufpreis der teilweise frech ist auch nicht mehr zahlen.


----------



## Lude969 (10. September 2012)

Denk solange mir meine ohne Top ausreicht werde ichs beim leichten OC belassen. Sobald aber mal die Grenzen kommen werd ich auch zum Bios Flash greifen bis dahin weiß man auch mehr was den Erfolg betrifft


----------



## stefan79gn (10. September 2012)

man kann die werte der top auch manuell auf die non t überttragen, es ist das selbe nur ohne biosflash. Biosflash ist immer nen höheres risiko aber es muss jeder alleine wissen.


----------



## Thegameone (13. September 2012)

Wie Übertakte ich meine Non top mit mit EVGA Precision X? Hätte den Boost gern etwas höher. Hatte vorher eine Gtx 460 und nun läuft das ja bei der 670 etwas anders, was das übertakten angeht.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> man kann die werte der top auch manuell auf die non t überttragen, es ist das selbe nur ohne biosflash. Biosflash ist immer nen höheres risiko aber es muss jeder alleine wissen.


Jap, ich habe einfach per MSI Afterburner übertaktet und so annähernd die Leistung einer Top. Ob ich nun per GPU-Boost 1150 oder 1250Mhz habe, merkt man aktuell eh nur in Benches... *

@Thegameone:* du erhöhst den GPU-Core-Clock um den Wert den du haben willst (z.B. +50Mhz) und gehst auf apply. Anschließend schön mit BF3 oder Crysis 1-2 auf Stabilität testen, dabei die Temps im Auge behalten. Jede Karte ist zudem einzigartig, die eine lässt sich besser ocen als die andere. Ist auch von der jeweiligen Chipgüte abhängig... PS: wenn du selbst Hand anlegst, verlierst du die Garantie!

Gruß


----------



## costa (16. Oktober 2012)

Zwei Fragen:
 1. Verliert man die Garantie, wenn man das      Power Target erhöht ?

2. Ich habe eine EVGA GTX 670, an der ich nichts modifiziert habe, diese taktet in Anno 2070 auf max + 8AF immer auf 1084 MHz. Damit liegt diese deutlich über dem von Nvidia vorgegebenen Standardtakt, heißt das, dass dies eine gut taktende Karte ist ?

MfG 
Costa


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Oktober 2012)

zu 1. generell verleisrt du die Garantie wenn du eine Karte außerhalb der Herstellerspezifikationen betreibst. Sprich bei oc erlischt die Garantie. Ob es ein Hersteller/Händler rausfindet ist nen anderes Thema. Risiko hin oder her, entscheiden musst du.
zu2. die 980mh inkl. Boost sind die nvidia angaben. Aber 99% der LEute die man so im Forum liest, haben mehr mhz bei ihrer 670. bsp. Meine hat laut asus einen bosst bis 1137mhz. Real liegen aber 1215 mhz an. Also du siehst Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## costa (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## funny1313 (18. Oktober 2012)

mal ne andere Frage, ich weiss nicht ob es schlau war die ASUS HD7970DCII zu kaufen.
1. Die Karte hat keinen boost
2. Ist dann langsamer als eine GTX670 mit boost?
3. kostet mehr als eine GTX670
4. Spannung nicht veränderbar, also eines der größten Fehlkäufe die ich gemacht habe.
Dann habe ich noch (ich weis ist nicht so wichtig) einen ASIC wert von 60%


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

funny1313 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere Frage, ich weiss nicht ob es schlau war die ASUS HD7970DCII zu kaufen.
> 1. Die Karte hat keinen boost
> 2. Ist dann langsamer als eine GTX670 mit boost?
> 3. kostet mehr als eine GTX670
> ...



Ne 7970 ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl, auch ohne Boost. Sie ist @Stock laut PCGH auch einen Zacken schneller als ne 670@Stock. Und was den ASIC-Wert angeht: Lass dich davon nicht blenden, sagt nämlich ziemlich wenig aus.


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Oktober 2012)

zu 1. den boost brauch man nicht.Es ist ein nettes gimick wie ich finde aber hat keine vor oder nachteile
zu 2. es ist abhängig von spiel zu spiel. in anno2070 ist die amd schneller, in bf3 die 670, in anderen mal die und mal die. Beide auf einen ähnlichen nievau
zu 3. kommt drauf an welche 670 du kaufst , preise sind auch ähnlich
zu 4. mit spannungsveränderungen bin ich vorsichtig, zu viel kann man da kaputt machen, aber das mit der nicht möglichen erhöhung habe ich schon gelesen.
zum asic wert sei noch gesagt , das dieser nicht wichtig ist.
Generell muss ich sagen die 7970dcII ist ne schicke super Karte.Sollte von der Leistung normal reichen auch ohne spannungserhöhung.


----------



## funny1313 (18. Oktober 2012)

hui das ging ja schnell
also die Karte läuft gerade mit 1000/1400. Temperatur ging bis jetzt laut GPU Tweak nicht über 60° Dank dem Fetten kühler
Eins muss ich noch loswerden:
Das ist meine zweite DC2, und die erste hatte einen besseren ASIC wert (90%)ließ sich aber viel schlechter übertakten. Also der Wert kann mir am popo vorbeigehen.


----------



## noname545 (18. Oktober 2012)

also ich habe die selbe Karte (HD7970DC2) und habe eine Frage wegen der Spannung.
Die Karte läuft mit 1175mv ist das nicht bisschen viel?


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

noname545 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe die selbe Karte (HD7970DC2) und habe eine Frage wegen der Spannung.
> Die Karte läuft mit 1175mv ist das nicht bisschen viel?



Ich glaub die Nutzer einer Radeon sind hier besser aufgehoben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html


----------



## noname545 (18. Oktober 2012)

ach verdammt Entschuldigung ist ja only GTX670. Danke für den link^^


----------



## henk (18. Oktober 2012)

funny1313 schrieb:


> ... Das ist meine zweite DC2, und die erste hatte einen besseren ASIC wert (90%)ließ sich aber viel schlechter übertakten. Also der Wert kann mir am popo vorbeigehen.



Der ASIC ist sowieso kein fest hinerlegter Wert, sondern schwankt je nach Treiber und GPU-Z Version. Meine 670 FTW hatte mit dem letzten WHQL Treiber unter GPU-Z 0.6.4 noch 'nen ASIC von 96,6. Mit dem aktuellen Treiber jedoch nur noch 91,8 und laut GPU-Z 0.6.5 auf einmal 69,9.


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Oktober 2012)

Also der asic wert ist eigendlich fest da er von dem chip vorgegeben ist. Das er sich ändert ist das neuste was ich höre und eigendlich auch nicht möglich. Da der chip je nach güte mehr oder minder hohe leckströme hat. Das gibt der Asic wert eigendlich an. Habe noch keine genaue Quelle gefunden, aber es soll Leute geben die meinen mit 100% Asic erreicht man bessere oc ergebnisse, wobei ich schon gegenteiliges in diversen Foren gelesen habe.


----------



## henk (19. Oktober 2012)

Der ASIC ist kein fester Wert der irgendwo hinterlegt ist sondern wird afaik von GPU-Z errechnet. Im Luxx findet man mehrere Berichte, dass dieser abhängig von Treiber und GPU-Z Version recht stark variiert.

So schaut das bei meiner GTX 670 aus, beides ist die selbe Karte links mit GPU-Z 0.6.5 und rechts 0.6.4:


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Oktober 2012)

mmh das ist das erste was ich in dieser richtung lese. Weil es leute gab die hatten ne Karte mit Asic 90% und wollten 100% haben und schickten ihre Karte zurück. Habs ebend mal gegengetestet. Anfangs asic lag bei über 9ß% und mit dem aktuellen Treiber sind "nurnoch " 88,3 %. Also dann sind sämtliche Forenberichte der user die sich ne Karte nur für den asic wert gekauft haben ja fürn popo.
Coole sache danke für den Hinweis henk 

Edit: So gerade mal Gpu-Z upgedatet und spaßeshalber geschaut was die Asic Qualität sagt. Also nun ist sie bei mir nurnoch bei 67,2%


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

meine gtx 670 windforce ist glaube ich am sterben  habe übelst Bildfehler und FPS einbrüche  möchte mir jetzt eine neue kaufen und mir ist da die 670 FTW ins Auge gestossen ! Hat die hier einer von euch bzw. kann mir wer erfahrungsberichte schreiben? wie hoch boostet die so bei euch?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Oktober 2012)

Hast du mal einen anderen Treiber probiert? Und hast du überaktet? Du hast doch Garantie tausch sie doch um . Die 670ftw ist super allerdings lauter als deine gigabyte da sie nen referenzlüfter hat und schneller wird sie auch nicht sein. Wie hoch sie boostet ist unterschiedlich abhängig vom chip und der Güte.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß, da ich allerdings eine Wasserkühlung in Planung habe und einen EK WB für die GTX 680 rumliegen habe, wäre die 670 FTW die beste Lösung  Ich weiß natürlich das der Takt bei jeder Karte verschieden ist, aber was war denn z.B das höchste Ergebnis hier mit dieser Karte?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Oktober 2012)

ui also habe mal was von etwas über 1300mhz gelesen aber auch das sind alles werte die man nicht als vergleich nehmen kann. Wenndu ne wakü in planung hast dann ist meiner meinug die 670ftw die beste Wahl. sie hat das 680pcb und ist so shcnel wie ne 680@stock.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

genau  ich habe gerade auf der 1. Seite gelesen das es hier ein paar Nutzer gibt  Melden die sich hier noch manchmal oder muss man die per PN anschreiben?


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Oktober 2012)

leider ist hie nur noch wenig los. aber denke per pn werden sie antworten


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

InvisibleMilch's Ergebniss: 1250 Mhz  das habe ich mit der Windforce nie geschafft


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Oktober 2012)

na siehste dann hast ja schonmal nen anhaltspunkt


----------



## Lude969 (21. Oktober 2012)

Na da sind noch alle nur es gibt nix mehr groß zu schreiben


----------



## stefan79gn (21. Oktober 2012)




----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

ich werde mal öfter hier vorbeischauen wenns was neues gibt


----------



## henk (21. Oktober 2012)

Meine FTW geht @ Stock auf 1150MHz. Großartige Übertaktungsversuche habe ich bisher nicht betrieben, die Karte läuft bei mir mit 50 bzw. 60 MHz mehr GPU-Takt und 1600 MHz VRam-Takt. 'N bissl Luft nach oben ist sicher noch, aber die Leistung reicht mir bisher.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Oktober 2012)

die windforce läuft bei mir zur zeit 1270mhz und wenig mehr ram takt, einige hier haben die noch höher am rennen, liegt leider am chip! meiner ist wohl nicht sooo gut wie der der anderen !  ABER auch das ist nicht schlecht und reicht allemal, das bisschen mehr takt was andere erreicht haben wird in paar jahren auch nichtsmehr rausreißen wenn mit meiner nichtsmehr geht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> die windforce läuft bei mir zur zeit 1270mhz und wenig mehr ram takt, einige hier haben die noch höher am rennen, liegt leider am chip! meiner ist wohl nicht sooo gut wie der der anderen !  ABER auch das ist nicht schlecht und reicht allemal, das bisschen mehr takt was andere erreicht haben wird in paar jahren auch nichtsmehr rausreißen wenn mit meiner nichtsmehr geht



1270mhz ist doch echt gut.....ich glaube die meisten träumen davon 
auch bf3 stable ?!


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

mit meiner windforce hatte ich mit volt mod 1350 BF3 stable


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Oktober 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1270mhz ist doch echt gut.....ich glaube die meisten träumen davon
> auch bf3 stable ?!



ja läuft ohne zu mucken stable durch bei BF3


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:
			
		

> mit meiner windforce hatte ich mit volt mod 1350 BF3 stable



Wieviel Spannung lag an? normal ist doch 1,17v oder?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> ja läuft ohne zu mucken stable durch bei BF3



Top


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Spannung lag an? normal ist doch 1,17v oder?



ich hatte 1,23


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte 1,23



Geht ja noch


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

ich war auch schonmal auf 1423 mhz mit 1,3 volt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:
			
		

> ich war auch schonmal auf 1423 mhz mit 1,3 volt



Dann hättest ja gleich die 1500 knacken  können B-)


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> ich hatte 1,23


 
wo hatteste den mod her?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

selbst gemacht


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> selbst gemacht


 
 stark 

Wenn mir meine zu langsam wird meld ich mich ma bei dir


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

mach das 

technisch möglich sind übrigens bis 1,35 V, bei sehr guter kühlung versteht sich


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

hab ja die ASUS GTX670-DC2 die kühlt zwar gut aber momentan fahr ich mit Power target +122%, GPU +95, Mem +300 und komm so auf 1200 und nen paar zerquetschte  wollte immer auf 1250 aber die merk ich ja eh nicht aber das EGO jaja  Bei Mem geht noch was aber weiß nicht obs was bringt oder nicht zu schädlich ist hatte mal +600 glaub selbst das ging ohne probleme nur obs da nen Nutzen gibt kp was habten ihr da so?

Sollte aber mal neue Treiber und neues precision runterladen vieleicht is dann wieder was drin bin so nen Treiberschlamper 

Edit: http://gruges-network.de//ELEKTRONI...::8023.html?XTCsid=dcnod81srt86v0q919vfmd99b0
328€ scheint mir nicht gerade Seriös


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

memory hab ich +100  mehr ist unnötig und führt nur zu abstürtzen


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> memory hab ich +100  mehr ist unnötig und führt nur zu abstürtzen


 
Habs jetzt auch ma auf 100 denk nen unterscheid werd ich eh nicht merken ob alles auf original oder auf +100 oder +300


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

gute entscheidung


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also probleme hatte ich nie hab mich nur gewundert warum man da soviel draufgeben kann ohne das es abstürze gibt. So solls mir aber auch recht sein.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

Der Memory Takt reagiert nicht so empfindlich wenn es um Abstürze geht..eher mit Bildfehlern


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Naja wie gesagt ich lass es ma auf 100 in ein zwei jahren wenn der karte die power ausgeht kann ichs ja nomma versuchen solang bleibts dann jetzt auf 122 +95 +100


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

meine Karte ist mir letztes abgeschmiert...heute seh ich das mit dem treiber update bei AMD und überlege mir jetzt eine 7970 zu holen..was denkt ihr dazu? besonders BF3 ist mir wichtig wo die 7xxx Karten ja enorm zugelegt haben


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

War damals auch kurz vorm kauf der 7970. Egal welche Karte beide packen doch locker BF3. Ich hab mich für die 670 entschieden da ich schon immer NVidia karten hatte un immer zufriden war un die auch immer ohne probleme liefen aus dem Grund. Vieleicht wird die nächste aber auch mal eine von AMD was ich aber nicht glaub da ich mit der 670 wieder Top zufrieden bin


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

eben sie sind eigentlich gleichauf, die 7970 kostet aber weniger, hat mehr speicher und mehr compute power...


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:
			
		

> eben sie sind eigentlich gleichauf, die 7970 kostet aber weniger, hat mehr speicher und mehr compute power...



Bringen de 3gb vram was? War der Meinung der Karte geht eh die power aus bevor der Speicher voll ist


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

naja im bezug auf crossfire/multimonitoring macht es schon sinn..eine karte dazustecken kannst du immer, der speicher bleibt aber..


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ging mir jetzt persönlich nur um Single GPU betrieb.


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> eben sie sind eigentlich gleichauf, die 7970 kostet aber weniger, hat mehr speicher und mehr compute power...


der mehr speicher nützt dir nix und die Computing power genauso wenig beim spielen. Wie schon geschrieben geht eher die Luft der gpu aus bevor die 3gb sinnvoll sind. Lassen wir mal hunderte mods außen vor.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

genau deswegen meine ich ja zukünftig! falls die leistung jicht mehr reicht stecke ich eine karte dazu, bin damit wieder über der schnellsten single gpu und habe auch keine probleme mit speicher


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

Also sli/cf sollte man wenn dann gleich oder nu im kurzen abstand aufbauen. Weil nächstes JAhr gibs neue gpu modelle und die sind sparsamer und schneller. Hast du denn auch das passende Board bzw den passenden unterbau für sli/cf?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

Rampage IV extreme


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

Also musst du entscheiden, denke mal mit den Vor und NAchteilen von SLi/CF hast du dich auseinander gesetzt oder? die 7970 ist ohne zweifel ne schöne Karte.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

ja habe ich  ich bin auch noch nicht sicher aber plötzlich scheint mir die 7970 als die bessere wahl :/


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

kommt drauf an welche spiele man spielt.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

Betlfield 3


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

hat mit ner 670 mehr fps jedenfalls in Full hd.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

auch mit dem neuen treiber? :0


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

ja auch damit. schau benchmarks an und warum soll amd massig mit nem Treiber zulegen und nvidia nicht? Aber das alles ist hier im Thread ot. Hier im Thread gehts im 670 oc und den maximalen Boost.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

tut mir leid


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

Nicht schlimm, eröffne einfach ein eigenen Thread zu dem Thema und hol dir am besten viele MEinungen ein.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

ach egal, so wichtig ist es auch nicht


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

bin grad am überlegen, ob ich meine DC2 hier in den Marktplatz stelle wegen dem neuen Catalyst 11.12


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

Meine Gigabyte GTX 670 hat mit boost jetzt 1150c 3005m clock. geht da noch was?^^


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

also wegen nem neuen Treiber würd ich die 670 nicht verkaufen. Also auch wenn die 7970 super ist, bin ich persöhnlich mit der 670 glücklich. Sie hat genug Leistung und wird sicher mit neuen Treibern nicht langsamer. Dazu ist es ein sorglos paket wo man keine lüfterkurve einstellen muss sondern sie ist leise. Dazu der preisverlust der Karte ne. Ich spiel bf3 flüssig und flüssiger wirds mit der 7970 garantiert nicht.
@target bissel sollte noch gehen.Teste mal und nutze heaven Benchmark für die stabilität.


----------



## cap82 (22. Oktober 2012)

Warum ist BeatsbyDre plötzlich gesperrt? War Samynoob wieder unterwegs?


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Oktober 2012)

ja das habe ich mich auch gefragt, vieleicht hat er soviel ot in den verschiedenen Foren verbreitet wer weiß. Aufeinmal war er da dann war er weg


----------



## Lude969 (22. Oktober 2012)

Sachen gibts


----------



## Professor Theorie (22. Oktober 2012)

ja, dann nochmal ein nettes Ergebnis von meiner Seite im Heaven Benchmark mit all@max, allerdings ohne Vollbild.

Asus DCII mit 306.02 und originalem Bios. Ich hab die TDP auf 115%, den Lüfter auf 80 gesetzt. Unterstützt wurde das ganze von einem i5-2500k @ 42x100,20 MHz, 8 GB Xorsair XMS @1866 9-10-9-30 und sämtlichen verfügbaren Lüftern im Gehäuse (siehe Profil) auf maximaler Stufe.

Bei 1321 MHz war leider Schluss, 1320 lief eine Minute lang stabil.

In Bf3 läuft die Karte mit meiner angepassten Lüfterkurve (siehe Anhang) und Core Clock +226/ Ram +600 zwischen 1290 und 1310 MHz, in anderen Spielen darunter.
LEdiglich in R.U.S.E. kommen noch gelegentlich Resets vor.


----------



## Lude969 (23. Oktober 2012)

Muss auch ma versuchen ob mehr clock und weniger power limit nicht besser ist.

Glückwunsch zu deinen werten echt top!!!


----------



## Lude969 (24. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Beta Treiber und bis 11% mehr Fps z.b bei Skyrim. Schon wer getestet?


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Oktober 2012)

steht immer nur 680 oder 660, was ist mit der 670er serie???


----------



## Jahai (24. Oktober 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> steht immer nur 680 oder 660, was ist mit der 670er serie???



Denk mal dass du dich an der 680 orientieren kannst, ist ja im Grunde der gleiche Chip nur teildeaktiviert


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Meine Gigabyte GTX 670 hat mit boost jetzt 1150c 3005m clock. geht da noch was?^^


Geh in langsamen Schritten (10-20Mhz) höher und teste anschließend in anspruchsvollen Games (BF3, Metro2033, Crysis 2) die Stabi. So hab ich`s gemacht und meine "normale" DC2 boostet jetzt unter Last mit über 1200Mhz... Testen kommt am besten, jede Karte ist anders

Gruß


----------



## Jahai (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal geschaut was mit meiner Gigabyte 670 OC so geht und komme auf:
1312 MHz Coretakt 
3205 MHz Mem.-Takt

Erreicht mit nem Powertarget von 110% (112 ist instabil obwohl er da nur bis 1280 boostet :S verstehe wer will) und +149 bzw. +200 bei mem.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2012)

Jahai schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal geschaut was mit meiner Gigabyte 670 OC so geht und komme auf:
> 1312 MHz Coretakt
> 3205 MHz Mem.-Takt
> 
> Erreicht mit nem Powertarget von 110% (112 ist instabil obwohl er da nur bis 1280 boostet :S verstehe wer will) und +149 bzw. +200 bei mem.



Mit was die stabi getestet ?


----------



## Jahai (24. Oktober 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit was die stabi getestet ?



Furmark + BF3


----------



## cap82 (24. Oktober 2012)

Heaven Bench würde doch auch gehen oder ist der zu krass?


----------



## BozzDMX (24. Oktober 2012)

Unigine Heaven sollte man beim Stabitest immer verwenden da dort immer eine auslastung von 99% anliegt. Furmark is mehr für CPU.


----------



## jupph (24. Oktober 2012)

BozzDMX schrieb:
			
		

> Furmark is mehr für CPU.



Ich denke Prime ist eher für die CPU  
Furmark ist gut um die maximale Temperatur bzw Verlustleistung der GPU zu ermitteln 
(obwohl es ja bekannter Maßen schon vom Treiber/Bios geblockt wird). 
Für normale Stabilitätstests eher Unigine Heaven, BF3 oder Metro.


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Oktober 2012)

sooo, hab nochmal aus neugier auf meine gigabyte das asus bios draufgehauen, damit fährt die max boost 1280MHz , frage ist wiese der boost nicht gehalten wird und toggelt ingame bei zb BF3 ??? maximale temparatur liegt bei 62°C


----------



## henk (25. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht läuft sie ins TDP Limit?


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Oktober 2012)

ne tut sie ja nicht, die TDP ist nicht voll ausgereizt


----------



## Wambo (25. Oktober 2012)

Da hab ich ja ne ganz schlechte erwischt?

Asus GTX 670 DCII Standardtakt (Non-TOP)

ASIC: 68,4%
Max. Boost: 1058,2 Mhz

Hmm.


----------



## stevie4one (25. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach nur ne schlechte Belüftung im Case? Wie warm wird denn die Graka? Der Boost wird so bis ungefähr 70 Grad hochgefahren. Darüberhinaus geht der Takt meist wieder runter.


----------



## Wambo (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja, etwas warm wird sie schon. Komisch. Wenn ich die Caselüfter auf 100% laufen lasse, bleibt die Karte (aut. Lüftersteuerung) knapp unter 70°. Aber wenn ich den GrakaLüfter auf 100% laufen lasse, wird die Taktrate auch nicht höher. Idle gerade 32°.

K.a. wieso sie so warm wird, oben ein 140mm ausblasend, Hinten 120mm ausblasend, Vorne 2x 140mm einblasend..die CPU bleibt auch kalt.


----------



## Elloco (25. Oktober 2012)

Immer dieses "Welche Karte packt am meisten!"
Habe letztens Dishonored durchgezockt mit VSync + Frame-limiter + 4 x SGSSAA.
Meine 670 DiCUII@ (low OC )+100Mhz/1215 Boost wäre beinahme eingeschlafen und wurde nicht wärmer als 45°C und lief fast immer unter 1GHz
Und bei den Oktober Temps im idle nur 25-29°C! 
Bei den wenigen MEGA Grafik Games reicht mir die Asus noch lange und selbst Far Cry 3 & Crysis 3 werden die Asus 670 nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen.
Der große TEST wird erst mit Metro LL kommen.
Und zum Vram bei Crysis 2 mit MaLDoHDv3 auf Ultra habe ich 1900 MB verbrauch. Ergo, solange man nicht Downsampling betreibt oder in höherer Auflösung jenseits 1920x1080 zockt reichen 2GB.


----------



## wolflux (25. Oktober 2012)

Elloco schrieb:
			
		

> Immer dieses "Welche Karte packt am meisten!"
> Habe letztens Dishonored durchgezockt mit VSync + Frame-limiter + 4 x SGSSAA.
> Meine 670 DiCUII@ (low OC )+100Mhz/1215 Boost wäre beinahme eingeschlafen und wurde nicht wärmer als 45°C und lief fast immer unter 1GHz
> Und bei den Oktober Temps im idle nur 25-29°C!
> ...



Ich sehe auch keinen Grund mehr und immer höher zu takten,reicht dicke !habe die GTX 670 gigab. Oc .In einem Profil runtergetaktet.klar kann man nicht anders wissen muss ich es auch.klasse Karte .keine Spannungs Erhöhung nötig.


----------



## Wambo (25. Oktober 2012)

Es geht mir ja nicht unbedingt drum, die höchsten Taktraten zu bekommen. Aber wenn ich bei der Tabelle so sehe dass Leute mit der selben Karte über 100 Mhz mehr haben, macht mich das nachdenklich.

Aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal, sie taktet ja höher als die angegebenen 980 Mhz, passt schon.


----------



## Broow (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, wenn ich mal weider Zeit hab(Bald sind wieder Ferien!) werd ich mal mit dem neuen Treiber nochmal den Heaven bench machen und schauen was ich mit meinen bis jetzt "geschafften" 1345Mhz noch so rausholen kann   Aber für BF3 etc reicht sie allemal. Ich würde nicht zu Amd wechseln, es sei dne sie bringen nochmal nen Wunder Treiber raus


----------



## stefan79gn (25. Oktober 2012)

Für Bf3 reicht auch ne standard gtx670. Gerade Multiplayer profitiert auch von ner starken cpu.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit der HD7xxx serien und BF3 aus?liegt die 7970 jetzt vor der 680? Ok, etwas unpassend für den thread aber ich will keinen neuen aufmachen..


----------



## mehaman (7. November 2012)

Also ich hab bestimmt die schlechteste 670 GTX die ihr je gesehen habt xD Hab nen Sagenhaften ASIC von 61,2%^^
Das is ne Asus DC2 non TOP. Im Baseclock geht der turbo bis 1046 mit meinem OC von +143 Clock und +256 Mem hab ich bei Heaven alles auf Höchste 1185 Punkte mit AVG 47,1 FPS. Maximaler Boost hier is hier 1176. Ab 1180 Boost schmiert mir der Treiber ab.
Das lustige bei mir ist das meine Karte laut EVGA Tool nur Max 34% Power zieht.. Unter Volllast wohlgemerkt


----------



## stefan79gn (7. November 2012)

Der Asic sagt nix aus. Also mein asic ist auch nihct soviel höher und meine top geht standardmäßig auf bissel über 1200. Kannst jamal versuchen das powertarget zu erhöhen und schauen obs was bringt.


----------



## mehaman (7. November 2012)

Also das Powertarget is ja witzigerweise schon bei 122% ^^
Ich finde halt nur komisch das angeblich nur max 35% Power benutzt werden laut dem Tool.


----------



## henk (7. November 2012)

mehaman schrieb:


> Ich finde halt nur komisch das angeblich nur max 35% Power benutzt werden laut dem Tool.



Das hat nicht viel zu sagen. Beim Spielen erreicht meine GTX 670 auch sehr seltsame Werte, u.a. mal eben über 300%.


----------



## Jahai (7. November 2012)

mehaman schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Powertarget is ja witzigerweise schon bei 122% ^^
> Ich finde halt nur komisch das angeblich nur max 35% Power benutzt werden laut dem Tool.



Bei mir habe ich mit nem target von 115-118 den höchsten boost, versuche das mal


----------



## mehaman (7. November 2012)

Sagen war mal so, beschweren tu ich mich nicht. Die Karte hat mich nur knappe 300 € gekostet und wenn ich meine verkaufte 570 dazurechne ist es nurnoch die Hälfte 
Hab ma bissl verglichen und finde das meine einen recht kleinen Boost hat..


----------



## cap82 (7. November 2012)

Die einen ham nen etwas kleineren, die anderen nen etwas grösseren. Is halt so..


----------



## stefan79gn (7. November 2012)

Naja man sollte bedenken das jeder Boost über die Nvidia vorgabe bzw bei dir jedes mhz über 980 mhz geschenkte Leistung ist.
Habe mich zum Anfang auch bissel geärgert das meine KArte "nur" 1215mhz boostet. Aber wenn man bedenkt das dies alles ohne Spannungserhöhung passiert, kannman zufrieden sein.
die normale 670 ohne oc boostet laut vorgabe bis 980 mhz.
Die Top standardmäßig bis 1137mhz.
Alles was man nun mehr hat ist doch wie ich finde super. Da deine 1176mhz hat wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, ist dies immerhin knapp 200mhz über vorgabe und ohne das du die Spannung erhöhen musst. Es gibt Karten die schaffen nicht mal das. Dazu kommt das jede KArte ein unikat ist. Vergesse also am besten diesen Asic wert und freu dich. Weil in der Realität sind es eh kaum messbare Unterschiede.


----------



## mehaman (7. November 2012)

Jahai schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich mit nem target von 115-118 den höchsten boost, versuche das mal


 
Also wenn ich das Offset verringer hab ich auch weniger Boost. Habs auf 115 ma gestellt und hatte dann nen Boost von 1150 gehabt.


----------



## mehaman (7. November 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Weil in der Realität sind es eh kaum messbare Unterschiede.


Ohne OC schafft sie 1046, wären also 66 mehr.
Naja nicht ganz, habe im mom die Alpha von Crysis 3 hier und wenn die Karte @stock ist hab ich im Durchschnitt 30fps. Takte ich die Karte nun auf +143 und +256 hab ich 10 Frames mehr, dass ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. November 2012)

Also bei crysis3 ist es ne alpha bzw das spiel ist im alpha stadium, Habe ebend auch die alpha kurz gespielt und hatte andere fps werte als vorgestern auf nen anderen server. Du kannst es nur vergleichen wenn du immer den selben server mit der selben anzahl an spielern spielst. Probier lieber bf3 für sowas. und glaub mit 10 fps sind es sicher nicht beim normalen spiel.


----------



## mehaman (7. November 2012)

Da bin ich dank Vsync nun dank OC Praktisch immer bei 60FPS außer es kommt ne große Explosionen da flieg ich auf 55 und dann wieder hoch auf 60.


----------



## Lude969 (8. November 2012)

Hab endlich ma BF3 instaliert yeah  Hab einfach ma alles hochgestellt was es hochzustellen gibt bei der Grafik das erste LvL lief glaub ganz flüssig oder welche Einstellungen würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## cap82 (8. November 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hab endlich ma BF3 instaliert yeah  Hab einfach ma alles hochgestellt was es hochzustellen gibt bei der Grafik das erste LvL lief glaub ganz flüssig oder welche Einstellungen würdet ihr empfehlen?


 
Du hast ein ähnliches System wie ich.

-Im SP alles auf ULTRA, da kann man ein paar drops verschmerzen. HBAO an, Bewegungsverzerrung aus, brauch kein Sch....!
4xMSAA + 16xAF, und Post AA niedrig oder aus, das macht nur unscharf. 

-Im MP alles auf High, da brauchste kein Ultra, da es 1. zu viel Leistung frisst und 2. der Qualitätsgewinn dort zu vernachlässigen ist. Hast da eh keine Zeit. Gitterquali hauste aber auf Ultra wegen spotten. Für Hardcore reicht da auch High, da gibts kein 3D spotting, du siehst die Gegner nur auf der Minimap.
Auch hier 4xMSAA + 16xAF, Post AA wieder niedrig oder aus.

Vsync aus, stell lieber Adaptive Vsync in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung an. Vorteil: Kein Input lag, da es automatisch abschaltet, wenn die Frames unter 60 droppen. Ansonsten konstant 60 FPS -> kein Tearing.

Außerdem lege ich dir den SweetFX Injector in der Version 1.1.1 ans Herz, der is noch nicht so bunt wie die anderen, und durch SMAA und Luma sharpen wird das Bild einfach genial.

Das Ganze sieht dann ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. November 2012)

Ohne FrameLimiter, ohne Vsync ingame und vsync adaptiv im treiber flutschen die frames teilweise bis auf 40 runter


----------



## cap82 (8. November 2012)

Dass Problem hatte ich bisher noch nicht.
Was stellst du beim Framelimiter ein? 60?


----------



## mrfloppy (8. November 2012)

wenn der läuft 58 oder so, hatte irgendwo mal gelesen das der nicht voll auf 60 stehen soll, warum auch immer! aber hab den jetzt aus und NUR adaptiv vsync und damit rutschen mir die frames bis auf 40 runter


----------



## Lude969 (9. November 2012)

Danke schonmal werds ma so einstellen. Hab gestern direkt den neusten Treiber runtergeladen doch hab ich ein Problem und zwar wenn ich verzögertes anti al. Einschalte bekomm ich nen Nebel in Gebäuden und auch außerhalb total unscharf und die Sonnenbrillen und die Wimpern und Augen meiner Mannschaft sind ganz schwarz. Habs jetzt ma ausgeschaltet damit siehts besser aus werd aber mal eure Einstellungen übernehmen. Werd auch ma Evga mitlaufen lassen um die FPS zu überwachen und zu schaun auf was die Karte taktet.


----------



## painbot (9. November 2012)

Woe kann man den Boost schnellstmöglich effektiv auf Stabilität testen?
Lasse im Moment diverse Kompustor-Benches/Burn-In's laufen bei 1306MHz ...


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2012)

Ich denke jeder integrierte Benchmark eines fordernden Spieles dürfte besser geeignet sein. Bei Metro 2033 oder Hard Reset ist z.B. einer mit integriert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2012)

painbot schrieb:
			
		

> Woe kann man den Boost schnellstmöglich effektiv auf Stabilität testen?
> Lasse im Moment diverse Kompustor-Benches/Burn-In's laufen bei 1306MHz ...



Ungine Heavenbench oder halt bf3


----------



## painbot (9. November 2012)

BF3 hab ich gestern schon bei 1287MHz getestet gehabt .. mehr zufällig .. bei GTA4 taktet sie sich nach einer Weile auf die default Werte bei 1306MHz .. is wohl zuviel


----------



## cap82 (13. November 2012)

Hat wer schon den neuen Treiber probiert? Mir scheint, sie taktet nun noch etwas höher. Auch hab ich jetzt nach ein paar runden BF3 das gefühl, keine drops mehr auf 50-55 fps zu haben.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. November 2012)

nicht wirklich, paar mehr frames hab ich schon in BF3 , aber der boost geht bei mir nicht höher ! was aber bei mir ist, das die temps schon extremst gesunken sind ! lag immer so bei 63-65°C, mit dem neuen treiber liege ich bei 55-58°C


----------



## cap82 (13. November 2012)

Hast du Vsync an? Denn ,wenn sie bei gleicher Leistung mehr Frames bringt, heißt das dann auch, dass sie bei gleichen Frames weniger Leistung braucht?
Dann würde das dei besseren Temps erklären..


----------



## mrfloppy (13. November 2012)

ja über den nvidia treiber adaptiv vsync

EDIT: hab jetzt mal vsync deaktiviert und ich muß sagen die performance steigerung in meinem fall ist schon klasse ! hatte zb an einer stelle bei strike at karkand immer einen verfall auf fast 40 frames mit meinem vorigen treiber, davor ging es eigentlich immer, mit vsync evtl mal auf 55 runter! mit dem neuen treiber alles auf ultra msaa 4* hab ich an der selben stelle jetzt 60 frames


----------



## Broow (13. November 2012)

Der neue Treiber bringt schon was oder? 
Werd ich mir dan auch mal laden


----------



## cap82 (14. November 2012)

Also ich habs jetzt mal über die paar Runden explizit beobachtet. Auch wenns nur ein kleiner Schub ist, es reicht um meinem durchgehend 60 fps ohne drops zu bringen, mit allem auf High, Gitter auf Ultra und 4xMSAA/16XAF in 1920x1080.
Außerdem nutze ich noch SweetFX 1.1 mit SMAA und LumaSharpen.

Ich bin jetzt absolut zufrieden was die performance betrifft. Allerdings könnten die Kanten noch etwas glatter sein, bzw das Flimmern noch etwas weniger.


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2012)

Meine AMP ! Verträgt 150mhz aufm Takt und 400mhz  auf den Ram rauf....

Mit Turbo 1350mhz Ram hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf 

Unter volllast nur 45C :thumbup:


----------



## Klarostorix (14. November 2012)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Unter volllast nur 45C :thumbup:


 Und dazu nen Hörschaden  Oder nutzt du Wakü?


----------



## mrfloppy (14. November 2012)

Unter volllast 45 grad? Naja aber womit drehen dann die Lüfter? Vorallem die zotac , aber wem es nicht stört nen starteten Jet im Gehäuse zu haben


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2012)

Accelero Hybrid ist die Antwort aller Fragen

Hab es nicht bereut !


----------



## Lude969 (14. November 2012)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelero Hybrid ist die Antwort aller Fragen
> 
> Hab es nicht bereut !



Kannstes ma genauer erklären für so noobs wie mich?  Vieleicht auch ma nen Bild?


----------



## mrfloppy (14. November 2012)

Tolle Lösung, 400 eus die Karte und nochma 100 der Kühler  naja ok


----------



## stefan79gn (14. November 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, paar mehr frames hab ich schon in BF3 , aber der boost geht bei mir nicht höher ! was aber bei mir ist, das die temps schon extremst gesunken sind ! lag immer so bei 63-65°C, mit dem neuen treiber liege ich bei 55-58°C


Kann dies bestätigen. Gesternmal ne runde bf3 gezockt mit neuem beta treiber. Temps im gegensatz etwas geringer und fps konstant bei 60 fps dank vsync. Ab und an die fps einbrüche auf mal 58 bzw 59 sehe ich eher als meßungenauigkeiten. Es gab sogar ausrutscher auf 61 trotz vsync und framelimitter. Alles super ohne ruckler.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. November 2012)

also im großen und ganzen kann man sagen das der treiber gut performance gebracht hat, es läuft ruhi und die karte schafft es zum größten teil die frames zu halten! nagut hüpfen 20 mann neben dir rum bei zb strike at karkand und aufeinmal fliegt ein mörser neben dir rein, alle fliegen durch die gegend ja dann brechen die frames mal kurzzeitig ein wo man merkt das die karte zu kämpfen hat, aber ansonsten passt das


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. November 2012)

welcher isen der neue Treiber ? bzw. muss ich den einfach laden und drüber installieren? oder muss ich den alten deinstalliern?


----------



## mrfloppy (14. November 2012)

einfach drüber installieren, hab damit noch nie probleme gehabt, wechselst ja nicht von nvidia auf amd


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2012)

Der kühler hat 90€ gekostet und ist damit immer noch billiger wie ein Fullcover Wasserkühlung für die Karte....   

Dazu bin ich von "Staubsauger" auf " nicht hörbar" gekommen   

Vorallem ist der Kühler nicht Kartengebunden ....


----------



## mrfloppy (15. November 2012)

und was sagt zotac dazu wegen garantie? ist manchen unwichtig aber auch nicht unwichtig


----------



## Broow (15. November 2012)

Höchste Zeit den Neuen Beta zu ziehen! 

Hab im moment noch den 310.33. Und dannach gleich mal ne Runde Heaven Benche nund Score jagen


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2012)

Mrfloppy : man kann alles zurück bauen das es keiner sieht wenn man sich nicht ganz dumm anstellt  

Ich habe den neuen Beta Drauf und muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht...

Von ehemals 150/400mhz    auf gerade mal 100/400mhz     

Auch im 3DMark 11 eine enorme Leistungseinbuße


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. November 2012)

Hi,

so wie ich auf der Asus Seite gerade gelesen habe wurden bei der GTX 670 DC II Top wohl die Chips selektiert um

die erhöhten Taktraten zu garantieren, kann das möglich sein ?

Wenn eine Non Top bis 1124 Mhz boostet ohne etwas verändert zu haben, ist die dann gut oder schlecht ?

Edit, scheint mit Afterburner übertaktet um 55 Mhz bei 1176 @ 1,175 und 1164 @ 1,16 stabil zu sein.

Wie findet ihr das Eegebnis ?


----------



## bigel1977 (17. November 2012)

Hi,
hab auch eine Asus DC II non Top. Läuft locker 24/7 übertaktet auf die Top Werte (Boost Takt 1137) in Spielen durchgehend mit 1241 Mhz und Speicher auf 6600. Bei 3D Mark läuft sie auch mit 30 Mhz im Core mehr durch (1167 eingestellt und boostet dann auf 1267).
Speicher würde auch noch mehr gehen, bringt das eine sichtbare Verbesserung?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. November 2012)

Wollte meine auch zur Top flashen. Schaut bei dir doch ganz gut aus. Durchs Übertakten des Rams erhöht sich der Speicherdurchsatz somit hat man

im Endeffekt mehr FPS. Kannst ja mal Benchmark machen mit OC Ram und ohne. Macht schon ein bisschen was aus.

Hast du das Bios geflasht oder manuell übertaktet ? Wenn ja wieviel Mhz hast du bei Core Clock dazugegeben ?


----------



## target2804 (17. November 2012)

Und wie viele FPS bekommst du mit OC bis ans Limit? 3?
wenn sich das mal "gelohnt" hat.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und wie viele FPS bekommst du mit OC bis ans Limit? 3?
> wenn sich das mal "gelohnt" hat.


 
In erster Linie geht es mir um den Spass am Übertakten


----------



## Lude969 (17. November 2012)

Hab mit der nom Top mit OC gute 1200MhZ aber alles auf nem alten Treiber mit den neuen ist vieleicht sogar nen wenig mehr drin aber bin zu faul wegen nen paar Fps nomma Hand anzulegegen. Vieleicht wenn mir ma langweilig is versuch ichs nomma.


----------



## bigel1977 (17. November 2012)

Ich hab bei Asus GPU Tweak ein offset von +157 eingestellt und beim Speicher +600. Damit läuft die Karte 100% stabil. Ich wollte auch schon mal das Top Bios drauf flashen, aber bei mir mit Win 8 64bit scheint nvflash nicht zu funktionieren. Kriege immer die Meldung, dass die Version nicht 64 bit kompatibel ist.


----------



## painbot (17. November 2012)

bigel1977 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Asus GPU Tweak ein offset von +157 eingestellt und beim Speicher +600. Damit läuft die Karte 100% stabil. Ich wollte auch schon mal das Top Bios drauf flashen, aber bei mir mit Win 8 64bit scheint nvflash nicht zu funktionieren. Kriege immer die Meldung, dass die Version nicht 64 bit kompatibel ist.


 
Mit wievielen Spielen hast du deine "100% stabil" getestet?
Ich habe mit meiner zB festgestellt, dass BF3 mit 1300MHz wunderbar läuft. Dann mal GTA4 angezockt, nach 5min Absturz/Treiber zurückgesetzt. Runter auf 1250MHz > lief. Anschließend mal Mafia II mit PhysX gespielt, nach 30-60 minuten treten Grafikfehler auf (ist mit dem MSI Kombustor PhysX Test reproduzierbar) .. habe sie inzwischen wieder auf Standardtakt (1006MHz/Boost max. 1163MHz) .. so läuft sie bei mir, zumindest in einem relativ breiten Parkour, 100% stabil


----------



## stefan79gn (17. November 2012)

Mit Speicher oc wäre ich immer bissel vorsichtig. Es bringt in der Realität wenig und wenn kann zuviel kaputt gehen. Der Speicher reagiert sehr doll auf zuviel übertaktung und wenn man den Speicher zerschießt dann wars das. Beim normalen übertakten passiert weniger. Das ist auch der Grund warum die Hersteller beim Speicher oc so vorsichtig sind.
Die paar fps wären mir das Risiko nicht wert.


----------



## bigel1977 (17. November 2012)

Spiele Battlefield Multiplayer, Crysis 3 alpha und andere. Aber wie gesagt denke, dass sie bei diesem Overclocking noch nicht an ihrem Limit ist, da sie bei 3D Mark die Benchmarks auch mit deutlich mehr absolviert. Hier teste ich sie immer und schalte dann für 24/7 bisserl was runter vom Takt. Ach ja Lüfter läuft immer auf automatisch, und endlich auch unter Vollast, fast unhörbar


----------



## Broow (17. November 2012)

Hab den neuen Treiber getestet. läuft im Heaven Stabil mit 1333Mhz Core und +785 Mhz Mem (Ic hweiß ist nicht gut, ist aber nur für Bench) dabei hab ich 1342 Punkte bekommen
Mehr habe ich nciht getestet.

Mit meinen 1345 Mhz Core hab ich mal 1361 geschafft. Mal sehen ob ich den Score knacken kann


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. November 2012)

bigel1977 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Asus GPU Tweak ein offset von +157 eingestellt und beim Speicher +600. Damit läuft die Karte 100% stabil. Ich wollte auch schon mal das Top Bios drauf flashen, aber bei mir mit Win 8 64bit scheint nvflash nicht zu funktionieren. Kriege immer die Meldung, dass die Version nicht 64 bit kompatibel ist.



Normalerweise flasht man nicht unter Windows, da zu riskant. Am besten bastelst du dir einen bootbaren USB Stick und flasht unter DOS dann ist s auch egal welches Windows verwendet wird.


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Hab mich auch nach dem englischen Guide gerichtet, da heißt es ja dass man den Power Target Wert und Voltage Slider auf maximal stellen soll...Sollte man beides nach dem Finden der optimalen Settings auf max. lassen oder kann man diese Werte beruhigt wieder auf Standard setzen?
Habe momentan maximal 63 Grad bei Full HD und besten Settings im BF3 MP, ist das ein Standardwert?


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

63°C ist gut!


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Ok, danke schonmal für die Antwort  Und wie sieht es mit den Power Target und Voltage Werten aus?


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

maxScene schrieb:


> Ok, danke schonmal für die Antwort  Und wie sieht es mit den Power Target und Voltage Werten aus?


 an der voltage hab ich persönlich nix verstellt. power target kannst du bis max. anheben, die karte auf ca. 1250/3600 übertakten und dann mal schaun wies läuft.


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Hast du eventuell nen anderes Guide? Denn bei dem bereits erwähnten "Master"-Guide für die GTX670 wird empfohlen den Voltage Wert auch auf max zu stellen


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2012)

Seit dem Ich auf Windows 8 umgestiegen bin und ein neues Board gekauft habe schafft meine GTX670 AMP! "nur noch"  1293mhz Core und 3703mhz RAM unter Furemark bei 50C*


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Und noch ne Frage...Mit welcher Software bzw. Methode OCed ihr so?


----------



## mrfloppy (18. November 2012)

Was heißt denn den Voltage Wert auf max stellen? Ich Denk man kann die Voltage nicht ändern


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Also bei Precision X kann man das so machen!
Schaut mal bei diesem Guide hier "The GTX 670 Overclocking Master-Guide" bei dem Abschnitt "Quick Overclocking" vorbei...OC ist totales Neuland für mich und ich hab mich nach diesem Tutorial gerichtet, aber irgendwie kamen mir die Ergebnisse teilweise komisch vor...Hier wird auch gesagt dass man in Precision X Voltage auf max stellen soll. Deswegen hab ich auch gefragt ob jemand hier eventuell nochmal nen anderes Guide bezüglich OCen hat


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Und noch was...So sieht meine Fan Curve momentan aus, hab mich an das oben genannte Tutorial gehalten, kann das so richtig sein? Demnach würden 45 % Fan Speed bei meiner Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce ja schon reichen?
Im zweiten Bild seht ihr meine momentanen OC Werte, Karte scheint damit bei Heaven Benchmark recht stabil zu laufen? Sind das einigermaßen gute Werte?

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für die vielen Fragen


----------



## Broow (18. November 2012)

Der Windforce von Gigabyte reichen normalerweise 45% um die Karte unter Vollast bei unter 70°C zu halten 

Zu den Werten: Ich sehe da keinen OC Takt (da die karte im Idle ist) 
Und diese +125Mhz  müssen zum boost dazugerechnet werden, den ich aber nicht weiß  - aber an sich ist +125Mhz schon n guter wert. Am Speicher könnte man vll noch was hochdrehen, ist aber sehr risikoreich


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Ich kann ja später nochmal nen Screenshot unter Last machen 

Meinst du ich sollte die Werte erstmal so lassen, oder kann man da noch was machen?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. November 2012)

Ich würde jetzt erst mal auf Stabilität testen am besten mit ansruchsvollen Spielen wie BF 3 oder Crysis, und ne Weile Heaven laufen lassen. 

Die Werte sehen doch ganz gut aus, wie weit boostet sie denn unter Volllast ?


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

Meine Windforce x3 läuft komplett stabil auf 1250/3600mhz.

turbo sind 1150c, heißt also, ich kann 100Mhz dazugeben und dem speicher 600. ist aber bei jedem unterschiedlich.


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Wie die Werte unter Volllast waren, weiß ich grad nicht mehr...Hab mit den Werten aber schon einige Runden BF3 gespielt und Heaven Benchmarks gemacht, müsste eigentlich stabil laufen...

Kann man bezüglich des Speichers noch was machen? Ich meine +85 scheinen ja nicht allzu viel zu sein


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

Mehr als 65°C bekomm ich mit OC nicht hin mit meiner Karte


----------



## cap82 (18. November 2012)

Also meine bekommt nicht mehr als 40% luft, und wird mit 1228/3200 nicht wärmer als 60 grad.


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

auf die 3200 kannst locker noch was draufgeben!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. November 2012)

maxScene schrieb:


> Wie die Werte unter Volllast waren, weiß ich grad nicht mehr...Hab mit den Werten aber schon einige Runden BF3 gespielt und Heaven Benchmarks gemacht, müsste eigentlich stabil laufen...
> 
> Kann man bezüglich des Speichers noch was machen? Ich meine +85 scheinen ja nicht allzu viel zu sein



Dann müsste die Karte normal stabil laufen. Beim Speicher kann man schon noch mehr geben aber der Speicher ist anfälliger als der Chip.


----------



## cap82 (18. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> auf die 3200 kannst locker noch was draufgeben!



Nö, reicht doch noch locker für alles im moment..


----------



## Broow (18. November 2012)

maxScene schrieb:


> Ich kann ja später nochmal nen Screenshot unter Last machen
> 
> Meinst du ich sollte die Werte erstmal so lassen, oder kann man da noch was machen?


 

Sag mir ein Spiel das mehr Leistung braucht?  (Downsampling + SGSSA zählen nicht! )


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Ja, aber wenn ich das mit Heaven teste, müsste das doch hinhauen oder?


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Noch was: Mein Mem Clock Offset hatte ich ja bei Precision X um 85 erhöht, was im Vergleich zu anderen ja wohl recht wenig ist...Setze ich den Mem Clock Offset aber höher, schmiert mir der Benchmark andauernd ab...Wisst ihr was da los ist?


----------



## cap82 (18. November 2012)

Naja, dass dein memory eben nicht mehr verträgt oder?


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Mich wunderts nur dass es da anscheinend so große Unterschiede gibt 
Einige haben da ja Werte von 200-500 oder so ähnlich!


----------



## mrfloppy (18. November 2012)

@ maxscene könntest du evtl mal hin und wieder den bearbeiten button nutzen? die doppelposts müssen nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## maxScene (18. November 2012)

Alles klar, werde in Zukunft drauf achten


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2012)

Sind 3700 zu viel für den Speicher ?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. November 2012)

Müsste noch im Rahmen sein, aber Vorsicht denn der Speicher ist empfindlicher als der Chip.


----------



## maxScene (19. November 2012)

So sehen meine aktuellen Settings nach ein paar Testläufen aus...Was haltet ihr davon, besser als die alten (weiter oben)?
Hab damit bei Heaven Benchmark auf den maximalen Settings nen Score von 1302 Punkten erreicht...


----------



## target2804 (19. November 2012)

maxScene schrieb:
			
		

> So sehen meine aktuellen Settings nach ein paar Testläufen aus...Was haltet ihr davon, besser als die alten (weiter oben)?
> Hab damit bei Heaven Benchmark auf den maximalen Settings nen Score von 1302 Punkten erreicht...



Du postest jetzt nur das was du mehr gibt's. Woher soll ich jetzt wissen wie hoch deine Karte ohne OC im boost geht? Gib mal genaue taktraten. Ok ist es immer dann wenn die Karte stabil läuft.


----------



## maxScene (19. November 2012)

Genaue Taktraten poste ich nachher nochmal, wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin...Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Karte stabil laufen sollte, wenn der Heaven Benchmark ohne Probleme bestanden wird?


----------



## mrfloppy (19. November 2012)

ne nicht wirklich, spiele ma über langen zeitraum ein aufwendiges game, da wirst sehen was stabil läuft


----------



## stefan79gn (19. November 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> ne nicht wirklich, spiele ma über langen zeitraum ein aufwendiges game, da wirst sehen was stabil läuft


Heaven kann dutzende male durchlaufen ohne Fehler, trotzdem kann es passieren das zb wenn du mehrere Stunden Bf3 Spielst zb. Multiplayer das die Karte abstürzt bzw der Treiber. Dann weißt du das nix Stabil läuft. Heaven ist nur ein erster nennen wir es Testdurchlauf. Richtig auf Satbilität testen würd ich mit hardwarehungrigen Spielen.Viele Leute pushen ihre Karten und denken ein run Heaven und die Karte läuft stabil, wundern sich aber wenn sie in Spielen dann irgendwann treiberresets haben. Daher sind viele übertaktungsergebnisse nix als Wunschdenken solange nur mal ein Run Heaven oder noch besser 3dmark getestet wurde.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. November 2012)

Kann man eigentlich die Karte dabei beschädigen, wenn man s übertreibt und der Treiber resetet ?


----------



## mrfloppy (20. November 2012)

naja denke mal das ist ne schutzfunktion damit nichts passiert und ausserdem erhöst du ja nicht die spannung, das ist von nvidia ja gedeckelt! beim ram solltest aber aufpassen, nicht zu hoch gehen, frag aber nicht wie weit hoch, kann dir auch keiner nen fixen wert geben


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. November 2012)

Ja beim Speicher sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Nyuki (20. November 2012)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Karte dabei beschädigen, wenn man s übertreibt und der Treiber resetet ?



Ja kann man und deswegen immer kleine Schritte Takten !


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. November 2012)

Ich takte immer in kleinen Schritten, gebe 10 Mhz dazu und teste dann, zur Zeit am liebsten mit Battlefield 3, stundenlang bis ich weiter erhöhe.

Aber es könnte doch sein dass die Karte sagen wir mal mit 1200 Mhz noch stabil läuft und mit 1210 abstürzt. 

Macht sich das irgendwie schon vorher bemerkbar durch Bildfehler oder sowas ?


----------



## Razor2408 (21. November 2012)

Hab vorhin ca. ne Stunde Metro 2033 gespielt, auf max. Settings, mit DX11, 4xMSAA, Erweiteter PhysX und alles was geht (1080p)
Das GPU Tweak Tool von Asus liess ich mitlaufen und der zeigt bei der GPU Clock 1345MHz an, siehe Screenshot.
Ist dieser Wert in Ordnung? (hab die normale non T Version)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. November 2012)

wenn das wirklich stabil läuft auf dauer ist das klar in ordnung ! da kommen nicht alle hin, ich selber auch nicht


----------



## Razor2408 (21. November 2012)

Ja hat mich auch etwas gewundert, ich spiele mit diesen Settings seit ~2 Monaten, habe aber erst jetzt mal nachgeguckt wie hoch die GPU Clock geht.
Abstürze hatte ich noch keinen einzigen. (bei Metro 2033, BF3, Crysis+Warhead, etc.)


----------



## mrfloppy (21. November 2012)

hast den gpu clock nur mit dem asus tweak tool was hochgeschraubt oder was hast noch gemacht?


----------



## Razor2408 (21. November 2012)

Nur den Memory Clock etwas erhöht und per Tweak Tool wie am Screenshot zu sehen auf max. Boost.


----------



## wolflux (21. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Windforce x3 läuft komplett stabil auf 1250/3600mhz.
> 
> turbo sind 1150c, heißt also, ich kann 100Mhz dazugeben und dem speicher 600. ist aber bei jedem unterschiedlich.



Hallo,darf ich einen tipp geben ? Sei vorsichtig mit dem speichertakt ich habe den originalkühler von meiner windforce (3 Lüfter), abgenommen und gesehen das der Speicher mit der kühlplatte mit gekühlt wird.als ich meine "CPU" wakü drauf gesetzt (ich liebe das zu sagen)habe ,war der Speicher frei und konnte unter last feststellen das die  schnell so heiss werden dass du den Finger nicht länger als wenige Sekunden draufhalten kannst.die 3250 schaft meinen Speicher stabil aber wenn bei 3000 MHz diese so heiss werden dann kannst du dir ja vorstellen was du dann für eine Temp.hast.messen konnte ich die grad leider nicht.


----------



## maxScene (21. November 2012)

Meine läuft ca auch auf 1250/3650...
Muss ich mir da nun sorgen um den Speicher machen oder kann ich ohne Bedenken testen?


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hallo,darf ich einen tipp geben ? Sei vorsichtig mit dem speichertakt ich habe den originalkühler von meiner windforce (3 Lüfter), abgenommen und gesehen das der Speicher mit der kühlplatte mit gekühlt wird.als ich meine "CPU" wakü drauf gesetzt (ich liebe das zu sagen)habe ,war der Speicher frei und konnte unter last feststellen das die  schnell so heiss werden dass du den Finger nicht länger als wenige Sekunden draufhalten kannst.die 3250 schaft meinen Speicher stabil aber wenn bei 3000 MHz diese so heiss werden dann kannst du dir ja vorstellen was du dann für eine Temp.hast.messen konnte ich die grad leider nicht.


 
meine karte erreicht nichtmal 69°C. ich weiß was ich ihr zumuten kann. aber danke für deinen lieb gemeinten tip


----------



## wolflux (21. November 2012)

@maxSceneenke nicht denn irgendwie wollen wir doch alle wissen was Sache ist.wenn der Speicher gekühlt wird sollte keine Gefahr bestehen aber über den mehrgewinn ohne kühler ist bestimmt ein grösseres Risiko vorhanden.


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

die karte schaltet ab wenn sie zu heiß wird. klar der speicher ist empfindlich, aber dank treiberreset etc. merkt man meistens schon dass es nicht gut ist, bevor die karte scaden nimmt


----------



## wolflux (21. November 2012)

Ich kann es dir nicht sagen ,ich wünsche uns dass du recht hast.bin ja vom vielen löten Hitze gewöhnt ,dachte zuerst hätte den Finger auf die Spannungswandler gelegt. Na ja ein bisschen höhertakten kann nicht schaden


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Eine Karte kann problemlos 90°C, das reicht um dir die Finger direkt zu verbrennen^^


----------



## BeatsbyDre (1. Dezember 2012)

Kennt einer ein einfaches tool zum BIOS flashen? Habe da Zotac Firestorm im Hinterkopf, komischerweise haben die aber die flash funktion rausgenommen


----------



## Broow (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das Gigabyte VGA @ Bios verwendet bei meiner Gigabyte 670... Obs bei andern HErstellern auf funktioniert weiß ich nich


----------



## BeatsbyDre (2. Dezember 2012)

Sonst noch vorschläge?


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Dezember 2012)

und was hast du für eine karte? entweder stellt der hersteller ein tool dafür bereit oder nvflash


----------



## BeatsbyDre (2. Dezember 2012)

Nvflash check ich nicht


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Dezember 2012)

Klick


----------



## xfreakyliikeme (25. Dezember 2012)

jetzt weiß ich nicht welche gtx 670 ich mir holen soll asus dcII oder gb windforcex3 würde aber gerne die 4 GB version kaufen


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Dezember 2012)

Lass die 4GB sein, kostet mehr, bringt aber nix. Wenn die 4GB wirklich mal gefordert wären, limitiert schon längst die GPU selbst.


----------



## xfreakyliikeme (26. Dezember 2012)

Bei Gigabyte und Asus kann man die Leistungsaufnahme auch um 45% erhöhen,oder nur um 22 % ??


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle! 

Meine KFA² GTX 670 EX OC taktet mit GPU Clock 1006 MHz und 1085 MHz Boost Clock mit maximalen 1215 MHz. ASIC Qual. liegt bei 83% lt. GPU-Z 0.6.6.

Finde es erstaunlich, dass so viele Karten laut der Tabelle auf der ersten Seite des Threads mit über 1250MHz standardmäßig boosten sollen. Oder hat da jemand die maximal stabilen OC-Taktraten angegeben?!?!

Beispiel Zitat:

Palit GTX 670 Jetstream (Basistakt 1006MHz) 

Besitzer           ASIC-Wert in % max. Boost in MHz 
PrinzSkyWalker            100             1262
PrinzSkyWalker            100             1150
NelsonNTBD                 90,4           1110


----------



## killer196 (11. Januar 2013)

UPDATE


core takt 980 (standart) boost: 1311mhz 

Volt-Mod ftw! 

ASIC nachwievor 84,4.


----------



## mcmarky (11. Januar 2013)

Sind die 1311 MHz der Boost mit Standardspannung von 1,175 V oder nach dem Votl-Mod.?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Januar 2013)

Meine Asus GTX 670 DC II boostet mit Standardspannung auf 1124 Mhz.

Nur durch anheben der Taktrate ohne Spannungserhöhung sind 1254 drin, darüber schmiert nach 10 min Heaven der Treiber ab.

Spannung habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht erhöht muss ich mal testen aber denke mal 1300 müssten schon gehen.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Januar 2013)

Stell mal das Powertarget auf maximum, also 117%. Das sorgt dafür, das bei maximaltakt auch die maximalspannung von 1,175v gehalten wird. Jedenfalls wesentlich konstanter als beim Standard-Powertarget. So habe ich meine Stabilitätsprobleme in den Griff bekommen. Im Afterburner OSD ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim Standard Powertarget die GPU-Spannung sehr oft abgesenkt wird und die 1,175v nur selten anliegen, obwohl der max Boosttakt genutzt wird.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Januar 2013)

GTX 670 AMP!   1370/3850    *devil*  :beer:


----------



## killer196 (17. Januar 2013)

ohne übertakten? wenn ja dann


----------



## Elloco (19. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt gehts los. Mal sehen wie die 670er sich bei Crysis 3 schlagen.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

Das interessier mich auch brennend


----------



## Lude969 (20. Februar 2013)

Hab ma ne Frage obs jetzt hier reinpasst oder nicht 

Bei FC3 hab ich mit meiner Asus 670 wenn ich Menschen oder meist Tiere erschieße rote kleine Vierecke auf dem Boden die sehr hell glänzen. Soll Blut sein sieht aber eher nach Konfetti aus  hatte den Treiber vom Januar drauf un gestern den neuen gezogen keine Besserung. Auch schmiert mir das Game als mal ab aber ohne das der Treiber abstürzt denk liegt am Spiel selbst aber wüsste nicht warum. Sollte ich mein OC mal zurückfahren? Hatte bisher bie Probleme, bei Bf3 hats ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## M_DC (20. Februar 2013)

Also hab bei bf keine Probleme  Asus gtx670 Top @1300MHz


----------



## Lude969 (20. Februar 2013)

M_DC schrieb:


> Also hab bei bf keine Probleme  Asus gtx670 Top @1300MHz



Hab meine non Top auf ~1250MHz aber mit einem der ersten Treiber damals getestet seid dem nichts mehr verändert mittlerweile sollte vieleicht nen wenig mehr drin sein aber es reicht  Naja werd mal ein wenig an den Einstellungen rumapielen vieleicht hab ich was eingestellt was nicht so dolle is


----------



## Lude969 (27. Februar 2013)

Hm hab glaub meinen Fehler bei FC3 gefunden was das Blut angeht. Mir schmiert der Treiber/das komplette Spiel als beim spielen ab un wird dann wieder hergestellt. Also muss ich wohl nen weniger runtertakten  komisch hatte bisher nie Probleme selbst mit Bf3 und mit den Testprogrammen...


----------



## cap82 (13. März 2013)

Tach mal hier.

frage: Hat denn schon jemand bei ner 670 Windforce 3x die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt? Wenn ja, mit welchem Ergebnis? Welche Paste?


----------



## stefan79gn (13. März 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Neue Feststellung der ASIC Wert ist für den Poppes!
> 
> Ich hatte 100% bei meiner MSI GTX 670 OC.
> Jetzt habe ich eine Zusätzliche identische Karte und habe bei beiden Karten einen Wert von ~60%.
> ...


Der Asic wert ist schon immer fürn popo. schau mal weiter vorne im thread da hatte ich noch nen wert von 88,3% und nun nur noch 67,3 oder so. Also das ändert sich wohl mit den verschiedenen Versionen von gpu-z. Es gibt ja nur an wieviel spannung deine Karte beim Wert xy brauch. Also mach ich mir beim asic wert keine sorgen. Mir reichen die 1215MHz takt @stock. Also keine Sorge wo man den Asic wert noch nicht auslesen konnte, ging es ja auch 
gruß


----------



## wolflux (13. März 2013)

Hallo @Stefan,da hätten wir ihn ja mal wieder den ASIC-Wert.Der scheint einen irgendwie zu verfolgen.

Leute genießt euren Asic-Wert der ändert nichts am zocken.Ich wette mit die besten Grakas die sich super hochtakten lassen können einen sehr niedrigen Asic haben.Das ändert nichts am Spiel Spaß. Gruß wolflux


----------



## stefan79gn (13. März 2013)

Hatte glaube ich schon mehrfach geschrieben das im Forum hier und auch woanders leute mit einem "hohen" ASic wert unterwegs sind und deren Karte sich kaum übertakten lässt und genauso Leute die einen "niedrigen" ASIC wert haben und deren Karte übertaktungswunder sind.
Also wie schon Wolflux so schön sagt, genießt euren ASIC-Wert.


----------



## wolflux (13. März 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Tach mal hier.
> 
> frage: Hat denn schon jemand bei ner 670 Windforce 3x die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt? Wenn ja, mit welchem Ergebnis? Welche Paste?



Ja hab ich gemacht ,aber ich glaube das man daß nicht wirklich spürbar merkt.Habe von Artic-Coolin MMX 4 verwendet. War mal Topp getestet soweit ich weiß.Ist dann 2-3€ teurer als andere.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. März 2013)

@cap82 hab die auch gewechselt bei mir, hab aber flüssigmetall drauf geklatscht und temps gingen unter last um die 4-5 ° runter im gegensatz zur original wlp , war schon ok ! meine läuft im boost auf 1267MHz und speicher +450 mhz, bei BF3 hab ich um die 63°


----------



## cap82 (14. März 2013)

Ja, das war auch meine Idee, ich hab nämlich hier noch 2 Spritzen Coollaboratory Liquid Pro rumliegen. Da ich im Ma von einem Rebel 9 Value in ein Anidees AI-6B umziehe, wollte ich der CPU und der GPU neue Paste verpassen. 

Habe aber Angst, das diese den Kühlkörper angreift. Denn wenn ich mir das Bild von Kühlkörper aus diesem Test ansehe Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC WindForce 3 im Test - Innenansicht (Seite 4) - HT4U.net , sieht es so aus, als wäre das Material um die Direct Touch Heatpipes aus Alu, und das soll sich ja mit der Liquid Ultra nicht so vertragen.

Welche hast du benutzt?


----------



## mrfloppy (14. März 2013)

Die selbe wie du ! Ich wüsste nicht was passieren soll, die heatpipes also die Kontaktfläche ist ja kupfer
Hab auch noch nichts an abkagerungen entdeckt das da was reagiert auf die paste

ABER heute festgestellt das die arctic silcerMX5 auch sehr sehr gut ist, hab heute kühler gereinigt usw und hatte kein flüssigmetall mehr, hab diese dann drauf gemacht und mußte feststellen das sich die temps identisch dem flüssigmetall gegenüber verhalten


----------



## cap82 (15. März 2013)

Ok, aber ich werde mir dann denke ich doch zusammen mit dem Anidees die Liquid Ultra bestellen, da diese ja nicht mehr so festbacken soll wie die Liquid Pro. Werd sie dann auch auf CPU machen.  
Hab gestern den Windforce Kühler mal abgemacht und Silver 5 drauf gemacht. Hab jetzt schon bessere Temps. Außer bei Tomb Raider, da hab ich ein Maximum von 67 Grad. Bei BF 3 erreich ich nichtmal mehr die 60.

Ich hoffe du warst vorsichtig mit deiner Liquid Pro, denn links und rechts der Heatpipes ist das Material Alu!

Hoffe dass ich mit dem neuen Gehäuse nicht über meine Schmerzgrenze von 60 Grad mit CPU und GPU komme. Kann das irgendwie nicht sehen..


----------



## mrfloppy (15. März 2013)

auf welchem takt läuft deine karte denn im boost? da ich gestern auch die silver5 drauf gemacht habe liegen meine temps bei um die 65° in BF3 wobei ich auch das loolermaster silencio hab, das ist schön leise aber hat vorne nur ein paar lüftungsschlitze zum luft ansaugen, da gibts andere gehäuse wo mehr frischluft angesaugt werden kann! ABER es ist schönes leises gehäuse


----------



## cap82 (15. März 2013)

Ohne OC boostet sie in BF3 1138 MHz. Mit +100 hat sie dann 1225MHz. Aber auch dann erreiche ich keine 60 grad. Eher 55-58. Raumtemp is so um die 23-24 im Dachgeschoss.w


----------



## mrfloppy (16. März 2013)

naja ohne oc boostet meine auf 1188MHz und da hab ich 62°, was aber bei dem gehäuse auch ok ist, ist ja ein silence gehäuse mit schöner dämmung ! oc hab ich 1267MHz und +450MHz vram, da hat sie dann halt ihre 65°, denke mal das ist völlig ok


----------



## ChrisMSI (19. März 2013)

MSI N GTX 670 PE OC basis1020mhz boost original1215 boost oc 1275 memory 3640 asic wird mir nicht angezeigt bei gpuz max temp mit oc boost bisher 55 grad

P.s. maximale oc leistung bisher noch nicht getestet, sprich moderate v core erhöhung aux voltage nicht angetastet memory voltage moderat erhöt max tdp 107%


----------



## stefan79gn (19. März 2013)

ChrisMSI schrieb:


> MSI N GTX 670 PE OC basis1020mhz boost original1215 boost oc 1275 memory 3640 asic wird mir nicht angezeigt bei gpuz max temp mit oc boost bisher 55 grad
> 
> P.s. maximale oc leistung bisher noch nicht getestet, sprich moderate v core erhöhung aux voltage nicht angetastet memory voltage moderat erhöt max tdp 107%


Womit hast du die Stabilität des taktes getestet? Die Spannung ist doch soweit ich weiß auch bei der msi gelockt oder? sprich maximal 1,175v


----------



## ChrisMSI (19. März 2013)

mit dem msi kombuster habe ich den takt getestet, also nen klasischen stresstest gemacht. ja der v core ist gelockt, habe ihn aber noch nicht bis ans ende geschoben.. könnte aber den v core grade nicht sagen, müsste ich mal bei nvidia inspektor schauen. also denke das ich noch ein wenig luft habe


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2013)

So

1200 MHz Core Clock und 1830 MHz Memory Clock BF3 Stable

Bei 50 MHz mehr Core Clock scheißt BF3 ab, aber als ich kurz drinnen war hatte ich 120 FPS 

Ist das gut?


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

Tom Gierlich schrieb:


> So
> 
> 1200 MHz Core Clock und 1830 MHz Memory Clock BF3 Stable
> 
> ...


Welche Karte hast du denn genau? Wie hoch boostet sie genau? Welche Temps hast du und womit außer bf3 hast du auf stabilität getestet?
120fps sagen nix aus. da diese abhängig von der auflösung den einstellungen und wohin mal schaut sind.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2013)

Die Windforce 3X on Gigabyte und der 2. Test war Furmark.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

furmark ist supoptimal. nutze lieber heaven benchmark zum stabitest oder heaven valley. Den test 2-3 mal durchlaufen lassen und dann ne runde bf3 multiplayer. wenn das alles super läuft scheint das übertakten gut zu sein. Wie hoch boostet die karte maximal?


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2013)

> furmark ist supoptimal


Jo hab ich schon gehört.
Ich hab das maximale was Furmark macht genommen
und dann soweit runtergeregelt bis BF3 stabil läuft.


Also vor dem OC lag der Kern bei 1100 MHz und der Speicher bei 1500 MHz.
Da Stock ja 980 MHz ist müsste 1100 ja der Boost sein, oder?
Hab noch nie übertaktet kenn mich da kaum aus.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

naja lad dir mal gpu-z runter und lasse die daten mitplotten wenn man im tool auf sensor geht und unten den hacken bei log to file reinmacht. dann siehste wie hoch die karte boostet. bsp-. meine geht auf max. 1215mhz vom werk aus, da meine vom werk aus übertaktet ist. Das bei ca. 70Grad


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2013)

Die Daten hab ich von GPUZ.

Kann mehr Spannung helfen
mit dem Afterburner.

Ok ich hab unter OC bei BF3 52°C und bei Furmark 61°C.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

die datendie vorne beim gpu-z drinnenstehen sind standarddaten die nicht speziell von deiner karte ausgelesen wurde. Also bevor du übertaktest lese dich erstmal ein. Übrigens die spannung ist gelockt bei der 670 auf 1,175v. Übertakten ohne das man weiß was man macht kann nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## mrfloppy (29. März 2013)

was ist denn das für ein gehäuse und auf was drehen die lüfter unter last das du nur 52° unter last bei bf3 hast??? ich habe um die 65° mit 45% lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein gehäuse und auf was drehen die lüfter unter last das du nur 52° unter last bei bf3 hast??? ich habe um die 65° mit 45% lüftergeschwindigkeit


Nox Hummer Zero ist ein Big Tower. Gehäuselüfter auf niedrigster Stufe der internen Lüftersteuerung
und Grakalüfter unter Last so 33-37%.
Ich guck jetzt aber nochmal nach.



> die datendie vorne beim gpu-z drinnenstehen sind standarddaten die nicht speziell von deiner karte ausgelesen wurde. Also bevor du übertaktest lese dich erstmal ein. Übrigens die spannung ist gelockt bei der 670 auf 1,175v. Übertakten ohne das man weiß was man macht kann nach hinten losgehen.


Soweit ich mich informiert habe kann wegen diesem Lock nichts kaputt getaktet werden außer man zieht ein anderes Bios drauf.
Die anderen Gefahrenzonen Kühlung und Stromversorgung sind durch gute Komponenten sichergestellt.

Aber was kann meiner Karte denn beim OC passieren, wenn ich kein BIOS Modding oder so betreibe?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. März 2013)

Solange du die Spannung nicht erhöhst eigentlich gar nichts. Irgendwann wirst du eine Taktfrequenz erreichen bei der der Grakatreiber resetet das wars dann.


----------



## alex2210 (30. März 2013)

Ich hab meiner das Gefühl eine OC Krüppel erwischt zu haben…in BF3 will die MSI 670 Reference OC nich mal den Takt halten im Moment probier ich grad 1087@1,175V aus mal sehen ob der Takt haltbar is….. -.-


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. März 2013)

Das ist in der Tat nicht all zu viel, meine geht bis 1241 Mhz stundenlang BF3 und Heaven stabil.


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2013)

Also meine läuft in BF3 mit 1293MHz Boost und effektiv 3550MHz RAM. Das ganze bei 112% und so 40-45ºC (WaKü). Bei mehr Takt stürzt der Grafiktreiber regelmäßig ab. Getestet habe ich noch mit Haven Valley , 3D Mark und Furmark.
Wobei Furmark mit mehr Takt noch läuft.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. März 2013)

Furmark ist auch eher nix zum stabi testen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2013)

Also kann ich durch den Lock nichts kaputt machen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. März 2013)

79,2% -EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB - 1006Mhz - 1201Mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (stock settings)

max boost (OC Werte) 1320Mhz Boost (4004Mhz Mem) ( Heaven stable)


----------



## Ion (30. März 2013)

Mir scheint als wäre bei 1.3GHz Chiptakt eine magische Grenze
Viel weiter darüber komme ich nämlich nicht mal mit Bios Hack


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Mir scheint als wäre bei 1.3GHz Chiptakt eine magische Grenze
> Viel weiter darüber komme ich nämlich nicht mal mit Bios Hack


 
wie viel Mhz hattest du den mehr nach dem Bios Mod?


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Mir scheint als wäre bei 1.3GHz Chiptakt eine magische Grenze
> Viel weiter darüber komme ich nämlich nicht mal mit Bios Hack



Glaube ich auch GTX 670 Gigab Windf OC.Boost geht bis max 1319 MHz.Es ist nicht einfach die Schalter alle einzustellen und bei 112% wird auch die Karte am heissesten. Ich teste zur Zeit nur mit G-PUZ.Sensor Protokollierung,3DmarkDX11.
Gefreut habe ich mich schon als ich die Powerkabel wechselte 6+8 Pin an einem Kabel/ Netzteil Stecker bekam ich 150 MHz. Chiptakt und als ich 2 Kabel seperat an das Netzteil montierte ,1x6+1x8 gingen 200 MHz.
Das ist kein Witz.


----------



## Ion (30. März 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> wie viel Mhz hattest du den mehr nach dem Bios Mod?


 Ohne 1293
Mit 1320MHz


----------



## stefan79gn (30. März 2013)

So ein Biosmod lohnt sich also kaum wie ich das hier so sehe.
Aber1293MHZ ist ja nen Super Wert. Da kann man zufrieden sein.


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Sehe ich auch so und die Garantie ist dann ja auch hin bei 3xx-400€.
Lohnt nicht für die 50-70MHz.


----------



## Ion (30. März 2013)

Mit entsprechender Kühlung ist aber noch mehr drin denke ich.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. März 2013)

Naja die Kühlung ist glaube ich fast egal wenn die max. Spannung erreicht ist und der Chip einfach oc mäßig am limit ist.


----------



## Ion (30. März 2013)

Nene, so einfach ist das nicht 
Frag mal Axonia hier aus dem Forum. Der hat mit seiner 7950 über 1400MHz Chiptakt erreicht, bei 23°C unter Last!
Mit über 40°C war das nicht möglich. Kühlung spielt eine sehr wichtige Rolle


----------



## stefan79gn (30. März 2013)

Sicher spielt die Kühlung auch ne Rolle aber wenn der Chip am ende ist, dann ist es ihm egal ob er 30Grad hat oder 70Grad. NE gute Wakü bringt sicher einiges aber  irgendwann ist der Chip halt am Ende.


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Das glaube ich sogar mit der Kühlung aber ist ja auch nur etwas für Puristen nicht jeder hat eine Wasserkühlung und ist ja noch ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor.
Dann kannst du dir auch eine teurere Karte anschaffen die Leistungsmäßig in die Richtung geht.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. März 2013)

Also das sehe ich genauso. Es ist eher was für Leute die Benchen wollen. Mir reicht bisher meine 670dc2t die rennt @stock mit 1215MHz. Lieber ne Leise Karte die super Temps hat anstelle paar MHz mehr takt und dafür Laut und heiß.


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Ja leider muss Mann so rechnen ,später wenn der Punkt gekommen ist, kann man ja bevor ein Wechsel ansteht versuchen zu Modden.

Edit:Ob es dann was nützt für ein halbes Jahr länger weiss ich nicht aber ein paar Jahre haben wir ja noch  hoffe ich ,Daumen oben.


----------



## Ion (30. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich genauso. Es ist eher was für Leute die Benchen wollen. Mir reicht bisher meine 670dc2t die rennt @stock mit 1215MHz. Lieber ne Leise Karte die super Temps hat anstelle paar MHz mehr takt und dafür Laut und heiß.


 Laut und heiß?
Meine EVGA hat mit dem MK-26 unter Last statt 80 nur noch 44°C und ist zudem flüsterleise geworden.
Desweiteren ist OC Potenzial gestiegen. 
Hat also durchaus nur Vorteile.
Aber du hast schon recht, irgendwo ist eine Grenze erreicht. Du kannst mit 30°C unter Last aber definitiv höher takten als mit 70°C


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Mit dem Mk26 ,ist schon beeindruckend!Läuft es stabil unter 3Dmak Basic Icestorm ,nur der erste Teil?


----------



## Ion (30. März 2013)

Was, der hohe Takt? 
Ka, was sagt denn Icestorm aus? Das ist doch der Smartphone Benchmark 

Alle Spiele laufen damit soweit stabil, nur spiele ich mit weniger Takt da eh das meiste am Vsync-Limit hängt


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Der Icebench war in der letzten PCGH. ,mit der Bench kannst du sofort feststellen ob deine Karte stabil läuft.Deshalb die Anfrage und du kannst mir glauben,  daß 50% aller hochgatakteten Karten hier hängen bleiben.Echt gemein.
Ja mach ich auch so mit Vsync. limitieren.


----------



## stefan79gn (30. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Laut und heiß?
> Meine EVGA hat mit dem MK-26 unter Last statt 80 nur noch 44°C und ist zudem flüsterleise geworden.
> Desweiteren ist OC Potenzial gestiegen.
> Hat also durchaus nur Vorteile.
> Aber du hast schon recht, irgendwo ist eine Grenze erreicht. Du kannst mit 30°C unter Last aber definitiv höher takten als mit 70°C


Gut du hast nen extra Kühler. Ich habe "nur" nen normalen CustomKühler drauf. Wie weit meine Karte damit zum übertakten geht keine Ahnung aber ob die Karte nun mit 1215MHz oder 1250MHz läuft ist denke ich meistens nicht Kriegsentscheidend 
Aber schöne Werte mit dem mk-26.


----------



## wolflux (30. März 2013)

Enorme Leistung für den MK-26,wenn ich bedenke ,daß ich durch meinen engen Desktop gezwungen war eine Alternative wie eine CPU-Kühlung Corsair H100 (240ger Radi)auf die Graka zu montieren und bekomme dann unter MSI-Kombustor Dx11einem Durchlauf nur die 55 Grad mit dem ganzen Aufwand zustande,puhh.
Ich habe jetzt max. konstant1254 MHz .das reicht dicke denke ich.Powertarget 80% und GPU +133 MHz.

@Stefan79gn
Fast identisch mit deiner Asus


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ohne 1293
> Mit 1320MHz


 
Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend, villeicht sind bei mir dann auch nochmal 20Mhz mehr drin ^^


Edit: hab max 48c unter last passiv mit dem Heatkiller GTX 680 Hole Edition. Radiatoren: Magicool slim 420 + MoRa3 LT 9x120 ^^


----------



## Lude969 (31. März 2013)

Die magische Wand war nach Release bei knapp über 1200 nach neuen Treiber mittlerweile bei 1250 mehr will nicht mit meiner Asus non top. Ich werf einfach mal in den Raum das ich noch immer der Meinung bin das die Top irgenwas anderes an sich hat wobei ichbaufs Bios schiele das die fast alle durchweg auf 1300 kommen und die non Top bei 1250 nen Riegel haben. Will jetzt keinen Streit oder Diskussion anzettel ist meine Meinung . Schöne gute Nacht noch. PS: Uhr umstellen nicht vergessen xD


----------



## stefan79gn (31. März 2013)

Kann dir gern das top BIOS geben dann kannst testen!   beim top bis ist das powertarget etwas höher. Was bei der non  t 100% ist, ist bei der top 104 oder 105.


----------



## Lude969 (31. März 2013)

Hatte schon in den weiten des Internets gelesen das mit dem Top Bios mehr rauszukitzeln war. Ob das nu ne Lüge war oder nicht keine Ahnung. Ich bin auch mit meiner non Top zufrieden so viel Unterschied sollte nen anderes Bios oder ähnliches auch nicht ausmachen


----------



## stefan79gn (31. März 2013)

Macht es auch nicht


----------



## Merkor (31. März 2013)

Meine Asus Non-TOP läuft in einem Silent-Gehäuse momentan mit 1202 MHz und 3500 Mhz Speicher. Eigentlich boostet sie auf 1215 MHz, aber schaltet dann einen "Gang" (Spannung und Takt) zurück, weil die Temperatur über 70 bzw. an warmen Tagen über 75 Grad geht. Die Lüfterkurve ist auf Auto, weil ich es möglichst leise haben will. Das Power Target ist auf 122%, aber es wird mir angezeigt, dass die Karte unter Last auch mal 129-131% ausreizt. 

Wenn ich sehe, dass andere hier mit 80% PT auf ~1300MHz kommen, dann kann das PT bei der Asus im BIOS nur sehr konservativ gewählt sein.

Nun habe ich in Crysis 3 ein merkwürdiges Boostverhalten, welches in BF3 trotz überall 98/99% GPU-Auslastung nicht auftritt: Dort boostet die Karte mit o.g. Einstellungen nur bis ~1.150 MHz. Es werden weiterhin 73-76 Grad erreicht, aber die Spannung fällt auf bis zu ~1.12v ab. Es scheint, dass Crysis 3 die Karte übermäßig belastet und so das PT bereits früher erreicht ist, weil wirklich alle Schaltkreise aktiv sind.

Kann jemand dieses Boostverhalten bestätigen?

Ich bin kurz davor, dass (neue) TOP-BIOS zu flashen. Darin sollte das PT nicht so konservativ gewählt sein...


----------



## wolflux (31. März 2013)

Habe Bios-Update gemacht ( org.BIOS von Gigabyte).Tatsächlich das
Ergebnis1319 MHz (+200 MHz.). ,Ptarget 112%,lasse sie aber kühler laufen nämlich weiterhin mit 1254 MHz .Was soll das, reicht mir dicke.War gut mal mit normalen Menschen zu schreiben.
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Osterfest,endlich mal Zeit zum Spielen
Gruss wolflux


----------



## Ion (31. März 2013)

@Merkor
Warum nicht einfach selbst das PT höher schrauben? Oder schon getan?
Crysis 3 ist nun wirklich eine exteme Belastung für die Karte, dort schafft meine den Takt von über 1300MHz auch nicht stabil.
Bei dir ist auch die hohe Temperatur mit das Problem, denn ab 70°C regelt die Karte automatisch herunter weil der Verbrauch steigt.

Ich kann das PT bei mir bis 145% schrauben, max. habe ich bis jetzt etwa 125% erreicht, unter höchster Spannung und Takt bei etwa 52°C.


----------



## stefan79gn (31. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> @Merkor
> Warum nicht einfach selbst das PT höher schrauben? Oder schon getan?
> Crysis 3 ist nun wirklich eine exteme Belastung für die Karte, dort schafft meine den Takt von über 1300MHz auch nicht stabil.
> Bei dir ist auch die hohe Temperatur mit das Problem, denn ab 70°C regelt die Karte automatisch herunter weil der Verbrauch steigt.
> ...



Also das die KArte ab 70Grad runterregelt ist wohl auch unterschiedlich. Meine Karte tut dies nicht. Letzten Sommer hatte ich mal 73Grad bei knapp 50% Lüfter ( Da waren auch über 30Grad in der Bude) und dedr Boost klebte an der 1215MHz marke. Also scheint es eventuell irgendwie im Bios hinterlegt zu sein.
Mein PT geht maximal auf 117% zu stellen, Da bei mir 100% schon 104% der normalen Asus 670dc sind. Die kannman ja bis 121% hoch stellen. Die 100% PT erreiche ich auch meistens nicht. Ab und an geht das Powertarget sogar auf 104% je nach Anforderung obwohl der Regler auf 100% steht. Und auch da taktet nix runter.


----------



## Merkor (31. März 2013)

@stefan79: Welches BIOS verwendest du denn für deine TOP? Ich würde bei mir das neue TOP flashen. Da habe ich die Sicherheit, dass der Boost nicht zu hoch geht. Manuell nachregeln kann ich ja immer noch. Mir kommt es eher darauf an, dass 

a) das Power Limit hochgesetzt wird und 
b) die Karte nicht sofort ab 70 Grad heruntergeregelt wird.

Das ist das richtige?
ASUS - GTX670-DC2T-2GD5


----------



## stefan79gn (31. März 2013)

Ich habe derzeit das original Bios drauf also nicht das was du verlinkt hast. Mit dem von dir verlinkten Boostet meine KArte 4 Takte (1 takt ca. 12-13MHZ) niedriger. Dabei bleibt die Temperatur egal was ich anstelle unter 70Grad, da die Lüfterkurve modifiziert wurde. Also bleibt das original Bios drauf. Hatte ja keine stabilitäts probleme. Das neue Bios ist ja nur für Leute gewesen deren Top stabi Probleme hatten , sprich jenseits von 1250MHz abstürzte. Naja und meine Boostet ja standardmäßig "nur" bis 1215MHz 
Kannst ja wenn du es testest malgucken ob du mit oc etwas weiter kommst 
Wenn du mein original Bios haben möchtest sag es ich habe beide hier  als *.rom Datei.


----------



## Merkor (31. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal Heaven 4.0 gebencht und habe dort im Gegensatz zu Crysis 3 einen relativ konstanten Boost, wenn auch nicht statisch.

Hier mal ein Lauf mit 122% PT, +108MHz Core und, +500MHz Speicher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht, dass der Boost schwankt mit der Spannung, der Temperatur und dem Power Target. Minimal liegen in Heaven 1176MHz an. Der maximale Boost beträgt 1228MHz. Meistens habe ich 1202-1215MHz.

Aber bei Crysis 3 boostet die Karte eben meist nur um 1150 MHz mit erheblich geringerer Spannung (1.1-1.12v) und die Schwankungen sind auch größer. Was macht Crysis, was Heaven nicht schafft?

Mit höherem PT könnte ich den Boost vermutlich konstanter halten. Ich will taktmäßig gar nicht höher hinaus. Doch das (neue) TOP-BIOS flashen (welche Schalter brauche ich da an NVFlash nochmal?)? Hmm...


----------



## wolflux (1. April 2013)

Also ich habe bei meiner GTX 670 Windforce OC nach einigen Stunden mit Gpu-Z und Crysis3+FarCry3
konstant 1254 MHz ausgetüftelt .Der Turbo  ist nicht mehr in Funktion,sehr angenehm.Das einzige was ich tat war PT auf 80% und GPU auf 133 MHz zu stellen.
Allerdings sitzt eine Kompaktwakü.darauf max.bei 55°.
Kein Vergleich mit anderen Waküs. aber die Temp  scheint Einfluss auf den Takt 
zu haben
Scheint wirklich so einfach zu sein.


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

wolflux schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich mit anderen Waküs. aber die Temp  scheint Einfluss auf den Takt
> zu haben


 Das versuche ich hier doch die schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen. Da die Temp ebenfalls dafür verantwortlich ist was die Karte verbraucht, hängt von ihr also auch der Takt ab.
Sowas lässt sich natürlich mit normaler Kühlung kaum testen.


----------



## killer196 (2. April 2013)

also meine gigabyte ging unter luft beim boost bis 1250Mhz. Jetzt unter wasser bis 1340Mhz. Ohne was am Takt verstellt zu haben. Nur power target auf anschlag.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

Schöne Werte die man mit ner wakü erreicht. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

Hallo,

hier mal die Werte meiner neuen *Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce 2* (die mit den zwei 100mm Propellern)
Warum habe ich diese genommen und nicht die mit den drei Lüftern ? Weil die WF2 für wenige Stunden bei Notebooks-billiger.de für 292.- Euro zu haben war. Nagelneu, kein Rückläufer oder ähnlich.

*Asics: 78,3%  -  Standardtakt: 940 MHz  -  max. Boost 1215 MHz ( Power Limit 122%, Core +100, Mem +200)*

Was mich verwundert hat - die Karte ist unter Last nicht lauter als meine GTX 580 mit Peter und 2 x Silent Wings PWM. Dabei wird sie nicht wärmer als 65° beim Spielen.
Der Kühler ist also wirklich gelungen, einzig die hohe Idle-Drehzahl stört ein wenig. Man kann nur auf minimal 40% regeln, was ca. 1300 RPM entspricht.
Ist aber Gejammer auf sehr hohem Niveau, da ich die Lüfter nur aus dem Case heraushöre, wenn es absolut totenstill im Haus ist.
Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Karte und den max. Boost von 1215 MHz hält sie beim Zocken durchgehend, wenn es nötig ist.

butz

edit: vielleicht noch ganz interessant zu wissen - die WF2 hat *keinen Stromturm*, die Anschlüsse liegen fein säuberlich nebeneinander.


----------



## killer196 (2. April 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Schöne Werte die man mit ner wakü erreicht. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


 
ich auch nicht  

zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar mehr, allerdings mit volt-mod. bei 1,4V anstatt 1,175V  da waren dann 1450Mhz stabil drin. Allerdings hab ich das ganz schnell wieder rückgängig gemacht, weil die graka trotz wasser 95Grad hatte


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

butzler schrieb:


> Was mich verwundert hat - die Karte ist unter Last nicht lauter als meine GTX 580 mit Peter und 2 x Silent Wings PWM. Dabei wird sie nicht wärmer als 65° beim Spielen.


 Hast du mal den Verbrauch der beiden Karten verglichen? Was wundert dich da noch? 
Sind 1215MHz nur der Max. Boost oder das max. mögliche mit OC?


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

Gute Frage.
Mit den geposteten Einstellungen geht der Takt bis auf 1215 MHz hoch, bei exakt diesem Wert scheint etwas abzuriegeln, dann geht es kein bißchen höher.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> ich auch nicht
> 
> zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar mehr, allerdings mit volt-mod. bei 1,4V anstatt 1,175V  da waren dann 1450Mhz stabil drin. Allerdings hab ich das ganz schnell wieder rückgängig gemacht, weil die graka trotz wasser 95Grad hatte


 
grins naja die arme Karte  aber nice to know das es geht.

@Butzler hast du mal an Gigabyte also am Support geschrieben,vieleicht haben die ein Bios für dich wo die idledrehzahl runter gereglt ist.
die 1215habe ich auch. Allerdings bei 1058MHz den standardwerten der dc2t. Powertarget ist bei mir 100% was ca. 104-105% der normalen dc2 ist. Bei mir bringt aber selbst ein Hochstellen des Powertarget keinen höheren Boost. Aber denke das sollte so auch reichen.


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

Klar reicht das. Mit den 1215 bin ich restlos zufrieden. Habe gerade nochmal mit mehr Spannung und Maximalkühlung versucht. Bei genau 1215,0 MHz riegelt die Karte definitiv ab.

Den Gigabyte-Support hab ich angeschrieben und das Problem eindringlich geschildert. Wird nach den Feiertagen aber bestimmt ein paar Tage dauern, bis da Antwort kommt. Ich poste dann in meinem Thread.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

ok weil ich weiß die dc2t die ich ahbe regelt den lüfter bis auf 10% runter was ca. 900-1000rpm sind. Naja kann dir ja mein dc2t Bios geben


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

Das ist echt nett von Dir, leider kann ich nichts damit anfangen und wenn ich es könnte, müsste ich erst nochmal gründlich überlegen ob es mir das Risiko bei einer 300.- Karte wert ist .
Ich warte lieber mal, was Gigabyte schreibt.


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Das versuche ich hier doch die schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen. Da die Temp ebenfalls dafür verantwortlich ist was die Karte verbraucht, hängt von ihr also auch der Takt ab.
> Sowas lässt sich natürlich mit normaler Kühlung kaum testen.



Ja du hast natürlich Recht,war mir da nicht ganz so sicher da der Boost gemacht hat was er wollte,so schien es zumindest.
Allerdings wenn ich meinen Aufwand eurer Lüfterkühlung entgegen setze ,sehe ich etwas Alt aus.Auch bei 55° sind keine Megasprünge da.
Aber wie heisst es so schön Mann will ja alles haben ,genug MHz und trotzdem kühl.Pt  ist auf 80% bei 1254 MHz. und 55° sind schon ganz Ok.denke ich


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

ion hat soweit recht das natürlich der Boost abhängig von dem pt, der Temperatur,spannung und last ist. Aber es muss natürlich alles passen. Es bringt natürlich nix wenn man die karte bei 55grad unter vollast laufen hat die spannung (1,175v ) ausgereizt ist, der chip quasi schon am ende ist was das hochboostet betrifft, da bringt dann auch keine Temperatur änderung was. Glaub die Hersteller haben eh irgendwie im Bios werte hinterlegt wo die Karte runtertaktet bzw den boost senkt. Weil bei manchen ist dieser Wert bei 70grad, bei manchen bei 75 oder 80 grad und bei manchen anscheinen ganz bei ner anderen temperatur. Glaub das sind herstellerspezifische werte.Weil habe mal probiert und meinen gpu lüfter manuell auf 100% gedreht, dann pt auf 117% erhöht und heaven laufen lassen. Temps war bei 50 grad oder so und auch da lag die ganze zeit wie auch auf alles standard die 1215MHz an. Spannung allerdings in dem fall auch dort bei 1,175v. Darum denke ich würd zb. bei mir ne noch bessere Kühlung nix bringen außer andere Temperaturen. Das bei mir die volle Spannung anliegt könnte aber bzw wird wohl so sein am asic wert sein. Wie es mit übertakten ausschaut keine ahnung.PT wird aber selbst eingestellten 100% nur selten erreicht oder mit 102/103% selten mal überschritten. Die restlichen werte ändern sich dann aber auch nicht. Denke das liegt am dc2t Bios.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

kann ich nur zustimmen, bei meiner gigabyte ist auch feierabend . wenn ich das powertarget hochdrehe boostet sie weiterhin @stock auf 1188MHz nimmt sich die volle spannung aber nutzt von den 113% PT nur um die 70%, das aufdrehen der lüfter auf 100% bringt mir nur das sie auf 55° bleibt im heaven 4.0 ! wenn ich sie übertakte komme ich auf 1267MHz, dann ist feierabend und selbst da reicht es das PT auf 85% zu stellen, denn mehr nimmt die nicht und hochstellen brigt garnichts das ich irgendwie höher komme!
das einzige was für mich interessant wäre bei einer neuen kühlung wäre bei geschlossenem gehäuse die temps niedrig zu halten, da ich ein silent gehäuse habe und wenn die klappe vorne dicht ist die temps gerne mal hoch gehen auf um die 73° wo die karte runtertaktet. d.h. ich muß vorne aufhaben damit ich den vollen takt immer nutzen kann ! weiß evtl jemand wie kulant gigabyte ist bei kühlertausch?


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Kühleraustausch bei der Gigabyte ? NeNe frage ich lieber nicht.Jedoch denke ich da ich ja kein Biosmod habe und nur für mehr Langlebigkeit der Karte sorge dürfte der Kühlerwechsel ein Zweischneidiges Thema sein.Tippe mal ,dass es bei der Kulanz nicht auffällt wenn du selber nichts zetstörst und den Original-Kühler ordentlich darauf schraubst.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

Was lieber nicht fragen? Warum ich darüber nachdenke hab ich ja bereits erklärt


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Interessieren würde es mich ja doch schon aber es ist ja auch kein Verbrechen einen hochwertigeren Kühler zu montieren.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

Dann siehe post 1162 , dort habe ich beschrieben warum


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Hatte ich schon gelesen,da haben wir beide ein ähnliches Problem, ich habe ein Desktopgehäuse ,sehr eng und schwer zu kühlen.
Meine Lösung ist eine CPU Kompakt Wakü. Habe eine Corsair h100 drauf montiert.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

Cpu ist nicht mein problem , problem ist das die karte an der marke kratzt wo sie wieder runtertaktet wenn ich die klappe vorne geschlossen halte


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Du verstehst nicht ,ich habe eine CPU Kompaktkühlung auf der GTX 670!

Du verstehst nicht ,ich habe eine CPU Kompaktwasserkühlung auf der GTX 670!

UPS Doppel Post sorry .Handy !


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

wolflux schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht ,ich habe eine CPU Kompaktkühlung auf der GTX 670!



Respekt. Das ist ja mal richtig cool. Wie hast Du das Teil auf der Karte befestigt ? Die Bohrungen passen wohl nicht so ganz. Bilder wären richtig klasse.


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Ist knapp aber funktioniert recht gut und ist wirklich so einfach wie es sich anhört.
Wichtig ist ,dass sie rund sind die Waküaufsätze ,zwar geht eckig auch aber nur diagonal. Das einzige Problem ist die 4 langen Gewindeschrauben das dir durch die Löcher gehen und 2 Bananenförmige Platten die auf die auf je 2 vorhandenen gewindestangen geschraubt werden.Das ist alles.Bin im Auto unterwegs Bilder kommen dann später.


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

Damit hier mal einiges richtig gestellt wird:

Die max. Ausgangsspannung ist vom Asic Wert abhängig. Daher kann diese von 1.15V bis 1.2V betragen. 
Eine Karte mit hohen Asic-Wert kann bei gleicher Spannung mehr Takt anlegen, wird aber wärmer.
Eine Karte mit niedrigen Asic-Wert braucht mehr Spannung für den gleichen Takt, bleibt aber kühler.

Der Boost Modus den Nvidia den Kepler Karten mit auf den Weg gegeben hat, funktioniert wie folgt:
Wenn der PT-Regler ganz normal auf 100% steht, übertaktet sich die Karte automatisch bis zum TDP Limit, welches durch das PT geregelt wird.
Nun ist es aber so das eine Karte die wärmer ist, auch mehr verbraucht. Hier muss man auch Vram und Spannungswandler Temperaturen beachten. 

Ergo kann eine Karte mit kühleren Temps auch höher takten - sofern das Boost Limit nicht bereits erreicht wurde.
Dieses beträgt bei *stefan79gn* z. B. 1215MHz

Warum ist da die Grenze? Weil sie im Bios festgelegt ist.
*Siehe hier:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Boost Tabelle zeigt die meiner EVGA GTX 670
Wie ihr seht kann sie theoretisch bis 1293MHz takten - sofern alles unter der Grenze des eingestellen PT bleibt.

*stefan79gn*´s Karte ist z. B. offen bis Stufe 40 im Bild
Das bedeutet aber nicht das die Karte nicht mehr könnte.

Eine kurzere Änderung im Bios und die Karte taktet bei, sagen wir PT -> 120%, entsprechend höher.

Ein Bios Update ist natürlich sehr praktisch wenn man bestehende OC-Profile für immer auf die Karte flashen will. Es ist auch nützlich da sich die Max. Spannung ein wenig erhöhen lässt.


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

Super erklärt, Ion. Klasse Arbeit und auch für einfache User wie mich leicht verständlich. Danke Dir ! 

butz


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

schön erklärt. desen kepler bios tweaker bzw kannman mit dem tool die vorgegebenen werte auslesen? oder liest dieses tool nur werte aus die schon erreicht wurden? Würd es mir sonst mal zu gemüte ziehen


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. April 2013)

Hab mit meiner EVGA 670er FTW Signature 2 nen ASIC-Wert von 78. Überall les ich hier fast nur 100%. Sollte das ein Grund zur Reklamation sein? 
Edit// OK, Ion's post klärt auf. Danke dafür!

Trotzdem mal fürs Protokoll:

78% | EVGA GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 | 1006 MHz / 1175 MHz Boost


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> schön erklärt. desen kepler bios tweaker bzw kannman mit dem tool die vorgegebenen werte auslesen? oder liest dieses tool nur werte aus die schon erreicht wurden? Würd es mir sonst mal zu gemüte ziehen


 Mit dem Tool kannst du das Bios auslesen und auch nach Wunsch anpassen. Natürlich sollte man wissen welche Werte man anpasst und was dann passiert. Hier eine Anleitung:
[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 600 Serie - BIOS-Files


@Fr0ntL1ner:
Meine EVGA (wir haben die gleiche) hat auch "nur" eine Asic von 73,7%
Also defintiv kein Grund für eine Reklamation.
Zumal der Wert alleine kaum etwas über das OC-Verhalten aussagt.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Also defintiv kein Grund für eine Reklamation.
> Zumal der Wert alleine kaum etwas über das OC-Verhalten aussagt.


 
Oki, Dank an dich! 
Hat mich bloß gewundert, dass hier soviele mit 100% ankommen und da wurde ich stutzig^^


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

Ach es gibt auch welche die kommen da mit 2261% oder sowas an - ist entweder ein Auslesefehler oder entspricht nicht der Wahrheit


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

meine hat nen asic wert von unter 70% also warum reklamieren?
Danke ion für den link


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. April 2013)

Hatte mich bis eben noch nicht mit dem Thema ASIC beschäftigt, deswegen dachte ich dass ich ne schlechte Karte erwischt habe. Aber ist ja alles gut jetzt


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

Mein Asicwert ist 69,8 ähnlich wie bei dir Stefan.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

So ion bevor ich den anderen thread bis zum umfallen durchacker vieleicht kannst du ja in ein paar kurzen sätzen was sagen.
ich habe mal mein original biols ausgelesen und ich poste mal die boost table. kann ich daraus was sagen bzw sinnvolles ablesen? zum übertakten macht es ja sicher keine aussage oder?
Edit: @wolflux 67,2% asic habe ich


----------



## Razor2408 (2. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
um mal einen alten Beitrag von mir hochzuholen, auf den irgendwie niemand geantwortet hat:



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin ca. ne Stunde Metro 2033 gespielt, auf max. Settings, mit DX11, 4xMSAA, Erweiteter PhysX und alles was geht (1080p)
> Das GPU Tweak Tool von Asus liess ich mitlaufen und der zeigt bei der GPU Clock 1345MHz an, siehe Screenshot.
> Ist dieser Wert in Ordnung? (hab die normale non T Version)
> 
> ...



Der gemessene Wert der GPU Clock war 1345MHz Boost, hat denn schon wer mehr erreicht?


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

klingt gut, hattest auf 1202 gpu takt gestellt wie ich sehe. wie hoch boostet sie minimum?
Dein asic wert wäre mal nice to know. wegen der spannung


----------



## Razor2408 (2. April 2013)

Ohne den gesamten Thread jetzt durchstöbern zu müssen:
Wie kann ich den Wert auslesen, brauch ich ein extra Programm dafür?


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

GPU-Z oben links


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

gpu-z runterladen und oben om menü des tools auf read asic gehen


----------



## Razor2408 (2. April 2013)

Danke.


----------



## Razor2408 (2. April 2013)

Asic Wert 82,3
hier die Übersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

hast du powertarget runtergedreht?


----------



## Razor2408 (2. April 2013)

Ist mir auch jetzt erst aufgefallen, seit dem GPU Tweak Update ist das bei jedem Profil (1-4) auf 72.
Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> So ion bevor ich den anderen thread bis zum umfallen durchacker vieleicht kannst du ja in ein paar kurzen sätzen was sagen.
> ich habe mal mein original biols ausgelesen und ich poste mal die boost table. kann ich daraus was sagen bzw sinnvolles ablesen? zum übertakten macht es ja sicher keine aussage oder?


 Laut deiner Tabelle liegt dein Max. Boost bei über 1350MHz 
Das kann aber eigentlich nicht sein.

Zum OC Potenzial sagt das gar nichts. Nur das kannst du ja selbst rausfinden indem du einfach übertaktest


----------



## stefan79gn (2. April 2013)

habe ebend mal valley laufen lassen paarmal und bissel getaktet. nur powertarget auf mal 110% und der boost ging ca. bis 1230 ungefähr 1254 ist valley abgestürzt. naja habe ich wohl nen oc krüppel


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

butzler schrieb:


> Respekt. Das ist ja mal richtig cool. Wie hast Du das Teil auf der Karte befestigt ? Die Bohrungen passen wohl nicht so ganz. Bilder wären richtig klasse.



@butzler
Also es ist wie bereits gesagt sehr sehr eng im Gehäuse.Die Bilder sind nur von oben als Draufsicht zu bekommen.
Links ist GTX 670 und rechts die Netzteilwand ,zu sehen ist eigentlich nur ein Teil der Verschraubung und rechts ein Stück der Platten die den Kühlkörper aufdrücken.
Sorry mehr geht nicht ohne PC zu zerlegen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

interessant bei mir, mein asic liegt bei 83,4% ! ohne oc boostet meine karte bis 1189 MHz, in der boost table position 40, wenn ich oc betreibe komme ich auf 1267MHz( ob mit 85% PT oder 113% PT) was in der boost table position 46 ist ! position 46 ist auch der letzte punkt in der boost table ! was heißt das nun? würde ich evtl mehr rauskitzeln wenn ich mit dem bios tweaker die boost table erweitere? kann ich deswegen nicht höher tackten als die 1267MHz weil das der letzte wert ist der in der boost table hinterlegt ist?


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

Durch höhersetzen des Base Clock Offset wird auch die Boost Table angepasst
Die Tabelle stellt also nur die Grenze ohne (eigenes) OC dar


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

naja ohne oc reizt die karte aber nicht ihr limit auf, da fehlen 6 schritte, die erreiche ich nur wenn ich oc betreibe, dann ist aber auch schluß bei der in der boost table festgelegten position 46 1267 mhz

jemand eine ahnung wie ich ein F bios in eine rom datei umwandeln kann?


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

Einfach hinten die Dateiendung in ".rom" ändern 
Es kann auch sein das deine Karte wirklich bei 1267MHz zu macht und nicht höher kann.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2013)

hab mal ich hoffe moderat ohne die karte zu gefährden den bios editor benutzt und leicht was geändert ! 

also das boost limit habe ich hochgesetzt das bei 1359 mhz in der tabelle schluß ist, dazu noch 15 watt das powertarget erhöht und die spannung um 0,012 V angehoben somit liegen im boost 1,187 V an ! damit taktet sie direkt hoch im boost auf 1293 mhz und läuft den valley bench durch ! ohne die anhebung der spannung selber sondern nur des power targets boostet sie auf 1280mhz aber schmiert im valley ab


edit: dateiendung einfach umbenennen bringt nichts, der bios editor erkennt das F4 bios trotzdem nicht, auch wenn ich die endung geändert habe


----------



## butzler (2. April 2013)

@ wolflux  -  danke für die Bilder. Da braucht man dann doch schon ein gutes Vorstellungsvermögen . Hatte die H 100 aber auch schon (für die CPU natürlich) und kann es mir jetzt gut vorstellen, was Du da gebastelt hast. Man muss sich halt nur trauen, dann geht auch was .

butz


----------



## wolflux (2. April 2013)

@butzler
Da gebe ich dir Recht mit dem trauen,ein Biosmod ist auf jeden Fall riskanter.Solltest du dennoch Fragen wegen der Einzelteile haben kann ich dir helfen .Am wichtigsten ist es bei der Verschraubung an die Platine das du die Spannung auf beiden Seiten  mit Gummiringen heraus nimmst damit die Platine keine Risse bekommt alles andere ist Kinderleicht.Die zwei flachen Bananenförmigen Metallbogen bekommst du übrigens in eBay unter normalen PC Wakü.Zubehör für ein paar Euro.Gruss wolf


----------



## Merkor (3. April 2013)

*Oh man, nun habe ich alles so schön aufgeschrieben und nun sehe ich, dass der Boost Table bei den TOP-BIOSen deutlich verändert wurde. Bei gleicher Booststufe liegen jeweils 52MHz (4 x 13MHz) weniger an. Aber trotzdem: Das neue TOP-BIOS hat deutlich erhöhte Power Limits. Da müssen doch manuell noch höhere Boosts möglich sein oder zumindest sind sie stabiler.

Vielleicht hilft die unten genannte Darstellung/Erkenntnis doch dem einen oder anderen...*


Ich habe nun mal die drei Asus-BIOSe mit dem Kepler BIOS Tweaker miteinander verglichen:

Asus 670 Non-TOP (80.04.19.00.AS01):

```
Base Clock: 915
Boost Clock: 980
Boost Limit: 1202

Power Control
Min (mW)   71%  100000          Min (mW)    58%   100000
Def (mW)  100%  140800          Def (mW)   100%   172400
Max (mW)  122%  172400          Max (mW)   116%   200000
```
Asus 670 TOP (*altes* BIOS) (80.04.19.00.AS02):

```
Base Clock: 1058,5
Boost Clock: 1137
Boost Limit: 1359

Power Control
Min (mW)   63%  100000          Min (mW)    51%   100000
Def (mW)  100%  157500          Def (mW)   100%   194250
Max (mW)  117%  185000          Max (mW)   113%   220000
```
Asus 670 TOP (*neues* BIOS) (80.04.19.00.AS03):

```
Base Clock: 1058,5
Boost Clock: 1137
Boost Limit: 1359

Power Control
Min (mW)   58%  100000          Min (mW)    47%   100000
Def (mW)  100%  173250          Def (mW)   100%   215000
Max (mW)  117%  202703          Max (mW)   113%   243500
```
Ich wollte gerade das neue TOP BIOS auf meine Non-TOP flashen, um zwar höhere und stabile Boosts zu ermöglichen, aber zu hohe Boosts zu vermeiden und ggfs. manuell nachzuregeln. Aber jetzt verstehe ich eines nicht: Das neue TOP-BIOS mit eigentlich entschärften Taktraten hat deutlich höhere Power Limits bei gleichem Prozentsatz. Diese Karte müsste doch deutlich höher boosten, anstatt niedriger, und insofern mehr Stabilitätsprobleme verursachen. Dagegen sieht man, dass das Non-TOP BIOS bzgl. des Power Limits total beschnitten wurde.

BTW: Warum sind im Kepler BIOS Tweaker bei Power Control die Min, Def und Max eigentlich zwei Mal vorhanden?


----------



## stefan79gn (3. April 2013)

Bin auch schon am überlegen das neue top bios raufzuflashen und zu gucken ob meine Karte damit höher geht mmh. vieleicht teste ich es die tage mal


----------



## Ion (3. April 2013)

Merkor schrieb:


> BTW: Warum sind im Kepler BIOS Tweaker bei Power Control die Min, Def und Max eigentlich zwei Mal vorhanden?


 
Ich zitiere mal von der Homepage wo es den Bios Editor gibt:



> Auf der linken Seite befinden sich die eigentlichen Power-Target-Werte,  die man in den Tools dann verstellen kann, auf der rechten Seite sind  die Werte für die Schutz-Funktion eingetragen. Darum fallen Default und  Maximum höher aus. Setzt man das PT höher, so kann es nichts schaden,  bei Default rechts den Wert des Maximums links anzugeben und für das  Maximum einen etwas höheren Wert. Man muss allerdings Vorsicht walten  lassen - die Karte bzw. das PCB sollten auch die Power-Target Werte  bewältigen können - setzt man zu hohe Werte, dann kann dies die Karte  schrotten!


Also darauf achten was ihr eintragt.
Bedenkt, eine Karte mit 2x6Pin packt max. 225W!


----------



## mrfloppy (3. April 2013)

was macht die gigabyte mit 6 und 8 pin anschluß ?


----------



## stefan79gn (3. April 2013)

@ion mal zum verständniss. Ich habe auf meiner top das alte Bios drauf. Wenn ich das neue Bios draufflashe geht der boost nur noch bis 1165MHz was asus ja absichtlich gemacht hat. Wie stehen die chancen das ich mit dem neuen bios höher takten kann als mit dem alten? Weil mit dem neuen wurd ja wennich das sehe auch das pt erhhöht oder? bzw die spannung. oder habe ich da gerade nen denkfehler?
gruß


----------



## Ion (3. April 2013)

Soweit ich das sehe sind die Limits mit dem neuen Bios etwas höher - das heißt die Karte kann per Boost höher takten. 
Das "eigentliche" OC-Potenzial aber musst du selbst durch OC herausfinden. Dazu den PT-Regler soweit es geht nach rechts schieben und hochtakten bis der Treiber einen Absturz meldet.
Aber selbst mit dem neuen Bios reizt Asus nicht alles aus was möglich ist - wohl zum Schutz der Karte.



> was macht die gigabyte mit 6 und 8 pin anschluß ?


6 Pin = 75W
8 Pin = 150W

+PCIe Slot = 75W
Insgesamt also 300W

Wenn du hier die Grenzen testen möchtest, solltest du über eine gute Kühlung verfügen!


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2013)

Hallo ,dadurch das die Karte am Anfang noch Kühl ist, reagiert der PT immer verschieden also nicht so wie unter hoher Belastung wenn sie heiss ist.Macht es da nicht Sinn erst einmal auf volle Betriebstemperatur zu kommen (evt.mit Kombustor DX11),bevor ich Einstellungen vornehme?Meine Werte waren dabei im kühleren Zustand max.1254 MHz und sehr warm bei 1267 MHz.und das mit gleichen PT bei 100%.Müsste es nicht eigentlich umgekehrt sein Kühl 1267 MHz heiss 1256 MHz.?


----------



## Ion (4. April 2013)

Das Problem ist folgendes:
Die Temperatur hat erst seit der Geforce Titan Einfluss auf den Boost.
Bei allen anderen macht sie eben "nur" etwas am Verbrauch aus.

Ich teste bei mir so:
Stellt den Wunschtakt ein und lasst z. B. den Unigine Valley Benchmark in der Endlosschleife laufen, bis die Karte nicht mehr wärmer wird. Und dann noch eine gute halbe Stunde, dann könnt ihr euch sicher sein das der Takt zu 80% stabil ist.
Wenn ihr zu 100% sicher sein wollt, müsst ihr die ganze Karte so gut es geht auslasten, also verschiedene Spiele und Benchmarks + Alltag. Nichts was man in einer Stunde oder so testen könnte.


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2013)

Vielen Dank ,Ion !


----------



## stefan79gn (4. April 2013)

Hallo,
so habe nun mal bissel gestestet. Mit dem alten Bios ( AS02) und dem neuen Bios (AS03)
Beim alten Bios gabs treiberresets ab 1241MHz Boost. Temperatur war dort maximal 71Grad bei knapp 46% Lüfter. Spannung laut EVGAPRecisionx 1,175v.

Mit dem neuen Bios (AS03) lag erstmal weniger Boost an. 1215MHZ mit dem alten und 1163MHZ mit dem neuen Bios. Temperatur mit dem neuen Bios immer max 64Grad wobei der Lüfter bei ca. 49-50% war.
Dann habe ich versucht zu takten. Also mit dem neuen Bios war der Boost irgendwie anders. Teilweise hat die KArte weniger Hochgeboostet und auch ein ändern des PT half nix.
Auch hier Treiberresets ab 1242MHz boost. Wobei hier musste ich 1200MHZ im Gpu tweak einstellen bei GPU Boost Clock wo standardmäßig 1137MHz eingestellt ist.
Tempertauren blieben immer auf max. 64Grad, Lüfter ging bis auf 52% hoch nach mehreren Bench durchläufen Heaven Valley.

Also das Bios AS03 versucht ganz klar die Temperatur auf ca. 64Grad zu halten auf kosten der Lautstärke. Wobei es selbst auf 52% nen minimales rauschen ist.
Takten geht auch mit dem neuen Bios zumindest bei mir nicht höher. Denke man müste wirklich die Spannung erhöhen.
Das Bios AS02 Boostet doch merklich höher.

Nun weiß ich wenigstens das ich eine OC Krücke habe


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2013)

Hallo Stefan das glaube ich so nicht ,ich habe ja nicht deine Asus aber habe mit 80% -90% PT die besten Ergebnisse nicht mit 100% .Versuch mit weniger PT ,da auch Kühler so hoch zu takten.Bei mir macht das 5° weniger aus .Ich kann allerdings mein PT nur bis max 112% hoch setzen.


----------



## stefan79gn (4. April 2013)

ich lasse nochmal nen duchlauf heaven valles mit 85%pt machen mal gucken ob damit was stabil läuft


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2013)

OK denn bei mir sind 60% 11xx MHz, bei 70% 1211 MHz und ab 75%  1254 MHz dann zuletzt bei 80%  1267 MHz.
Ab 108-112% sind nur 1123 MHz drin.


----------



## stefan79gn (4. April 2013)

So habs mal paar mal laufen lassen. Ist bei mir wohl ganz anders wie ich das sehe. Bei 85% PT boostet sie nur auf 1202 und schwankt ab und an auf 1185MHz hoch und runter. Egal ob ich standard 1137 oder 1150MHz einstelle beim Gpu boost clock regler. Wenn ich dann auf 100% PT gehe boostet sie durchgängig auf 1215. Bei 1137MHz eingetsellzen Gpu boost. Bei 1241 wieder treiber reset. Also es ändert nix. Also alles wie gehabt. Temp maximal 70%


----------



## Merkor (4. April 2013)

Hab nun mal das neue TOP-BIOS auf meine Non-TOP geflasht.

Bei standardmäßigen 100% Power Limit taktet die Karte bis 1228MHz und schwankt dann nach 1215MHz. Ab 70 Grad scheint die Karte nicht mehr die Spannung und den Takt zu senken. Maximal kam ich eben auf 72 Grad. Die Schwankungen erkläre ich mir durch das Power Limit. Das war nämlich bis auf 107% hoch, so dass die Karte dann wohl ab und zu drosselte.

Die Lüfterkurve wurde tatsächlich angepasst. Zuvor kam meine Karte bei geringerem Takt und geringerer Spannung auf bis zu 77 Grad.

Ich teste nun mal Crysis 3 auf Stabilität. Da schwankte bei mir der Boost und Spannung ja mit dem alten BIOS sehr stark...


----------



## stefan79gn (4. April 2013)

Dann hast du ja ähnliche Werte wie ich also 1215 und max. 70Grad. Lüfter bei unter 50%. Alternativ ist das neue Bios nice. Dort bleibt die Temperatur so ziemlich bei 64Grad nur der lüfter dreht etwas mehr auf. 52% bei mir. Boost ist allerdings etwas geringer wie beim Bios as03.


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2013)

Aber mal ehrlich Leute die 45 - 60 MHz machen den Kohl auch nicht fett oder? Irgendwie war es früher ohne Boost viel besser  du hast hoch getaktet und fertig dann kam es nur noch auf die Kühlung an.puuhh


----------



## stefan79gn (4. April 2013)

naja sicher sind die paar MHz egal. Wie gesagt bei mir ist es so lieber paar MHz weniger dafür aber ne Leise einigermaßen Kühle Karte anstelle von paar MHz mehr wo die Karte Laut und heiß ist.


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2013)

Sehe ich genau so ,klar kann man sich mehr darüber freuen aber des wegen nur weil ich nicht 12xx oder 13xx habe ....
Ich hatte noch nie so eine teure Karte und find sie für meine Zwecke super.Wenn in 3 Jahren die Garantie um ist kann ich immer noch ein Biosmod machen. 
Edit : Ausserdem tut sich bei den Bios'en immer wieder was neues auf.
So jetzt schau ich auf Vox Riddick.Jep


----------



## Lude969 (5. April 2013)

Interessant hier mitzulesen leider fehlt mir die Zeit und das können um ein wenig mitzutesten. Doch sobald die ersten Ergebnisse vorliegen mit was für Einstellungen usw das beste Ergebniss erzielt wird kann ich das bei mur auch mal machen um euer Ergebniss zu testen.


----------



## tarnari (12. April 2013)

Nabbend!

Mal ne Frage, wenn ich mit Heaven teste, ob die Settings stabil sind, dann nutze ich immer den BencLeider ist er ja recht schnell durchgelaufen und ich frage mich, ob es nicht reicht, heaven einfach laufen zu lassen... ich würde ihn gerne eine halbe Stunde oder so laufen lassen, aber das geht ja nicht mit dem Benchmark.
Reicht es, das Programm einfach laufen zu lassen oder wenn nicht, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Bench im Loop laufen zu lassen?

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, ob es zum Testen der Stabilität problematisch ist, a) Heaven im Fenstermodus laufen zu lassen, um den Precision-Monitor bzw Inspector gleichzeitig im Auge zu behalten und b) ob es problematisch ist, wenn ich meine Inspector-Einstellungen wie bspw Supersampling und LOD-Anpassung belasse und zum testen nicht die Treiber-Defaults nehme?

Als letztefrage ich mich, ob es außerhalb von BF3 und C3 noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, die Karte in der Praxis zu testen. ich hab BF3 im Moment von der Platte verbannt, da ich es kaum noch gezockt habe und mag es nicht unbedingt nur zum testen wieder draufpacken. Wie siehts mit dem neuesten Mark aus oder gibts irgendeine Demo, die herhalten kann? Oder vielleicht Bioshock Ifinite? Habs zwar durch und nicht unbedingt Lust es nochmal zu zocken, aber wenn es zum testen funzen sollte, dann würde ich es wohl machen.
Gibts irgendwas, das BF3 zum testen ersetzen kann?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand von euch dazu was sagen kann. Hab bisher jede meiner Grakas übertaktet, aber an die GTX670 hab ich mich bisher nicht rangemacht, da ich wohl nicht das beste Exemplar erwischt habe. Dennoch wollte ich jetzt halt dann doch schauen, was ich rausholen kann.

Beste Grüße aus Bonn!

PS: Wie machen sich im Heaven Fehler wegen zu hohem Speichertakt bemerkbar?


----------



## ??????? (14. Mai 2013)

Asus Gtx 670 Non Top 

Asic 77,7% :,((
Gpu Clock ~1250Mhz max.
bei mehr stürzt Heaven komplett ab ? Woran liegt das ? Es kommt auch nichtmehr muss es im Taskmangager beenden ...

Laut Msi Afterburner habe ich keine ausfälle bei der Gpu Clock ...  ,
auch die Temps passen und das Power Limit hab ich auf 110% gestellt.


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2013)

??????? schrieb:


> Asus Gtx 670 Non Top
> 
> Asic 77,7% :,((
> Gpu Clock ~1250Mhz max.
> bei mehr stürzt Heaven komplett ab ? Woran liegt das ?


 Öhm...vielleicht weil der Takt zu hoch ist und die Karte das nicht mehr mit macht?  ...
Was ist an diesem Asic Wert so schlimm wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Mai 2013)

der Asic hat, wie sich hier im Thread und auch außerhalb gezeigt hat, herzlich wenig mit dem OC-Potenzial zu tun.

1250 MHz sind für Heaven ein ordentlicher Wert. Wenn du wirklich einen hohen Wert bekommen möchtest, kannst du mal Bad Company 2 ausprobieren, dort bekomme ich bis zu 1350 hin, während Heaven bei mir nur mit Glück bei 1320 eine Runde mitmacht. Für einen spürbaren oder mit primitiven Mitteln auch nur messbaren Unterschied ist das ganze allerdings auch nicht relevant.

Bei 1250 MHz wird Speicher-OC am ehesten etwas bringen, leider hat die Asus keine Kühlkörperchen auf dem VRam, mehr als 300 MHz mehr würde ich dem Speicher daher nicht wirklich für 24/ 7 zutrauen.


----------



## ??????? (15. Mai 2013)

Ok dann ist mir der Wert egal 

Ich hatte meinen Speicher schon über 300 werde das dann mal nicht mehr machen ....
ok ich probier es mal mit Spielen aus habe nur kein BC2 :/ versuch es mal mit BF3 

Hab noch ein kleines Problem .... also beim Oc dreh ich meine Lüfter immer auf 80-100% um Schäden durch Temperatur zu vermeiden.
Da meine Grafikkarten etwas schief (rechter Lüfter ist tiefer wie der linke ) wahrscheinlich wegen dem Gewicht  hängt rattert das immer wenn ich sie dann rechts hoch hebe um sie gerade zu machen hört das rattern auf , aber nur wenn sie gerade ist ...

Wie kann ich sie so fest machen das sie gerade ist ?


----------



## schwanzuslungus (15. Mai 2013)

also meine GTX670 taktet in spielen nie runter. Ich habe eine spezielle version, lol.
DAUERBOOST ; 1350MHZ

Zufriedener könnte ich gar nicht sein. DANKE MSI !
So viel Power für 307€, grandios.

Das GESAMTPAKET ist nicht zu toppen !

 Stromverbrauch relativ niedrig, sehr leise, sehr gute Treiber, PhysX, frameverläufe 1A, nvidia halt ! 

Best of the Best !


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Mai 2013)

83,4 % - EVGA GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 - 1006 Mhz - 1085 Mhz


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Mai 2013)

Soviel dazu das bei gigabyte die Lüfter rattern 
Kann mich noch dran erinnern das jemand felsenfest davon überzeugt war in einem thread das das rattern ein gigabyte problem ist und nu triffts doch auch eine asus 
1350 mhz ist gut komme nur bis 1267mhz, naja was heißt nur


----------



## cap82 (15. Mai 2013)

??????? schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sie so fest machen das sie gerade ist ?



Was du suchst gibts von PowerColor: Den Power Jack

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003XID4Z4

Oder du bastelst dir einfach selber was.
Plastikröhrchen, in das man ne Mutter rein klemmen kann, passende Schraube rein, Filzklebescheibchen an die enden, einstellen, feddisch.


----------



## Merkor (2. August 2013)

Hat mal jemand die neuen UEFI BIOS für die Asus 670 TOP und Non-TOP ausprobiert? Ändern diese etwas am Boostverhalten und/oder der Lüftersteuerung?

GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS


----------



## Merkor (14. August 2013)

Ich habe nun die Zeit gefunden, mal das Asus UEFI-BIOS-Tool anzuschmeißen. Es lädt für meine auf das neue TOP-BIOS geflashte GTX 670 folgendes BIOS herunter: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es setzt laut Kepler BIOS Tweaker im Vergleich zum neuen TOP-BIOS die Boost-Stufen jeweils um eine 13MHz-Abstufung herunter. Über Veränderungen an der Lüftersteuerung kann ich keine Aussage machen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. August 2013)

80% - Gigabyte OC 2GB GTX 670 - 980mhz - 1320mhz


----------



## Tech (27. August 2013)

77% - MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC - 1019MHz - 1241MHz


----------



## Lude969 (7. September 2013)

Lang lang isses nun her aber mal ne Frage. Die angegebenen Werte auf der ersten Seite z.B. bei mir (Lude969	100	1124) sind das die Werte die die Karte alles auf Standart packt oder mit eigenem reglerverschieben? Weil mittlerweile komm ich locker auf ~1250 wenn ich Power target und Offset verstelle usw. Weiter hab ichs noch nicht getestet wobei sicher noch nen wenig Spiel ist nur ganz an die grenze mag ich nun auch nicht  Würde mich nur interessieren was so andere karten mittlerweile schaffen duch das ganze gepatche usw. 

Und hat wer mittlerweile seine Asus non Top auf ne Top geflasht und hat etwas Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## Klarostorix (8. September 2013)

Ich habe vorne nur die automatisch anliegenden Boost-Werte eingetragen. Wer selbst Hand anlegt, kommt natürlich höher hinaus.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. September 2013)

85,3 % - Gigabyte OC 4GB GTX 670 - 980 MHz - 1306 MHz / + 500 MHz Speicher


----------

